# Delightfully Delicious DC Challenge 2010 Edition



## Shay72 (Dec 13, 2009)

This is just a continuation of the deep conditioning challenges started by Aggie that ran for all of 2008 and 2009. These are her words because I couldn't say it any better. 

Now by popular demand it's back for next year beginning January 1st - December 31st, 2010. This challenge was started because we sometimes get a little lazy and don't want to do all that's necessary for our hair to grow faster, so the challenge helps us to encourage each other to remain consistent and persistent. DC-ing 2 to 3 times a week is the truth. This challenge is for all natural, texlaxed, texturized, transitioning, and relaxed heads.


*Here is what you will need for this challenge:* 
1. Simplicity is still key in this challenge. 
2. Deep conditioning is required a minimum of once per week, be it on wet or dry hair. If you are wearing braids or weaves, once per 10-14 days would suffice. 
3. Shampooing more than once a week is *not* required. 
4. You may deep condition with heat (steam/conditioning heat caps or hot towels and plastic cap - Samanthajones Technique) for at least 30 minutes to an hour using the deep conditioner of your choice.
5. And/Or you may deep condition without heat wearing a plastic cap from a couple of hours to overnight if you dare - and wash out the following morning.
6. Please check in at least once a week to update the team on how it's going for you. Also, it would be helpful if we know what you are using as your deep conditioners of choice. This helps to inform the newbies in that we'll know if they are using the correct conditioners for their hair in an effort to avoid protein/moisture overload. 
7. Let us know what kind of results you are getting from a conditioner as well, whether you liked it or not and why.
8. Please post your starting progress pic at the beginning of the challenge and the last one will be required by December 26th-31st, 2010 when the challenge will end. _*This is entirely optional*_ because I will not be posting pics. 


*SOME EXAMPLES OF DEEP CONDITIONERS THAT CAN BE USED ARE:*
Mizani Moisturefuse
Mizani Thermasmooth
Mizani Fulfyl Conditioning Treatment (moisture/protein balance)
Biolage Hydrating and Ultra Hydrating Conditioning Balm
Biolage Fortetherapie Cera-Repair Treatment (both at-home and prof'l-moisture/protein balance)
Biolage Hydratherapie Cera-Repair treatment (both at-home and prof'l-moisture/protein balance)
Nioxin Intensive Therapy Weightless Reconstructive Masque (mild to moderate protein)
Nioxin Scalp Therapy #3 for fine chemically enhanced hair (mild to moderate protein)
Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner
Keracare Humecto (in the tub - great for stretching relaxers)
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus Mango
Organics Hair Mayonnaise Treatment for Damaged Hair (mild protein)
Alter Ego Garlic Treatment Oil Conditioner (great for sheddding)
Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (mild protein)
Salerm 21 Wheat Germ Mask
Miss Key 10 in 1 Conditioner
Queen Helene Cholesterol 
Loreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture Conditioner
Creme Of Nature Nourishing Conditioner
Pantene Relaxed & Natural Breakage Defense Hair Conditioning Mask
Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor (mild protein) 
Ultra Black Hair Deep Conditioner (by Cathy Howse)
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner
Nature's Gate Biotin Strengthening Conditioner (mild protein)
Jason Natural Thin to Thick hair & Scalp Therapy Extra Volume Conditioner
Jason Natural Jojoba Conditioner
Jason Natural Biotin Conditioner
Jason Natural Lavender Strengthening Conditioner (mild protein)
Mills Creek Keratin Conditioner (protein)
Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner - doubles as a delicious leave-in.
Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment (moisture/protein balance)
Creme Of Nature Conditioning Reconstructor (mild protein)
Nexxus Humectress Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner
Organic Root Stimulator Hair Mayaonnaise (mild protein)
Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing Conditioner (mild protein)
Ultra Sheen Duo Tex Protein Conditioner
Neutragena Triple Moisture Mask 
GVP Conditioning Balm (from Sally's)
Joico K Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor (protein) 
Joico K Pak Intensive Hydrator Conditioner
Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm
Hairveda Sitrinillah Deep Conditioning Mask
ORS Replenishing Pak (mild protein/moisturizing)
Alter Ego Nourishing Rebalancing Conditioner
Shescentit Banana Brulee 
Ojon Ultra Hydrating Conditioner
Phytojojoba Mask
Mizani Microfusion Conditioner
MOP C-System Conditioner
Redken All Soft Heavy Cream
LeKair Cholesterol (mild protien)
ICON Inner Home Moisture Mask
Aubrey Organics Green Algae Hair Rescue Conditioning Mask (protein)
Aubrey Organis Isand naturals Conditioner
J/A/S/O/N/ Sea Kelp Conditioner
Freeman's mango Papaya Conditioner
Rene Furtere Karite Intense Nourishing Mask (mild protein)
Federic Fekai Hair Mask with Shea Butter 
NuNaat Keratin Conditioner (protein)
Aveda Sap Moss Conditioning detangler
Tresemme Natural Conditioner
Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment
Pantene Restoratives Time Renewal Replenishing Mask
Kenra Platinum Shea Butter Reconstructor (protein)
Nexxus Emergencee (mild to moderate protein)
Carols Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie
Silicon Mix Conditioner
Alter Ego Energizing and Rebalancing Cream
Shapely's Mane N Tail
Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment 

*Those who want to join, please PM me and I will add you to the challenge. *

*Remember to always have fun*

List of Challengers
Aggie
Shay72
morehairplease
naturalpride
Theresamonet
La Colocha
cch24
january noir
platinum
SimplyBlessed
Mrs. Verde
Ensjg598
PinkyD
makeupgirl
glamchick84
BlackGeisha
IDareT'sHair
Forever in Bloom
MonaRae
LivingDol1
Demi 1974
Barbie83
RMichelleM
Poranges
txcurly10
Geminigirl
winona
luciousladie07
TdotGirl
Brownie518
alshepp635
Wheezy807
LongCurlz
Chaosbutterfly
BamaBeauty1985
Minnie
Ms Rae
halee J
blacksapphire
trinigal27
s1b000
SouthernStunner
goodmorningruby
stellagirl76
ltown
evsbaby
Joyful1
cutenss
Angel of the North
Ronnieaj
lizzb168
MeccaMedinah
myhair84
chebaby
unique4lyfe33
ms b haven 06
VeePickni
ParagonTresses
Shana'
2sweetnsugarland
panamoni
lovelynights
bella♥tia♥marie
blueberryd
sharifeh
Chameleonchick
DaRKNLuVLy
sevetlana
hair4romheaven
Foufie
thaidreams
yewakinbo
pringle
beans4reezy
angeleyez09
SouthernBeauty
jayjaycurlz
HijabiFlygirl
Salsarisma
glamazon386
Ms Twana
chickory bee
StellaB.
toyagurl
ljamie4
GodsGrace
SexySin985
QuinEE
Mandy4610
MondoDismo
mzzmac
UGQueen
sparklebh
TressObsessed
Kusare
Tafa01
MrsAriannaAmbers
~NanCeBoTwin~
carlana25
ellcee34
ms.mimi
Miss AJ
Truth
Esq.2B
Cream Tee
Jhuidah
prettyw/pink
tressajalen
coolata
adnolej
God's Anointed
Miss OhLaLa
wanji
LytBrnSuga
PocketVenus
spicypeppermint
Vonnieluvs08
Lisaaa Bonet
mzbrown
ladybuddafly
deusa80
B Phlyy
nubiangoddess3
Ellie09
Twix
Diva_Esq
sozinzcomet
mrsjones1
AnitaTheLengths
miami74
belle chevelure
Prudent1
tgrowe
a.kay
mqueens
miss_cheveious
lamaraville
JD2'd
SweetDYMEond
Bliss806
Americka
sunbubbles
cherepikr
Glib Gurl
Smiley79
bimtheduck
creolesugarface
cldubb0569
PJaye
SailorWifey
softblackcotton
Mari J
MrsSmitty77
quasimodi
tri3nity
ladysaraii
andromeda
sonia1965
Ashleescheveux
HeChangedMyName
spacetygrss
andrea
hair4romheaven
Jade Feria
Momesque
back2relaxed
missfreshlala
Barker
phazero
Rotasaruai
NikkiNee
Chemetria
Phoenix14
sstevenson
MisSweeTiera
DesignerCurls
arr1216
GoldenBreeze
npryncess
shopgalore
bjgsmith
britnlind
sunbubbles
LaidBak
chrisanddonniesmommy
Ms.Hollywood
Voni128
NJoy
jcanalena79
Mrsjohnson912
CourtneyD
Spring
Chelz
natalie20121
mocha77
Anashja
DaDragonPrincess
shai_butta
TiffTaff
AlliCat
MissHoney26
Quita


----------



## naturalpride (Dec 13, 2009)

I want to join this challenge.  

*Deep Conditioners*
Creme of Nature Moisture Extreme Conditioner
Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat
Redken All Soft Heavy Cream
Nexxus Emergencee
Alter Ego Hot Oil Treatment with Garlic 
Matrix BIOLAGE Cera-Repair Pro4 Treatment 
Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor
NTM Deep Recovery Mask
NTM Pure Strength Conditioner Treatment
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus Mango
ORS Olive Oil Conditioner
Roux Porosity Control
LeKair Cholesterol Plus

*Co-Wash*
HE Hello Hydration
HE LTR
HE Break's Over
Nature's Gate
Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner
Organix Shea Butter Conditioner
Suave

*Leave In-Conditioner*
QB Amla and Heavy Cream
HE LTR Leave-In
Dr. Bronner's Hair Creme (Lavender Coconut)
Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-In
Elasta QP H-Two Leave-In
Elasta QP Recovery Oil Moisturizer
Infusium 23 (brown bottle)

*Oils*
Coconut Oil
Olive Oil
Jojoba Oil
JBCO
African Royale Hot Six

*Butters*
Whipped Shea Butter

*Deep Conditioning Type*: Heating Cap

*Starting Pic Nov. 2009*


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 13, 2009)

I want in! Will update.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 13, 2009)

naturalpride & Theresamonet you're on the list


----------



## twists (Dec 13, 2009)

I would like to join


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 13, 2009)

I would like to join.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 13, 2009)

twists said:


> I would like to join


 


La Colocha said:


> I would like to join.


 
Ladies you have been added to the list.


----------



## cch24 (Dec 13, 2009)

I would like to join! I'll have a starting picture around Christmas time when I straighten. I will be using Mane n Tail conditioner with coconut oil for my protein DC and Pantene Time Renewal conditioner for my moisture DC.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 13, 2009)

cch24 said:


> I would like to join! I'll have a starting picture around Christmas time when I straighten. I will be using Mane n Tail conditioner with coconut oil for my protein DC and Pantene Time Renewal conditioner for my moisture DC.


 
You have been added.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 13, 2009)

I want to join! This is a great challenge. I noticed that my hair really improved when I DC'd more. I'm in braids for a while so I won't be able to post a pic for a while.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Dec 13, 2009)

I def need to get in on this...my hair need the extra TLC since I have been neglecting it lately!! 

Please add me!!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm down.  I fell off the wagon during the last challenge.  My current pictures are in the siggy.


----------



## curlicarib (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm in! I do my next length check in January, so I'll post a new picture then.  In the meantime see my signature for my last picture in September 2009.  My DC's of choice is AOHSR & GBR (when needed).


----------



## PinkyD (Dec 13, 2009)

Count me in!

I will be using EO Essentials Coconut, Lavender and Aloe, AO White Camelia, Phillip B. Moisture Cream Rinse. Updates to come!

I forgot! I would like to be a part of both sections of the challenge


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ladies you have been added.


----------



## glamchick84 (Dec 13, 2009)

Count me in!! bout to order some joico for DC'ing


----------



## BlackGeisha (Dec 13, 2009)

*I would like to join, my most current pic is in my siggy

I deep condition 1x a week on Wednesday
I use a mixture of conditioners

I start of with Roux Mendex heated for 10 mins. then I rinse and...
In a bowl I mix

Aussie Moist
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
Puritans Pride Panthenol Hair Thickening Conditioner
Queen Helene Cholesterol
Nexxus Humectress
Honey
JBCO
Amla Oil
Vatika Oil

I put this on my hair for 45 min to 1 hr.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2009)

Where Do I Sign Up!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 13, 2009)

Mrs. Verde said:


> I'm down. I fell off the wagon during the last challenge. My current pictures are in the siggy.


 
I fell off the wagon as soon as I got on. I'm sticking with this one though. I'm making BIG changes for 2010 and I want major progress. I will post a current pic once my camera arrives from hsn.com

I've discovered that being cheap is not the way to go for great results. Here are the  conditioners I will be using for deep conditioning:

Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner (My staple!!)





Aubrey Organics GPB Conditioner (My new love)




Aubrey Organics White Camellia Ultra-Smoothing Conditioner




Jojoba & Aloe Desert Rose Rvitalizing Conditioner




Aubrey Organics Blue Chamomile Hydrating Conditioner




Phyto Phytokarite Ultra Nourishing Mask for Ultra Dry Hair




MoroccanOil Intense Hydrating Mask for drying and damaged hair 





Lanza Healing Moisture Moi Moi Hair Masque





Aubrey Organics Blue Green Algae Hair Rescue Conditioning Mask


----------



## MonaRae (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm in! 2010 is the Year of Healthy Long Hair for me!

My DC of choice is ORS Replenishing/Deep Penatrating condish.


----------



## makeupgirl (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm in.  This challenge will keep me disipline in my DC.

View attachment 50490

View attachment 50492

I'm using the ORS Hair Mayo Mild Protein.  Mostly because I've always had dry hair so I hope this helps.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Dec 13, 2009)

i want in on this challenge! i'm feeling challenge lazy but i wanna get to MBL this year so.... i better focus!!

my deep conditioners are....

Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (mild protein)
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner

Those are the 2 I use regularly... every 2 weeks I use Aphogee as instructed and I use Giovanni every time I wash my hair, whether it's a DC or a quick conditioner rinse.

When I DC, I also add some coconut oil and slather that onto my hair... i'll sit under the dryer for 30-45 minutes or i'll sit under a shower cap for an hour...

So I'll try to DC twice a week for this challenge.


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 13, 2009)

I would like to join this challenge, please. 

My deep conditioner (for now) is Cream of Nature Organic Moisture Extreme Conditioner. I picked this up on Friday and plan on using it until I run out. 

I am wearing weaves so, I will use this on the weaving hair and my natural hair.


----------



## january noir (Dec 13, 2009)

I know the new challenge started today, but I did a DC on dry hair with AO WC on Friday night for 1 hour with a heating cap.  I rinsed it out, air dried and put my hair in one bantu knot and went to bed.


----------



## Barbie83 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm so in. I'm absolutely addicted to deep conditioning 
My DCs:
-Ion Keratin Reconstructor 
-SheScentit Banana Brulee 
-Silicon Mix
-ORS Replenishing Pak
-Silk Elements MegaCholesterol
-Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment
-my two Avon DC's (Mediterranean Olive Oil Hair Mask and Greek Seas Conditioning Hair Mask)------->gotta use em up


----------



## Barbie83 (Dec 13, 2009)

Demi 1974 said:


> I would like to join this challenge, please.
> 
> My deep conditioner (for now) is Cream of Nature Organic Moisture Extreme Conditioner. I picked this up on Friday and plan on using it until I run out.
> 
> I am wearing weaves so, I will use this on the weaving hair and my natural hair.


 

Oh I forgot this one! I got this in my last Sally's haul and it's absolutely fabulous! SOOOOOO much slip and moisture


----------



## RMichelleM (Dec 13, 2009)

I want to do this too!

I'll be using 

AO Honey Suckle Rose 
AO White Camellia
Nature's Gate Pomegranate Sunflower


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ladies you have been added to the list.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Dec 13, 2009)

^^^ faboo. and with that, i will be off to wash and DC my hair tonight. air drying tonight because I'm so tired...


----------



## Poranges (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm in, I will be using hairveda strinillah & silk elements olive oil treatment.


----------



## txcurly10 (Dec 13, 2009)

Count me in! I'll be using Ion Effective Care Treatment and ORS Replenishing. I'm attaching a current pic:


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Dec 13, 2009)

I  AM DEFINATELY IN!!!!

I will post my starting pics after next flat iron!!!

I will using ORS Replenishing Pak, Elasta QP Intense Fortifying Hair Conditioner and Cream of Nature Organics Moisture conditioner.

DC 1x per week with heat for and hour or overnight using patchouli85's dc technique.


----------



## TdotGirl (Dec 13, 2009)

Add me please! DCing has really helped my hair. I will continue to use Silicon Mix with Castor Oil and ORS replenishing conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 13, 2009)

Count me in, too! 

My main DC is Motions CPR, on dry hair for at least an hour.
I also use SSI Fortifying Mask and the Tea Tree & Grapefruit Herbal conditioner, Motions DPT, Silk Elements Mayo, and Linange Shea Butter mask. 

My Moisturizing DCs are Joico MRB, Elucence MBC, Mizani Thermasmooth, Smooth Down Butter Treat, or L'anza Kukui Nut.


----------



## winona (Dec 13, 2009)

I am def in.  I PMed you to.
 I will be using AO conditioners along with some homemade stuff.  I desire to get full APL stretched this year so I am protective styling too.


----------



## alshepp635 (Dec 13, 2009)

Please add me. TIA.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm still in! I'll post a starting pic on Dec 30th.


----------



## LongCurlz (Dec 13, 2009)

Add me to the list please!

I plan on deep conditioning 2x per week

*List of conditioners:*

-AO honeysuckle rose
-AO GPB
-Trader Joes Nourish Spa w/coconut cream, olive oil mix
-Raw honey
-Aphogee 2 min reconstructor 1x every 6 weeks


----------



## Arian (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm in...starting pic in siggy...

I'll be using EQP Intense, Silicon Mix, Silk Elements, and Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango...mixed with Castor Oil and Jojoba... (for now anyway, until I run out of these)


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 13, 2009)

Everyone has been added up to this point.


----------



## Minnie (Dec 13, 2009)

I want to join.  I will post regi and pics later.


----------



## s1b000 (Dec 14, 2009)

Please add me to the challenge in 2010, I've gotten great results in 2009.  I will continue to DC 1-2X per week with steam (wet towels under dryer).  My staples include Alter Ego Garlic, Davines Nounou, Alterna Caviar Mask and Phytokarite.  My starting picture is in my sigi.  Thanks, and HHG to all in 2010!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 14, 2009)

I have been waiting for this!  Please count me in.  I am getting a sew in, in Jan!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm down for this one. I DC at least once a week anyway, so there's little room for failure with this challenge.  My goal is APL+ for 2010 so this should help tremendously. I will post a starting pic in January after my touch up as a conclusion to this 6 month stretch. 

Deep conditioners I will be using/in rotation (this is subject to change as I try new products):

Giovanni Smooth as Silk (need to purchase by the gallon!)
Giovanni 50:50
Giovanni Nutrafix
ORS Mayonnaise
Mizani Moisturefuse
Redken Butter Treat
Redken All Soft Heavy Cream
Queen Helene Cholesterol (need to repurchase) 
Alter Ego Garlic (scalp only)
Roux PC

Trying to use up with pre-poos:
Hydratherma Naturals Moisture Boosting Deep Conditioner
Moroccan Oil Hydrating Mask


Will update this later.........


----------



## glamchick84 (Dec 14, 2009)

Okay i'm back with my list of products!! i going to DC every Wed/Sun with the following DC..

Lustrasilk Olive oil cholesterol
Motions moisture plus
Humectress ultimate moisturizing conditioner
Queen Helene cholesterol
Hair Mayonnaise
Ors replenishing pak
Shescentit banana burlee
(i need to use these up and after that it's all about the Joico)  I'm sick of using tons of products, hell i'm starting to confuse myself 

currently waiting on my Joico products
Kpak moisture intense hydrator
Kpak Deep penetrating reconstructor

On weds i will Cowash/DC(overnight) and Sundays poo/cond/DC(overnight)that's it!!!  Starting pic attached


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 14, 2009)

I am SOOOO in on this challenge as I do this already.  I plan on DC'ing AT least every 2 weeks (worst case scenario) but ideally *weekly *as part of my weave regimen in 2010 (I am doing the weave it up challenge) and this would be a good way to keep me on track (pardon the pun).  I plan to wash and DC *weekly* (with steam if possible).  I also plan to pre-poo overnight or for 1 hour before shampooing and DCing.

*Deep Conditioners I have in my rotation:*
*My Hair*
Matrix Biolage Cera Repair treatment vials & tubes
Mizani Moisturefuse
Mizani Fulfyl
Motions CPR
Jingles Intensive Salon Treatment
Porosity Control
ORS Mayonnaise
ORS Replenishing Conditioner
Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor
Aphogee 2 Step Protein Treatment
Nexxus Keraphix Emergencee
Nexxus Keraphix Reconstructor
Queen Helene Cholesterol Treatment

*Weave Hair*
Mizani Hydrafuse
Mizani Kerafuse
Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor
Joico K-Pak Conditioner
Joico K Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor
Aussie 3 Minute Miracle
Federic Fekai Protein RX
Tresemme Repair - Reconstructing Deep Conditioning Treatment
Queen Helene Cholesterol Treatment
Klorane detangling conditioner
Philip Kingsley Conditioner


*Leave In-Conditioner I have in my rotation:*
Nexxus Headress Leave In
NTM Leave In
Infusium 23

*Oils*
Grapeseed Oil
Coconut Oil
Olive Oil
Jojoba Oil
JBCO


*Butters*
Whipped Shea Butter
Cocoa Butter

*Other:
*Honey
Aloe
Glycerin

*Deep Conditioning Type*: 
Heat Conditioning Cap
Steamer
Hood Dryer


----------



## Ltown (Dec 14, 2009)

I do this already, please add me! Thanks Shay
Here is what I have in stock now!

Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus Mango
Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor (mild protein
Jason Natural Biotin Conditioner
Mills Creek Keratin Conditioner 
Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing Conditioner )
Neutragena Triple Moisture Mask
Nexxus Emergencee 
Silicon Mix Conditioner
Joico K Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor
Yes to Carrot mask


----------



## blacksapphire (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll be DCing 3x a week
2x with silicon mix not sure about the other time

I'll be using a hooded dryer my DCs


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 14, 2009)

Everyone has been added to this point.


----------



## Ganjababy (Dec 14, 2009)

Put me back in please. I will continue dc'ing 2-3 times per week. Thanks


----------



## Joyful1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm in! I'll be using Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus Mango as my DC every 14 days.


----------



## cutenss (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm in too.  I will be steaming my DC.  I don't know which one yet.  Will post a pic later.


----------



## lizzyb168 (Dec 14, 2009)

I want to join pretty please.


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 14, 2009)

I would so like to join this challenge, can you put me down please


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Dec 14, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## myhair84 (Dec 14, 2009)

i think ive lurked for long enough  i would like to join this challenge as well ! i will be DC'ng 1x/week with (not all at once):

1. silk elements mega moisture
2. AO HSR
3. KBB luscious locks mask
4. KBB Deep conditioner
5. the last of Banana Brulee
6. mix  of Aussie Moist, TJ Nourish Spa, She scentit avocado rinse, grapeseed oil, vatika oil, jojoba oil, avocado oil

pic for now is in my avatar (not a good pic but i will update later with clearer pics)


----------



## chebaby (Dec 14, 2009)

count me in Shay.

i will be deep conditioning mostly on dry hair 1-2z a week.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 14, 2009)

I want to join, I will be DCing mostly on dry hair then under my dryer


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 14, 2009)

Everyone has been added to this point.


----------



## lovelynights (Dec 15, 2009)

I would like to join. This will be my first challenge. Current hair is in my siggy. Thanks


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 15, 2009)

I want to join, I'll shoot for once a week...

I will be using either one of these, I'll probably alternate

Mizani Mosturfuse
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner
Silicon Mix 
Yes to Carrots mask

I will add coconut oil and honey to all of my DCs 

I Dc w/o heat usually overnight


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 15, 2009)

Okay please add me too. I'm a little confused about the braid wearers. Would I dc once every 10-14 days or 2-3 times a week?


----------



## DaRKNLuVLy (Dec 15, 2009)

I would like to join! I already DC 1x a week with ORS replenishing pak and I will also use NTM deep conditioner, and CON olive oil and jojoba oil deep conditioner. Im gonna shoot for 2x a week. Starting pic was taken the end of november (in siggy)


----------



## sevetlana (Dec 15, 2009)

Please add me. I love to deep condition. It has become a habit for me now. Love the results. Will post pics later.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Dec 15, 2009)

Add me. I use QH cholesterol mixed with oils or jason biotin conditioner
pic in siggy


----------



## halee_J (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok so I plan on DC'ing at least 2x a week, steaming with the hot towel and hood dryer/just hooded dryer/no heat-o/n as needed.

here are my DC's

ORS Replenishing 
Mizani Moisturefuze
Motions moisture Plus
Aphogee 2 min
ORS Hair mayo
Aphogee 2 step
EQP Intense

ETA: My starting pic:


----------



## Foufie (Dec 15, 2009)

If it is not too late to join then I want in!!!!! Thank you!

 I will DC once a week with the Lekair Cholesterol (the pink one) and ORS replinishing Pack (alternating between the two). I am in the Braid Challenge as well so this is all I am willing to commit to for now. Post pics right before I get my braids.


----------



## thaidreams (Dec 15, 2009)

Please add me!  I'm going to commit to DC'ing once a week with heat or overnight. 

I plan on rotating with the following products with honey and coconut oil:

Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner 
Aubrey Organics GPB
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
Giovanni 50:50 Conditioner 
Silicon Mix


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (Dec 15, 2009)

sign me up!!!


----------



## Shana' (Dec 15, 2009)

I pm'd you. I will dc 1-2x per week.

Conditioners-
Silicon Mix
Nacidit Avocado or Olive Oil
ORS Replenishing

I always add a teaspoon of GVP Detangler for extra slip and a teaspoon of honey to my dc.


----------



## panamoni (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm joining.  

Conditioners:
- AO HSR
- Alter Ego Garlic
- Phyto (several)
- Trader Joe's Nourish Spa
- Pureology
- Aphogee 2min
- Giovanni 50/50

...
I'll be back later to add more to the list.


----------



## yewakinbo (Dec 15, 2009)

Please count me in on this challenge, thanks. I'll post my regimen and my starting pictures soon.

Right now i use this weekly in this order:

Shampoo: Tressemme Moisture Rich(for dry or damaged hair)

Protein Treatment: Aphogee 2min step Reconstructor

Deep Condition: LeKair's Cholesterol (pink)

Moisturizing Condition: Tressemme Moisture Rich condition (for dry or damaged hair)

Daily moisture: IC Olive oil Moisturizing Serum

But i intend starting on using Megatek to thicken my hair cos i have recently went through a hair cycle where i shed and break now my hair is thinned out.


----------



## destine2grow (Dec 15, 2009)

I would love to join this challenge. I shampoo once a week & cowash twice a week. I dc every single time. For moisture I use SE w/ pkive oil moisture treatment or SE cholestrol treatment. For protein I use Aphogee 2 min reconstructor or Cantu Shea Butter Leave in.


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 15, 2009)

Please sign me up. I would like to step up my DC game and this challenge will help me a lot.

Conditioners:
Aphogee 2 min
Silicon mix
Alter ego garlic
ORS Replenishing mask
Mane and Tail Conditioner


----------



## blueberryd (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey can I join too!! 
I currently co-wash with Suave and deep condition with NTM.  I don't deep condition consistently, but hopefully this challenge will keep me on track  I will post starting pics Jan 1 after I get a trim and make my little growth chart t-shirt thing. CAN'T WAIT 2 GET STARTED!!!!
xoxo :-*


----------



## angeleyez09 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm in! I will deep condition 3x/wk with Kenra MC, Elucence MB, Aphogee 2 Min, Sitrinilla DC, Silk Elements Moisturizing Treament, or Lustrasilk Shea Butter.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 15, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Okay please add me too. I'm a little confused about the braid wearers. Would I dc once every 10-14 days or 2-3 times a week?


 
Do what works for you but I believe when Aggie was in braids she only dc'd every 2 weeks so that's why she suggested that.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 15, 2009)

Everyone has been added up to this point.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd like to join.   I'm doing a HYH so I'll DC once every 2 weeks. 

Conditioners I'm going to use:

L'ANZA Healing Moisture Kukui Nut
ABBA Moisture Scentsation (love the tingle!) 
NTM Daily and Mask
Yes to Carrots Condish and Mask
Joico K-Pak
Shescenit Creme Brule
ORS Pak and Hair Mayo
DPR-11
Nexxus Humectress

I'll add a few drops of olive, avocado, jojoba, camila or coconut oils and maybe even blackstrap molasses or honey to these conditioners for my DCs.


----------



## Minty (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm subscribing, and I'm in.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm in. I use Elasta QP DPR-11 once a week.


----------



## Salsarisma (Dec 15, 2009)

Ooh, I want in! I use UBH Deep conditioner.


----------



## Foufie (Dec 16, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> I'm in. I use Elasta QP DPR-11 once a week.



O. M. G. I love that pony in your siggy!!!!! I want one....maybe in a year....*sigh* okay back to reg scheduled program


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 16, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> I'm in. I use Elasta QP DPR-11 once a week.




this conditioner is so loved on this board yet it doesn't work for me?  *sighs*


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 16, 2009)

I want in! I want in! I really need this because I get VERY lazy when it comes to DCing. Right now I hav Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose, Elasta QP DPR-11, and Aveeda DR that I'll be using to DC.


----------



## sparklebh (Dec 16, 2009)

Conditioners:
Aphogee 2 min
Silicon mix


----------



## Pooks (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm in - have used AO conditioners (Honeysuckle Rose, White Camellia and GBP) pretty much exclusively this year, am willing to try some new ones in the coming year though.


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 16, 2009)

Im going to be dcing today under a bonnet dryer for 30 minutes using califa conditoner + jbco.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 16, 2009)

Everyone has been added to this point.


----------



## Stella B. (Dec 16, 2009)

I want in too! I love a good DC! I 'll be using what I have on hand, trying to use it up. Here's what I'll be using:

Giovanni 50/50
Giovanni SAS
AO White Camilla
Himalaya Amla and Basil
Queen Helene liquid and regular cholesterol
Aveda dry remedy moisturizing conditioner
Mizani moisturefuse
 I'll be following these DC's up with herbal tea rinses (nettle,fenugreek, hibiscus..) that I learned about in the ayurveda challenge!


----------



## toyagurl (Dec 16, 2009)

I am in.  This will help me to not be lazy because deep conditioning works so well for me.  I use Patchouli85's DC preepoo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NegFfvnthBg.  I don't do the same conditioner or mayo.  It really has worked well for me.  I think I am going to do it every 2 weeks though and just DC with my Optimum Care OptiPH conditioner if I don't preepoo dc.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok so I pre-poo'ed with castor oil for about 30 min. Then Shampooed with ORS creamy aloe and DCing now with ORS repleneshing. Feelin' sleepy, so I may just go to bed with this stuff on my head.


----------



## QuinEE (Dec 16, 2009)

I want to join too.
I'll be using Aphogee 2 Min and Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol


----------



## myhair84 (Dec 16, 2009)

have KBB deep condish (pomegranate guava ) mixed with AO HSR and avocado oil...will keep this in until tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 17, 2009)

Can I join please?

This is my starting pic






My staple deep conditioners are:

Aubrey organics Honeysuckle Rose
Hairveda Sitrinillar mask
Shescentit Banana Brulee

I also use oils:

Coconut oil
Vatika frosting
cocasta shikakai oil
Olive oil
Oil blend

For protein treatments:
Aubrey Organics GPB
ORS hair mayo (I ran out of it thought and when I went to buy it, I realized the big tub has mineral oil, so I am not sure I want to use it again, we will see)


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 17, 2009)

I wanted to join this challenge a while back, but I wasn't subscribed then.  
Please add me to the list *Shay72*.  

I plan on deep conditioning once a week.  Right now I will be alternating with the following two conditioners:

Lustrasilk Herbal Cholesterol
Lustrasilk Placenta and Jojoba Cholesterol 

After I use these conditioners up, I will probably try something else.  I just want to experiment with the whole moisture/protein balance thing (and I decided to do it with the cheapest conditioners possible lol).  

I think I will eventually get back to my old staples, AOHR and GPB.  


I need to check and see how many challenges I've joined for 2010.  I keep joining (or thinking of joining) and I can't remember whats what.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Dec 17, 2009)

I am in....I have a number of products on the list to deep condition with.
Thanks


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm in.

I will be using Silk Elements MegaSilk Intense Conditioning Mayonnaise


----------



## UGQueen (Dec 17, 2009)

im so joining, count me in


----------



## Joyful1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Deep conditioning now with Lustrasilk SBC Plus Mango for 30 min under dryer. I've been wearing twists for forever and I think my scalp wants to be free of parts. So I'll wear it out for the first time in a LOOONG time and see how that goes.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 17, 2009)

Everyone has been added to this point.


----------



## TressObsessed (Dec 17, 2009)

Please add me...I know I can do this! 

Thanks!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 18, 2009)

Can I be added?


----------



## Barbara (Dec 18, 2009)

I wish I could join, but I just can't see myself deep conditioning my hair three times a week.  That's too much work for me or my stylist.  I wish everyone well, though.


----------



## Tafa01 (Dec 18, 2009)

I am in. I will DC once or twice a week, using one of these:
- YTC mud mask
-ORS replenishing pack
- Baba de Caracol
- Joico Kpak reconstructor
or a mix of misc cond that I don't like + coconut oil , till they are all gone


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 18, 2009)

Barbara said:


> I wish I could join, but I just can't see myself deep conditioning my hair three times a week. That's too much work for me or my stylist. I wish everyone well, though.


 
Rule #2 states you only need to dc a minimum of once a week.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 18, 2009)

Everyone has been added to this point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2009)

bumping........................


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Dec 18, 2009)

Did a dc yesterday with a mix of lekair cholesterol, and ors replenishing. Hair came out delicious!!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd like to join, my starting pic is in my siggy.

I'll be using KeraCare Humecto for the most part.


----------



## winona (Dec 18, 2009)

Just finished applying Anita Grant Rhassoul Clay and Coconut Milk
Rinsed thoroughly
Applied AOHSR to overnight moisturizing DC (I got lazy)


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 18, 2009)

Im going to be dcing with aowc+ jbco.


----------



## sevetlana (Dec 18, 2009)

Ok I am back with my starting Pic. I hope to try SIlicon Mix in the future.


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 18, 2009)

I know the challenge hasn't started but.....

I dc'd yesterday with the Lustrasilk Herbal Cholesterol.  It was total garbage, so I threw it away.  I left it in my hair for several hours using just a shower cap (no heat).  My hair was so incredibly dry (and felt so gross-my ends were so stiff) that I thought I was going to have to clarify and dc again.  However, I used a shea mix (shea and evoo) that I made for my mother.  My hair went back to being soft, thankfully.  

I went ahea and purchased the AOHR conditioner.  I don't think I'm going to be experimenting with protein/moisture balance.  I do like the GPB, but I never noticed a difference (as it relates to the whole moisture/protein balance thing-However, the conditioner excellent.)

*Ahem* let the  challenge sign up continue


----------



## winona (Dec 18, 2009)

MondoDismo said:


> I know the challenge hasn't started but.....
> 
> I dc'd yesterday with the Lustrasilk Herbal Cholesterol.  It was total garbage, so I threw it away.  I left it in my hair for several hours using just a shower cap (no heat).  My hair was so incredibly dry (and felt so gross-my ends were so stiff) that I thought I was going to have to clarify and dc again.  However, I used a shea mix (shea and evoo) that I made for my mother.  My hair went back to being soft, thankfully.
> 
> ...



Hehehe I guess I got overly excited.  Forgot the challenge doesnt start until Jan 2010


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 18, 2009)

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> I'd like to join, my starting pic is in my siggy.
> 
> I'll be using KeraCare Humecto for the most part.


 
You've been added.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 18, 2009)

I better jump in here while I can.  This thread really got going quick.  I am so excited so many people wanted to join. 



I will be dcing 2x/wk with steam
1x/wk will be with a protein dc on dry hair
1x/wk will be with a moisture dc on wet hair and possibly over night 

Deep Conditioners:
Hairveda's Sitrinillah
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose
Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment
Giovanni's Nutrafix Reconstructor
Giovanni's Magnetic Reconstructor
Aubrey Organics Glycogen Protein Balancing Conditioner
Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Protein Conditioner


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 18, 2009)

I forgot to write my thingy.

I will be DCing at least once a week, and will do twice a week if my schedule lets me. 
I usually DC under heat for about thirty minutes to an hour, but my DC may stay on my head anywhere from two hours to overnight, just because I'm very lazy. 
Also, I'm going to try to get in on the steamer deal, so hopefully, I can start DCing with steam this year. 

The conditioners I will be using are:

Conditioner Mix (out of old conditioners that need to go, with oils and honey)
HB Olive Cholesterol
ORS Replenishing Pak 
ORS Hair Mayo
Silicon Mix
Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner
Nexxus Humectress
Yes to Carrots Pampering Mud Conditioner
KeraCare Humecto Conditioner
Silicon Mix


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 19, 2009)

I know this is early but its better than never....

I DC using CON-Purple yesterday for 10 mins.


----------



## naturalpride (Dec 19, 2009)

Today I deep conditioned using NTM Pure Strength Conditioner Treatment mixed with Matrix BIOLAGE Cera-Repair Treatment, I sat under the heating cap for 1 hour and then rinsed. I did 2 strand twist that I am currently air drying. I also co washed with HE Hello Hydration.


----------



## ellcee34 (Dec 19, 2009)

I'd love to join this challenge! My hair will thank me. I'll be back to post my regimen when I figure it out a little better, but for now, I'm aiming for DCing once or twice per week.

Starting pic here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9657042#post9657042


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 19, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I know this is early but its better than never....
> 
> I DC using CON-Purple yesterday for 10 mins.



My sister loves that stuff.  I sometimes sneak and use it in the shower.  It leaves my hair really soft and smooth.  It's very hard to find around here now that CON has "herbalized" everything.


----------



## ms.mimi (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm in! I will post regimen later.


----------



## Jhuidah (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm in, too. I'll post my regimen later as well. I just got out of the shower from rinsing out tonight's DC. 

I've been in a personal "DC every three days challenge", but have been slacking off the last month or so. I haven't gone more than a week, but I really got great results from washing every three days. I figure if I'm in a board challenge, it will make me accountable.


----------



## Miss AJ (Dec 20, 2009)

I want in!! My plan is to grow my hair with twistouts/braidouts and I wash/DC and re-twist every 3 days so that is DCing 2-3 times per week for the next 8 months (I had 2 inches of hair in August 2009and now I'm EL/NL and hoping for SL, possibly grazing APL in August 2010. 


ETA: Almost forgot to list my DCs

Toque Magico Emergencia mixed with 11 en 1 rinse and EVCO
Queen Helene Cholesterol/EVCO
ORS Replenishing conditioner w/ EVCO
ORS Mayo mixed with EVCO and ORS Replenishing



And the first starting pic is my picked out fro, 2nd one is my twist out fro.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 20, 2009)

I went to Trade Secret today and purchased Joico's Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm for $23. It came with a free Moisture Recovery Shampoo. It smells 

My brother is purchasing me a electronic gift card from sleekhair.com for Christmas, so I will be purchasing more conditioner!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 20, 2009)

I dc'd in my small braids with some mizani thermasmooth and the renew gelee. I can still feel the shea butter I put on earlier but my curls are nicely popping on the ends and my hair feels softer especially the edges. I don't want to use up all my good mizani so I'm on the lookout for a cheaper hopefully cone free dc. Silk elements, relaxed and natural, and 3 minute undo have done nothing wow for my hair and I'm not in the market for a cholesterol...


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm in, please!!! 

This is definitely doable:

I'll be washing and DC'ing every 4-7 days.

Conditioners I'll be using:

Joico Kpak Intense Hydrator
ORS Replenishing
Traybell Nutritive Jojoba Mask
Alterna Hemp Hydrate
Alterna Hemp Repair
Organic Surge fresh grapefruit conditioner
SE Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment
SE Megasilk Olive Treatment


----------



## Truth (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm INNNNNNN ..

I DC 1-2xs per week as is... thinkin about upping it to 3xs a week...I DC using all the methods listed, just depends on how I feel. I mostly DC with heat for 15 - 1hr..and then maybe 45 mins to an hour or 2 after that depends on what  i'm doing.. 

my condishs are these 3 as of right now...

Giovanni smooth as silk
Aussie 3 min deep condish
Shescentit Banana Brulee 

I will be adding More then likely 
AO HSR
Neutorgena TM recovery mask
Aphogee 2 min  for a protein kick...
Leklair (maybe) 

I just have to stop being lazy and go pick up more condish...jusssttt dont feel like


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 20, 2009)

Truth said:


> Giovanni smooth as silk


 
How do you like this condish? What's the consistency like? Is it thick? TIA.


----------



## LushLox (Dec 20, 2009)

Can I join please? I DC at least once weekly with steam anyway so not so much a challenge for me, just a continuation in consistency.

I prepoo with Burts Bees treatment then DC with Aveda DR and follow up with a rich moisture conditioner, usually one of these:-

AO White Camillia
Origins Rich Rewards
Frederic Fekkai Shea Butter
L'Occitane Shine Mask
Kerastase Masquintense

Will be giving the Aveda DR a break for a while though and switching to my Biolage Hydrotherapie Cera Repair vials for the next few weeks.

Starting pic is my siggy.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 20, 2009)

Everyone has been added to this point.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 20, 2009)

Just shampooed with ORS creamy aloe. Didn't do my usual pre-poo 'cause I was feeling lazy and my hair did not feel as smooth as it does after I shampoo. Definitely will not skip next time. I put motions moisture plus+EVOO on my NG and some Aphogee 2min on the ends. Doing a towel steam treatment under the dryer for about 30-45 min.


----------



## Foufie (Dec 20, 2009)

So I did an oil rinse last night followed by ORS Mayo DC and then HH Co-wash. Then I parially air-dryed before twisting using ORS twist and loc gel. I am hoping for soft supple hair.


----------



## lovelynights (Dec 20, 2009)

So last night I did a dc with a mix of honey, evoo, and NTM mask left that in overnight and rinsed out this afternoon with HE HH. Followed up with NTM leavin and vaseline and coconut oil on my ends. My hair feels great and smells good too.


----------



## tressajalen (Dec 20, 2009)

I want in. I will use aowc or aogpb once a week in winter and increase when it warms up. I am looking for new conditioners without cones so I may add some new ones later.


----------



## Coolata (Dec 20, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## prettyw/pink (Dec 20, 2009)

I am in.

My DC I will be using: 
MJ Rapid Recovery
Nairobi Humecto Sil
ORS Hair Mayonaise and Replenshing pack
PhytoOrganics Humectin
Elasta QP DPR
Silicon Mix
10 en 1....
I have alot to use up but I'll stick with one until it is gone.


----------



## prettyw/pink (Dec 20, 2009)

On Friday I DC w/ MJ Rapid Recovery foor 25 minutes under the dryer.  Before my DC I used Roux Porosity Control.  My hair was tangled, so I will not be using PC for a longtime.  Now my hair is in a bun.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 20, 2009)

Ladies you have been added.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 20, 2009)

MondoDismo said:


> My sister loves that stuff. I sometimes sneak and use it in the shower. It leaves my hair really soft and smooth. It's very hard to find around here now that CON has "herbalized" everything.


 
Yea I havent seen it anywhere in about 1 1/2 years. I been trying to stretch this out for a while but IDK cause it too good LOL I only have like 1/2 a bottle left.


----------



## Miss AJ (Dec 20, 2009)

I know it's not 2010 yet lol but tonight I steamed with Lustrasilk Herbal Carrot Cholesterol mixed with my Mega Tek mix (I refuse to toss out that MT lol) for 30 minutes.


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 21, 2009)

I just did a protein treatment w/ Fantasia IC Super Reconstructor and now I'm DCing with Fantasia IC Deep Penetrating Creme Moisturizer.  I forgot I had a couple of packs laying around.  I decided to use one tonight.  It's my first time using their DC so so I'm curious to see how this comes out.

ETA:  Okay my hair feels nice and soft after my rollerset and dryer.  I wrapped it up so I'll see how it feels tomorrow.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Dec 21, 2009)

i DCed tonight with Giovanni's Deeper Moisutre and coconut oil... and then rollerset and sat under the dryer for 90 minutes. my hair is feeling good!


----------



## adnolej (Dec 21, 2009)

I want to join!


----------



## chebaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i pre pood this weekend with lush retread and then deep conditioned with a mix of 3 different AO conditioner, evoo, jbco, jojoba oil and honey. i think i added wheat germ oil too.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 21, 2009)

adnolej said:


> I want to join!


 
You've been added.


----------



## God's Anointed (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm in.  I already try to DC at least once a week and i have been slacking for a while now.  What a perfect challenge to get me back on my toes again!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 21, 2009)

^^I just added you.


----------



## Miss OhLaLa (Dec 21, 2009)

I would like to join! Ready to do this!!!

*Deep Conditioners:*
Joico Moisture Treatment Balm
Brocato Saturate Treatment
Aussie 3 min Miracle
Matrix Hydrating Balm
Aubrey HSR Con
Kenra Mositurizing Con
DevaCurl Heaven in Hair
Phyto (cant remember the name)
*
Leave Ins:*
KK Knot Today
MOP Leave In
Paul Mitchell Relaxing Balm


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 21, 2009)

^^I just added you.


----------



## ellcee34 (Dec 22, 2009)

After i took my sew-in out yesterday, I pre-pooed with EVOO, shampooed, and DC'd with a mixture of CON Moisture Extreme Conditioner, Lustrasilk Cholesterol, and some more EVOO.

My hair felt and looked nice and healthy afterward! I'm thinking I'll DC again on Thursday


----------



## Truth (Dec 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> How do you like this condish? What's the consistency like? Is it thick? TIA.



Loveeeee it  It is nice and thick and gives greatt slip .. So glad I found it ..


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 23, 2009)

I dry DCed tonight using SE MegaSilk Moistre Treatment with 3 pumps of ION Reconstructor Treatment.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 23, 2009)

I dc'ed with AO HSR and heat on Sunday (forgot to check in). I dc'ed for about 40-50 minutes.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 23, 2009)

It's not 2010, but I'm updating anyway .  I'm going to a wedding this week and blowdried my hair for dry twists, so I deep a K-Pak treatment under the dryer for 10 minutes, followed by a DC with the Intensive Moisture Treatment, mixed with garlic oil and Roux PC for 20 minutes.  My hair feels uber-soft right now.


----------



## cch24 (Dec 23, 2009)

tonight i will be dcing with mane n tail and coconut oil with heat for 30 mins. i'll rinse and then apply pantene relaced and natural deep conditioner mixed with castor oil. i'll sleep in this overnight and in the morning sit under the dryer for about 20 mins. straightening my hair tomorrow and i need all the moisture and strength i can get.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 23, 2009)

Tonight I am pre-pooing with a mixture of castor and olive oil and will steam with the new formula of EQP intense. Never tried this before, the old one behaves like mild protein on my hair, I'm curious as to how this will turn out. The ingedients look even better than the old version.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 23, 2009)

this weekend i dont know what im gonna use but it'll be in my hair for a long time lol. probably most of saturday.


----------



## winona (Dec 23, 2009)

Prepooing with Ojon Restorative Mask tomorrow I will be DCing with Steam


----------



## spicypeppermint (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm in! Only using Keracare Humecto with heated virgin coconut oil


----------



## twists (Dec 23, 2009)

On saturday I DC with Hairveda SitriNillah Masque-Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner..This is probably what i'll be using for all of my deep conditions, my hair loves it.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm pre-pooing tonight with Nacidit Olive Oil Rinse + my oil mixture (Perilla Seed, EVOO & Avocado Oils). I sprayed my roots with DE HCO. I'll use L'anza Healing Moisture poo and then DC (using heat) with K-Pak DPR (need a protein treatment) and then I'll follow-up with L'anza healing moisture condish tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 24, 2009)

DC with AO white camelia and Patene PRO


----------



## sky035 (Dec 24, 2009)

Back from hiatus and would like to rejoin this challenge. I got busy with school and stopped DCing 2x week...my nape and hairline has suffered because of it. Serves me right for not being faithful to my hair. . I got touch up & blow out yesterday at the salon and do not plan to co-wash/dc until  early next week.


----------



## winona (Dec 24, 2009)

I washed my scalp with Honey Butter poo bar
Finger detangle with YTCucumbers
Finish detangle in shower with YTCucumbers
Rinse thoroughly
Pat dry
Apply AOHSR 
Steam for 40min


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 24, 2009)

spicypeppermint said:


> I'm in! Only using Keracare Humecto with heated virgin coconut oil


 


Lisaaa Bonet said:


> Back from hiatus and would like to rejoin this challenge. I got busy with school and stopped DCing 2x week...my nape and hairline has suffered because of it. Serves me right for not being faithful to my hair. . I got touch up & blow out yesterday at the salon and do not plan to co-wash/dc until early next week.


 
You ladies have been added.


----------



## LushLox (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm just doing a Burt's Bees prepoo on dry hair, will wash and proceed to DC with Biolage Hydratherapie Cera Repair, then rollerset  Hopefully it will look good for the big day tomorrow.


----------



## ladybuddafly (Dec 24, 2009)

Please add me to this challenge.  I DC faithfully with Avalon Organics Lavender Nourishing Con w/babassau oil, olive oil cholesterol, and AOWC.


----------



## deusa80 (Dec 24, 2009)

Please add me  this was one of the few challenges I was able to stick with this year.


----------



## mzbrown (Dec 24, 2009)

I would like to join!
1. Deep condition every 4 days with plastic cap for at least 2 hours. 
2. Shampoo once a week, cowash once a week. 

Currently using:
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus Mango (occasionally)
Creme Of Nature Nourishing Conditioner (most often)
Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (1 per month)

Starting Pic:


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 24, 2009)

Dcing today with aubrey o's white camillia conditoner mixed with jbco.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 24, 2009)

Glad this got moved up to the first page. I'm in. Next Dc is schedule for the day after tomorrow.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm in........


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 24, 2009)

Everyone has been added to this point.


----------



## Katherina (Dec 24, 2009)

i would like to join


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 24, 2009)

You've been added.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 24, 2009)

MMMMmmmm you ladies are on it. Tomorrow is really another DC day but its Christmas and plus imma be at work. So I will skip the one tomorrow and just plan on my DC for Tuesday. I think Imma do something along the lines of more protein and less moisture this time.......We will see!


----------



## naturalpride (Dec 26, 2009)

Dec. 24, 2009 I deep conditioned with Redken All Soft Heavy Cream for an hour under the heating cap. I rinsed and then applied Elasta QP Oil Moisturizer, Silicon Mix Leave-In, Elasta QP H-2 Leave-In, Aphogee Green Tea Leave-In and finally Kera Care Setting Lotion. Then I rolled my hair and sat under the dryer 30 minutes and air dryed through the night.The next morning I applied coconut oil to my hands and seperated each curl and spayed Elasta QP Spritz for a light hold.


----------



## Twix (Dec 26, 2009)

I'd like to join! Planning on tree-braiding up my hair, so I will probably only DC every 14 days or so 'til I get the hang of DCing with braids...


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 26, 2009)

Just Dc'd using Joico Intense Hydrator.


----------



## myhair84 (Dec 26, 2009)

dc'ed yesterday with silk elements megamoisture and aussie moist and avocado oil. my hair felt so soft!!


----------



## s1b000 (Dec 27, 2009)

I did DC on Christmas day with Alterna Caviar Mask.  Got great results and compliments every day since.


----------



## Salsarisma (Dec 27, 2009)

Adding starting picture below! My hair is actually very thick, but my nape broke off to my scalp a few months ago


----------



## prettyw/pink (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm sitting under my dryer doing my weekly dc.  I made a concoction w/ Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery, ORS Replenshing Pack and some coconut oil, almond oil, vatika oil and Carol's Daughter Tui oil. I'm am only doing a cowash 2nite.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Dec 27, 2009)

DC'd yesterday with Silk Elements (green container) with Vatika Oil, EVOO, MT (trying to use up), and some AOHSR.  I let this sit for 2hours and 45min with heat.  My hair felt super soft and was really shiny. 

Since i'm going back to washing/DCing in braids I have to remember to rinse really well.  I went to apply Coco Cream Leave-in and EVCO and I still had lots of conditioner in my hair.

I twisted my hair up with a hair butter mix and it feels great.

My DCs will be:
Hairveda
Banana Burlee, Fortifying Masque, Tea tree & Grapefruit (as needed)
Silk Elements Olive oil (trying to use this up)
Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment & Too Shea!


----------



## sozinzcomet (Dec 27, 2009)

Ooh, ooh I want in.
I dc on dry hair w/ coconut oil, saran wrap, and a wave cap 
My others are ors rep con & motions cpr protein recon


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 27, 2009)

^^You've been added.


----------



## PinkyD (Dec 27, 2009)

DC'ing right now with EO Lavender,Shea+Mango Lustrasilk, mixed with Phillip B and my ferungreek oil (coconut oil that i boiled and seeped with feorungreek seeds).....with some Moe Groe on my scalp


----------



## halee_J (Dec 28, 2009)

Just relaxed my hair, tried ALFAPARF real cream as a mid step protein LAWDHAMMERCY  Made my hair feel like silk...So I added it to my DC mix of ORS repleneshing, Aphogee 2 min and dollop of coconut oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2009)

halee_J said:


> Just relaxed my hair, *tried ALFAPARF real cream* as a mid step protein LAWDHAMMERCY  Made my hair feel like silk...So I added it to my DC mix of ORS repleneshing, Aphogee 2 min and dollop of coconut oil.


 
I LOVE THAT STUFF!  For Real. For Real.


----------



## miami74 (Dec 28, 2009)

Is it too late to join?   .... if not, I want in!!  I dc'd 2 days ago with Queen Helene Cholesterol.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 28, 2009)

DC with Yes to Carrot, and use up my sample Shescint conditioners. My steamer is broken but still under warranty but it cost as much to send it back as it cost


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Dec 28, 2009)

deep conditioning now under the dryer now  with Aubrey Honeysuckle Rose mix with castor oil  for  30 min


----------



## redecouvert (Dec 28, 2009)

can i be added? i'll deep condition twice a week with darcy's botanicals hair mask or karens'body beautiful hair mask


----------



## adnolej (Dec 28, 2009)

I DC'd last night with Silk Elements Olive Moisture with some grapeseed oil. I like the regular silk elements better so I think after I use this, I'll be going back with to the other one.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 28, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I LOVE THAT STUFF! For Real. For Real.


 
Girl. I never thought a protein con could leave my hair so soft, I thought Aphogee 2min was good but Lordy, that stuff made my hair butta and so smooth. And to think, I bought it on a whim.


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd like to join if it's not too late! I'll be using Yes to carrots, ORS Olive oil moisture replenishing DC, DIVA Smooth DC, and Queen Helene Cholesterol.


----------



## tgrowe (Dec 28, 2009)

Count me in for 2010. Will be using Mizani Fulfyl Conditioning Treatment (love this stuff) or ORS Replenishing Pak, and GVP Deep Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for adding me. 

I'll be DC'ing 2-3x per week for 30 mins under the dryer with YTC Mud Mask Deep Con, Keracare Humecto or Pantene Relaxed & Natural Breakage Defense Deep Conditioning Mask mixed with some warmed EVOO & Coconut oil.   My hair's going to love this challenge combined with the Winter Bunning Challenge!  Those 2 challenges will help me meet my goal on the BSL in 2010 Challenge!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 28, 2009)

I will deep condition a little later with hairveda strillna (sp)


----------



## cch24 (Dec 28, 2009)

tonight i will prepoo with heat with mane n tail and coconut oil, wash with hair one, and then deep condition with pantene relaxed and natural deep conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 28, 2009)

miami74 said:


> Is it too late to join?  .... if not, I want in!! I dc'd 2 days ago with Queen Helene Cholesterol.


 


belle chevelure said:


> can i be added? i'll deep condition twice a week with darcy's botanicals hair mask or karens'body beautiful hair mask


 


Prudent1 said:


> I'd like to join if it's not too late! I'll be using Yes to carrots, ORS Olive oil moisture replenishing DC, DIVA Smooth DC, and Queen Helene Cholesterol.


 


tgrowe said:


> Count me in for 2010. Will be using Mizani Fulfyl Conditioning Treatment (love this stuff) or ORS Replenishing Pak, and GVP Deep Moisturizing Conditioner.


 
Ya'll have been added.



Diva_Esq said:


> Thanks for adding me.
> 
> I'll be DC'ing 2-3x per week for 30 mins under the dryer with YTC Mud Mask Deep Con, Keracare Humecto or Pantene Relaxed & Natural Breakage Defense Deep Conditioning Mask mixed with some warmed EVOO & Coconut oil.  My hair's going to love this challenge combined with the Winter Bunning Challenge! Those 2 challenges will help me meet my goal on the BSL in 2010 Challenge!


 
You're welcome.  I will be bunning it up too.


----------



## Truth (Dec 28, 2009)

I dc'ed last night with NTM recovery mask all I can say is  .. YESSSS


----------



## 3akay3 (Dec 28, 2009)

I want to join too  I'll be using ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner.


----------



## mqueens (Dec 28, 2009)

Can i join i really need this for my hair


----------



## miss_cheveious (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm a newbie, I would like to join. I will be using KeraCare Humecto and Phytoorganics Enphuse intensive reconstructor.


----------



## panamoni (Dec 28, 2009)

I've been sitting w AO HSR on dry hair for the past few hours. As soon as I get the energy, I'm going to wash, then DC w my new Matrix Biolage Fortifying Mask, then follow up w Porosity Control.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 29, 2009)

Yesterday I washed with Giovanni 50:50 Clarifying Conditioner (I'd blowdried and had cones in my hair), detangled with Samy something or other for dry hair, which was great for detangling.  Laziness caused me to leave that in without rinsing and add an Olive Oil Replenishing Pak (the ORIGINAL ONE ).  DCd under heat for 30 minutes, let cool for another 30, and rinsed.  Hair felt delicious.  Pity I only have 3 paks left .  The original is the bomb!


----------



## twists (Dec 29, 2009)

On Sunday I deep conditioned with Hairveda's SitriNillah dc masque...yum


----------



## LushLox (Dec 29, 2009)

panamoni said:


> I've been sitting w AO HSR on dry hair for the past few hours. As soon as I get the energy, I'm going to wash, then DC w my new* Matrix Biolage Fortifying Mask, *then follow up w Porosity Control.



Can you let us know how you find this, I already use the Hydratherapie cera repair vials and would be interested in trying out their protein treatment if it's as good as their moisturising treat.

I prepooed with Burt Bees pre poo treatment washed and DC'd with Aveda DR. Finished off with Silk Elements Moisturising treat, and my hair feels like silk for real. Will now go on to rollerset.


----------



## tressajalen (Dec 29, 2009)

I used aubrey gpb last night on dry hair. Love the results!


----------



## Twix (Dec 29, 2009)

About to DC with a mixture of EVOO, Aphogee 5 min, LeKair Natural Shea Butter Cholesterol Creme, Garnier Triple Nutrition Conditioner, and Infusium 23 Moisturology before I try to install my individuals. Will keep it on for at least an hour or so before I take my shower.


----------



## panamoni (Dec 29, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Can you let us know how you find this, I already use the Hydratherapie cera repair vials and would be interested in trying out their protein treatment if it's as good as their moisturising treat.
> 
> I prepooed with Burt Bees pre poo treatment washed and DC'd with Aveda DR. Finished off with Silk Elements Moisturising treat, and my hair feels like silk for real. Will now go on to rollerset.


 
I've only used it once, but so far, so good.  My hair felt strong, and soft.  Will keep using it.  I also really like the leave in a lot -- been using it on dry and wet hair.  

I've been looking everywhere for the Cera-Repair vials (fortetherapie and hydratherapie) and haven't found them anyplace.  Where did you find yours?


----------



## naturalpride (Dec 29, 2009)

panamoni said:


> I've only used it once, but so far, so good. My hair felt strong, and soft. Will keep using it. I also really like the leave in a lot -- been using it on dry and wet hair.
> 
> I've been looking everywhere for the *Cera-Repair vials (fortetherapie and hydratherapie) *and haven't found them anyplace. Where did you find yours?


 
I bought mine from http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/WG5J270107KU0557.htm


----------



## winona (Dec 29, 2009)

DCing on dry hair with AOHSR


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 29, 2009)

Going to DC with Shescentit Banana Brulee w/heat for 45 mins


----------



## alshepp635 (Dec 29, 2009)

On Saturday, I clarified my hair with VOS clarifying shampoo and did an Aphogee 2-step protein treatment. I them did a 5 minute deep condition with Aussie 3 minute miracle. Rinsed and did a deep conditon under the hooded dryer with SE Megasilk Moisturizing treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> *Can you let us know how you find this, I already use the Hydratherapie cera repair vials and would be interested in trying out their protein treatment if it's as good as their moisturising treat.*


 
Here Tee!

http://www.folica.com/brands/biolage_by_matrix_171.html


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just sat under the dryer for 45 mins with Nexxus Humectress and a tbsp mixture of EVOO and Castro Oil, about to go wash it out now.....


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 29, 2009)

a.kay said:


> I want to join too  I'll be using ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner.


 


mqueens said:


> Can i join i really need this for my hair


 


miss_cheveious said:


> I'm a newbie, I would like to join. I will be using KeraCare Humecto and Phytoorganics Enphuse intensive reconstructor.


 
You have been added to the challenge.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 30, 2009)

After relaxing two days ago, I felt I needed some protein. Using ALFAPARF Nourishing cream mixed with  a little bit of aphogee 2min. I usually do protein as a pre-poo, but that Alfaparf was too expensive to just shampoo out. So I pre-poo'ed with a mix of castor and olive oil shampooed and then DC'ed with it. I think I like this nourishing cream, my hair feels stronger but still very soft....dunno if that makes sense...


----------



## Mzz Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

twists said:


> On Sunday I deep conditioned with Hairveda's SitriNillah dc masque...yum



Me too on Sunday. I added a scoop of vatika frosting to it and sat under the dryer for 'bout 30 min.

I'm just checking in!


----------



## Ganjababy (Dec 30, 2009)

Checking in- DC'd today with buttertreat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2009)

halee_J said:


> Girl. I never thought a protein con could leave my hair so soft, I thought Aphogee 2min was good but Lordy, that stuff made my hair butta and so smooth. *And to think, I bought it on a whim.*


 
That was a Good Whim!

I Plan to DC with it too!


----------



## january noir (Dec 30, 2009)

I gave myself a henna and indigo treatment on Sunday and before I did, I DC'd with AOHSR for 30 minutes with a heat cap.  

Tonight, I may give myself a DC w/steam using my Wen Fig or I may even use my Pantene Relaxed & Natural Mask.  Decisions, decisions!


----------



## miami74 (Dec 30, 2009)

I dc'd yesterday for 2 hrs without heat with ORS Relenishing pak mixed with honey evoo and a few drops of peppermint oil and rosemary oil.  My hair is extremely soft today


----------



## chebaby (Dec 30, 2009)

this friday i am going to pre poo with curl rehab conditioner mixed with jbco, wash with black soap and then condition with abba intense recontructor. i lubs me some protein and my hair needs it so i cant wait.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 30, 2009)

Did my Dc today (can't go into the new year with dry dirty hair). Shampooed with Carol's Daughter Tui Shampoo and DC'd with CHI Infra Treatment for 40 minutes under a hot towel.


----------



## january noir (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll be 9 weeks post on Friday.  I'm going to have to up my moisture and protein as I head deeper into my stretch.  I'm trying to stretch to 16 weeks.

I almost made it to 16 weeks last time, but I gave in.  I'm going to increase my DC to 3x per week.  I had slacked off to once a week.  My bad!


----------



## PinkyD (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is my length check. I got my hair pressed for a trim. My ends were Raaaagggggeeeed! This is the first time i've straightnend since September. This is the press after I DC'd and rollerset. 

*Before my cut.







After my cut.*


----------



## Bliss806 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would love to join....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thinking about my DC for tomorrow, heading towards protein.


----------



## Truth (Jan 1, 2010)

I shall be DC'n  2morrow...well today with Shescentit Banana Brulee on dry hair while I sleep


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 1, 2010)

Dcing right now with jbco,olive butter and banana baby food.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 1, 2010)

Today after shampooing, I did a Fantasia IC Super Reconstructor for about 4 minutes, followed by Traybell Jojoba Oil Nutritive Mask for 30 mins w/ shower cap and heat.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2010)

Bliss806 said:


> I would love to join....


I added you.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year ladies!!!

I've joined this challenge. I'll be using Hairveda Sitrinillah and Jessiecurl WDT to dc this year.


----------



## Americka (Jan 1, 2010)

I would also like to join this challenge. I will dc for about 20 minutes weekly using Skala G3 Ceramides masque mixed with Matrix Biolage Cera-Repair (thanks T) and my heat cap.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2010)

Americka--I added you to the list.


----------



## tressajalen (Jan 1, 2010)

I started the year off right! I used henna for the first time last night. The I applied AOWC and went to bed (because I was too tired to do anything else). I can't wait to see/feel the results.


----------



## sunbubbles (Jan 1, 2010)

Count me in pretty please!


----------



## sky035 (Jan 1, 2010)

DCed yesterday with electric bonnet steamer (soft). Washed with Roux Perosity Control shampoo. Applied Soft Sheen Carson Reconstructor for 5 mins with shower cap. Followed with Regis Salon Olive Oil Hair Mask for 30 mins. I applied a small amount of Pantene R & N after the treatment and detangled.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2010)

sunbubbles said:


> Count me in pretty please!


 
I added you.

I will be steaming with Yes to Carrots Mud Mask today.  It was a staple but I want to get more for my money so now I am on a use up campaign with it.  8 oz dc's are really not worth my money so I prefer vendors that sell at least 16 oz, liters, gallons, etc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2010)

Well....Even though I DC Weekly, _I started 'this Challenge' Officially Yesterday._

I DC'd for about an hour and a half under My Heat Cap with the Remainder of my Alter Ego Garlic Hot Oil Treatment.

I have too many DC'ers Currently Open and too Many others to even List (Shay is very aware of this).

So, I will be starting with the Ones that are Open Using them up Weekly and Working My Challenge that way.

Next to Go Down will either be Keratase Oleo Relax or L'anza Kukui Nut DC, or Joico Moisture Treatment Recovery Balm.  Whichever; I will solely stick to one DC until Completely Used Up before moving on to the next.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 1, 2010)

Did a protein teatment today and DCed with Queen Helene Cholesterol with a plastic cap for 30 minutes.  I've got myself on a set washing schedule (every Tuesday and Friday) so I'll be DCing twice a week for the duration of this challenge.


----------



## 3akay3 (Jan 1, 2010)

I dc'ed yesterday with ORS replenishing conditioner and added coconut oil for the first time.  I used the samanthajones steam treatment and my hooded dryer.  I've been dc'ing every wash since September and never has my hair come out so soft and moisturized as it did when I added the coconut oil.  AMAZING!!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jan 1, 2010)

I've been DC'ing 3xs a week since November.  I use AO HSR mix with rice bran oil or Panteen Natural and Relaxed Deep Conditioning Mask.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 1, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Thinking about my DC for tomorrow, heading towards protein.


 
I did a cowash with HEHH instead, will see you ladies Tuesday then with a DC.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 1, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> Did a protein teatment today and DCed with Queen Helene Cholesterol with a plastic cap for 30 minutes. I've got myself on a set washing schedule *(every Tuesday and Friday)* so I'll be DCing twice a week for the duration of this challenge.


 
Thats my schedule too.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 1, 2010)

Checking in, I DCed today with Nexxus Humectress and Vatika Oil. I didn't use any real heat because I have no heat source right now, but I left the conditioner on for about three hours and I used a warm towel.


----------



## cherepikr (Jan 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well....Even though I DC Weekly, _I started 'this Challenge' Officially Yesterday._
> 
> I DC'd for about an hour and a half under My Heat Cap with the Remainder of my Alter Ego Garlic Hot Oil Treatment.
> 
> ...



I would like to join and I love T's idea.

I currently have Shescentit's Fortifying DC on under a cap, and I'll follow it up with Shescenitit Avocado.


----------



## Demi27 (Jan 1, 2010)

Checking in, but I haven't DC'd yet. I'm just trying to start off the year right by holding myself accountable.
I am still vacationing in Va Beach. When I get back home on Monday I will start. 

I have washed and conditioned while here and I make sure to leave the condish on for a while (longer than directed) before I rinse out.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 1, 2010)

I do DC weekly but I've been lazy about it.  I mostly just slap it on for a few minutes in the shower.  

Plus I'm looking into this list of DCs that I can't wait to try.


----------



## MissNina (Jan 1, 2010)

Is it too late to join this? I fell off on DCing last yr and need to step it up.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2010)

cherepikr said:


> I would like to join and I love T's idea.
> 
> I currently have Shescentit's Fortifying DC on under a cap, and I'll follow it up with Shescenitit Avocado.


 
I added you.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 1, 2010)

Tonight, doing an overnight DC with WEN Tea Tree and sealing with Hairveda Cocasta Oil.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 1, 2010)

Followed up protein treatment by DCing with Queen Helene for 30 minutes with a shower cap.  I'm leaving tomorrow for temporary duty in Florida for a month and my only concern is what products to bring lol.  I'm seriously considering bringing my soft bonnet blowdryer attachment so I can do my ghetto steam treatments still lol.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 2, 2010)

Going out of town for a business trip Monday.  I have to catch a flight and there's no way I can take my stand up hair dryer w/ me.  I don't even own a blowdryer/flat iron so even that's out. Lawd.  I won't be able to do my hair for 2 weeks.  I'm going to go through withdrawal.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 2, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Going out of town for a business trip Monday. I have to catch a flight and there's no way I can take my stand up hair dryer w/ me. I don't even own a blowdryer/flat iron so even that's out. Lawd. I won't be able to do my hair for 2 weeks. I'm going to go through withdrawal.


 

Maybe you can wear buns, or a french twist if you don't like buns....orrrrrr you could do an out style and pin it up into an updo.


----------



## lovelynights (Jan 2, 2010)

Did a DC with silicon mix and 10 in 1 with some honey and evoo added. Washed it out with Aussie moist shampoo(which I am starting to love) and followed it up with giovanni sas with some vaseline and coconut oil on my ends. I wanna do another dc before the weekend is over but we shall see depends on what on sale this weekend when i go by the beauty supply.


----------



## glamchick84 (Jan 2, 2010)

yay, i DC 3x this week!!! i wanna keep this up...but i know it will be hard!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 2, 2010)

i deep conditioned today on dry hair with afroveda ashlii amala.


----------



## DaRKNLuVLy (Jan 2, 2010)

I deep conditioned with CD Black Hair Smoothie for the first time today. It was ok i guess....nothing special IMO. Thursday I DC'ed with AO HSR with a little EVOO and it left my hair really soft. That one's a keeper....


----------



## winona (Jan 2, 2010)

I prepooed with Olive Butter
Wash with diluted Elucence Shampoo
DC with Vatika Frosting and AOHSR overnight


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 2, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I will be steaming with Yes to Carrots Mud Mask today. It was a staple but I want to get more for my money so now I am on a use up campaign with it. 8 oz dc's are really not worth my money so I prefer vendors that sell at least 16 oz, liters, gallons, etc.


 
Yes, I'm quoting myself. I decided to leave my cassia gloss in overnight so I will be dcing with YTC today.


----------



## Poranges (Jan 2, 2010)

I've changed my DC's, for the final time now because I truly am in love.

Jasmine's Bath & Beauty:
-Avocado & Silk DC
-Ultra Nourishing DC


----------



## maxineshaw (Jan 2, 2010)

I dc'd on the 31st with AOHR, but I'm not sure if I like the way my hair felt.  I think my hair prefers dc'ers with cones in them, like the Pantene Relaxed and Natural conditioner that comes in a jar (which I haven't used in 2 years...sleeping on that one).  Sure, I can detangle well enough with the AOHR, but it just isn't doing it for me right now. I didn't use heat, so the next time I will.  If there's no change then I might just switch conditioners.  

I've also decided that I will be doing cassia treatments either once a month or once every three weeks.  But, I won't be doing that until probably the end of February/beginning of March.  That's when I can actually afford to buy more, LOL.


----------



## Americka (Jan 2, 2010)

I dc'd this morning with Skala G3 Ceramides masque mixed with Matrix Biolage Cera-Repair. I used the heat cap for 30 minutes.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 2, 2010)

So I got all my products together that I'm taking to Florida:

NTM Cream Lather Shampoo
full bottle of ORS Mayo and ORS Replenishing that i mixed together
Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Restructurizer
Aussie Hair Insurance
Hot Six Oil
Motions Shine Enhancing Pomade
BB Mayonnaise and Honey

I'm only gonna be gone a month but I wanna be prepared in case I do a protective/low manipulation style other than a twist/braidout lol


----------



## ladybuddafly (Jan 2, 2010)

I DC'ed on the 31st with AOWC mixed with Avalon Organics Lavendar Con w/ Babassau oil, baggied and placed a hot towel on my head for about an hour.  I loved the results. It's braided now, but looking forward to DC'ing next Friday.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 2, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> So I got all my products together that I'm taking to Florida:
> 
> NTM Cream Lather Shampoo
> full bottle of ORS Mayo and ORS Replenishing that i mixed together
> ...


 
Sounds like you have a plan which is great.  99.9% of my products I purchase online. I've decided when traveling longer than a long weekend I will go shopping once I reach my destination for store products that I do like.   This would include Patene Relaxed & Natural, Aussie Moist, Herbal Essence, Taliah Wajiid, and if desparate V05.  This way I don't have to go to a Trader Joe's or Whole Foods.  I could go to the grocery store, CVS, Walmart, Kmart, Rite Aid, Walgreens or Target for what I need.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey DDDC Divas!  I DC'd on the 31st (close enough to the New Year, right) under steam with a combination of:  Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery, Avocado Oil (one of my hair's fave oils) and Jamacian Castor Oil (still tryna figure out how to use this product).  Anyhoo, the combo was thick (thanks to the Rapid Recovery) not great smelling but not stanky either.  I didn't notice anything spectacular about my hair after immediately applying the product and after sitting under my streamer for an hour my hair was soft, defined and easy to detangle, but that's after any DC I've used with steam.  All in all I give this combo a 6/10:  a little better than average since #1 it's very thick (alil goes a long way), #2 because it was a BOGO items and #3 because I'm using up my stash (YES!!).  I won't be repurchasing this Miss Jessie's product and if I can't figure out how my hair likes the Jamacian castor oil I may not be repurchasing this either.  Happy Growing, see y'all next week...


----------



## cch24 (Jan 2, 2010)

i'm going to do my standard routine today: prepoo with mane n tail and coconut oil with heat for 20 minutes. cool for 10. wash with hair one. apply pantene time renewal deep conditioner with castor oil. deep condition with heat for 50 minutes. cool for 10.


----------



## miss_cheveious (Jan 2, 2010)

Tonight I'm going to wash, then DC with my Nexxus Phytoorganics ENPHUSE followed by Keracare creme conditioner. Love the way my hair feels afterwards


----------



## bimtheduck (Jan 2, 2010)

Is it too late to join?

The DCs that I use are Joico kpak reconstructor, ORS replenishing pak, Aussie moist 3 min miracle, and Biolage ultra hydrating conditioning balm.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 2, 2010)

^^I've added you.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm in.  I deep conditioned with Aubrey Organics White Chamelia.  I'll also be using Keracare Humecto and CB Smoothe Triple Silk.  I hope to DC one to two times a week; I really need this challenge.


----------



## varaneka (Jan 2, 2010)

12/30/09 starting photos






the first DC conditioner I'll use will be Brendita's Body Works Phat Head High on Coconut Deep Conditioner


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 2, 2010)

I cowahed with HE None of Your Frizziness and I'm deep conditioning with LeKair Cholesterol Plus under the heating cap.


----------



## Jhuidah (Jan 3, 2010)

I just did my first DC of the new year. I mixed Bioinfusion Olive Oil Deep Conditioner with Ion Moisturizing Treatment; I DC'd on dry hair under my soft bonnet dryer for 30 minutes.

I have to say that neither DC does a whole lot on its own, but mixed together they are fantastic. So much slip and moisture! I also did an ACV/EO rinse for my final rinse.

I hennaed a few days ago, so I'm going to use moisture DCs for the next several washes.


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 3, 2010)

I would like to join. My starting pic is my avatar. I have just a lil bit of hair b/c I did the bc today.

Not sure what product I will be using yet.


----------



## Truth (Jan 3, 2010)

I'M OUTTAH MY BANANA BRULEE  ...oh wait.. I got one more day till I can order somemore..but still..


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 3, 2010)

SailorWifey said:


> I would like to join. My starting pic is my avatar. I have just a lil bit of hair b/c I did the bc today.
> 
> Not sure what product I will be using yet.


 
I added you.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 3, 2010)

deep conditioned/pre-pooed without heat for 2 hrs. while cleaning and cooking breakfast this morning.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 3, 2010)

Since I DC'ed on Tuesday, I co-washed last night with GVP Conditioning Balm.  The attached pic is of my raggedy air-dried bun that I took loose for the purposes of having a "before" picture for the challenge.  Below is a list of the products I plan on using:

*Conditioners*
ApHogee Keratin 2-Minute Reconstructor
Avanti Silicon Mix
Elasta QP DPR 
Kenra Intensive Emollient Treatment
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner
LeKair Cholesterol Cream, Shea Butter
Mendex Hair Repair Treatment 
ORS Hair Mayonnaise
ORS Replenishing Pak 
Pantene R&N Breakage Defense Deep Conditioning Mask
Roux Porosity Control Corrector and Conditioner
Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol Conditioning Treatment
Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment 

*Co-Washing Conditioners*
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose 
Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing Conditioner
GVP Conditioning Balm
Herbal Essences LTR 
John Frieda Brilliant Brunette Liquid Shine  
Suave Naturals Tropical Coconut 
VO5 Tea Therapy Chamomile Tea 

*Oils*
Aloe Vera
Amla (infused)
Argan Oil 
Avocado 
Castor 
Grape Seed
Jojoba
Neem (infused)
Coconut Oil 
Oat Straw (infused)
Stinging Nettles (infused)

*Additives*
dl-Panthenol
Honeyquat
Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein
Silk Amino Acids
Vegetable Glycerin


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 3, 2010)

DC'd with protein, followed by a moisturising conditioner.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 3, 2010)

I wanna join!
Regimen: still a work in progress, but as of this year it will be  KeraCare shampoo and dc (protein: ORS; moisture: KeraCare Humecto/Nexxus Humectant) 1x week, cowash 2x week if need be, moisturize ends daily with roots of nature shea butter and green tea moisturizer and olive oil, prepoo with olive oil and coconut oil.  Hot oil treatment when needed.
Protective/low maintenance styles: rollersets, flexirod sets, braidouts, twistouts, buns....NO DIRECT HEAT!


----------



## varaneka (Jan 3, 2010)

okay so I'm going to use my cordless heat wrap and DC right now for 30 minutes. since it's so cold, I might alternate with my hard bonnet dryer more often


----------



## Ltown (Jan 3, 2010)

I oiled hair with hairveda vatika oil last night, protein treatment, ayurveda tea rinse, and DC with NTM for a couple hours.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jan 3, 2010)

Deep conditioning tonight with Alagio and coconut oil for 45 min w/ heat!


----------



## Mari J (Jan 3, 2010)

I would love to join!! I just used the Joico K Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor for the first time today so I will keep everyone updated on the progress. I am looking forward to this challenge!!


----------



## alshepp635 (Jan 3, 2010)

I deep condtioned today with Aussie moist, ION reconstructor, EVOO, and HE hello hydration for 3 hours with a conditioning cap.


----------



## mzbrown (Jan 3, 2010)

I dc'd today using CON nourishing conditioner for about 4 hours without heat. Hair is airdrying now. This is my second dc for this week and my hair is thanking me.


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Jan 3, 2010)

I dc'd today with Silk Elements Mega Moisture mixed with some EVOO.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 3, 2010)

Did I officially join this challenge?  If not, I would like to.

I DC'd today with NTM Mask.  It's okay.  I don't know if I will be repurchasing.  I'd like to try some new things on the list


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 3, 2010)

I shampooed with Aphogee damage hair, condition with giovanni tea tree treatment, aphogee 2 min reconstructior, and dc with se megasilk olive oil 15 min.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 3, 2010)

i have kbb ll hair mask on my hair now. it was applied on dry hair and i will rinse it out in an hour. i do not plan to shampoo.


----------



## tri3nity (Jan 3, 2010)

Is it too late to join this challenge? I"m addicted to deep conditioning! 
I deep condition midweek on tuesdays for about 15 minutes and on Saturdays for an hour or so. 

I use elasta fortifying conditioner mixed with rosemary, lavendar & clary sage essential oils, evoo & jojoba oil midweek and lekair on saturdays.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 3, 2010)

I DC'd yesterday with SitriNillah without heat for 3 hours.


----------



## varaneka (Jan 3, 2010)

as per Brendita's directions, I let my hair cool down before rinsing

my hair feels smoother to the touch and moisturized but not greasy


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 3, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Going out of town for a business trip Monday. I have to catch a flight and there's no way I can take my stand up hair dryer w/ me. I don't even own a blowdryer/flat iron so even that's out. Lawd. I won't be able to do my hair for 2 weeks. I'm going to go through withdrawal.


 
You need a heating cap for times like this.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 3, 2010)

DC'd with Elasta QP DPR-11 today. My hair was super slippery and easy to detangle.


----------



## blacksapphire (Jan 3, 2010)

jayjaycurlz said:


> DC'd with Elasta QP DPR-11 today. My hair was super slippery and easy to detangle.


  I've searched hi and low for this product and can't find it in any BSS, I don't want to order on line though


I plan on DCing 2wice a week one protien and moisture (ORS replenishing pak) and moisture (silicon mix). I want to try the silk elements mega silk to haven't found time to take a trip to sally's erplexed


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 3, 2010)

I DC'd Thursday with Nexxus Humectress, mixed with Nexxus Keraphix (old formula), 1 cap of sweet almond, a few drops of papaya, jojoba and aloe vera oil.  Lets just say my hair gave me a hi five.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 3, 2010)

ladysaraii said:


> Did I officially join this challenge? If not, I would like to.
> 
> I DC'd today with NTM Mask. It's okay. I don't know if I will be repurchasing. I'd like to try some new things on the list


 



tri3nity said:


> Is it too late to join this challenge? I"m addicted to deep conditioning!
> I deep condition midweek on tuesdays for about 15 minutes and on Saturdays for an hour or so.
> 
> I use elasta fortifying conditioner mixed with rosemary, lavendar & clary sage essential oils, evoo & jojoba oil midweek and lekair on saturdays.


 
I added you both to the challenger list.


----------



## Tafa01 (Jan 3, 2010)

I dc'd yesterday with heat, with Rusk wellness bedew. It was my first time using it and I am in love.


----------



## GodsGrace (Jan 4, 2010)

Deep conditioned with Sebastien's 2+1 Conditioner on Saturday. It's supposed to be 2 parts moisture, 1 part protein. It was really good, but I feel I may have to add more moisture as lately my hair feels great when wet, but way too dry and crispy when dried fully. Plan to condition wash tomorrow.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 4, 2010)

DC'ed with Sitrinillah yesterday. I used this steam cap thing that my grandmother has, I remember using that thing when I was a little girl for hot oil treatments  It still worked really well! So until it warms up and I can use my hooded dryer in the sun room I will just be using this to dc.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jan 4, 2010)

DC lastnite with hairveda strillna (sp)


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 4, 2010)

Is it too late to join this challenge? I am currently on the 'Use your Stash up in 2010' and will be purchasing a table-top steamer before the end of the week.

I DC'd with Silicon Mix last night for 45mins under a dryer.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 4, 2010)

^^It's not too late. I added you.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 4, 2010)

I have been DC'ing 2x a week, and cowashing about 3-4x a week and my hair feels GREAT!!!  We're having an especially harsh Nebraska winter, and my skin is going through it, but my hair is good to go! Plus, I've been drinking more water!


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Jan 4, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge as well  Ill be DCing with Mane N Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner tonight


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 4, 2010)

^^I will add you.


----------



## PocketVenus (Jan 4, 2010)

I am currently pre-pooing (I guess) with Nutrine Garlic conditioner. I will co-wash with Organix Shea Butter Conditioner and DC'ing overnight with Mega-Tek - only on my scalp and Joico Moisturizing Hair Lotion throughout the rest of my hair. Both came in the mail today 
I'm in braided extensions, btw.


----------



## quasimodi (Jan 4, 2010)

Checking in.

I'm steaming on dry hair w/ a mixture of AOHSR, aloe vera juice, raw honey, and jojoba oil.  I'll probably steam for an hour.  Then I'll cowash w/ Jasmine's Conditioning Rinse, use a little Kinky Curly Knot Today as a leave-in, and then twist with a mixture of afroveda cocolatte moisture mask and olive & honey hydrating balm.  This should smack the moisture back into my hair.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jan 4, 2010)

i'm DCing as i type under a plastic cap, no heat. i'll leave this in for about an hour and then rinse out, twist my hair and go to bed. was going to roller set but i've been feeling a bit lazy so an air dried bun it is.


----------



## ellcee34 (Jan 4, 2010)

DC'd yesterday with CON moisture extreme, Cholesterol, and EVOO. Still going strong with twice per week!! And, I just ordered a heating cap so I'm excited to see if the extra heat makes for even MORE moisture. HHG!


----------



## Salsarisma (Jan 4, 2010)

First DC of the year. Used UBH deep conditioner. I sat under the dryer with a plastic cap on for 30 minutes. Followed up with Tresseme moisturizing condish for slip and softness!


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 4, 2010)

Just finished my 1st DC of the new year under the dryer with hot towels using the last of my Moroccan Oil Mask.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 5, 2010)

My head is itching bad, I cant want until wash day tomorrow.


----------



## andromeda (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm in!

I've been deep conditioning with heat (Gold'n'hot Conditioning Heat Cap) 1x/week since beginning my transition in April and will continue to do so in 2010.  

Deep Conditioners
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose/ Aubrey Organics White Camelia-usually mixed with castor oil, coconut oil, honey (summer) and/or Trader Joes Nourish Spa Conditioner
Hairveda Strinillah Deep Conditioning Mask

I also henna 1x/month with Karishma.  I've postponed my first henna of the new year to this weekend and will take starting pics at that time.

ETA: 





andromeda said:


> starting natural shots
> View attachment 54794
> View attachment 54792
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss OhLaLa (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi,

Right now I am sitting with Deva Curl's Heaven in Hair and a little bit of olive oil in damp hair with a plastic cap. I will keep this on for 1/2 an hour. I plan on taking advantage of this zero humidity and flat ironing this fro today. This is DC #1 of the new year. 

So happy I joined this challenge!

And in just in case anyone is interested, the DC's Heaven in Hair is really nice. I'm starting to think its worth the money. It comes in a jar and its the texture of a thick conditioner but its does not feel even in the hand, if that makes any sense. It spreads evening and a little can go a long way. It is a light green color... , and the only thing that bothers me about it is it smells a bit like floor cleaner. Like those ones that are made by Hispanic companies. Yeah. But other than that, the slip is amazing ones it makes contact with water! Is it moisturizing? I would say yes. I'm still kind of new to my hair in this state (Its been 7-8 months since I have been completely natural), and i'm still trying to figure out what does what for my hair. Based on right after I wash it out I would have to say yes. After I add leave ins and style my hair, usually in a damp fro, yes. Once it has been dry a few hours? days? I'm not too sure. HTH


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 5, 2010)

Just checking in:  I did a protein and moisture dc on Saturday with ORS hair mayo and ORS replenshing+olive oil and Keracare humecto.  I then did a flexirod set all over my head.  I don't really like the way the may and replenshing PAC makes my hair feel.  I used to like the one in the packets but the bottle formula must be a bit different.  Or maybe the mayo has too much protein, i 
dunno.  Anyways tho, I used nexxus humecto to give my hair more slick 
afterward.  
Today I tried Giovanni smooth as silk deeper moisture shampoo and conditioner and it was AMAZING!  My hair actually felt like silk!  This is my first time using this brand or any other organic brand.  It's definately gonna become my staple if the results continue.  I am half airdrying half bonnet drying my hair in 4 flexible rods so I can bun tomorrow.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 5, 2010)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Just checking in: I did a protein and moisture dc on Saturday with ORS hair mayo and ORS replenshing+olive oil and Keracare humecto. I then did a flexirod set all over my head. *I don't really like the way the may and replenshing PAC makes my hair feel. I used to like the one in the packets but the bottle formula must be a bit different. *Or maybe the mayo has too much protein, i
> dunno. Anyways tho, I used nexxus humecto to give my hair more slick
> afterward.
> Today I tried Giovanni smooth as silk deeper moisture shampoo and conditioner and it was AMAZING! My hair actually felt like silk! This is my first time using this brand or any other organic brand. It's definately gonna become my staple if the results continue. I am half airdrying half bonnet drying my hair in 4 flexible rods so I can bun tomorrow.


 
There is a newer bottle out, it has a colored front I believe. The older one has just green lettering on the front (the professional bottle anyways).


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 5, 2010)

I will be doing a dry DC today using Nexxus Humectress (its only a small amount left), CON purple, squirt of ApHogee 2 min, and coconut oil.

Then I will wash with Aphogee Damage Poo and then do a cowash with Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner to soften my hair up a little.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 5, 2010)

I ran to Sally's at lunch and got some CON nourishing condish, Lustrasilk Shea + Mango, and Silk Elements Megasilk (they had a packet so i didnt have to get the whole jar)

Still considering Shescentit, but this will helpe for now.

Now I guess I really need to get a steamer to make it all worth it huh?


----------



## Mzz Mac (Jan 5, 2010)

Last night - Deep Conditioned w/ Sitrinillah DC mixed with Banana Brulee after doing a methi sativa step 1. 
I am 15 weeks post and it was rough! I should have used my steamer with it!


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok so I am like 14 weeks post (I think, I'm too lazy to get out my calendar)
 but I wanted  to do protein so I put some aphogee 2min and nexxus humectress on dry hair with a bit of coconut oil for my newgrowth; I used heat for like 15 minutes, I showered, chelated with ORS aloe and I did a deep moisturizing conditioner w/ yes to carrots mud mask. I left that on overnight, I rinsed, detangled with aussie moist, rollerset and now I am drying it. Things are rough right now, I'm underprocessed on my right side and that's where the breakage is, I think at my line of demaracationI just realized it this morning in the shower.  I need to start using aphogee 2 minute on my demarcation line. But I need to get my hair relaxed before it breaks more. Things are rough right now.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Jan 5, 2010)

I am feeling ya!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 5, 2010)

You ladies and these useful challenged.  I'm in.  I need to step up my DC game.  I never do it, except immediately after relaxing.  Would you recomment alternating DC between protein and moisture from week to week  or can I kill two birds with one stone and combine a moisture DC with a protein DC once a week?


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 5, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> You ladies and these useful challenged.  I'm in.  I need to step up my DC game.  I never do it, except immediately after relaxing.  Would you recomment alternating DC between protein and moisture from week to week  or can I kill two birds with one stone and combine a moisture DC with a protein DC once a week?



Trial and error really, how does your hair respond to protein? what dcs will you be using?
I do know ladies that do both of the things you mentioned.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 5, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> Trial and error really, how does your hair respond to protein? what dcs will you be using?
> I do know ladies that do both of the things you mentioned.


 
I don't know yet.  I am familiar with the ORS replenishing pak.  That is moisture and protein isn't it?(all these years on the hair board and I still can't identify moisture products from protein ones, unless the package specifically states it)

I've also used Dr. Miracles condish and it was loverly.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 5, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> You ladies and these useful challenged. I'm in. I need to step up my DC game. I never do it, except immediately after relaxing. Would you recomment alternating DC between protein and moisture from week to week or can I kill two birds with one stone and combine a moisture DC with a protein DC once a week?


 
I alternate but thinking of combining every now and then just for something different. I added you to the challenge.


----------



## blacksapphire (Jan 5, 2010)

I deep conditioned today with ORS replenishing pak, I was hunting for this stuff all the BSS around my area was sold out...all the had was the bottle formula  after taking a trip to rite aid I finally found it

I did the trubo steam method and it was magnificent my hair was so soft after it was air dried

.....can you say heaven....


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 5, 2010)

I washed and DCed Sunday. I used Aveeda DR.


----------



## Miss OhLaLa (Jan 5, 2010)

blacksapphire said:


> I deep conditioned today with ORS replenishing pak, I was hunting for this stuff all the BSS around my area was sold out...all the had was the bottle formula  after taking a trip to rite aid I finally found it
> 
> I did the trubo steam method and it was magnificent my hair was so soft after it was air dried
> 
> .....can you say heaven....



Whats the turbo steam method???


----------



## PJaye (Jan 5, 2010)

Just checking in.

I DC'ed overnight (and most of the day today) on dry hair under a cap with my doctored LeKair Cholesterol.  Then, used an ORS pak under a cap with no heat during the shampooing process for about three hours.


----------



## DaRKNLuVLy (Jan 5, 2010)

I DC'ed with Silicon Mix with EVOO and honey. I loved it! My hair was shiny and easy to detangle. It smells like lotion though....


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm in. I've been lazy and only DCing every other week (hey, I'm pregnant and tired, gimme a break! ), but I'll try to step back up to once per week at least until the baby is here.
I'll update my products later.


----------



## andrea (Jan 5, 2010)

I would like to join if possible.. I have really been neglecting my hair and since I have color.. It's dry to me..I get compliments on my hair all the time.. In my mind I think if you only knew how good it could be.. Obviously you are not Nikos Cousin.. 

So, I will come back with pictures and the product I am going to use.. I would actually like to learn how to rollerset my hair.. Maybe the rubber band method.. 

I think I am going to get my hair this week.. So, I will have progress pictures after that part is done..


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 5, 2010)

Gosh this thread has gotten long and I almost backed out. I have not been DC as I am supposed to. I am still in my yarn braids. I will be cleansing my scalp tomorrow so I will squeeze a DC in then and report back.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 5, 2010)

Deep conditioned yesterday with half and half of Mizani Fulfyl condish and ORS Replinishing pak for one hour without heat. Hair was soo soft afterwards.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 5, 2010)

Going to dc tommorrow with elucence mbc+ avocado butter+jbco.


----------



## Mari J (Jan 5, 2010)

Waiting on my newly purchased DC and hair steamer to arrive in the mail. I am so excited about this challenge!!


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 6, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> I don't know yet.  I am familiar with the ORS replenishing pak.  That is moisture and protein isn't it?(all these years on the hair board and I still can't identify moisture products from protein ones, unless the package specifically states it)
> 
> I've also used Dr. Miracles condish and it was loverly.




Yes it's both, people say it has a small amount of protein.
That seems like a good one to start with
people love that condish, it didn't work for me though


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 6, 2010)

spacetygrss said:


> I'm in. I've been lazy and only DCing every other week (hey, I'm pregnant and tired, gimme a break! ), but I'll try to step back up to once per week at least until the baby is here.
> I'll update my products later.


 


andrea said:


> I would like to join if possible.. I have really been neglecting my hair and since I have color.. It's dry to me..I get compliments on my hair all the time.. In my mind I think if you only knew how good it could be.. Obviously you are not Nikos Cousin..
> 
> So, I will come back with pictures and the product I am going to use.. I would actually like to learn how to rollerset my hair.. Maybe the rubber band method..
> 
> I think I am going to get my hair this week.. So, I will have progress pictures after that part is done..


 
You ladies have been added.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 6, 2010)

I did a 45 minute protein treatment with Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor, and am currently DCing with Nexxus Humectress and Vatika Oil.
I don't have a hood dryer or heating cap, so I have some wool scarves wrapped around my head and a towel on top of that.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 6, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm doing a dry DC with the Motions CPR (it has mineral oil in it but I'm going to give it the benefit of the doubt). Afterwards I'm going to wash condition and use lutrasilk DC on wet hair. I've been dcing once a week so I've been good in that aspect.


----------



## panamoni (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey everybody!! Yesterday, I did the Aphogee 2 Step Treatment, and followed up with Joico Intense Hydration. Hair feels strong and moist.  Getting my relaxer this weekend, so that will probably be my last DC for a while (IDK, maybe two weeks or so...).


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 6, 2010)

*Joining... I'm doing a dry DC right now with Aussie Moist Deeeep mixed with Goldwell Kerasilk Treatment for Dry Hair and organic coconut oil. I'm letting it sit in a plastic cap for about an hour, no heat.*


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 6, 2010)

After work, I am going to race home to DC with ORS Replenishing Conditioner mixed with a little bit of warmed JBCO. Will DC on dry hair for an hour or two. I am really trying to DC twice a week in 2010. Ok, so now I am down one week, 51 one more to go. Almost there!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 6, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I did a 45 minute protein treatment with *Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor*, and am currently DCing with *Nexxus Humectress* and Vatika Oil.
> I don't have a hood dryer or heating cap, so I have some wool scarves wrapped around my head and a towel on top of that.


 I just used these but mixed them together and it was nice. I hit 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## Twix (Jan 6, 2010)

Deep conditioned all day yesterday under my wig with LeKair Cholesterol.


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 6, 2010)

Currently D'cing with Silicon Mix. Am bidding on a table top hair steamer on ebay, but I can't bear it if I lose it, anyways I'm detremined to get one before the week is out!!!


----------



## Momesque (Jan 6, 2010)

Count me in!  This past Saturday, I DC'd with DooGro Mega Thick Intense Repair Treatment (mixed with a little coconut oil).  I plan to DC again this weekend with Kerastase Masquintense for Dry/Thick Hair.  Will check in then...


----------



## Tafa01 (Jan 6, 2010)

I washed and Dc'ed 30mn with heat this morning with Rusk Wellness bedew. Its air drying under a wig right now.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 6, 2010)

i cant wait until my next deep conditioning session which wont be until the weekend. i plan on making amix for my pre poo/deep condition on dry hair. that mix will be curl junkie rehab, kbb ll hair mask, jbco and honey. im making this mix because that'll be the last of my curl junkie and kbb mask(well i have one more kbb mask but this jar will be gone).


----------



## Ltown (Jan 6, 2010)

DC with Elasta DPR and Jason biotin/peppermint.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 6, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> Count me in


 


Jade Feria said:


> *Joining... I'm doing a dry DC right now with Aussie Moist Deeeep mixed with Goldwell Kerasilk Treatment for Dry Hair and organic coconut oil. I'm letting it sit in a plastic cap for about an hour, no heat.*


 


Momesque said:


> Count me in! This past Saturday, I DC'd with DooGro Mega Thick Intense Repair Treatment (mixed with a little coconut oil). I plan to DC again this weekend with Kerastase Masquintense for Dry/Thick Hair. Will check in then...


 
Ladies I will add you.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jan 6, 2010)

DC'd last night with AOHSR and steam.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 6, 2010)

I am DCing right now with Smooth and Shine 60 second Reconstructor







I know it's only intended for 60 seconds, but the ingredient list made me choose it as a DC today.  
_Aqua (Water), Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, Polyquaternium-32, Paraffinum Liquidum (Mineral Oil), Glycerin, Pearl Powder, Silk Amino Acids, Panthenol, Biotin, PPG-1 Trideceth-6, Polybutylene Terephthalate, Acrylates Copolymer, Ethylene/VA Copolymer, Maris Sal (Sea Salt), Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, Parfum (Fragrance), CI 15985 (Yellow 6)._

I know it contains mineral oil, but has soooooooo many other goodies,  SAA, Biotin, panthenol, yippee.  Can't wait to rinse.  Oh, and as a part of my DC, I oiled my scalp with sweet almond oil.  I saw on someone's youtube that when DCing, you should oil your scalp.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jan 6, 2010)

DC'ing tonight on dry hair with mixture of Aphogee 2-minute and Redken Smooth Down.  Will poo with Hair One, apply Nourish Spa condish while showering, , detangle, rinse and apply Porosity Control for about a min.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 6, 2010)

Under the steamer with amla treatment.  I used amla, coconut oil, coconut milk, and honey. I will follow with a moisturizing cowash. Here is a link to the benefits of amla:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=9563900&postcount=3

Also it supposedly assists with bringing out your texture.  Some mix henna with amla since henna may loosen the curl pattern for some.   I'm texlaxed and 6 months post transitioning to natural so I like the tightening of my curl pattern.


----------



## back2relaxed (Jan 6, 2010)

Count me in as well.  I'm presently in a sew in weave for at least another 3-4 weeks.  Once I'm out I will be about 8 weeks post so I will be heavily 
DCing.   I am using Keracare Humecto as my primary DC once the weave is out.  I'll start the weekly updates when the weave comes out on Feb 4th.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I am in yarn braids, so I diluted some bentonite clay and got a toothbrush and applied to my scalp. I let that sit for about 30 minutes and then I  rinsed really good and washed with ORS Creamy aloe poo. I did this twice because my hair was funky and I can't stand that mess. I also washed the braids. Then I applied Elasta QP DPR-11 only on my roots and let this sit while I showered. I then rinsed really well. And towel dried and did my normal routine.

My hair was ok after the DC although I am sure I am not getting the full effect in braids. I know this DC worked great on my DS and DD hair so I look forward to using it again on all my hair.


----------



## missfreshlala (Jan 7, 2010)

count me in!!

i DC with nexxus hemectruss every week and when i need extra protein i DC with ORS hair mayonaise.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 7, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Under the steamer with amla treatment. I used amla, coconut oil, coconut milk, and honey. I will follow with a moisturizing cowash. Here is a link to the benefits of amla:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=9563900&postcount=3
> 
> Also it supposedly assists with bringing out your texture. Some mix henna with amla since henna may loosen the curl pattern for some. I'm texlaxed and 6 months post transitioning to natural so I like the tightening of my curl pattern.


I liked this. Easy to make. Spread easily.  I airdried in a bun but I won't take it down until tonight. I do know I think doing an amla tea rinse followed by a cowash brings out my curl pattern more.  I will alternate the treatments with the tea rinses every 2 weeks. Ultimately it's worth doing both on a consistent basis because of all the other benefits.



back2relaxed said:


> Count me in as well. I'm presently in a sew in weave for at least another 3-4 weeks. Once I'm out I will be about 8 weeks post so I will be heavily
> DCing. I am using Keracare Humecto as my primary DC once the weave is out. I'll start the weekly updates when the weave comes out on Feb 4th.


 


missfreshlala said:


> count me in!!
> 
> i DC with nexxus hemectruss every week and when i need extra protein i DC with ORS hair mayonaise.


 
You were added to the challenge.


----------



## prettyw/pink (Jan 7, 2010)

I went to sleep w/ my dc mix, which was made up of ORS Hair Mayo and other condishes and oil.


----------



## maxineshaw (Jan 7, 2010)

Right now I'm dc'ing with an old school conditioner: mayonnaise (hellman's real mayo-best foods to those of you on the west coast).  I put a little bit of EVOO and Black Earth African Healing Oyl.  I'm so used to putting this stuff on my hair that I think it's nasty when people eat it.  Then again, I don't eat mayonnaise at all.

I used to put an egg in it, but I always forgot to rinse in cold water...so...yeah.  So not doing that anymore.  It already has eggs in it anyway.  I also will be purchasing the newer variation of this mayonnaise.  It is made with EVOO in it, so I won't need to spike it.  I'm leaving it in for an hour.  That's just what I do when I don't use heat.

After that I'm going to shampoo out and do a regular deep conditioning under the hooded dryer for 30 minutes.  I'll be using AOHR conditioner.  

I was going to use the Hask and Placenta conditioner pack with Olive Oil (it has olive oil in it, not to spike it)...but....


Little product allergy story:  A few years ago I used Queen Helene Placenta hot oil treatment.  I remember feeling very dizy, like I was going to pass out.  Anyway, I thought I might be allergic to placenta.  I had used the other variations of their hot oil treatment with success and no reaction.

So, before I used the Hask conditioner, I put a small amount on my fingertips and forearm.  Nothing happened to my forearm, but my fingertips got really hot.  So, no placenta for me.  Guess I'll be experimenting with protein from the eggs in mayonnaise.


----------



## Swagger (Jan 7, 2010)

Count me in too

Starting tomorrow I will use Nexxus and/or ORS
I might change it if i see something different when i go shopping tomorrow


----------



## winona (Jan 7, 2010)

Finger detangle on dry hair Afro detangler
CoWash YTCucumbers
Steam 30min with DC Castor oil and AOHSR mix


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 7, 2010)

Barker said:


> Count me in too
> 
> Starting tomorrow I will use Nexxus and/or ORS
> I might change it if i see something different when i go shopping tomorrow


 
I added you.


----------



## quasimodi (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey, ladies! Just checking in.

Will henna tonight.  Rinse out w/ VO5.
Then DC for an hour w/ a mixture of Lustrasilk Shea, Aussie 3 Minute
Miracle, EVOO, raw honey, aloe vera juice, rosemary & tea tree oil.
Will follow up with a fenugreek, maka, & rosemary tea rinse.

Ahhhhhh.  I love henna days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2010)

Will Steam on Saturday with the Remainder of One of My bottles of AO GPB (that I transferred into a Jar for easy access).  I have another unopened Bottle Left.

Will work my way through various _open_ DC's during this Challenge as I am trying to use up quite a bit in my Stash.  Will also be rotating weekly between Heat Cap & Steamer.  (This week it's Steam)


----------



## cch24 (Jan 7, 2010)

just prepooed with mane n tail and coconut oil for 30 minutes with heat. will wash with hair one and deep condition for an hour with heat with pantene time renewal conditioner.


----------



## Mari J (Jan 7, 2010)

I co washed with V05 Moisture Milks and will sleep with my deep conditioner on. My DC is Amino Plus Protein Deep Conditioning Treatment by Hydratherma Naturals.


----------



## blacksapphire (Jan 8, 2010)

will be DCing with silicon mix today


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 8, 2010)

DC'ed today for 30 minutes with a mixture of Sitrinillah and Jessiecurl WDT. My hair is feeling so soft and moisturized.

I think I'm going to DC on Saturday and Sunday as well.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 8, 2010)

Checking in...

After using the ApHogee 2-Minute Reconstructor and Roux PC, I DC'ed for three hours (no heat) using Aubrey Organics HSR.


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 8, 2010)

I cowashed with HE LTR, then applied Aphogee 2 minute for 5 minutes and now I'm sitting under the heating cap for 1 hour with Lekair Cholesterol.


----------



## Mari J (Jan 8, 2010)

After sleeping in my Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein Deep conditioner overnight, I washed it out this morning then conditioned again with Carols Daughter Tui Hair Smoothie, rinsed, then used Hydratherma Naturals leave in protein conditioner and sealed it with Hyrdratherma growth oil. Just checkin in!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

Keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 8, 2010)

Going to do an overnight DC with my WEN Tea Tree.


----------



## varaneka (Jan 8, 2010)

I will DC every Sunday since that's when I did it last

I'll check in in a couple days

glad to see everyone keeping up with this vital step!


----------



## tri3nity (Jan 8, 2010)

I prepoo'd with low heat for an hour and a half tonight with he hello hydration, a tablespoon each of aloe juice, vatika oil, honey, molasses, evoo and 10 drops each rosemary, clove bud and lavendar eo 
shampooed with elasta qp creme conditioning shampoo and now have the fortifying conditioner with shea and cinnamon to give it a kick. will let sit for about 15 minutes.


----------



## mzbrown (Jan 8, 2010)

I am DCing right now for the 2nd time this week. Co-washed with CON, then DC'd with ORS replenshing pak, going to wash out now.


----------



## Momesque (Jan 8, 2010)

Checking in...sitting under the dryer now for 30 minutes with Hydratherma Naturals Moisture Boosting DC Treatment.


----------



## PocketVenus (Jan 9, 2010)

Checking in:

DC'd overnight (on dry hair) last night with MT on my scalp and a Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner/ Mane and Tail combination on my hair. Just co-washed with Organix Shea Butter Conditioner.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 9, 2010)

Ahh, today is my Aphogee 2-step day.  I swear I may be one of the few naturals that utterly LURVES this treatment!!  So I oiled with mustard oil last night (I swear this stuff smells like McDonald's hot mustard sauce--my poor SO ), and will wash with ORS Creamy Aloe today, then do the 2-step.  I will then mix up something heavy with oils and sit under my steamer for 30 minutes.  Ooh it's delovely !


----------



## PinkyD (Jan 9, 2010)

My hair is still straight form my length check press, so I don't want to wash my hair. Instead I am going to do an oil DC with heat. I will coat my strands with a thin layer of an absorbant oil mix (Coconut, Apricot Kernal, Almond), then I will wrap with saran and sit under heat. This should keep my hair straight, not oily (weird), and maintain moisture in the strands. What do you guys think?


----------



## halee_J (Jan 9, 2010)

I was bad this week. Did not have the energy, today is my only DC for the week. Was a bit heavy handed with my sealers which led to a ton of buildup on my scalp. And of course my scalp wasn't happy at all and I was shed alot while washing today. 

I hope I made up for it by giving myself a good massage while shampooing, doing a 20 min DC with Aphogee 2 min and then I'll follow up with ORS repleneshing.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Jan 9, 2010)

Check in:  I'm sitting under the steamer now with a concoction of Jessie Curls Too Shea, avocado oil and amla oil.  I'll check back next week, Happy Growing!


----------



## PinkyD (Jan 9, 2010)

Im sitting under my bonnet dryer now eating turkey chili, enjoying the oils DC. Will ETA with results


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 9, 2010)

I've been a little preoccupied since being here in Florida and I've been bad to my hair...I didn't wash/DC and retwist on my set day and I haven't been sleeping with my bonnet, but I DCed just now and twisted in 2 strands for my 3 day twist out and I'm goin back to washing and retwisting every 3 days.  having set days doesnt work for me cuz i'm no good at keeping dates.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 9, 2010)

I DC'd for 45 mins w/heat using Elasta QP DPR-11


----------



## LongCurlz (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm about to DC with my Honey, coconut oil, vatika oil, and  Trader Joe's Nourish spa mix
I will sit under my heat cap for about 30 minutes and 30 minutes without cap.


----------



## Jhuidah (Jan 9, 2010)

I deep conditioned earlier this week with I forget what  and am DC'ing again right now. 

Steps:
-I prepoo'd with red palm oil (I finally found it without salt added)
-Clarified with Elucence Volume Clarifying Shampoo
-With my hair in 4 sections, I applied a mixture of avocado oil, vegetable glycerin, Oyin's Honey Hemp conditioner and Redken's Smooth Down Butter Treat.

I'm about to get under my soft bonnet dryer for about 30 minutes, then rinse, apply a cheapie conditioner for detangling, then rinse again.

ETA: I don't usually prepoo, but I try to whenever I use shampoo. I think I shampoo probably every 4th wash.


----------



## phazero (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm in . I'm using giovanni's smooth as silk shampoo, smooth as silk conditioner, magnetic restruxturing (sic) conditioner, abba color protect and mega-tek rebuilder.  I rotate these so that my hair gets the benefits from each and so that the efficacy of each remains. The smooth as silk conditioner makes my hair feel like straw with all the protein so I avoid it except when I really need a good shot of protein. The Magnetic restructuring conditioner is great, makes my hair feel soft and defines the texture. It has a special element in it that's suppose to give your hair a positive charge or something, anyway one day I saw the bottle spark...kinda scary but the stuff works . Mega-Tex rebuilder is also awesome, it instantly makes my hair feel stronger with less breakage and defines the texture well. I mainly use this as my deep conditioner as well as the abba pure color protect. I co-wash nearly every day and deep condition every other day.


----------



## january noir (Jan 10, 2010)

phazero said:


> I'm in . I'm using giovanni's smooth as silk shampoo, smooth as silk conditioner, magnetic restruxturing (sic) conditioner, abba color protect and mega-tek rebuilder.  I rotate these so that my hair gets the benefits from each and so that the efficacy of each remains. The smooth as silk conditioner makes my hair feel like straw with all the protein so I avoid it except when I really need a good shot of protein. The Magnetic restructuring conditioner is great, makes my hair feel soft and defines the texture. It has a special element in it that's suppose to give your hair a positive charge or something, anyway one day I saw the bottle spark...kinda scary but the stuff works . Mega-Tex rebuilder is also awesome, it instantly makes my hair feel stronger with less breakage and defines the texture well. I mainly use this as my deep conditioner as well as the abba pure color protect. I co-wash nearly every day and deep condition every other day.



Congratulations on your first post and WELCOME to the party!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 10, 2010)

Dcing overnight with Oyin HH.


----------



## lovelynights (Jan 10, 2010)

Did an amla treatment and followed up with oil on my scalp and NTM mask w/Giovanni SAS and honey as my dc. Debating now to either sleep with it overnight or rinse out now. Proably rinse out in the morning seeing how I really dont feel like braiding it up tonight.


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 10, 2010)

Checking in:

Today was the only day i dc'ed b/c I'm still waiting on my elasta qp dpr-11 to arrive, but I went ahead and bought a packet of silk elements from Sally's today. I mixed it with my cayenne oil and but it on dry then saran wrapped my head, put a warm towel and a shower cap and left it on for about 3 hours while I did other things around the house. I rinsed with cold water and added shea butter and kemi oyl before putting my satin durag on.


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 10, 2010)

Just wanted to give an update that I dc with aphogee 2 min recon and aohsr for 1 hr and 30 min.


----------



## Joyful1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Tonight was my first DC of 2010! I prepoo'd overnight with a mixture of amla oil, castor oil, and MTG. Then I DC for 45 minutes with a mayonnaise mixture that I mixed a couple of weeks ago. It was in the 'fridge and I needed to get rid of it. Followed by 10 minutes with V05 Strawberries & Cream Moisture Milk. If I'm good, I'll twist my hair tonight.


----------



## missfreshlala (Jan 10, 2010)

my first update since ive been added too the challenge. i deep condition with nexxus hemectruss. it works so well with my hair. i sit under the dryer for 15 to 20 minutes followed by another hour without the dryer. risnse out then apply ors hair lotion b4 i roller set and im good for 3 days or so. i mite start deep conditioning more often but i only do it once a week and co wash every 3 to 4 days.


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 10, 2010)

Checking in .... Dc'd with Elvive Replenishing Conditioner and Avocado oil yesterday without heat. Wrapped head and put a plastic cap for at least 6 hours then RPC for final rinse, hair had slip and felt divine. My steamer is coming on Monday, I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 10, 2010)

Checking in, yesterday I did a 45 minute protein treatment with Motions CPR and then DCed for a few hours with Nexxus Humectress. 
I finally stopped seeing breakage at my nape, so now I can dial back my weekly protein to about 15-20 minutes, as opposed to 30-45.


----------



## alshepp635 (Jan 10, 2010)

Checking in for the week....I am doing a deep condition with a mixture of Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor, Aussie 3 minute miracle, EVOO, and HE dangerously straight for 30 minutes under my hooded dryer with my conditioing cap on.


----------



## january noir (Jan 10, 2010)

I deep conditioned with OVATION Cell Therapy for 2 hours without heat.  I only used a plastic conditioning cap.

I'm posting this from my Wii console Internet Channel.  How cool is that?


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jan 10, 2010)

DC'd today with heat on poo'd (needed to clarify bad) hair w/mix of Redken Smooth Down, honey, and olive oil.


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 10, 2010)

I did my DC yesterday.  I had the opportunity to try the Shu Uemura Moisture Velvet mask and was impressed with the results.  My hair was actually blinging which is unusual when I do it myself .


----------



## Tafa01 (Jan 10, 2010)

I a dc'ing right now with Rusk keratin pro (added honey and some of my homemade hair butter). I had it under a plastic bonnet since this morning, with no heat. I will rinse out in about 2 hours, so it would have stayed 7h.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 10, 2010)

I will be dcing on hair that was prepooed with black seed & aragon oil and washed with CON (green).  Trying to decide if I will steam with Sitrinillah or Jessicurl WDT.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 10, 2010)

Today I did ayurveda tea rinse and DC with AGP with honeyquat under the steamer!


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Jan 10, 2010)

DC'ed on Wednesday with Le Kair Cholestrol olive oil creme wit a plastic cap and then Roux Porosity conditioner. I need another conditioner because this made my hair pretty dry


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 10, 2010)

ltown said:


> Today I did ayurveda tea rinse and DC with AGP with honeyquat under the steamer!


 
Dagonnit!! I forgot I have honeyquat. How much do you add?


----------



## Mari J (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello Everybody! Just got my new steamer and did a 30 minute dc with Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery Treatment. My hair feels really soft and well conditioned. I love this stuff!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi ladies just wanted to check if Giovanni Smooth as silk and smooth as silk intense could be used as DC's?

TIA


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 10, 2010)

DC'd tonight with Lustrasilk Shea w/ Mango


----------



## quasimodi (Jan 11, 2010)

Tonight I clarifyed with baking soda & water.
DCed under cap with Aphogee 2 minute for 20 minutes.
Now DCing with Lustrasilk Shea, raw honey, aloe very juice, Aussie 3 Min, & castor oil.
Will tea rinse, apply afrodetangler & coconut oil, then twist up for the night.
I think I"ll wear my head wrap tomorrow, so I don't have to worry about doing anything to my hair once I detangler & big twist.
Happy growing ladies!


----------



## varaneka (Jan 11, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to check if Giovanni Smooth as silk and smooth as silk intense could be used as DC's?
> 
> TIA



are those rinse out conditioners?




I DC'd with Caramocal Joy's Shea-Co Smoothing Custard and my Cordless Heat Wrap from Brendita's Body Works

I need to let it cool down before rinsing


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 11, 2010)

Today I did my first protein treatment with mayo and egg and a bunch of other things. I have always need afraid to use egg for protein because I thought they would cook in my hair. After I washed it out, there were a couple of particles in my hair but nothing I couldn't handle.

I followed this with a moisturizing DC (hairveda sitrinillar DC)


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 11, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to check if Giovanni Smooth as silk and smooth as silk intense could be used as DC's?
> 
> TIA


 
How long does it say to leave on your hair?


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 11, 2010)

Still DCing at least once a week. Redken Intense Renewal Moisturizing Deep Conditioner.  

Alter Ego Linange Restructing Mask gets a thumbs up so far too. I'm going to be purchasing some drug store dc's in the near future as well. I have my sights particularly set on Aussie Moist Deeeep Con, as my hair loves Aussie moist regular con so I can only expect/hope for good things with the deep conditioner. Still haven't purchased QH, turns out it's not sold locally after all. Oh well...


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 11, 2010)

creolesugarface said:


> *are those rinse out conditioners?
> *
> 
> 
> ...



No. On the back of the conditioners there is a gauge that tells you how deep the conditioning is for the product. Smooth as Silk is a 4 on the scale of 1-4, 4 being deep conditioner, 1 being light conditioner/leave in (Giovanni Direct Leave in is 1). 50/50 I think is a 3 or a 4 (I use it as a DC anyway). Smooth as Silk is a fantastic deep conditioner for moisture. It's basically a staple for me. Giovanni Nutrafix is also considered a deep conditioner but it's for protein not moisture. I have used/still using and love all three. HTH you and stellagirl76


----------



## Platinum (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been DC'ing 2-3 a week with Lustrasilk's Shea and Mango.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 11, 2010)

goodmorningruby said:


> No. On the back of the conditioners there is a gauge that tells you how deep the conditioning is for the product. Smooth as Silk is a 4 on the scale of 1-4, 4 being deep conditioner, 1 being light conditioner/leave in (Giovanni Direct Leave in is 1). 50/50 I think is a 3 or a 4 (I use it as a DC anyway). Smooth as Silk is a fantastic deep conditioner for moisture. It's basically a staple for me. Giovanni Nutrafix is also considered a deep conditioner but it's for protein not moisture. I have used/still using and love all three. HTH you and stellagirl76




Thanks so much goodmorning ruby !!!


----------



## redecouvert (Jan 11, 2010)

I decided to deep condition once a week instead of twice because during the winter my scalp gets drier. I just deep conditionned with darcy's botanicals deep conditioning mask


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 11, 2010)

pre-pooed/deep conditioned last night while doing laundry for 3 hrs. without heat in preparation for my salon visit this morning.


----------



## prettyw/pink (Jan 11, 2010)

That sebastion 2 in 1, sounds interesting...I might have to try it.


----------



## prettyw/pink (Jan 11, 2010)

I plan to DC with Diety deep penetrating condish 2nite.


----------



## blacksapphire (Jan 11, 2010)

pre pooed ,  did a mixture of hibiscus, maka and amla, then DC'ed with ORS replenishing pak, I'm air drying right now but my hair feels so soft


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 11, 2010)

Just dc'd with Silicon Mix and HE Breakage Defender for 40mins.....under my new steamer!!!! OOhhh it was hot!!


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 11, 2010)

I Dced with silicon mix yesterday mixed with coconut oil, jojoba oil, olive oil and honey. 
then i cowashed with aussie moist


----------



## NikkiNee (Jan 11, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 11, 2010)

I DCed yesterday after doing my touch up. I used AO HSR with heat for 50-60 minutes. I also bought some honey to start trying in my conditioners. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 11, 2010)

NikkiNee said:


> I would like to join this challenge!!


 
I will add you.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 11, 2010)

DCed friday with giovanni extreme protein infusion and i LOVE it.  it was the first time my hair felt strong without feeling crunchy or hard.  its DEFINITELY my protein dc staple!


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 11, 2010)

i'm dcing now for the 1st time in 3 weeks.  I was scare to do it for 3 weeks cuz I was battling a bad cold.  I hope my hair didn't suffer too much.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jan 11, 2010)

I just had an invigorating wash with Trader Joe's Tree Tea shampoo. Oohh! I used the Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and washed out after five minutes. Now I'm DCing with UBH Conditioner (extra dose of peppermint tonight) under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 11, 2010)

Cowashed with Suave Humectant and DC'd this morning with Lustrasilk Herbal Liquid Cholesterol


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Checking in...
DC'd with One and Only Argan Oil Restorative Hair Mask+ cap overnight 
I have found a new staple!!


----------



## PJaye (Jan 12, 2010)

Checking in:

Used PC then DC'ed with AO HSR w/ oils and honey under a dryer for 20 minutes.


----------



## 3akay3 (Jan 12, 2010)

Finally tried dcing on dry hair.  Steamed with ORS and coconut oil for 30 minutes.  My hair came out just as soft when I dc on wet hair.


----------



## trinigal27 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Finally checking in, forgot to add my starting pic. My pic in sig will be my starting pic. DC on Saturday with LeKair Cholesterol Plus for 30 mins using heat. Since I am in braids at the moment shall be DCing once a week for now.
*


----------



## Truth (Jan 12, 2010)

I DC'ed on Sat with NTM deep recovery mask I think this is about to be my main DC my hair is in LOVE with it  .... 

Since i'll be doin an unplanned wash later on today (my scalp's itchy..that never happens).. I guess there will be some DC'n going on... maybe with some hair mayo followed up with Giovanni smooth as silk... we shall see


----------



## cutenss (Jan 12, 2010)

Just WEN'ed, DC in steam shower with Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor, oiled and bunned.


----------



## GodsGrace (Jan 12, 2010)

Deep conditioned on this past Sunday with a mix of Queen Helene Cholesterol and Mizani Moisturefuse with some EVOO added. Thought I'd get a great protein/moisture mix since the Moisturefuse acts as a mild protein for me. Bad combination. It came out looking like clumps of cottage cheese and did not melt into my hair the way I wanted. I had to really massage it in there, and then came to find out I hadn't washed it all out when I thought I did. So I'll do a mild shampoo this week to get rid of the residue. Note to self:don't mix those two again


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 12, 2010)

I am DCing with CON Purple and coconut oil, about to go wash it out in a sec.....


----------



## Mzz Mac (Jan 12, 2010)

Sunday - 1/10/10
DC'd under steamer for 30 minutes w/ ORS replenishing
Conditioner rinsed w/Shescentit Banana Brulee 

(I'm always late posting for some reason - lol)


----------



## winona (Jan 12, 2010)

DC(AO Island Naturals) with steam for 30mins
Will retwist hair with YTC and Macadamia Nut Oil


----------



## quasimodi (Jan 12, 2010)

Currently under the heating cap doing a hot oil treatment w/ coconut oil.
Will do a maka, fenugreek, & amla tea rinse.  Then deep condition for 30 to 40 mins. with a mixture of lustrasilk shea, aussie moist, coconut oil, rosemary oil, eucalpytus oil, raw honey, & aloe very juice.

As always, I love twisting my hair after a DC, so I'll twist it up
with some afoveda cocolatte moisture mask, qhemet biologics honey hydrating balm, and seal with coconut oil.  I'm trying to decide what to oil my scalp with.  Maybe some shikakkai (sp?) growth oil from afroveda or some vatika oil.


----------



## quasimodi (Jan 12, 2010)

GodsGrace said:


> Deep conditioned on this past Sunday with a mix of Queen Helene Cholesterol and Mizani Moisturefuse with some EVOO added. Thought I'd get a great protein/moisture mix since the Moisturefuse acts as a mild protein for me. Bad combination. It came out looking like clumps of cottage cheese and did not melt into my hair the way I wanted. I had to really massage it in there, and then came to find out I hadn't washed it all out when I thought I did. So I'll do a mild shampoo this week to get rid of the residue. Note to self:don't mix those two again


 
Yikes!  That was a nasty surprise.  It's always unfortunate when a conditioner mix doesn't turn out well.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 12, 2010)

Deep conditioned today with my ORS Replenishing/Hair Mayo and EVCO mixture.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jan 12, 2010)

CHECKING IN! 
Doing an overnight DC w/ Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose! I will dc again on Sunday!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 13, 2010)

Going to DC tonight. This weekend, I am probably going to give myself a 2 step treatment, so I will need to DC with a moisturizing conditioner to play it safe.


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 13, 2010)

Checking in..I slathered on some cayenne oil and massaged my scalp before adding my  mix of elasta qp dpr-11, honey, and coconut oil. I did my version of a steam cap and the dc on for about 2 hrs. The little bit of hair I have feels wonderful


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 13, 2010)

Doing a hot oil treatment using the heat cap. Will follow up steaming with AOGPB.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 13, 2010)

Under the heat cap right now with ORS Replenishing conditioner.


----------



## PocketVenus (Jan 13, 2010)

DC'd for 2 hours today with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Conditioner, sealed with Olive Oil, under a plastic cap while I worked. Then co-washed with Mane and Tail, washed that out and tried something new: Did a final rinse with a small amount of honey, coconut oil, organix shea butter conditioner mixed into water. My hair was shiny and felt moisturized.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 14, 2010)

Pre-pooed yesterday with a mix of aphogee 2min and coconut oil. Then DC'ed with ORS repleneshing.


----------



## andromeda (Jan 14, 2010)

DCing as I type with hairveda SitriNillah under heat cap. Fell asleep last night while hennaing  will update this post later with pics

ETA:hair with henna

starting natural shots




starting straightened shot (mid-december)


This is my 2nd time using hairveda sitrinillah and the first time using it following a henna treatment.  I love the smell.  It absorbs well and leaves my hair very soft.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 14, 2010)

I think I'll DC tomorrow.   I found a bottle of Chi infra treament.  Can't I use that to DC?  If not, I have some Dr. Miracles that I will be DCing with.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jan 14, 2010)

DCing right now with UBH conditioner under the dryer for 30 minutes. It's flexi flexi flexi rods after that and back under the dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2010)

Will DC tomorrow (Steam) with a mixture of EVOO, AO GBP and L'anza Kukui Nut Hair Mask. After Hendigo'ing. 

For the remainder of the 'Winter' Season I will either be adding EVOO, EVCO or Avacado Oil (Penetrating Oils) to all my Moisturizing DC'ing Treatments to see if I see a Noticeable Difference.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am sitting here thinking about my DC that I will do on Monday.....I have so much I can use. But of course it will be a mixture of protein and moisture.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm going to DC tomorrow night with WDT.  I'm kind of pre-pooing now scalp only with my HOT mix.  I henna'd last week so I'll be doing another moisture DC and using moisturizing cowash conditioners maybe Giovanni SAS.  I'm going to purchase a heat cap if I can find the money to justify the purchase.  For now I'll stick to my soft bonnet dryer.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ladies,

How does your hair feel using honey in your DC in the winter?  Since its so dry here in the northeast I'm nervous about using a humectant that may dry my hair out.  TIA


----------



## winona (Jan 15, 2010)

Amla and Fenugreek treatment with steam for 40min (trying to revive some curls in the front of my head)
Rinse and DC AOHSR +castor oil


----------



## cch24 (Jan 15, 2010)

Prepoo with Mane n Tail and coconut oil for 20 mins with heat
Deep condition with Pantene Time Renewal and an olive/castor oil mix for 45 mins with heat


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 15, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm going to DC tomorrow night with WDT. I'm kind of pre-pooing now scalp only with my HOT mix. *I henna'd last week so I'll be doing another moisture DC and using moisturizing cowash conditioners maybe Giovanni SAS*. I'm going to purchase a heat cap if I can find the money to justify the purchase. For now I'll stick to my soft bonnet dryer.


 
You made me remember that I henna'd last week also, so I guess I will stick with an all moisturizing DC this upcoming week too.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 15, 2010)

Pre poo with NTM, following up with DC with AOC


----------



## panamoni (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a question for you ladies.  I was reading FOTM Kami's regimen and she said that she DC's first on dry hair with heat, then shampoos.  Does anyone else do that?  Does your hair still feel conditioned after poo'ing?  Do you only try to shampoo the scalp?  Do you do a conditioner rinse after shampooing?  Seems like it would same time to do this, but just wanted to hear other people's experience.

TIA


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 15, 2010)

Can't wait to DC this weekend!


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jan 16, 2010)

panamoni said:


> I have a question for you ladies. I was reading FOTM Kami's regimen and she said that she DC's first on dry hair with heat, then shampoos. Does anyone else do that? Does your hair still feel conditioned after poo'ing? Do you only try to shampoo the scalp? Do you do a conditioner rinse after shampooing? Seems like it would same time to do this, but just wanted to hear other people's experience.
> 
> TIA


 

In the winter I prefer to DC on dry hair with heat, then shampoo (I use ABBA Pure Moisture poo- sulfate/paraben free).  My shampoo is diluted and in a bottle with a long tip, so I squeeze it into my scalp and gently massage thru my hair (the water running down the strands is all that's needed).  I apply another moisturizing condish and let it sit while I finish my shower (about 5-10 min. depending on whether I'm shaving, etc.), and detangle while rinsing under the shower stream.

My hair feels great and it does save time.  I've also done the same method using a protein DC. I just leave a moisturizing DC on for a longer period (i.e. take a longer shower).  HTH


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jan 16, 2010)

DC'd last night with Redken Extreme for 30 minutes w/heat followed by GVP Conditioning Balm for 30 minutes w/heat. Used GVP "Redken" Anti-Snap as leave-in for the first time.  I really like the Anti-Snap.  My hair feels thicker and stronger and the cuticle is smoother.


----------



## Chemetria (Jan 16, 2010)

I wanna join this one I missed the last one please sign me up


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 16, 2010)

please sign me up


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 16, 2010)

Chemetria said:


> I wanna join this one I missed the last one please sign me up


 


Phoenix14 said:


> please sign me up


 
I will add you.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 16, 2010)

I did my wash routine last night.  I shampoo'd with jojoba hemp then cowashed with Too Shea!  I DC'd with WDT with heat for an hour then let it cool while I finished cooking.  I twisted up my hair for a twist out tonight with Aloeba Leave-in, Almond Glaze, and my butter mix to seal.  My hair felt soooooooo soft even after the cowash and feels even better today.  I can't wait to see what the twist out looks like.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 16, 2010)

Checking In!
I just finished with my DCing. I started with twenty minutes of Motions CPR, and followed with two hours of Nexxus Humectress and Vatika Oil. I currently have Porosity Control on my head, and will be rinsing that out in two minutes.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 16, 2010)

Today I gave myself an Aphogee 2 step hard protien (forgot how messy this could get!)
and after I DC'd with a mix of Nexxus Humectress and WEN sweet almond mint.


----------



## bimtheduck (Jan 16, 2010)

Last  Sunday I washed w sulfate free shampoo, DC over night w matrix biolage ultra moisturizing balm. Paul Mitchell the conditioner, Redken anti snap, HE frizz creme, and a little biosilk all mixed together in my hand as a leave in. Sealed with coconut oil.
       Today I co washed w/ HE LTR and DC for an hour w/ no heat w/ Matrix Biolage, applied my leave ins:redken anti snap, frizz creme, Paul Mitchell the conditiner and biosilk. I'm gonna rub a little nourish and shine before I go to bed.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jan 16, 2010)

hi ladies,

i just got braids but i am still in this challenge. prior to this, i DCed under a cap no heat for an hour or so once a week. now, i'm going to DC once a week or week and a half under the dryer while in braids. i'm taking this "braid break" for 7 weeks and then i will take them out and get a relaxer touch up. that will put me at 21 or 22 weeks post relaxer...

i probably won't touch my braids for a week. it feels tight today and i need a few days for my scalp to feel a bit back to normal. but i will DC next week.


----------



## mzbrown (Jan 16, 2010)

I dc'd on Thursday night using my Lustrasilk , I got lazy and went to sleep with it. Didn't wash it out until Friday morning, my hair felt great!


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm wrapping up my DC right now.  Since I'm going out tonight and I get my relaxer on Thursday I used K-pak like a relaxer on my new growth with heat and a hot towel.  Then I used some Alter Ego garlic since I'm shedding like crazy and I'm wraping up with the Shu Uemura Moisture Velvet mask.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 16, 2010)

Washed today using my Kpak shampoo, followed by Kpak conditioner. Now sitting under he dryer with a mixture of Neutrogena Triple Moisture hair mask and Hello Hydration. 
I've got to make sure that I have my hair in tip-top shape before the new baby gets here since It'll be a few weeks before I have time to sit under the dryer for an hour once he's here!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 16, 2010)

Lately, I've been DCing with either Smooth Down Butter Treat or Shescentit Avocado conditioner. Either way, I leave it on for about an hour and my hair has been nice and silky each time! Love them!!


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 16, 2010)

I pre-pooed w/ Castor Oil/Vatika Oil/Cholesterol. I also did an Emergencee Tx. Now I'm DCing w/ Alterna Hemp Hydrate.


----------



## january noir (Jan 16, 2010)

I broke out and used my Silicon Mix.  I haven't used it in a while and remembered I liked it.  

I slathered some on dry, hair and did a Wii Fit and Fitness Coach workout for almost an hour.  I pulled out the steamer and I'm going to sit under that and watch the game.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 17, 2010)

Doing a prepoo with oils then I will sit under the heat cap, wash with CON (green), do a double tea rinse, DC under the steamer with WDT, cowash with Darcy's Pumpkin condish, detangle, acv rinse, and end with a cold water rinse.


----------



## panamoni (Jan 17, 2010)

DC'd yesterday w a mixture of AOHSR (cut bottle open and scraped out the last of it), Motions Moisture Plus (don't really like it so I'm trying to mix a little w other things to use it up), Phillip B Light Weight DC, EVOO, and honey.  Sat under the heating cap for 45min.

My hair felt so wonderful afterwards.  I'm going to mix EVOO and honey to all my DC's going forward.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 17, 2010)

I washed with CON (green), did an ION rinse, then DCed with AO GBP with heat for about 50 min then cool for about 7. 

I'm soooo glad I joined this challenge. DCing is like second nature to me now, already. Thanks for starting this OP!!!


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 17, 2010)

I am DC'ing now with Silk elements moisturising conditioner. Very good DC. Hair always comes out moisturised.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 17, 2010)

Just checking in: I've been cowashing every other day (or every 2 days....its soooooo cold out!) and airdrying in braids or plaits.  I've been wearing daily sock buns (braid out buns, smooth buns, etc).  Yesterday I used AOGPB conditioner on dry hair for about 30min, then used paul mitchell shampoo two to clarify.  I then used giovanni deeper moisture and used a mix of EVOO and giovanni direct leave-in and put my hair in 5 plaits to airdry.  My new growth is really lookin good.  I'll be 8 weeks post relaxer this tuesday.  I don't plan on getting a relaxer till march, so this regimen is helping me keep my NG tamed and moisturized.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm DCing today. I'm pre-pooing right now with Vatika Frosting (I LOVE the smell of this stuff!) I'm going to poo and use a Biolage ceramide vial then DC with EQP DPR-11, rinse and do a quick rinse of Porosity Control to help detangle my NG.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 17, 2010)

DCing tonight (both own hair & weave);

Pre-poo:  Dr Haushka Neem Oil on my scalp and give myself a 10 - 15 min massage before rinsing out.

Rinse:   Ayurvedic Tea mixture

Shampoo:  CON or Mizani

Protein:   Joico K PAK

DC:  Joico Moisture balm + Matrix Biolage Cera repair vial.

Leave in:  NTM 

then sit under hood dryer on low for 30 mins with a net and then style tomorrow morning.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm just about to do a DC on dry hair will use the following:-

Redken Extreme Force
Aveda Dry Remedy Shampoo
AO White Camilla, might add my Biologe cera repair tube
PC
Rollerset using Rusk Smoother leave-in and a few drops of Alfaparf Cristalli liquidi

I may sleep in my rollers then pin my hair up in a loose bun tomorrow.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 17, 2010)

Question:  If I trade in my deep conditioning for hot oil treatments am I still qualified to be in the challenge?


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 17, 2010)

Dcing today with avocado butter, jbco and goat milk.


----------



## Jhuidah (Jan 17, 2010)

DC'd last night with Kenra Color Maintenance Conditioner; dry hair, 30 minutes with heat. I picked it up yesterday at the Ulta on a whim...bad me, I know--like I need more deep conditioners. But! They have Kenra liters on sale for $14 and I couldn't say no. The only color I have in my hair is henna, but the third ingredient on the list was silk protein.

My looked really good last night, even before I added my leave-ins and sealed. Curls were defined, and my hair had a great sheen to it.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 17, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> Question: If I trade in my deep conditioning for hot oil treatments am I still qualified to be in the challenge?


 
I know that there is this big old debate whether oils are moisturizing or not.  I don't care.  You do you.  Yes, you can remain in the challenge.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 17, 2010)

pre-pooed/deep conditioned for 3 hrs. without heat while doing laundry and cleaning.


----------



## Americka (Jan 17, 2010)

I will be dc'ing with my Matrix Biolage Cera-Repair/Skala Ceramides G3 mixture. I am aiming for 30 minutes using my heat cap.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 17, 2010)

Checking in:

DC'ed with doctored AO HSR for a few hours with no heat


----------



## blacksapphire (Jan 17, 2010)

DC w/ ORS hair mayonnaise w/o heat for idk how long


----------



## Momesque (Jan 17, 2010)

DC'd with Kerastase Masquintense for Dry/Thick Hair for 30 minutes under the dryer.  I really liked the results I got last week after DC'ing with Hydratherma Naturals Moisture Boosting (?) Deep Conditioner, but decide to switch up this week since my stylist convinced me to splurge on this Kerastase (need to use it up or the PJ in me will start feeling really guilty for buying another expensive product that I don't use).


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> I washed with CON (green), did an ION rinse, then DCed with AO GBP with heat for about 50 min then cool for about 7.
> 
> I'm soooo glad I joined this challenge. DCing is like second nature to me now, already. Thanks for starting this OP!!!


 
You're welcome.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd like in on this challenge! 
I DCed with a mixture of Aussie 3 Minute Miracle, AOHSR, and coconut oil on freshly washed and detangled hair with no heat for abt an hour. DREAMY!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 18, 2010)

Phoenix14 said:


> I'd like in on this challenge!
> I DCed with a mixture of Aussie 3 Minute Miracle, AOHSR, and coconut oil on freshly washed and detangled hair with no heat for abt an hour. DREAMY!!


 
I added you a few days ago.


----------



## PinkyD (Jan 19, 2010)

*Week 3 Check in!*

I DC'd with AO White Camelia only, and wouldn't you know it.. it really disapears in your hair! It left such lushness behind!


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 19, 2010)

I DC'd last night with Aussie Moist 3 Min Miracle.  it was a quick DC since I washe dmy hair so late.

I don't know what I had been doing, but my hair was so soft and easy to detagle even after my shampoo.  Go figure


----------



## sstevenson (Jan 19, 2010)

I thought I had signed up for this challenge? Please add me. I DC with heat every 3 days. I mix con's so can't just list one. I have pics on my profile. Thanks!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 19, 2010)

^^I will add you.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 19, 2010)

I pre-pooed last night with ORS Hair Mayonnaise underneath some EVOO with the heating cap.  My hair felt great, it was definitely delightful and delicious. I'm DCing under my heating cap right now with Redken Real Control Intense Renewal moisturizing deep conditioner (my latest favorite) mixed with Giovanni Smooth as Silk. Will braid or twist tonight and baggy the ends.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 19, 2010)

panamoni said:


> I have a question for you ladies. I was reading FOTM Kami's regimen and she said that she *DC's first on dry hair with heat, then shampoos. *Does anyone else do that? Does your hair still feel conditioned after poo'ing? Do you only try to shampoo the scalp? Do you do a conditioner rinse after shampooing? Seems like it would same time to do this, but just wanted to hear other people's experience.
> 
> TIA


 
I do this. I have very fine hair and me Dcing last leaves my hair weighed down. So I DC first, poo, cheap con for softening up and final rinse with the cuticle closer stuff. It works for me and my hair is always light and fully. Plus I use too many oils in my DC to be doing that last. Yes it still is conditioned after the poo, plus it cuts down from all that jumping in and out the shower billions of times. Just one shower trip is all I need.

Anywho at the moment I am doing a dry DC using coconut oil, honey, CON purple, and 2 min ApHogee.
I guess I will wash it with ApHogee poo, do my tea rinse, and soften it up again with my Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner, oh yea and my FSP for the final rinse.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 19, 2010)

Since I'm switching up my hair styles (braidouts/twistouts) for a few weeks I'm going to up my cowashing/DCing.  Poo'd with Lavender Castile Soap then cowashed with Giovanni SAS (I like this, need to try it again tho).  DC'd with SE mixed with Sitrinillah, oils, and MT.  I used up the SE (won't repurchase) I have other protein conditioners I can add to my DCs as needed.  

Twisted up with Cococream Leave in, vakita frosting, and butter mix.  Will let sit overnight and wear a twistout for the rest of the week.  Will henna on Sunday night.


----------



## sky035 (Jan 19, 2010)

DCed last Sunday using LeKair Cholesterol and Suave as a base. Used a steamer for 30 mins.


----------



## 3akay3 (Jan 20, 2010)

I normally wash/dc once a week but I wound up doing it twice bc my hair hair turned out bad from the first wash.  I tried a mix of melted coconut oil and ORS deep conditioner.  My hair wasn't feeling it.  Today I stuck with just ORS and steamed for 30 min.


----------



## andromeda (Jan 20, 2010)

DC'd with AOHSR under heat cap for 1 hr.  Rinsed out and used Giovanni Direct as leave in, Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee as a moisturizer and olive oil and shea butter as a sealant.  Cornrowed my hair and will try to keep them in for a month.  I will DC (weekly) on braids, cleanse scalp and cowash (as needed) until next month's clarifying and henna session.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 20, 2010)

i havent deep conditioned mid week in what seems like forever. tomorrow i will deep condition my hair with cur junkies curl rehab conditioner. i have been trying to get rid of this conditioner for the longest. it will not be a repurchase.


----------



## Mari J (Jan 20, 2010)

Just DC'd with UBH Conditioner and sat under the steamer for 35 minutes. My hair loves it!!!


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 20, 2010)

On Monday, I dced on dry hair with aubrey gpb for the 1st time. w/ heat for like 20 minutes. It's a very thick creamy conditioner. I think it worked well. My hair was very soft when I rinsed. Then I rinsed out shampooed w/ elasta qp shampoo for relaxed hair then conditioned w/ giovanni smooth as silk and detangled.  I love giovanni sas.


----------



## Chemetria (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey ladies I just wanted to check in I co- washed and deep conditioned my hair on sunday I co- washed with V05 strawberries & cream and I deep conditioned with designer touch deep therapy mayonnaise and I loved it so I decided from here on out to only co-wash my hair and the only time I will use shampoo is when my hair needs to be clarified


----------



## LushLox (Jan 20, 2010)

Doing a DC tomorrow night with Cera Repair vials, Biolage.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jan 20, 2010)

DC'd last night with Pantene Natural and Relaxed Mask.


----------



## Jhuidah (Jan 20, 2010)

DC'd last night with ORS Olive Oil pack without heat for roughly 2 hours. I'm glad I didn't give up on this--the first couple times I used it, it left my hair hard...but now it's amazing.


----------



## DaRKNLuVLy (Jan 20, 2010)

I used Nexxus Humectress with coconut oil last night for 45 minutes. My hair loved it and I didn't even need to detangle afterwards.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 20, 2010)

I did a light amla treatment this morning. An amla tea rinse then loaded my hair with Shikai Everyday Condish and steamed.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 21, 2010)

I got the Deep conditioner out, ready to work it in and didn't do anything to my hair for the past week.  I've been exhausted.  I need a hair vacation.  I think I want to go to a professional, but I am so scurred.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 21, 2010)

last night i shampooed then put in my hot oil treatment (used hot six oil) and let it sit for 1 hour with a shower cap. rinsed with hot water then conditioned with tresemme vitamin e moisture rich and my hair felt good.  too bad i forgot and went crazy applying the bb mayonnaise and honey for my twistout lol. hair was not completely dry when i woke up and twistout became more of a chunky fro lol. from now on i have to remember that leave-in spray is all i need now that i do hot oil treatments.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 21, 2010)

Dcing tonight with suave almond and shea butter conditioner mixed with jbco.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jan 21, 2010)

DC'ing on dry hair w/heat from dryer.  Hair is wrapped in a wet turbie with a shower cap on top.  Using a mix of Silicon Mix, Nexxus Humectin, olive oil and honey.  Will wash w/ Abba Pure Moisture poo and light condition with GVP Conditioning Balm and Porosity Control, then GVP Anti-snap leave-in and seal w/Cammelia Oil.


----------



## Truth (Jan 21, 2010)

DC'ed lastnight with GPB mixed with Aussie 3 min ,iono why I mixed the 2 but it worked wonderfully


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Jan 21, 2010)

DC'd last night with silk elements with a dash o'honey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2010)

Will DC this wash day with Steamer and AO GBP, L'anza Kukui Nut and EVOO Mixture.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 21, 2010)

whooo hooo.  I got off work early today and washed my hair and DC's with ORS followed by a Chi infra treatment


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 21, 2010)

DC'd with Shescentit's Creme Brulee on dry hair overnight. Cowashed with it this morning and detangling in the shower was a breeze! I'm 22 weeks post touch-up.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 21, 2010)

I think my nxt DC I am going to add my indian powders.....


----------



## PJaye (Jan 21, 2010)

Checking in:

DC'ing overnight tonight with doctored AO HSR...I'm tired


----------



## missfreshlala (Jan 22, 2010)

Going to DC with my staple nexxus humectress on Sunday might add honey this time we shall see. But I mite not cuz the last time I DC'd with just the cond my hair felt like silk. But after I roller set it was crunchyidk what that was about. We shall see. Ill be in touch. Lol


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jan 22, 2010)

Would like to join.  Started deep conditioning once in Dec 09.  
I use Trader Joes Tea Tree Conditioner, my own concoction (palm oil with herbal teas, honey, & coconut milk) or rhassoul clay treatment for deep conditioning.


----------



## cch24 (Jan 22, 2010)

wash day!
protein pre-poo with Mane n Tail and coconut oil with heat (20 mins)
wash with hair one
moisture dc with Pantene Time Renewal and castor/olive oil (45) mins


----------



## Ltown (Jan 22, 2010)

DC with Jason strengthening and NTM all night.


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm under the heating cap with Redken All Soft Heavy Cream and Olive Oil. I cowashed with HE The Breaks Over.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 22, 2010)

Pre-pooed with a mixture of Aphogee 2 minute and EVOO. Then shampooed and DC'ed with ORS repleneshing.


----------



## Tafa01 (Jan 22, 2010)

I DC'ed twice the past week, both times 30mn with the heating cap. On Sunday using ORS pack, then on Wed using La Bomba.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 22, 2010)

DC'd w/ Silk Elements Megasilk Olive Moisturizing Treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2010)

Steamed Tonight using AO GPB, L'anza Kukui Nut and EVOO (Mix).  Have about enough for 1 More Week.

Will move on Next to Lustrasilk Shea & Mango Butter Cholestrol mixed with Coconut Oil.

Tryna' to use up Corners of Jars, Tubes, Bottles, etc.......Will continue using up stuff & stash shopping in '10 !


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 22, 2010)

DesignerCurls said:


> Would like to join. Started deep conditioning once in Dec 09.
> I use Trader Joes Tea Tree Conditioner, my own concoction (palm oil with herbal teas, honey, & coconut milk) or rhassoul clay treatment for deep conditioning.


 
I will add you.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm using Ao white camellia right now on dry hair with coconut oil. I'm going to jump in the shower in a couple of minutes do some serious clarifying and if my hair feels really stripped, I may dc again with hsr with heat for 15 minutes. or if my hair is fine I will just use giovanni sas/aussie moist to detangle and get out and set it 
I'm trying to use up my Ao conditioners. I have seriously crowded up the bathroom and I need to finish something.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jan 22, 2010)

Tonight I D/Ced with UBH Under the dryer for 30 minutes. I let my hair cool down for 15 minutes before washing out. Did a quick two minute condish with Tresseme Moisture Rich for slip. Under the dryer with a roller set now.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 23, 2010)

I ended up doing the second DC with AO HSR and some coconut oil, I dced for like 15 minutes, My hair was very moisturized but there wasn't much slip so I followed up with aussie moist. Aussie moist is my baby daddy  I also found that my brillo pad new growth actually had defined coils as I was rinsing. It was nice. 
Now I'm drying a roller set.


----------



## QuinEE (Jan 23, 2010)

D/Ced with Silk Elements cholesterol. Needed some relaxation from a stressful day and so far, it's working.


----------



## grow (Jan 23, 2010)

OK, i finfally did it.....my FIRST co-wash and dc treat!!!

i used amla, brahmi& shikakai poweders on a previously castor&cayenne pepper oiled scalp (w essential oils in the co), put the powders on for 30 min., used a cheapie condish to "wash" the powders out, then dc'd with a shea butter dc.

i closed my cuticles w a pc conditioner, acv and rosemary and horsetail tea rinses made in hot water that was then refrigerated until icy cold. (burrrr...but my hair loves it!)

love love love the results!

yes, will continue for sure!

thanks for giving me the know how and courage to start doing these things, ladies!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey ladies.  I missed the last of the 2009 challenge due to health issues.  Thanks to my cousin, my hair was still taken care of for the last 3 months.  She was and is a life saver, and I love her so very much.

We are going to try to get pics up in this post by 1/30/10.  Today we'll be dc'ing with ORS Rep Pk without heat for about 2 - 3 hrs, after a protein treatment.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 23, 2010)

Pre-poo'ed with miss key 10 en 1 mixed with EVOO. Then shampooed and DC'ed with ORS replenishing.


----------



## PocketVenus (Jan 23, 2010)

DC'd on dry hair with Garlic Conditioner/ Joico MR mix. Also, rubbed evening primrose oil on my scalp and throughout my hair. Co-washed with Mane and Tail conditioner.


----------



## lovelynights (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello ladies hope your dc's are going well. I am doing an overnight with Elasta QP DPR-11(1st time using ever). I really miss atlanta when I go to the BSS here in mobile, why the lady look at me like why aint you buying no hair cuz every chick in line had at least two packs. Me and DH just laughed in the car. Im gonna rinse out in the morning before I go to work and wet bun.


----------



## Americka (Jan 23, 2010)

I am dc'ing (with my heat cap) using a combination of Skala Fruit Cocktail masque, Matrix Biolage Cera-Repair and La Plancha.


----------



## LongCurlz (Jan 23, 2010)

Yesterday I deep conditioned with my heat cap for 45 minutes with AOHSR mixed with coconut oil, and tried shescentit cococream leavin, it was delicious


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 23, 2010)

did hot oil treatment with evoo/hot six oil. it sat a little longer than normal today cuz i got caught up watching the end of the jacksons movie lol.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 23, 2010)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Hey ladies. I missed the last of the 2009 challenge due to health issues. Thanks to my cousin, my hair was still taken care of for the last 3 months. She was and is a life saver, and I love her so very much.
> 
> We are going to try to get pics up in this post by 1/30/10. Today we'll be dc'ing with ORS Rep Pk without heat for about 2 - 3 hrs, after a protein treatment.


I will add you to this one. Seems you are feeling better now so that's a good thing.



Americka said:


> I am dc'ing (with my heat cap) using a combination of Skala Fruit Cocktail masque


This sounds so good.


----------



## Joyful1 (Jan 24, 2010)

I've had my twists in for 15 days, and I am going to see if they can make it for another 7 days. 

So I put some V05 Strawberries and Cream Moisture Milk on my twists followed by some castor oil, and sat under the dryer for 45 minutes on medium heat. Then I did 10 minutes on cool and did not rinse out. It feels pretty good.


----------



## trinigal27 (Jan 24, 2010)

Am stilll hanging in there, doing my Dc once a week with LeKair Cholesterol, I just like this cheapie conditioner, took down one of my braids after dcing, my hair was soft and felt good, this conditioner is a keeper for me.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 24, 2010)

Yesterday I pre-pooed with Motions CPR. I also did a coconut oil and garlic treatment for my scalp. Didn't help with shedding much. Maybe I didn't leave it on long enough. Anyway, I didn't DC for a long time this time because I was short on time. When I finished shampooing, I used AO HSR with a plastic cap while I showered for about 10-15 minutes. That was the extent of my DC. I'll do a better DC during the week.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 24, 2010)

Checking in!
Yesterday, I clarified my hair, so I ended up doing my protein treatment after the shampoo.
I used Motions CPR for 30 minutes, and then steamed my hair for two hours with Nexxus Humectress.

I think I really needed to clarify, because my steam treatment took to my hair much better this week, even though I did the same thing as last week. It feels much more moisturized and has more shine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

In an Continued Effort to _Use things Up_.....Next wash day, I will be DC'ing w/Steam a Combination of Lustrasilk's Shea & Mango Cholestrol Treatment mixed with my last Corner of Coconut Oil.

Determined to Stash Reduce in 2010.


----------



## winona (Jan 24, 2010)

Finger detangle
Wash with diluted Elucence Shampoo (1oz/8oz)
Detangle with shower comb and Oyin HH
DC under dryer (med) 30min AOHSR and Castor Oil
Apply YTCucumbers and Macadamia Nut oil to hair in section and airdry(stretched)


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 24, 2010)

Shame on me for not checking in. Washed last night and DC'd with Porosity Control.


----------



## alshepp635 (Jan 24, 2010)

I am deep conditioning with a moisture and protien mixture of Aphogee Reconstructor and Ausie 3 minute miracle.  I also mixed in some EVOO.  I have my heating cap on; will condition for 3 more hours while I rest/nap.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 24, 2010)

Did ayurveda tea rinse and DC with YTC and hairveda vatika frosting.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm mixing my dc concoction now.  I will be steaming with a mix of AOHSR, Hairveda's Asha Omega oil (just trying to use this up), and honeyquat.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 24, 2010)

*DC'ed a couple of nights ago with AO GPB*


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 24, 2010)

dc'ed/pre-pooed for 2.5 hrs. tonight.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jan 24, 2010)

Prepoo'd with HE Long Term Relationship and Evoo (Friday)
Deep conditioned with Aubrey Organics and Coconut Oil (Saturday)


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 24, 2010)

B_Phlyy said:


> Shame on me for not checking in. Washed last night and *DC'd with Porosity Control.*



WOOH LAWD! 
How did it make your hair feel?


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 25, 2010)

DCing under heating cap on dry hair with Alter Ego Linange restructuring mask. Trying to curb an abnormal amount of shedding and breakage.....


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 25, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> WOOH LAWD!
> How did it make your hair feel?


 
I was wondering this myself. Just using a little bit of this as a final rinse wreaked havoc with my hair.  I tried to use it just as often as I did my acv rinses and that was .


----------



## Chemetria (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey ladies just checking in I co-washed and deep conditioned on saturday my hair is starting to feel like cotton so soft I LOVE IT


----------



## Tafa01 (Jan 25, 2010)

washed and dced yesterday with Baba De Caracol, 30mn with heating cap.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Jan 25, 2010)

I missed my DC session this past weekend. I didn't have alot of time.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 25, 2010)

Checking in.   DC'd last night as follows:

pre-poo:  neem oil for scalp and Joico K-PAK for hair and then Tea rinsed.
Poo:  CON green label
DC:  Joico Moisture Recovery Balm
Leave in: NTM

Then dried under hood dry on low/med for 15 - 20 mins.


----------



## andromeda (Jan 25, 2010)

DC'd with Hairveda Sitrinillah on my cornrows for 1 hr with heat yesterday


----------



## clever (Jan 25, 2010)

Americka said:


> I am dc'ing (with my heat cap) using a combination of *Skala Fruit Cocktail masque*, Matrix Biolage Cera-Repair and La Plancha.



How do you like this?I was thinking about buying some.


----------



## grow (Jan 25, 2010)

Tafa01 said:


> washed and dced yesterday with Baba De Caracol, 30mn with heating cap.


 


Mzz Mac said:


> I missed my DC session this past weekend. I didn't have alot of time.


 

hey ladies!

TAFA01, where did you find the baba de caracol? i've been looking all over and can't find it anywhere!  thanks! (hopefully online?)  

MZZ MAC, i LOVE that t-shirt! PERFECT for doing length checks! do you know where i could order one online maybe?  thanks!

tonight i should pre poo with my oils (cayenne, castor, essential oils &amla all mixed up and massaged in....) then tomorrow will have to be dc & co wash time or i'll be forced to do a p style with all those oils in! lol!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 25, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I was wondering this myself. Just using a little bit of this as a final rinse wreaked havoc with my hair.  I tried to use it just as often as I did my acv rinses and that was .



I'm really sorry to hear that. 
I personally love PC, but it really is such a hit or miss product. It just doesn't get along with some folks' hair, and for others, it's wonderful. 

I can't imagine DCing with it though, and I've read reports that leaving it on too long will jack your head up. 

 The first wash day after a relaxer, I'll leave it on for ten minutes and then follow with a  cold rinse. But normally, I'll only let it sit anywhere from 30 seconds - 2 minutes.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 25, 2010)

Have henna in my hair right now.  Will DC with Sitrinillah and AOHSR.  Trying to use up the AOHSR will not repurchase.  I found the Sitrinillah under some other things and it was almost empty so I mixed them with some HOT oil (mostly EVOO and EVCO).  Will DC with and without heat for some unknown period of time.  I will twist it up for the week since I work.


----------



## quasimodi (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm still hanging in there.

I'm prepooing with V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie.  I'll detangle after 20 minutes ago and put my hair in loose twists for a wash w/ Coconut Milk Shampoo Bar (Chagrin Valley).  Then I'll DC for about 30 minutes with Yes to Carrots.  I've never used it before, so hopefully it'll be a delightful experience.     Afterwards I'll do a tea & ACV rinse, apply leave-in, moisturize, seal, & twist.


----------



## quasimodi (Jan 25, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Have henna in my hair right now. Will DC with Sitrinillah and AOHSR. Trying to use up the AOHSR will not repurchase. I found the Sitrinillah under some other things and it was almost empty so I mixed them with some HOT oil (mostly EVOO and EVCO). Will DC with and without heat for some unknown period of time. I will twist it up for the week since I work.


 

Hmmm.  I need to henna this week.  ...maybe Friday.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm still keeping up with my DCs.  I'd straightened my hair last week and had a bunch of cones in it, so I washed with ORS Creamy Aloe, then DCd with Shescentit Tea Tree & Grapefruit mixed with garlic oil and Amla oil under my steamer for 20 minutes.  My mother commented on how quickly my hair shrunk back down to nothingness !  Good--no heat damage!


----------



## npryncess (Jan 25, 2010)

Washed with Profectiv MegaGrowth and DC w/Suave Radiant Brunette on Friday. My hair was really soft and shiny. Tonight I deep conditioned with LeKair Cholesterol conditioner under the dryer for an hr. then co-washed with Suave Radiant Brunette, cool blow dry and twist for twist-out.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 25, 2010)

npryncess--Did you change your screen name? I don't have you listed as a challenger but I will go add you now.


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 25, 2010)

Did my 1st post relaxer DC.  Used Burt's Bees Avocado pre-poo treatment, Aquage Sea Extend (protein) then 30 min under the dryer with Moisture Velvet.


----------



## Tafa01 (Jan 26, 2010)

grow said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> TAFA01, where did you find the baba de caracol? i've been looking all over and can't find it anywhere! thanks! (hopefully online?)
> 
> ...


 
I got a half gallon when I went to DR recently lol. BUT the first time I tried it (when I fell in love), it was from this website:
http://www.roundbrushhair.com/search.aspx?find=baba+de+caracol&log=false&category=3


----------



## panamoni (Jan 26, 2010)

DC'd last night on dry hair w/ Phytojojoba, Motions Moisture Plus (trying to use up), EVOO, and honey under the heating cap for 30min, then around the house for about 2 hours.  Wonderful feeling.  

I wanted to try the DC on dry hair then shampoo, which turned out ok, but it just didn't feel right shampooing after that wonderful DC.  I tried to keep it to my scalp, and was too paranoid to do a second lather, which I am accustomed to doing.  Followed up w/ a rinse of Hello Hydration, then Porosity Control.   

My hair feels great.  Though, I'll stick to Shampooing first, hopping out of the shower to DC, then hopping back in to finish up.  

I used Silicon Mix Leave-in and Infusium 23 Leave-in, air dried overnight, then put some Joico Color Intense Shine Serum (I forgot what it's called).  

Again, hair feels great.  I think it's the EVOO and Honey.  

Also, this is probably the first time that I used only moisture DCs.  I've been sort of addicted to protein, and I'm trying to see what will happen if I do moisture only every so often.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 26, 2010)

Did a Fantasia IC Reconstructor for a few minutes and I'm currently DCing with Silk Elements Megasilk Olive Moisturizing Treatment.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 26, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I will add you to this one. Seems you are feeling better now so that's a good thing.
> 
> 
> This sounds so good.


 
Thanks for adding me.  Yes, I am doing better, and I'm very thankful to be alive!


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 26, 2010)

DCing right now with my ors mayo/ors replenishing/evco mixture and a plastic cap.  Not sure if this is gonna make a difference but i warmed the condish up before i put it in my hair.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 27, 2010)

Checking in!
This evening, I DCed with Nexxus Humectress, honey, and castor oil. 
I put the mixture on my dry hair, spritzed plain water on top of it, put a grocery bag on my head, and then sat under my hood dryer for an hour. Then I got out, spritzed my hair with cold water, and let my hair cool off for thirty minutes before rinsing out the DC.


----------



## Truth (Jan 27, 2010)

Later on today i'll be doin some dc'n with what..i'm noooottt exactly sure yet, however I do know it will happen then my first flexi set..woohoooo i'm excited!!


----------



## JKSprite (Jan 27, 2010)

"This helps to inform the newbies in that we'll know if they are using the correct conditioners for their hair in an effort to avoid protein/moisture overload. "

THANK YOU!! I have that issue of not knowing if I'm over-do'ing it!


----------



## PJaye (Jan 27, 2010)

Checking in:

DC'ed with doctored Elasta DPR on top of a KISS Express rinse with no heat for an hour.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 27, 2010)

I got some SSI Fortifying Masque from one of my girls on here so I'm going to use that this week. Can't week! I love that conditioner. I'll follow it up with some KBB or Smooth Down Butter Treat for a bit of moisture.


----------



## quasimodi (Jan 27, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Checking in!
> This evening, I DCed with Nexxus Humectress, honey, and castor oil.
> I put the mixture on my dry hair, spritzed plain water on top of it, put a grocery bag on my head, and then sat under my hood dryer for an hour. Then I got out, spritzed my hair with cold water, and let my hair cool off for thirty minutes before rinsing out the DC.


 
How'd your hair feel afterwards?


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 27, 2010)

And i'm sold. Warming up the dc/oil mix made the oil actually do something and it almost felt like i did a pure hot oil treatment after i rinsed it out.  I will be rotating between the 2 until i use up every dc I own.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 27, 2010)

quasimodi said:


> How'd your hair feel afterwards?



Like butter. It was very soft and moist. 

I'm actually looking at my steamer kind of sideways now, because when everything was done and my hair was dry, it actually felt better with the bag and hood dryer than it did when I steamed it on Saturday. 

I don't know if that's because of the honey and castor oil with the Nexxus (I've never tried that mix before), or because I just don't know how to make the steamer work for me. There's probably something that I'm doing wrong.

Or my steamer is possessed by Satan. 
Who knows?


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 27, 2010)

Just checking in! I have been really busy with family and school. I have still been dc twice a week. I am in love wit AOHSR! I haven't used it as a dc yet just as a cowash. I do plan on trying it ad a dc'er.


----------



## grow (Jan 27, 2010)

i co-washed the oils and auyervedic powders out yesterday and dc'd with alterna life and used joico k-pak to restructure with protein.

i still can't tell if my hair likes joico or aphogee tea&keratin for protein.....which one is best for your experience, ladies?


----------



## GodsGrace (Jan 27, 2010)

Last weekend, deep conditioned with ORS Replenishing Conditioner with EVOO. This week, co-washed with a mix of VO5 moisture milk and Tressemme moisture rich conditioner. I really think my hair does not like Tressemme conditioners at all cause it always feels kinda hard afterwards. Oh well.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 27, 2010)

Truth said:


> Later on today i'll be doin some dc'n with what..i'm noooottt exactly sure yet, however I do know it will happen then my first flexi set..woohoooo i'm excited!!


I think I will do a flexi set tonight too.



Chaosbutterfly said:


> Like butter. It was very soft and moist.
> 
> I'm actually looking at my steamer kind of sideways now, because when everything was done and my hair was dry, it actually felt better with the bag and hood dryer than it did when I steamed it on Saturday.
> 
> ...


 
Honey is a humectant so that could be it.  Also you're steaming without a plastic cap, right?

After doing a hot oil treatment I will be dcing with steam on dry hair with Giovanni's Nutrafix Reconstructor.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 27, 2010)

DC with AOGVP and garnier.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 27, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I think I will do a flexi set tonight too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep...I slather my hair in condish and then hop under the steamer. No cap or bag or anything. 

I'm going to try the honey and castor oil mixture when I steam this weekend. 

But I've been thinking about this all day (yes, it has been disturbing me that much) and I think that I might be overdoing it. My hair is fine and chemically processed, so I thought that lots and lots of steam would be good. I was using it on its highest setting for over an hour. But maybe less is more with steam...at the salon, they never steam me for more than 45 minutes. Next time, I'm going to do it for 45 minutes, and see if there's any improvement.

Sorry for highjacking the thread with my steamer issues. *flees*


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm about to co-wash with shescentit's honey conditioning rinse and then DC with Hairveda's Stirinilah (sp?) overnight on towel-dried hair. I'll rinse it out in the morning and go to work with a wet bun (sealed ends with vatika frosting) as my PS.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jan 28, 2010)

Tonight I did my weekly DC with UBH conditioner under the dryer for 30 minutes. I use the same dc each week. I did try Burt's Bees Avocado Butter Pre-shampoo treatment on my wet hair for one hour before shampooing. I also added porosity control conditioner as my final rinse out. I rollerset my hair and I am sitting under the dryer now. Can't wait to see how it turns out this time.

I like to try different things, but my core products (deep conditioner, daily moisturizers, and oils) are ALWAYS the same. There's something to be said for consistency.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 29, 2010)

checking in. I haven't been DC like I would like to because I think it's a waste in my braids. I plan to go full throttle when I take them out though. No if's and's or but's.


----------



## Mari J (Jan 29, 2010)

checkin in!


----------



## grow (Jan 29, 2010)

i'm presently dc'ing with coconut milk mixed with molasses, a tbsp of aloe vera juice and a tbsp of rosemary water. (i also added a few drops of essential oils: thyme, lavender, ginger rosemary and cedarwood)

i've had it on for 2 hours now (i wrapped my hair in saran wrap then put a towel over it).

i'm gonna take it off in a few then let my hair airdry before i begin the next steps.....


----------



## cch24 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rinsed my hair in the shower this morning in preparation for my dc's this afternoon.

Prepoo with Mane n Tail and coconut oil for 30 mins with heat.
Wash with Hair One.
Deep Condition with Pantene Time Renewal and castor/olive oil for 60 mins with heat.
Detangle with new Ouidad Detangling comb!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey there ladies,

Today, I am pre-pooing/deep conditioning with CON porosity co, Lanza volume booster, and co. In a couple of hours, I will shampoo and conditioner rinse my hair and bun it up to air dry and call it a day.


----------



## maxineshaw (Jan 29, 2010)

I know I haven't posted in here in a minute.  I have been dc'ing my hair.  

I've used 
Queen Helene Hot olive oil hot oil treatment (meh)
Creme of Nature Moisture something conditioner (terrible, but Sunshyne is right, it makes a good co-wash)

And something else I can't remember.  

Today I'll be dc'ing with LeKair Cholesterol Plus.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll dc on Sunday using the following:

NTM Deep Recovery Mask (it makes my hair so soft)


----------



## MisSweeTiera (Jan 29, 2010)

So just checking in, I recently wanted to try the Aussie Moist Mask, because certain people were raving about it, so far nothing bad but I started using Giovanni Direct Leave in this past week, used it like 3 times. HATE IT!!!  And it's the old kind, so I think I'll be offering that up for swap. I want to try the Aubrey organics but money won't permit that for a while so it'll be the Aussie and Hair Mayo, which I did last week as well.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jan 30, 2010)

Did hard protein trmt (relaxer next week) followed by DC w/heat w/ mix of Smooth Down, Humectin, Color Ensure, olive oil, honey, clear Jazzing.


----------



## bimtheduck (Jan 30, 2010)

Relaxer next week so aphogee 2 step treatment then deep condition with Matrix Biolage ultra hydrating balm, aussie moist 3 min miracle, NTM and evoo under heat for 15 min and w/o heat for 1 hour. Applied my leave ins and air dried.


----------



## winona (Jan 30, 2010)

3hr Apply Anita Grant Rhassoul Clay and coconut cream 
Rinse and detangle hair with YTCumber
Section hair Overnight DC with AOHSR and Castor Oil
Use brown sugar scrub and YTC to get rid of buildup on scalp
Rinse
Apply YTC+macadamia nut oil and Homemade Leave in to cornrow hair to dry


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 30, 2010)

Checking in- DC today with Paul Mitchell hair repair treatment followed by Silk elements luxury moisturising conditioner. DC with heat for 1 hour each.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 30, 2010)

I tried DPR11 again last night but this time mixed with castor oil. I  do not like it. It couldn't touch my cheapie mix of Aussie 3 min miracle and AOHBR. even just plain old Suave Humectant leaves my hair feeling better. FAIL


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 30, 2010)

Once DS wakes up (he fell asleep in my room) I'm going to clarify with my Redken cleansing cream, then DC with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm (I might mix in something else, but I'm not sure yet). I plan to sit under the dryer or 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm stuck in another snow storm so today is hair day. I prepoo, protein treatment,  ayurveda tea rinse, DC with AOWC/AM and honeyquat sat under steamer for hour.


----------



## alshepp635 (Jan 30, 2010)

I deep conditioned with a mixture of Aussie moist and Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor for 1 hour under the hooded dryer. Allowed my hair to cool then did a cool water rinse followed by Roux PC & another cold water rinse.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 30, 2010)

Pre-poo'ed overnight with a mix of EVOO and aphogee 2 minute, shampooed then DC'ed with ORS repleneshing for 1hr no heat.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 30, 2010)

I dc'd with hairtrition 3 minute deep conditioner for about 20 minutes. It's not that great and I had to be way heavy handed with it. THis can possibly be one conditioner that feels dry to me. Good thing I only got the trial size even though I'm out of that. I need to find a good protein DC though because I feel that that's why I always have breakage each time I wash my hair...


----------



## PinkyD (Jan 30, 2010)

I wash, detangled, then slapped in some AO White Camelia and parted mt hair in two and plaitedto stretch. I seal the ends with shea, and I sealed the the head with coconut oil. I sat under the dryer for about 30minutes...then DONE!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 30, 2010)

Pre-pooing/DCing under heating cap right now with Giovanni Nutrafix and EVOO on dry braided hair....will DC after wash with something super moisturizing mixed with honey.


----------



## PocketVenus (Jan 30, 2010)

So I've been DC'ing for the past 24 hours because I'm too lazy to wash my hair. Also, I have to re-do some of my braids, which is actually why I'm putting this off so much.
I'm using Mega-Tek (diluted with Cantu Shea Natural Olive Oil and BB Castor Oil Hair Treatment) on my scalp with evening primrose oil. Then on my hair shaft, Joico Moisture Recovery Hair Lotion and Nutrine Garlic Conditioner.
I think that's it.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 30, 2010)

Today, I did a reconstructor treatment w/ Fantasia IC Reconstructor and followed up w/ an ORS Replenishing DC w/ heat for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 30, 2010)

Had a major exam so I am just now washing my hair....
-Clarified with Suave.
-Washed with CON- green
-And DC with Aphogee 2 min (I guess you can consider that a DC)
I am air drying at the moment.


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 30, 2010)

I washed with CON Detangling Shampoo and conditioned in the shower with HE LTR and then deep conditioned with LeKair Cholesterol Plus mixed with JBCO, olive oil and honey under the heating cap.


----------



## maxineshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Forgot to add that I am back on the prepoo bandwagon too.  I used to just do it with coconut oil.  This time I mixed it with olive oil.  My hair was too soft after washing it.  The LeKair Cholesterol was also good too.  I'm really surprised at the results.  I think I like it more than Queen Helene.  


But, I messed all that conditioning up by moisturizing my hair with Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme.  I like the way it makes my hair feel, but it's a little on the flaky side.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 31, 2010)

Doing a HOT right now, will wash with Hairveda's Amala Shampoo, tea rinse, steam with Sitrinillah, detangle, and acv rinse.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 31, 2010)

Dcing today with avocado butter and goat milk.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 31, 2010)

Checkin in!
Yesterday, I did a treatment with Aphogee 2 Minute for about 30 minutes, with no heat. It was supposed to be 20 minutes, but I forgot. It was cool though, my hair is fine. But I am now rethinking my whole protein thing...I was loving all up on Aphogee, but I think I liked my hair better after Motions CPR. With the Motions, my hair comes out butter soft but the strength is lacking. Then with Aphogee, I get teflon tough hair, but it's not as soft as I like. Maybe I'll use them both up and find a new reconstructor. 

Then I steamed for 45 minutes with Nexxus Humectress, Castor Oil, Honey, and a spoonful of Silicon Mix (I rant out of Nexxus). My hair came out really well this time...very moist, smooth and silky. I want to tell myself that it's because I finally figured out the steamer, but I'm frightened it was the Silicon Mix. Time will tell though.

But let me tell ya'll about some Silicon Mix. That smell is no joke. It's not bad, but damn it's strong! It lingered on my hands and in my hair for so long. I woke up this morning and took off my scarf and it smelled like Silicon Mix. My towels smell like Silicon Mix and my pillow smells like Silicon Mix. And after rollersetting, wrapping overnight, and flat ironing, my hair STILL smells like Silicon Mix. And now my flat iron smells faintly like it. I'm about to have a fit.


----------



## january noir (Jan 31, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> But let me tell ya'll about some Silicon Mix. *That smell is no joke*. It's not bad, but damn it's strong! It lingered on my hands and in my hair for so long. I woke up this morning and took off my scarf and it smelled like Silicon Mix. My towels smell like Silicon Mix and my pillow smells like Silicon Mix. And after rollersetting, wrapping overnight, and flat ironing, my hair STILL smells like Silicon Mix. And now my flat iron smells faintly like it. I'm about to have a fit.



I LOVE IT!    I like my hair to be thoroughly perfumed and Silicon Mix, So Sexxy, Ojon and Frederick Fekkai Glossing Conditioner do just that.


----------



## Americka (Jan 31, 2010)

DC'ing (heat cap) with Baba De Caracol


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 31, 2010)

Here's the DC I'm doing today:

pre-poo with vatika frosting
clarify with Y2C poo 
Aphogee 2min
30 min heat w/ Stirinilah

I've been PS with my phony pony all week so I expect to have lots of tangles so I hope Stirinilah will help me detangle!


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm wrapping up my DC session now.  I pre-poo'd last night with the Redken overnight treat, then washed with Joico Chelating shampoo today.  I used Alter Ego without heat for about a half hour, then followed up with Alterna Caviar mask under heat for 30 minutes before I used the Joico cuticle sealer.  My hair feels delicious!


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 31, 2010)

*Checking in:

I pre-pooed with a mixture of coconut oil, castor oil, honey, and Aussie Moist.
Clarified with Avalon Organics lemon and shea butter clarifying shampoo
Now I'm sitting under the dryer DC'ing with a mixture of Deva Curl Heaven in Hair (roommate gave it to me to use since she didn't like it), coconut oil, Aussie Moist, Goldwell Kerasilk Rich Treatment for Dry and Damaged Hair, and Tresseme Smooth and Silky Deep Smoothing Masque. 

Yeah, I got creative... I really needed a moisture DC since my hair has been getting alot of protein from my daily Mega-Tek applications (even though I only apply it to to my scalp, it still gets on my hair).

Gonna rinse and rollerset later!
*


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 31, 2010)

Dc'ed today using NTM Deep Recovery Mask. I'll up my dc'ing up to twice a week once I hit six weeks post. I figure I'll have more NG then.


----------



## Katherina (Feb 1, 2010)

I am DCing right now. I haven't missed a beat; I've DCed after every poo so far this year! My _hair _is happy  She loves me and she shows it when I treat her right.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 1, 2010)

Oil rinsed with my HOT then cowashed with Green Tea & Hibiscus.  Detangling was a breeze.  DC'd with Lustrasilk, AOHSR, Sitrinillah for 2hrs with heat.  Hair came out soft I have about 1-2 uses but can mix up more to get rid of the Lustrasilk.  Twisted up with Coco Cream Leave-in, EVCO, and my soft butter mix.


----------



## LongCurlz (Feb 1, 2010)

Did a protein deep condition with AO GPB for 30 minutes with my heat cap. Then applied Shescenit coco cream leave-in


----------



## Ms_Twana (Feb 1, 2010)

I DCed Saturday with Aphogee 2 min for 35 minutes with heat.


----------



## panamoni (Feb 1, 2010)

DC'd on Saturday with Matrix Biolage Fortitherapie Conditioner mixed w EVOO and Honey -- for about 45min.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 1, 2010)

I wash with Giovanni 50/50 and dc with mix of AOWC, honeyquat, AM today.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 1, 2010)

I DCed on dry hair with AO GBP with heat for like 20 minutes. I also added some coconut and jojoba oil.. Then I rinsed, pooed with elasta qp poo for relaxed hair, put on roux porosity control then I detangled with aussie moist.
Then I rollerset with qhemet cocoa tree detangling ghee and CHI silk infusion and now I'm drying it.


----------



## varaneka (Feb 1, 2010)

I finally DC'd with Brendita's Body Works' High on Coconut and Global Goddess' Coconut Amla Oil. I used my cordless heat wrap, and instead of rinsing right after the 30 minutes, I left the mix in my hair and will rinse later in the week lol. I don't feel well, and I don't think using cold water on my head would be fun at all.


----------



## andromeda (Feb 2, 2010)

Back on schedule with my henna treatments.  Hennaed this weekend and dc'd with AOWC (mixed with a bit of coco oil and AOSHR).  The henna had really dried out a section in the front of my hair and the dc brought it back to life.   After rinsing out the dc thoroughly (had to do so twice), I rinsed with cold water to seal the cuticle (I always forget to do this last step).  

I moisturized with QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee and sealed with olive oil.  I cornrowed my hair and sealed the ends with shea butter.  I'll be keeping the cornrows in for the next month and keeping up with my weekly dc's.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Feb 3, 2010)

Doing a much needed DC on dry, braided hair tonight with Alter Ego Restructuring Mask and Giovanni 50:50 Hydrating Calming Conditioner.


----------



## Pooks (Feb 3, 2010)

I washed last night with Giovanni TTT poo, then followed with a mixture of AO GBP, HSR, WC and extra wheatgerm oil.  Left my DC on for about 3 hours, no heat.  

DCing less often right now due to not wishing to wet and manipulate my twists, cold weather, seeing if my hair is OK being DCd only once every week or every 2 weeks.  

Also if I were exercising which I'm not nono I would DC or cowash more often, I wouldn't have a choice!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 3, 2010)

I washed my hair with L'occ shampoo and con sample, not enough to really test the product so I DC on Monday with Lustrasilk shea and mango for 1 hour with steam, hair felt softer. Will DC with AO HSR and Olive Oil on Friday.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 3, 2010)

Doing a HOT right now then will steam with AOGPB, will detangle, and finish with an acv rinse.


----------



## Miss AJ (Feb 3, 2010)

Been DCing for the past hour with my conditioner/oil mix.  Can't wait to do my hardcore protein and steam treatment when I get back to my home base this weekend!


----------



## Jhuidah (Feb 3, 2010)

DC'd last night with a mixture of Palmer's Coconut Oil Protein Pack and Redken Extreme Rescue force on dry hair for a bit more than one hour with body heat.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 4, 2010)

Checking in! I've been keeping my hair in cornrows for the past 2 weeks.  I redid them individually last night after using Giovanni TTT shampoo and protein infusion deep conditioner.  I also used giovanni deeper moisture.  I cowash with my conrnrows in.  I'm about 10weeks post, but i have some good new growth!


----------



## halee_J (Feb 4, 2010)

DC'd last night with ORS repleneshing 1 hr, no heat.


----------



## lovelynights (Feb 4, 2010)

Just checking in im dc'n with DPR11 and my new microwave cap today


----------



## Salsarisma (Feb 4, 2010)

Weekly dc. Doing something different this week. I pre-poked wirh Burt's Bees Avocado Butter; I washed with Trader Joe's Tea Tree shampoo; applied Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor for a few minutes and washed out. Applied L'occitane Aromathologie Repairing Mask and sitting under dryer for 30 minutes. I can't wait to see how my hair turns out!!


----------



## Americka (Feb 4, 2010)

Shampooed and conditioned with Skala Shea Butter
Deep conditioning with Skala Fruit Cocktail


----------



## Truth (Feb 4, 2010)

Woah Checkin in.. DC has been going great... i'ma try to lay off my NTM deep recovery mask since that lil jar is quite expensive  I have some Aussie 3 min and some Leklair, so i'm going to gives those a go... Tonight I'll be using my Aussie 3 min on dry hair and doing a detangle (yaayyyy) ... and sleeping in a baggy


----------



## PJaye (Feb 4, 2010)

Checking in:

Conditioning overnight with my doctored Silk Elements Megasilk Treatment and will DC tomorrow with my doctored Elasta QP DPR.   

BTW, I forgot to check in last week (I'm so sorry) - all I did was a DC with my Elasta after using the Aphogee 2-Minute conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello ladies, I'm back and will be in the full swing of caring for my hair in a week or 2. You ladies are doing very well. Keep up the good work.

Also, good job Shay72.


----------



## Mari J (Feb 4, 2010)

Checking in! I've been deep conditioning with UBH twice a week. It is definitely making my hair stronger


----------



## panamoni (Feb 5, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Hello ladies, I'm back and will be in the full swing of caring for my hair in a week or 2. You ladies are doing very well. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Also, good job Shay72.


Welcome back Aggie!! Wonderful to see you.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 5, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Hello ladies, I'm back and will be in the full swing of caring for my hair in a week or 2. You ladies are doing very well. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Also, good job Shay72.


 
Thank you! Happy to see you back.  Your picture in your siggy is beautiful.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 5, 2010)

I am excited about doing a DC tomorrow! Will use Aussie Moist Shampoo and then do a DC with HSR under steam for an hour, then follow up with Gio Leave in and JBCO for the ends and scalp. I hope the above is ok for me.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 5, 2010)

DCing with Aphogee 2 min mixed with CON-purple, oh and I sprayed some of my Amla and Brahmi tea rinse on top. Hope my hair turns out fine.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll be double DC since we have a snow storm all weekend. Tonight I prepoo with oil, garnier, then use qheumet cleansing tea, dc with AOWC, honey, giovanni smooth as silk. 
Using up my stash.


----------



## sunbubbles (Feb 5, 2010)

ID LIKE TO JOIN PLEASE!! Ill be back later with a list of all my DC that I will be using, and a pic!


----------



## DaRKNLuVLy (Feb 5, 2010)

Sunday I DC'd with ORS Replenishing Pak, and last night I DC'd with Silicon Mix, honey, and coconut oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 5, 2010)

sunbubbles said:


> ID LIKE TO JOIN PLEASE!! Ill be back later with a list of all my DC that I will be using, and a pic!


 
I added you.


----------



## Truth (Feb 5, 2010)

I ended up just using the lekair as a DC either way came out great..


----------



## winona (Feb 5, 2010)

CoWash hair of the dirt from the week
Air dried
Applied Castor OIl and AOIN conditioner and steamed for 30 min
I am feelin kind of lazy tonight so I probably wont rinse hair until tomorrow morning


----------



## grow (Feb 6, 2010)

yesterday did my oiling of my scalp, then dc'd overnight with ors replenishing pak.

hair silky smooth today!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Feb 6, 2010)

DC'd last night with Pantene Mask.  DC'd earlier this week with AO HSR.


----------



## naturalpride (Feb 6, 2010)

I cowashed with VO5 Moisture Milks and now I'm deep conditioning under the heating cap with LeKair Cholesterol Plus for an hour


----------



## makeupgirl (Feb 6, 2010)

checking in.....I am now dc my hair now since I'm snowed in.  I've been slacking for 2 weeks only because I had surgery and my dad died.  I'm trying to get back on track.   My hair has grown to 4 inches now and I'm 4 months natural.  The growth is slow but it's worth it.  well 30 mins to go until I wash this out and I need to put more ORS cond on the list this week to buy.  Until next time.


----------



## grow (Feb 7, 2010)

Mrs. Verde said:


> DC'd last night with Pantene Mask. DC'd earlier this week with AO HSR.


 
hi Mrs. Verde!

could you please tell me what AO HSR is?

i looked it up on the stickies acronyms page, but it's not listed......

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Zawaj (Feb 7, 2010)

grow said:


> hi Mrs. Verde!
> 
> could you please tell me what AO HSR is?
> 
> ...



Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose


----------



## Ms_Twana (Feb 7, 2010)

I DCed with Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol under heat for 30 minutes. Then I stayed under the shower cap for another 2.5 hours after I went to take my clothes out of the washer and put them in the dry and realized my tube had come out of the pipe and my carpet was soaking wet. So then I had to wet vac and all that.  Exhausting!!!

Anyway, MAN I have been SLIPPIN on this cholesterol. I bought it a long time ago and I decided to pull it out of my "products that I never use anymore" bag. I'm glad I did. My hair felt great afterwards.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 7, 2010)

Pre-pooed with a mix of aphogee 2min and Alaparf nourishing cream....I must say that nourishing cream is a protein but it makes my hair soooo soft and moisturized! Then steamed for 30 min with ORS repleneshing.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 7, 2010)

Checking in!
Yesterday, I did a 30 minute treatment with Aphogee 2 Minute, no heat or steam. Then I steamed with Silicon Mix, honey, castor oil, and avocado oil (trying to get rid of it) for 45 minutes. I sat with it for another 30, to let my hair cool off. 

My hair came out very soft and moisturized. I'm still not sure if its the steamer or the silicon mix though. I guess I'll find out when the silicon mix is gone. 
And this smell is still killing me. ;_;

I don't know how they make this smell linger for so long and so strongly, but they need to hook Herbal Essences up with the secret. I'd love to smell like LTR or HH all day. 




makeupgirl said:


> checking in.....I am now dc my hair now since I'm snowed in.  I've been slacking for 2 weeks only because I had surgery and my dad died.  I'm trying to get back on track.   My hair has grown to 4 inches now and I'm 4 months natural.  The growth is slow but it's worth it.  well 30 mins to go until I wash this out and I need to put more ORS cond on the list this week to buy.  Until next time.



I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2010)

HI ladies, I am back to DCing but not very often because I have too much new growth and I am not about to be detangling it very often. I am using Mizani Renew Reconstructor gelee mixed with the MRR masque with heat for 20minutes. 

I am now going to be following it up with Nature's Gate Hemp Nourishing Conditioner mixed with Alerna Hemp Hydrate Conditioner and some sunflower oil for the ceramide.


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 7, 2010)

Yesterday I DC'd on dry hair with Alterna Hemp Hydrate and did a Fantasia IC Reconstructor for a few minutes.


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 7, 2010)

DaRKNLuVLy said:


> Sunday I DC'd with ORS Replenishing Pak, and last night I DC'd with Silicon Mix, honey, and coconut oil.


 
Great progress in your siggy! It looks like the health of your hair has turned around.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2010)

Today I did ayurveda conditioning and steaming with AOWC, honey, sunsilk.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 7, 2010)

Okay I will be shampooing with CON (green), protein treatment with Hairveda's Methi Sativa step 1, double tea rinse, dc with step 2 of MS, detangle, acv rinse.


----------



## Zedster (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm checking in (still need to post my starting pic).

DC'd Friday overnight using Frank Juice as a moisturizer and Dabur Vatika Coconut Hair Oil with Henna, Amla & Lemon. I use the oil on and off because I love the smell, but haven't seriously measured if I have any progress. I hope doing this challenge will get me to pay more attention to my hair.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Feb 7, 2010)

Deleted........changed my mind


----------



## goodmorningruby (Feb 7, 2010)

Aggie said:


> HI ladies, I am back to DCing but not very often because I have too much new growth and I am not about to be detangling it very often. I am using Mizani Renew Reconstructor gelee mixed witht he MRR masque with heat for 20minutes.
> 
> I am now going to be following it up with Nature's Gate Hemp Nourishing Conditioner mixed with Alerna Hemp Hydrate Conditioner and some sunflower oil for the ceramide.



Hi Aggie, OT: you look very pretty in your sig picture! 

How is the Alterna working for your hair?


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Feb 7, 2010)

I apologize, I have not been posting lately.  I've been DC'ing regulary with my KeraCare Humecto.


----------



## s1b000 (Feb 8, 2010)

Wrapping up my DC now with Shu Uemura Moisture Velvet.


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 8, 2010)

DC for hours today. I used some Elasta qp DPR-11 old formula, olive oil, honey, mayo,a tad JBCO,and Sydney smooth(I didn't want to use this but my hair is SO thick now  ran out of DPR). My hair felt ok when I rinsed. My coils were popping. So much that I think I am a 4a/b. Cornrowed my hair up for the wig I am making tomorrow. See ya in 10-14.


----------



## PocketVenus (Feb 8, 2010)

DC'ing overnight with megatek, peppermint oil and evening primrose oil on my scalp and vatika oil, coconut oil and Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque on my hair. Covered in a shower cap and then scarf.
Working out tmrw morning and will co-wash after that.


----------



## Shana' (Feb 8, 2010)

I haven't updated in a while. Tomorrow while packing, I will dc on dry hair with Nacadit Olive oil and honey.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 8, 2010)

Checking in. For the last 2 weeks DC on dry hair.  It was ok but like DC on wet hair for me.  DC on wet twisted hair with homemade conditioner today and under hood dryer.  Moist delicious hair as always!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yesterday I went out and bought some more DCs because I was running out. I got lustrasilk's cholesterol. I got the olive oil, shea butter and mango, and aloe vera.


----------



## bimtheduck (Feb 8, 2010)

Got a relaxer touch up friday but she didn't DC my hair. Baggyied last night and will baggy every other night for the rest of the week.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Feb 9, 2010)

Alright. Finally washing and flat ironing my hair today. I need to S&D anyway. Then no heat for a few months or til next touch up. Anyway, pre-pooed/DCed with alter ego garlic concentrated on the scalp& roots, ORS hair mayonnaise & alter ego restructuring mask mixed together under my usual EVOO. After wash will DC with honey, redken real control intense renewal mixed with something else (I'm trying to use up products).


----------



## andromeda (Feb 9, 2010)

DC'd on sunday under heat cap with AOHSR for 45 min


----------



## panamoni (Feb 9, 2010)

DC'd on Saturday with Phytojojoba, EVOO, and honey (and Motions Moisture Plus).  Also did an Aphogee 2min treatment.

Next week, I've decided to take my clothes steamer and try to do a steam treatment on my hair.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Feb 10, 2010)

DC w/Mill Creek Keratin condish + Neutral protein filler, followed by Humectin mixed w/evoo and honey.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 10, 2010)

DC'd w/ Alter Ego Garlic Treatment.


----------



## grow (Feb 10, 2010)

overnight dc'd on dry hair w/ors replenishing pak. 
gonna take that out today and put ayurvedic poo on (amla, brahmi), then co-wash them out.
(sebastian mask w/collagen added, phytokaritè w/ hydrolyzed wheat protein, silk amino acids& panthenol added) 

will also be co-washing w/mega tek for the 1st time! can't wait! (after the sebastian and before the phyto moisturizing dc)
also can't wait for JASON & AO HSR to get here! (ok, i am a pj! lol!)

HHJ ladies!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 10, 2010)

Going to DC with AOHSR and then apply some leave in and JBCO hopefully tonight.

My hair is breaking in little pieces and is wet from Mega Tek after bagging, so I dont know what to do :-( cry


----------



## grow (Feb 10, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Going to DC with AOHSR and then apply some leave in and JBCO hopefully tonight.
> 
> My hair is breaking in little pieces and is wet from Mega Tek after bagging, so I dont know what to do :-( cry


 

hi Shopgalore!

could you please explain how you used Mega Tek?
i've researched sooo many different uses ladies have tried for this product.
is it breaking from the Mega Tek, do you think?
also, which Mega Tek product did you have in your hair?

THANKS, AND I HOPE THE JBCO STOPS THAT BREAKAGE!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Grow, I used the black bottle with blue writing, I applied it at night into my scalp mostly. I have been doing so for about 1 week.
I also have the spray that I sometimes use, not every day.

I dont know if it is mega tek, I am using so many different things, like the Vits etc, it really is hard to pin point. I also use leave in Mayo as well as a bit of coconut oil. It really only started yesterday when I used everything and then baggy at night, the hair is so damp and its breaking. I am thinking to maybe do a steam DC tonight and strip everything back, only use 2 things at a time and see what works and does not. Then wash my hair with shampoo on Sunday and see what happens. It is worrying.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been getting some extra time DC because I'm stuck at home with the blizzard. I mix AOWC with honey, wheatgerm oil, sunsilk.


----------



## grow (Feb 10, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Hi Grow, I used the black bottle with blue writing, I applied it at night into my scalp mostly. I have been doing so for about 1 week.
> I also have the spray that I sometimes use, not every day.
> 
> I dont know if it is mega tek, I am using so many different things, like the Vits etc, it really is hard to pin point. I also use leave in Mayo as well as a bit of coconut oil. It really only started yesterday when I used everything and then baggy at night, the hair is so damp and its breaking. I am thinking to maybe do a steam DC tonight and strip everything back, only use 2 things at a time and see what works and does not. Then wash my hair with shampoo on Sunday and see what happens. It is worrying.


 
hi Shopgalore, yes, i understand how worrying this is, also because i, too, use many things and though i'm sure we use good things, it makes it more difficult to find exactly which one is causing the problem.
on the official mt challenge page (i was just reading it slowly), there are many guidlines for using this product.
check it out at:http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=429988&highlight
i'm going to join this challenge so that i can monitor what i'm doing as well as how other ladies are using their mt...for example, after reading it, i'm taking out the protein i mentioned i was going to add in my phyto dc becasue it suggests we "stop other protein products".

also, Camilla's post on the bottom of this page:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=407118&page=29
was very helpful to me because i, too, have the  bottle with the blue writing on it, but it might be a bit strong at first....maybe gradual dilluted usage is best at the beginning.

i hope these links and posts can help you, and who knows, maybe there are others who dc with this product and can help us with their practices!

good luck, this breakage, too, shall pass!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Grow!! I have been doing some reading and I am going to shampoo with Ors Aloe and then do a DC with AO HSR and Oilve Oil and then wash and use little, I have very heavy handed and just use everything, so you are likely right about ODing on the MT, I will use little of it moving forward, not as much as I can.Lol!!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 10, 2010)

grow--I'm happy to see that you are taking away the protein bc I was worried about you using that and MT.  

I prepooed overnight with my oil concoction (jbco,shikakai growth elixir,mahabhrinraj and maybe asha omega??) I will do a HOT then dcing on dry hair with an amla treatment (amla, coconut milk,coconut oil, honey). I will steam for 1 hour. I will most likely do a flexirod set. Last time was a fail bc I forgot to get under the dryer so when I got up in the morning my hair was still wet. It takes my hair foooooooorever to dry.


----------



## grow (Feb 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> grow--I'm happy to see that you are taking away the protein bc I was worried about you using that and MT.
> 
> I prepooed overnight with my oil concoction (jbco,shikakai growth elixir,mahabhrinraj and maybe asha omega??) I will do a HOT then dcing on dry hair with an amla treatment (amla, coconut milk,coconut oil, honey). I will steam for 1 hour. I will most likely do a flexirod set. Last time was a fail bc I forgot to get under the dryer so when I got up in the morning my hair was still wet. It takes my hair foooooooorever to dry.


 

THANK YOU, SHAY72!!!

ladies, whatever happened to the "thanks" button we used to be able to click on?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 10, 2010)

^^It's been missing since sometime last night. This happened before and we got it back in a few days.  The blogs to the right and the ladies up top are missing too. I'm thinking they are doing some type of maintenance to the site.


----------



## grow (Feb 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> ^^It's been missing since sometime last night. This happened before and we got it back in a few days. The blogs to the right and the ladies up top are missing too. I'm thinking they are doing some type of maintenance to the site.


 

THANKS, AGAIN, SHAY72!!!

(i was beginning to think it was just my computer, lol!)


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 10, 2010)

You're welcome!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 10, 2010)

Checking in!
I steamed last night with Silicon Mix, honey, and castor oil for 45 minutes, and sat with it for an additional 30 to let it cool. I rollerset and wrapped it afterwards, and I'm very pleased with the outcome. My hair feels really soft, smooth, and moisturized. 
And the security guard in the dorm told me that my hair smelled nice this morning. It was creepy, but I appreciate the compliment. 

And one thing about my steamer that I love is that it really expedites the DC process. I used to have to sit for a long long long time before I felt like my DC had taken hold. Now, I use much less time to DC, and I can get wash day over with sooner.
And since I've been steaming for 45 minutes instead of 2 hours, my hair has been coming out better. So I guess I should stop calling my steamer Shaitan and find it a new name.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 10, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Checking in!
> I steamed last night with Silicon Mix, honey, and castor oil for 45 minutes, and sat with it for an additional 30 to let it cool. I rollerset and wrapped it afterwards, and I'm very pleased with the outcome. My hair feels really soft, smooth, and moisturized.
> And the security guard in the dorm told me that my hair smelled nice this morning. It was creepy, but I appreciate the compliment.
> 
> ...



What's the feeling you feel when your DC has taken hold?


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 10, 2010)

I am checking in. I have been doing the challenge but haven't been checking in. I am actually deep conditioning today with SE and AOHS!


----------



## halee_J (Feb 10, 2010)

Pre-pooed with a mix of aphogee 2min, Alfaprarf nourishing cream and EVOO. Now DCing with ORS repleneshing  I love this conditioner. Moisture moisture and slip slip slip! and it smells like oranges


----------



## quasimodi (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi, ladies,

I'm going to wash and henna my hair tomorrow evening.
Then I'm going to DC my hair overnight with a mixture
of Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment, Aussie 3 Minute MIracle,
honey, coconut oil, and aloe vera gel.

I'll do a leave-in of afrodetangler, moisturize and twist with 
Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream and Afroveda
Cocolatte Moisture Mask and seal with coconut oil.
Then I'll soft bonnet dry my twists for a twistout this weekend.

I'm thinking of purchasing some Alter Ego Garlic Treatment.
I've been wanting to try it.

Happy Growing!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 10, 2010)

For my Snow Day Hair Day I, HOT with my oil mix, Cowashed with Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse, Protein Treatment- Joico KPak, SSI Tea Tree & Grapefruit, MT; DC with Jasmine's Avocado & Silk Condish.  I used the Shea Butter Rinse as a leave in along with Vatika Frosting and Gillian Hair Butter and put in 3 strand twists.  Love my soft and strong hair.


----------



## grow (Feb 11, 2010)

hi ladies!

just to update on when i took the dc, ayurvedic poo's and mega tek + moisturizing condish off last night....

thanks again, Shay72.....having taken out those other proteins and ONLY used mega tek was a good choice.

Shopgalore, i tried a technique which might work for you, too....
once i was done and just coming out of the shower, i put a small amount of kukui oil (but any type will do) on my hair in each of the 4 sections i'd parted it in.

after that, i spritzed with the mega tek avocado detangler and wrapped my hair.
(and baggy, too)
yes, when i woke up, my hair was still damp, but after i let it air dry while still wrapped, it unwrapped smooth and soft.

i think that means it worked well....but i still experiment alot, lol!

hhg ladies!


----------



## blacksapphire (Feb 11, 2010)

I've been slacking on my regular DC 
so time to get back in the game. Anyone ever tried the partial silkworm cream/dc?? how was it?


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 11, 2010)

grow said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> just to update on when i took the dc, ayurvedic poo's and mega tek + moisturizing condish off last night....
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much grow, I will give it a go on Sunday.

Yesterday after washing and DC my hair, it was a bit rough, so I used only JBCO on my hair and this morning it is much softer, I think my problem is that I was soo liberal with the products, I am going to use less. I have only had my JBCO for under 2 weeks and half the 8oz bottle is left, so yep must take it easy!Lol!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 11, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Thanks so much grow, I will give it a go on Sunday.
> 
> Yesterday after washing and DC my hair, it was a bit rough, so I used only JBCO on my hair and this morning it is much softer, I think my problem is that I was soo liberal with the products, I am going to use less. I have only had my JBCO for under 2 weeks and half the 8oz bottle is left, so yep must take it easy!Lol!


 
I'm as heavy handed as they come and oils last me foooooorever.  Yeah you might want to slow down.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 12, 2010)

Checking in ladies....pre-pooed/deep conditioned last night for 2.5 hours without heat.


----------



## winona (Feb 12, 2010)

Checking in

I did really well on my Microbiology test so I decided to give my hair some extra care I havent paid attention to it all week.  Yet it was still soft and moisturized because of the DC and heavy creams I used last week Thank you LHCF

Anywho 
February 11
Night
Finger detangle with Olive Butter
P90X Yoga
Finger detangle with YTC in shower
Detangle with Shower Comb gently
Apply Island Naturals, HSR, Vatika frosting mix to hair (about 1cup almost wasn’t enough)
Steam DT for 20 min
Tea Rinse
Rinse with warm water
Apply YTC +homemade leave in
Let dry overnight

February 12
Cornrow hair into twisted ponytail with Capuacu Cream and water


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 12, 2010)

I did a great treatment with 1 part molasse, 1 part honey and 1 part condtioner! I left it on overnight all day yesterday - it was messy and sticky but the results was uber SOFT hair!


----------



## Salsarisma (Feb 12, 2010)

I DCed today with UBH under the dryer for 30 minutes. I then let my hair completely cool down before doing a chilling cold rinse. I'm under the dryer with my rollerset now.


----------



## deusa80 (Feb 12, 2010)

Checking in...

I Dc'd tonight with a mix of coconut oil, avocado oil, shescentit nourishing condish and 10en1 condish, I used my heating cap for about 10/15 mins and rinsed with cold water. My hair felt _really_ soft while washing it out and was very easy to comb through once it was all out.
I've never used this mix before but I hope it works like this the next time I use it


----------



## blacksapphire (Feb 12, 2010)

DC w/ lustrasilk sheabutter and mango for about an hour, looove it!

anyone ever tried the partial silk worn dc?


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 12, 2010)

I will be DCing with Matrix mixed with some Aphogee 2 min....hope that goes well, first time using Matrix.


----------



## Miss AJ (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm horrible about checking in but I'm going crazy cuz I haven't DCed in 5 days so tonight I'm gonna DC with......my Lustrasilk/MT combo.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 13, 2010)

I got a relaxer this week and although my hair was full BSL (below bra strap), i got a major trim and now its BSB (~1in above BSL). I was growing out my layers and needed to even them out; the back ones are pretty much fully grown out, but i still have face framing layers which will take a while. I am happy with the health of my hair, even tho i lost a good 1.5 inches. I won't be trimming for the rest of the year, so hopefully I will have MBL by august and at least between MBL and WL by the end of the year. This trim really set me back, but my hair is filling out nicely and health comes first! :-D i'm excited to see my progress as the year goes on!


----------



## lovelynights (Feb 14, 2010)

Checkin in I did a dc with NTM mask all day and washed out with Aussie Moist shampoo followed up HE HH and a cool rinse


----------



## Truth (Feb 14, 2010)

Okay, because I miss my curls, I will be dc'n tomorrow with NTM deep recovery mask as usual..


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 14, 2010)

I dc'ed with NTM Recovery Mask for 45 minutes, rinsed, and air-dried my hair. Since I will be hitting six weeks post this coming Thursday, I will add an additional dc day to help with my ng and stretching.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 14, 2010)

I swore I wasn't going to join another challenge but I just love talking about DCing too much.
I am prepooing with EVCO right now.  Will:
-Shampoo with Aphogee Deep moisture
-use Aphogee 2 min reconstructor, rinse
-Apply EVOO to my hair
-DC with  SitriNillah/EVOO/liquid B Vitamin/elasta QP dpr-11/jbco
-Conditioning cap 20 mins, rinse


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 14, 2010)

I will add you LaidBak.

I'm prepooing right now with vatika frosting. I will wash with nunulove handmades Honey & ...poo (trying to use up). Double tea rinse--use strengthening tea rinse then follow with moisturizing tea rinse then will dc under the steamer with AOHSR (trying to use this up too). Detangle and acv rinse.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 14, 2010)

Today I did prepoo with amla oil/ytc, then ayurveda conditioning, jason biotin,  dc under steamer with YTC mask and honey.


----------



## s1b000 (Feb 14, 2010)

Did my DC yesterday.  Pre-poo'd with Redken overnight treat, then used Aquage Silkening condish for protein followed by a mix of Alterna Caviar mask and Alter Ego Garlic with heat.  Came out really nice.


----------



## naturalpride (Feb 14, 2010)

I relaxed with Optimum Regualer Relaxer and deep conditioned with Optimum Reconstructor Conditioner, mixed with olive oil for 40 minutes.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 14, 2010)

I am DCing right now, with AOHSR, some job, avoc, olive, coco and castor oil, all mixed up. I am under my steamer. The oil is dripping like crazy, next time, I will use less oil!!Lol!!


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 14, 2010)

Dcing right now with avocado butter and goat milk.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 14, 2010)

Pre-pooed with alfaparf nourishing cream+castor oil, then Dc'ed with ORS replenishing.


----------



## grow (Feb 14, 2010)

i really wanted to dc w/my beloved ORS replenishing pak, but
i'm dedicated to stay away from cones and hopefully my AO HRS should arrive soon, which i can't wait to try, being cone free, soooo
in the meantime, i have some avocado butter on that i put on this morning, while tonight,
i just added alot of coconut oil for overnight.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 14, 2010)

Shampooed with shampoo bar and deep conditioned with rhassoul clay treatment yesterday.  Had to dust my ends this morning.  I am noticing a tremendous improvement in my hair with each dusting.  Wearing a braidout then back to twist by the end of the week. The goal is healthy MBL hair by Dec!


----------



## andromeda (Feb 14, 2010)

DCing with AOGPB right now under heat cap on dry hair.  This stuff smells so good!  This is my first time using it and I'm looking forward to great results when I rinse.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 15, 2010)

Checking in!
Yesterday, I sat with Motions CPR in my hair for twenty minutes.
Then, I steamed for 45 with plain Silicon Mix, and let it cool for another thirty.

I finished the Silicon Mix, but I definitely won't be repurchasing it. It worked well on my hair the other weeks, but I think that's because of the honey and castor oil. After using it alone this week, my hair was feeling kind of rough, and not as moisturized as before.


----------



## Opulence (Feb 15, 2010)

i deep conditioned with honey under the steamer for 15 minutes, then  with honey and  ORS replenishing pack under the steamer for 30 minutes. Love the results! This was my first time trying the honey.  DH said "next time you do that, somehow I think I should be involved, I don't know how, but somehow I should be a part of that." nasty!

At any rate I was really pleased with the results. I have 4b hair and it really got it very very soft and detangled and straighter!


----------



## quasimodi (Feb 15, 2010)

Okay, so I slapped some Queen Helen garlic conditioner mixed with garlic infused coconut oil on my head.  I applied some garlic oil, which I spiked with rosemary, cinnamon, tea tree, and orange essential oils directly to my scalp.  Then I mixed the rest of it with the garlic conditioner, put on a plastic cap and then put on a heating cap for 30 mins.

I cowashed after rinsing it out, dried my hair and then applied henna (a mixture of henna, conditioner, peppermint oil, coconut oil, rosemary & peppermint tea).  I'm sitting with the henna on my head now.  Pretty soon I'll rinse it out, co wash a couple times, and then I'll deep condition for about an hour or so with Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment, honey, aloe vera gel, extra virgin olive oil, and yogurt.

I'll probably apply afro detangler for a leave-in, moisturize with QBOH, seal with coconut oil and then twist up with afroveda cocolatte moisture mask for the week.  I'm still debating whether or not to give myself a scalp massage with afroveda shikaikai oil.

At any rate, I ordered some alter ego garlic treatment and a whole bunch of other stuff from blubeez and beauty of new york, so I'll be trial running a bunch of different conditioners over the next couple of weeks.   One thing I'm definitely going to do this week is steam DC my hair.  I find that after a henna, my hair enjoys a good steam treatment.  

Happy Growing Ladies!!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Feb 15, 2010)

andromeda said:


> DCing with AOGPB right now under heat cap on dry hair.  This stuff smells so good!  This is my first time using it and I'm looking forward to great results when I rinse.



I need to try that stuff.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 15, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> What's the feeling you feel when your DC has taken hold?



Oh sorry...I only just saw this.

It may be in my mind, but when my DC has completely soaked in, my hair will feel heavier, more elastic, and highly saturated. I used to check it every hour, and when it felt right on the verge of mushy, then I'd go rinse it out.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Feb 15, 2010)

Going to dc with lustrasilk olive oil dc


----------



## Chemetria (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey ladies just checkin' in everything is still going beautiful I washed and deep condition last night oh yeah I always for get I co-washed with Elucence conditioner and deep conditioned with sizta 2 sizta  halt hair mask for 30mins


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 15, 2010)

Opulence said:


> i deep conditioned with honey under the steamer for 15 minutes, then with honey and ORS replenishing pack under the steamer for 30 minutes. Love the results! This was my first time trying the honey. *DH said "next time you do that, somehow I think I should be involved, I don't know how, but somehow I should be a part of that."* nasty!
> 
> At any rate I was really pleased with the results. I have 4b hair and it really got it very very soft and detangled and straighter!


----------



## Zedster (Feb 16, 2010)

Checking in!

DC'd for about 2-3 hours Saturday morning/afternoon with Vatika cocunut and amla hair oil. Rinsed with warm water and didn't add any product to my hair.

I've noticed that when I use oils my scalp gets kinda itchy. I think my head prefers water. I'm trying to keep my hair chemical-free and use simple and natural as possible hair products. Anyone have suggestions for natural DCs and/or hair conditioners?


----------



## grow (Feb 16, 2010)

checking in....

i usually dc w/ ORS replenishing pak, but since i'm trying to stay away from cones, and read the thread on coconut oil, i decided to try it.

so sunday nite, i dc'd with that and a little avocado butter i'd had in my hair from the day, already, then yesterday, instead of just co-washing it out....

i tried another "new thing" of yogurt and milk on my roots (i applied it like i would a perm, almost)

i'd read where it's really good for loosening the tight curl of ng and IT WORKED REALLY WELL!

so, instead of bumping up my co-wash schedule from2x a wk to 3 or more, i think i'll stick with 2x a wk, and leave that yogurt/milk mix on for at least an hour before my first co-wash.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 16, 2010)

Zedster said:


> Checking in!
> 
> DC'd for about 2-3 hours Saturday morning/afternoon with Vatika cocunut and amla hair oil. Rinsed with warm water and didn't add any product to my hair.
> 
> I've noticed that when I use oils my scalp gets kinda itchy. I think my head prefers water. I'm trying to keep my hair chemical-free and use simple and natural as possible hair products. Anyone have suggestions for natural DCs and/or hair conditioners?


 
Any of the Aubrey Organics (honeysuckle rose, gbp)
Shescentit's Banana Brulee
Hairveda's Sitrinillah
Jessicurl's Weekly Deep Treatment
Trader Joe's Nourish Spa
Millcreek (strengthening)


----------



## Zedster (Feb 16, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Any of the Aubrey Organics (honeysuckle rose, gbp)
> Shescentit's Banana Brulee
> Hairveda's Sitrinillah
> Jessicurl's Weekly Deep Treatment
> ...



Thanks! I'd prefer to make my own using stuff I can grab off my shelf, ("natural" in the commercial world gets thrown around a lot) but I'll look into those.

Looks like a few folks are having good results with honey. Mad expensive, the stuff, but maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Feb 16, 2010)

DC'd on dry hair w/ mix of Lustrasilk cholesterol w/shea butter + mango, mixed w/honey and olive oil (just because my hair loves honey and oil olive), poo w/Elasta QP creme condish poo, lite condish w/ Nexxus Humectin and rinse w/Nexxus Color Ensure.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 17, 2010)

DCd on dry hair with pretty much the last of my AOHSR, I love that stuff I added coconut oil or else it's impossible to spread it on dry hair.... I Dcd on dry hair with heat and then I got in and rinsed out; my hair was so soft. I need to repurchase HSR it's a gem it really is

and used my new Joico kpak reconstruct conditioner after shampooing and I had a hairgasm, anyway I'm drying my roller set now....


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 17, 2010)

*DC with Aussie Deeep, followed with Renpure Organics Body & Shine condish. My hair feels sooooooooo soft!*


----------



## Foufie (Feb 17, 2010)

I will be DC'n with ORS Mayonnaise Tonight mixed with Olive Oil. Let you know how that goes. I haven't been Dc'n as much as I committed to so uhm...here we go


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 17, 2010)

Was going to use AOHSR or AOWC, but decided I am going to use on dry hair some Lustrasilk cholesterol w/shea butter and EVOO and CO under the steamer for 1 hour, will wash out and moisture with Giovanni leave in and JBCO.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 17, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> DCd on dry hair with pretty much the last of my AOHSR, I love that stuff I added coconut oil or else it's impossible to spread it on dry hair.... QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That is a point, I used quite a bit of AOHSR in order to ensure all of my hair was covered, this stuff really sinks into the hair, same thing happened with AOWC.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 17, 2010)

DC'd at the salon today, 30 minutes.  
Conditioner/liquid b vitamin/oil mix


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm dc'ing today with NTM Deep Recovery Mask before I shampoo and since tomorrow marks six weeks post, I will dc twice a week. So, Saturday will be my second dc day of the week.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Feb 17, 2010)

Ladies I see such great progress in ur pictures...I've have seriously been slacking but I plan to get back in gear and hit this challenge with full force...hopefully I get a pass lol 

Sorry I have been slacking....


----------



## Tafa01 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have not been updating but I am still in the challenge. I DC twice a week, rotating between Baba de Caracol, ElastaQP dpr11, La Bomba and Silk elements.
Yesterday I did a Joico Kpack protein treatment followed by moisture recovery, in preparation for my touch up Friday.


----------



## bimtheduck (Feb 18, 2010)

Late check in...
        Ok so this past Valentine's day weekend I washed with Kenra Clarifying/chelating shampoo, applied Joico deep penentrating reconstructor and left on for like 15 min. DCed with Joico intense hydrator all over and Matrix Biolage hydrating balm on the ends. DCed overnight, rinseed in the morning, applied Roux porosity control, rinsed with VERY cold water. Applied my leave ins, pulled into a ponytail, and air dried braided.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 18, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Was going to use AOHSR or AOWC, but decided I am going to use on dry hair some Lustrasilk cholesterol w/shea butter and EVOO and CO under the steamer for 1 hour, will wash out and moisture with Giovanni leave in and JBCO.


 

Umm, ok, I did this last night, my hair was a bit hard from the Lustrasilk when washing it out, it didnt sink into my hair like the AOHSR or AOWC does, so back to those two I go. I will again use Lustrasilk to use it up but only when I have nothing else left at all.


----------



## Foufie (Feb 18, 2010)

I DC'd with ORS Mayonnaise last night. I plan to one more with hte ORS Replenishing Pak before my braids are done. I half blow-dried and then braided and air-dried the rest of the way


----------



## alshepp635 (Feb 18, 2010)

On Saturday, I did an Aphogee 2 Step protien treatment folloewd my a deep condition with Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment.


----------



## grow (Feb 18, 2010)

looks like i'm gonna be dc ing 3 times this week!

although, sunday night i only had alot of oils in my hair.

last night i dc'ed with mega tek's deep conditioner/rebuilder and coconut oil.

i'm still in my wrap so i'll have to wait and see how it turned out!


----------



## mzbrown (Feb 18, 2010)

I haven't been updating, just moved and had to get adjusted. I'm still DCing but have been slacking and only DCing 1x week. Have to get back to 2x I definetly feel the difference in my hair. I'm using up my Lustrasilk as my dc but need suggestions for something else to try.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 18, 2010)

DC with Elasta DPR.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 18, 2010)

I steamed with Beemine's Avocado Cream conditioner yesterday. I like the smell and the consistency.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 19, 2010)

DC'd today after my relaxer


----------



## Ms.Hollywood (Feb 19, 2010)

I deep conditioned and took my hair vitamins today


----------



## grow (Feb 19, 2010)

my KELP POWDER JUST ARRIVED! 

i'm so excited i might not be able to wait until dc day just to use it!

cannot wait to feel the softening benifits....especially for the ng which really needs it!


----------



## quasimodi (Feb 19, 2010)

Sitting under a heating cap with a mixture of alter ego garlic conditioner, Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment, honey, EVOO and Nioxin scalp therapy on my hairline.  I'll probably stay under here for an hour or so.  Then I'll do an ACV-tea rinse and apply Alter Ego Cren Drops.

I think I'll use some Oyin Honey Hemp as a leave in, moisturize with QBBR, seal with coconut oil.  Then I'll twist up my hair for a twist out tomorrow.

I kinda wanna henna again, too, but I'll see how the weekend goes before I make a final decision about that.

...on a side note, I think I'm getting lightweight addicted to conditioning my hair.  This is seriously the 4th time this week that I'm doing it.     I find the whole process so relaxing.   Plus the perks are unbelievable.   I'd been sort of neglecting my hair over the past few weeks, because I'd been looking after a friend who hadn't been well.  Now, that I've been DCing, oiling, and moisturizing regularly now, my hair has...
1.) become unbelievably soft
2.)  become stronger...I barely see any broken bits of hair in my comb now

Yep, I think I'll be keeping this up.


----------



## quasimodi (Feb 19, 2010)

mzbrown said:


> I haven't been updating, just moved and had to get adjusted. I'm still DCing but have been slacking and only DCing 1x week. Have to get back to 2x I definetly feel the difference in my hair. I'm using up my Lustrasilk as my dc but need suggestions for something else to try.


 
I recommend aubrey organics honeysuckle rose, aubrey organics white camilla, elasta qp DPR, or a mixture of regular yogurt, honey, evoo, and aloe vera gel.   I've used all of these at one point or time with fantastic moisturizing results.    But, I find the honey, yogurt one to be the most cost effective.


----------



## Salsarisma (Feb 19, 2010)

I did the Aphogee 2 step and sat under the dryer for fifteen minutes. Rinsed it out and applied a mix of Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Condish and the remaining sample of L'occitane Aromathologie Hair Mask and topped that all off with Porosity Control Condish. Sitting under the dryer for 20 minutes. Can't wait to feel the results!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 19, 2010)

Just checking in...Shampooed and DCed (homemade conditioner: palm oil, honey, & herbal teas) my twist.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 20, 2010)

Shampooed with HEHH shampoo and DC'd with Roux PC.


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 20, 2010)

I am Dc right now with DPR-11 and sydney smooth 3 minute miracle, and some JBCO. Dpr-11 the new version is the BOMB. It makes detangling a breeze. I love to put this on my dry hair so it can soak all the nutrients up and then I go on with the rest of my washing.

I plan to just rinse this out after deetangling my twists and maybe using like some V05 and then banding or stretching my hair. I'll b back to let you know how my hair feels. I think I need to post pics too.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Did the usual tonight. I dc'ed with NTM Deep Recovery Mask for 30 minutes, rinsed, and co-washed with VO5. I am air drying my hair using the scarf method right now. When it's mostly dry, I'll bun it and scarf it for the night.


----------



## winona (Feb 20, 2010)

Last Night
Finger detangle hair
Left/top side felt dry and producty compared to rest of hair
Put hair in a juicy bun☺to do some errands

Hair was soft once I took it down
Apply olive butter and continue to finger detangle
5 sections (2 front and back 1 middle)
I noticed some breakage in the middle one
Brown sugar scrub + YTCucumbers for scalp
Detangle with Shower comb and YTCucumbers
DC overnight (Mostly AOGPB + AOHSR + avocado butter (1cup))

20
Rinse with warm water
Apply AOHSR use shower comb to distribute evenly
Apply homemade leave in use shower comb to distribute evenly
Apply JBCO use shower comb to distribute evenly
Shower cap for 30min
Take off and air dry
Cornrow into twist bun


----------



## winona (Feb 20, 2010)

After reading the thread on steaming I think I will try steaming for 1hr next


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 20, 2010)

After I DC my hair was soooo easy to detangle. I love DPR- 11 and I encourage anyone who needs moisture to try the new formula. I don't like the way the old one smells or the consistency of it.

Anyways my hair was butta and it felt so soft. i went on to band it and I will be styling soon. Another great thing about DPR is it moisturizes so well it gives me great defintion. Not just me it does the same to my kid's hair. Our curls* be *popping after we use this.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Feb 20, 2010)

DC'd 4 times this week.  Used AOHSR and Pantene Mask.


----------



## LengthHangin_2010 (Feb 20, 2010)

Jade Feria said:


> *Joining... I'm doing a dry DC right now with Aussie Moist Deeeep mixed with Goldwell Kerasilk Treatment for Dry Hair and organic coconut oil. I'm letting it sit in a plastic cap for about an hour, no heat.*


 
Im so glad u posted this...because i thought i was the only one deep conditioning with my new love..Aussie Moist!!!  I just bought it last night but i fell n love with it overnite...detangling is a breeze and i have no hair fall while combing and brushing for my bun!!  This is what i will be dc' ing with a few times out the week, co washing and leavin in as a condish!

How long have u been using this and have u came across any problems with it??


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 20, 2010)

Dcing today with olive butter and goat milk.


----------



## lovelynights (Feb 20, 2010)

I shampooed first with Aussie Moist shampoo, I rinsed out with cool water. I followed that with DPR-11 for a few hours while I took a nap. When I woke up I rinsed out with cool water in the kitchen sink. Used juices and berries with Giovanni SAS for my braid-n-curl with shea butter on my ends


----------



## Miss AJ (Feb 20, 2010)

shampooed and quick conditioned today with my Nature's Gate Aloe Vera set and DCed with my ORS combo.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 21, 2010)

I DCed with Matrix, Aphogee 2 min, honey, and EVCO.....


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm prepooing with black seed and aragon oil. Will shampoo with nunulove handmades Honey & Flower poo, double tea rinse, then steam with either AOHSR or Claudie's Moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 21, 2010)

Washed and Clarified with ORS Aloe Rid. Now DC'ing with ORS replenishing mask. I cowashed three times last week...loving how soft my hair feels!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 21, 2010)

I oil rinsed with CO, then used the Roux control washed that out, now sitting with a mix of DPR+, AO HSR, EVOO and Honey under steamer. Pls Fingers crossed it turns out ok for me!!


----------



## naturalpride (Feb 21, 2010)

I shampooed with JASON Apricot and now I'm deep conditioning with Redken All Soft Heavy Cream Under the heating cap for 1 hour.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 21, 2010)

Checking in!
Yesterday, I sat with Motions CPR for ten minutes, and then steamed with Keracare Humecto for 45 minutes. I let it cool for thirty and rinsed it out with cool water.

I only used it once so far, so I can't rave, but I think I love Humecto. When I was rinsing, my hair just kind of fell apart under the water. And when I ran my comb through, there was no resistance, nor was there a hair in the teeth. And my hair is really soft now. Next week, I'm gonna add some stuff to it and see if it gets better.


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 21, 2010)

checking in - DC'd yesterday with steam.... 

I really want to get a steamer now...........


----------



## Ms.Hollywood (Feb 21, 2010)

I took my vitamins today, i wore my hair in a bun (and will be for the next month) and i'm baggying tonight (and every night)


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 22, 2010)

Ended my 12 week stretch today. Sat w/ Aphohee Intensive for 15 minutes and Joico K-Pak Intense Hydrator for 15 minutes.


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 22, 2010)

Quick question, is Nexxus Humectress a DC?  The bottle says to use it as a leave-in or a quick rinse.  How do we know it's okay to use as a DC? I have a few bottles I'm trying to use up.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 22, 2010)

Pre-poo'ed with a mix of Alfaparf nourishing cream aphogee 2min & EVOO. Then Dc'ed with ORS repleneshing.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 22, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Quick question, is Nexxus Humectress a DC? The bottle says to use it as a leave-in or a quick rinse. How do we know it's okay to use as a DC? I have a few bottles I'm trying to use up.


 
Does it say leave it in for 2-3 minutes in rinse or does it say leave it in for 10-15 minutes? What's the consistency like? If it is thick I say try it.


----------



## andromeda (Feb 22, 2010)

For some reason, I just didn't feel like DCing yesterday.  It's funny bc Sunday is my "me" day and I've been doing the same routine for almost a year now with little thought - apply DC, watch my fave web show live, rinse out DC (eventually ).  Anyways, I sucked it up and DC'd. 

I used up the last of my AOWC (best believe I cut open that bottle to scrape it out), mixed with some olive oil, an unintentional dab of AOGPB and a glob of AOHSR.  Saran-wrapped my head and put on my heat cap.  Rinsed out throughly.  Hair feels good.

I'll be taking out my cornrows next week, so that's when I'll really get a complete idea of how this DCing on cornrows is faring.  I'm planning to pre-poo(?) clarify, henna, do a super-moisturizing DC, straighten and trim (we'll see how that goes).


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 22, 2010)

That's awesome Chaos, I love stories like this. Did you get humecto in the tub?




Chaosbutterfly said:


> I only used it once so far, so I can't rave, but I think I love Humecto. When I was rinsing, my hair just kind of fell apart under the water. And when I ran my comb through, there was no resistance, nor was there a hair in the teeth. And my hair is really soft now. Next week, I'm gonna add some stuff to it and see if it gets better.





Esq.2B said:


> Quick question, is Nexxus Humectress a DC?  The bottle says to use it as a leave-in or a quick rinse.  How do we know it's okay to use as a DC? I have a few bottles I'm trying to use up.



I'm using it as a DC right now. 
This used to be my staple DC in the beginning of my journey in March. Then I complained about something on here and someone told me that I should start using a more serious conditioner for DCing, since Humectress ain't that serious.
So I bought AO HSR
I really loved the way Nexxus makes my hair feel though. Back in the day when I used to use it though, my hair would airdry dry, but I'm sure that was due to other factors. I was a newbie and I was probably doing a host of other things wrong.
I don't think it can hurt to use it as a DC. As far as I know it has ceramides and hey, humecto is not really a "DC" either (dr. syed ali or whatever his name is said that himself) and people swear by it on this board.


This is my first time DCing with it in awhile because I'm trying to use up my stuff.   

Anyway, I came to check in. I'm DCing with humectress lol, mixed with silk amino acids and honeyquat and some of that burts bees avocado prepoo. 
If my hair feels too soft and mushy in the shower, I'll put some joico k-pak reconstruct conditioner on it for a minute.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 22, 2010)

Sun, prepoo with WGO, wash with Givonnai 50/50, dc with AOGP and  WGO.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Feb 22, 2010)

DC'd yesterday with Nexxus Emergencee, followed by Nexxus Humectin mixed w/Olive Oil and honey, followed by rinse with Nexxus Color Ensure, GVP Anti-Snap Leave-in and sealed w/Grapeseed oil.


----------



## bimtheduck (Feb 22, 2010)

I've applied MT mixed w castor and wheat germ oil everynight this week so I needed to clarify w ORS creamy aloe shampoo. Slathered on some more wheat germ oil to the length of my hair along with Joico intense reconstructer, let that sit for 10 min and then rinsed with luke warm water.  DCed for 3 hrs w/o heat with Matrix BIolage hydrating balm. Applied my leave ins and air dried in a braded ponytail. That's all!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 23, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> That's awesome Chaos, I love stories like this. Did you get humecto in the tub?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, no...I have the kind in the bottle. It was my first time buying it, and I wasn't prepared to use up 5 pounds of DC that I may not even like. 


And yeahh, I cosign with the using Humectress as a DC.
I don't know why it doesn't have DC instructions...it's a great DC, as far as I'm concerned. 
But apparently, there is a Humectress Hydrating Deep Conditioner. I can't find it for sale anywhere...it's only on their website. Maybe it's new. 

But I really want to try it...if Humectress is their rinse out, I'm dying to see what their real DC is like.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm washing my hair tomorrow so I have started the pre-poo process. I wanted to treat my hair tonight, because I have been a little lazy lately. I mixed together Giovanni Nutrafix, ORS hair mayonnaise, the last of my hydratherma naturals protein conditioner, the last of my aphogee 2 minute, some molasses and applied to dry hair. (Yes, heavy on the protein!) I'm trying to use up products right now, my hair needs protein, and I like to mix things.  

Then I mixed together EVOO, JBCO, wheat germ oil, and amla oil to coat the hair on top of the conditioner, which aids in detangling. Sat under the heating cap for about an hour and will wash it all out tomorrow.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't remember the last time I posted, but I've been hitting the shop weekly and she's been DC'ing me with KC Humecto.  My last appointment was the week before last so I DC'd myself Sat with KC Humecto, planning to DC probaby tomorrow night and Friday night as I'm finished with my shop visits until early Fall.


----------



## PJaye (Feb 23, 2010)

Checking in:

DC'ed on dry hair using the Patchouli85 method (tried something new) using a mixture of conditioners and oils - Silicon Mix, ORS Hair Mayo, LeKair Cholesterol, honey, castor oil, neem oil, amla oil, avocado oil; this is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Jade Feria (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pre-pooing now with a mix of jojoba hot oil treatment, coconut oil, castor oil, and olive oil. Going to shampoo with Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Shampoo then mild protein with Le Kair Cholesterol Plus, following with SE MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment. It's my first time using these DCs.*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 23, 2010)

DC'd twice this week do to bad hair styles and trying to use up some of my stash.  DC'd with my Lustrasilk mix that I just keep adding stuff to depending on what my hair needs.  I henna'd yesterday and used up the rest of one jar of Lustrasilk.  I was a lil nervous to use that to DC after henna but after doctoring it up my hair felt great.  Can't wait to try something "new" to DC with.


----------



## Miss AJ (Feb 24, 2010)

The regi is gonna change up a bit.  I'm putting myself on a personal 6 month twisting for growth challenge.  I'm DCing right now and I'm waking up early to do my hair.  My twist spray is a mix of Mane N Tail Original Conditioner, my liquid leave-in cocktail, olive oil, coconut oil, and water.  I'm gonna wash/dc and retwist once a week, and moisturize as needed.


----------



## Katherina (Feb 24, 2010)

i'm still on track ... have been dcing after every wash


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 24, 2010)

DC'd with hairveda sitrinillah on this past monday.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Still dc'ing each week. Today was my first of two dc sessions each week. My next will be Thursday, which is my wash day. 

I added avocado oil to my dc and it was fabulous.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 24, 2010)

Dc with Jasmine Avocado and silk conditioner.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 24, 2010)

DCing with a mix of ORS repleneshing and Alfaparf nourishing cream.


----------



## Salsarisma (Feb 24, 2010)

Today I DCed on dry hair under the dryer for 30 minutes with AOHSR with a mix of EVCO and EVOO mixed in.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 25, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I don't know why it doesn't have DC instructions...it's a great DC, as far as I'm concerned.
> But apparently, there is a Humectress Hydrating Deep Conditioner. I can't find it for sale anywhere...it's only on their website. Maybe it's new.
> 
> *But I really want to try it...if Humectress is their rinse out, I'm dying to see what their real DC is like.*



okay???? 

I've never heard of this hydrating deep conditioner...off to check their website.


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 25, 2010)

DC with my trusty DPR-11 overnight. Beautiful soft hair was my result.


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 25, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Does it say leave it in for 2-3 minutes in rinse or does it say leave it in for 10-15 minutes? What's the consistency like? If it is thick I say try it.


 
The consistency is similar to Silk Elements.  It's not really thick to me.  The directions say to rinse it out after 2-3 minutes or to leave it in and not rinse it out at all.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 25, 2010)

Well although it seems like a rinse out others are using it as a dc so I say try it anyway.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 25, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> The consistency is similar to Silk Elements.  It's not really thick to me.  The directions say to rinse it out after 2-3 minutes or to leave it in and not rinse it out at all.



im dcing with it now i just clarified 

don't know why I ever strayed from this conditioner. (well I do know, I'm a PJ  )


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 26, 2010)

DCing today...

Pre-poo - JBCO/ MT & MN mixture
Protein:  Elasta QP anti-breakage serum under heating cap for 30 mins.
Moisture:  Motions CPR (moisture formula) under heating cap for 10 mins.
Final Rinse: PC
Leave In:  NTM 
Roller set/ wrap and sit under hood dryer until 70-80% dry.  Moisturise with Mizani H20 Intense.


----------



## cch24 (Feb 26, 2010)

I haven't updated in a while, I apologize. I'm still DCing every Friday but now I DC with Nature's Gate Jojoba Conditioner, honey, and aloe vera gel. I've recently gone cone free and my hair is so much softer and more moisturized. I love it.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Feb 26, 2010)

DC'ing w/SitriNillah.


----------



## myhair84 (Feb 26, 2010)

just checking in.

will be dc'ing with silk elements mega silk (yellow jar) either today or tomorrow. i really love the fact that i put myself on a regimen. hopefully i'll be APL by this Dec!


----------



## winona (Feb 26, 2010)

Detangle in Shower with YTCucumbers and Magic Star(MS)
Apply Macademia Coffee pomade
Wash scalp with diluted Elucence/Grapeseed/Tea Tree oil
Apply Elasta QP Breakage Serum
Pibbs for 20mins at 60
Rinse
Apply AOHSR + Castor Oil
Go to bed because I am tooo sleepy
Tomorrow I will steam my hair for 1hr and twist for the week


----------



## mzbrown (Feb 26, 2010)

Today I washed , did aphogee 2min, and DC'd with SE MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment for the first time under the dryer for about an hour. My hair feels soft, but I'm still trying to find the right products because my hair sucks up moisture. We'll see how it goes, and how many days my hair stays soft and manageable.


----------



## PocketVenus (Feb 27, 2010)

Cowashed today with Renpure Organics 'My Pretty Hair is Parched!' Conditioner. Got it at CVS today because there was a rebate for the price paid, so basically got it free. DCing overnight with a garlic conditioner/vatika oil/olive oil/joico moisture recovery mix. Put on a shower cap and scarf on top of that.
Tomorrow after the gym, will co-wash everything out with the last of my infusium moistureology conditioner (yay for finally finishing something).


----------



## Ltown (Feb 27, 2010)

DC with ytc, he and wheat germ oil.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 27, 2010)

DCing now with my usual.  Thinking of DCing during the week with a Maka (bhringraj) herb mix.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm DCing (with heat) with Elasta QP DPR-11 right now. It's been about 3 weeks since I've washed my hair. Yuck! Weekends are the only time I have to wash and DC. I have been very busy the past couple of weekends. I'm back on it now though. My hair was SUPER greasy from all the moisturizing I've been doing to try to make up from not washing and DCing.


----------



## naturalpride (Feb 27, 2010)

I cowashed with VO5 and I'm now deep conditioning under the heating cap with Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner for 1 hour, then I plan to roller set


----------



## Zedster (Feb 27, 2010)

I had been DCing with Vatika coconut oil, but my scalp does NOT like oil sitting on it for long, so today I tried a 50/50 honey and olive oil mix, as sareca uses in her product-free regimen. I just washed it out and followed up with a tea rinse. My hair seems to like both. I noticed as I was rinsing the DC out, wy curls were somewhat loosened and detangling was easy with little breakage. I can't tell yet what benefit my hair got from the tea rinse, but I'll keep trying it for the rest of March.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Dc'ed today (my second dc day of the week) using my staple of NTM's Deep Recovery Mask and my new staple of avocado oil. My hair loves the feel of this combination. Although my hair loved the mask alone, it really loves it with avocado oil. It's a keeper, if I can help it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2010)

I Co-Washed with Tigi Moisture Maniac and DC'd _Steamed_ with L'Oreal Kiwi Artec DC mixed with a little Hempseed Oil (for ceramdies).


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 27, 2010)

I DCed with Matrix, Aphogee 2 min, honey, and EVCO.....


----------



## lovelynights (Feb 28, 2010)

Checkin in I DCed with an ORS pack for 2 hrs, then co-washed with Aussie Moist.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 28, 2010)

Will be steaming with Komaza's Moku Conditioner today. My hair needs some protein right now.  Matter of fact my entire routine today will consist of Komaza products except the cowash conditioner (HV Moist Pro) and my acv rinse (HV).


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 28, 2010)

Checking in! 
I steamed last night for 45 minutes, with a blend of Keracare Humecto, honey, castor oil and vatika oil.
I also put amla oil on my hair after putting on the conditioner.
It wasn't supposed to be that complicated, but I have thangs to use up. 

Anyways, I did that, and then I sat for like an hour, letting it cool.
Did PC for one minute, and a cold water rinse.


----------



## andromeda (Feb 28, 2010)

Currently DCing with Hairveda Sitrinillah mixed with AOHSR and Coconut Oil under heat cap

Prior to this DC session, I prepoo'd overnight with amla oil, shampooed/clarified this morning with TJNS and baking soda, hennaed with karishma and co-washed/rinsed with V05 Strawberry Moisture Milk.

Wondering if I should an additional dc (or just extend this session overnight) before blowdrying and straightening.  I want to make sure my hair gets all the moisture it needs in light of the henna treatment.

eta:  rinsed out my dc this morning after a super-long dc session.  my hair felt so moisturized, even after rinsing very thoroughly with a high-pressure handheld shower head (i was very dtermined to remove all build-up before straightening)


----------



## maxineshaw (Feb 28, 2010)

I haven't been participating in any of the challenges lately because I've been sick.  However, I'm starting back this week.  I bought some new ones from the BSS:


Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus 
Nutress Protein Pack for Damaged Hair (my staple protein treatment...and I actually found this in a 16 jar locally, so happy about that)
Elasta QP DPR-11.  I tried the old one and wasn't wowed, but this one is much creamier (has more water in it, I'm sure).  I can't wait to try it.  I can just feel the softness.  I also bought the Elasta QP creme conditioning shampoo and the leave-in spray and Olive and Mango Butter.  The man at the BSS was nice enough to give me 10% off.  


Anyhow, I'm about to dc my hair right now using my Gold N Hot Soft Bonnet Dryer.  Still trying to get used to that. 

I'll do a hot oil treatment with EVOO and EVCO.
Then I'll shampoo out with Black Earth Total Body Shampoo.
Lastly, I'll deep condition with the Black Earth Enhancing Herbal Conditioner.


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 1, 2010)

DC'd today w/ Traybell Jojoba Nutritive Mask.


----------



## maxineshaw (Mar 1, 2010)

That Black Earth Enhancing Herbal Conditioner is garbage without heat.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 1, 2010)

pre-poo with alfaparf nourishing cream + castor oil and DCing with ORS replenishing w/ alfaparf mixed in. Went swimming yesterday, so I feel I need a little extra protein to combat the chlorine and sun.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 1, 2010)

MondoDismo said:


> That Black Earth Enhancing Herbal Conditioner is garbage without heat.


 
I don't why but this is to me.  Of course that is what this thread is about too--sharing hits and misses with products.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 1, 2010)

DC'd today

Prepooed with Neem oil
Rinsed with Ayurvedic Tea Rinse (1 teaspoon each of Amla, Neem, Brahmi & Shikakai)
Shampooed with Giovanni Smooth as Silk
DC'd under steam with ORS replenishing pack (added teaspoon of Olive oil & Castor oil)
Rinsed out and Final rinse with Giovanni smooth as silk conditioner


----------



## bimtheduck (Mar 1, 2010)

Been applying mega tek to my scalp every other night so sunday I washed then DCed with no heat with Aussie deep moist 3 min miracle and NTM. Left that on for like 6 hours while I just louged around the house. Rinsed and air dried.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 2, 2010)

Today was hair day for me....

washed w/profectiv poo
applied aphrogee 2 min
dc'd w/ healing herbs by renae extra moist herbal con w/heat 30 min.
spritzed scalp with surge
elasta qp leave in H2
sealed w/vatika frosting
air drying.......


----------



## Pooks (Mar 2, 2010)

Gave my hair some good love last night...

*1.* Pre pooed with avocado oil, plaited my twists in sections leaving the roots loose to allow me to access my scalp.  

*2.* Pooed with diluted Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat, rinsed.

*3.* Sprayed my herb+MSM spritz all through my hair, then covered in a mixture of AO HSR and GBP.  Added plastic cap, 1 turbie towel, and then sat under my heat cap for 45 minutes.

*4. *After a final cool rinse I slathered my strands with QB AOHC and then added some BRBC to the ends.

​


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Today is my hair day and I got my package I can't wait.

I'm going to do throughly wash my hair with shampoo.  

Oil my scalp with EVOO

Put Castor oil and coconut oil mixture on my hair 

Sit under the dryer for 30 minutes.

Then put on my Shescentit hair masque for 45 minutes

Wash out; braid my hair back and do a baggy treatment overnight.


----------



## Joyful1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Checking In. I've been slipping with my DC game. But I'm back on track.

I'm deep conditioning now (under the dryer) with a mix of Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus Mango, bragg's amino acids, and shea butter. I will keep it on for 45 minutes.


----------



## maxineshaw (Mar 2, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I don't why but this is to me.  Of course that is what this thread is about too--sharing hits and misses with products.



I'm not even sure how I feel about it with heat considering I haven't used it that way in a while.


I had to exchange my Gold N Hot Soft Bonnet Dryer today.  I got another Heat Cap instead (along with some Wild Growth oil-which I've always wanted to try-to even out the price).  The Soft Bonnet Dryer burned the back of my head.  

Word to the wise:  do not purchase major items at places that don't do refunds.  I really wish I bought it at Sally's instead so I could have gotten my money back.  At least they let me exchange (...however begrudgingly).


----------



## quasimodi (Mar 2, 2010)

-Washed with Aphogee for Damaged Hair Shampoo
-Deep Conditioned under a heating cap for about 45 mins. with Alter Ego Garlic Treatment on scalp & Hair.
-Followed up with Oyin's HoneyHemp & Nioxin Scalp Therapy for 20 mins.
-Applied Echos Herbs Lotion & Massaged (Tingly!)
-Moisturized, sealed, & twisted with Jessicurl WDT, Qhemet Biologics Alma & Olive, Kinky Curly Custard, & coconut oil.
-Oiled scalp with a mixture of JBCO, peppermint oil, & rosemary oil.
Will air dry, but leave in twists for the rest of the week.


----------



## Katherina (Mar 2, 2010)

last night -

6 twists
detangle w suave cond 
6 braids
poo w/ dr bronner's castille soap
rinse
dc aubrey o's white camelia
airdry
seal coconut oil & LTR

I KISS


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 2, 2010)

Tonight, I pre pooed with Burt's Bees Avocado Butter and a mix of Evco and Evoo. I did a clarifying shampoo with Ion. Sitting under the dryer with UBH Derp Conditioner for 30 minutes. I plan to detangle in the shower with AOHSR or another moisturizing condish and roller set my hair for the rest of the week. 

I bought a Denman brush yesterday. I may try detangling with it.


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have been seriously slipping but since i will have a snow day tomorrow..i will be dc'ing in twists with either ors replenishing or lekair cholesterol


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Mar 4, 2010)

Quick condish w/AO GPB (about 5 min.)
DC w/mixture of AOHR and Shescentit Banana Brulee w/heat
Rinse w/PC
Lacio Lacio leave-in sealed w/grapeseed oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Saturday I will be DC'ing with L'Oreal Artec Kiwi Color Protect mixed with Hemp Seed Oil for the Ceramides............


----------



## naturalpride (Mar 4, 2010)

Today I cowashed with VO5 and deep conditioned with NTM Mask mixed with JBCO and Hot Six Oil for 45 minutes under the heating cap, then I did a twist out.


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 5, 2010)

I DCed on dry hair with heat with silicon mix mixed with coconut oil, honeyquat and silk amino acids. I am now letting it cool, can't wait to jump in the shower. Then I will roller set  unless I'm too lazy. 
I haven't used silicon mix in a minute. The smell of it really grew on me. Now I love it.


----------



## maxineshaw (Mar 5, 2010)

I am dc'ing right now.

I did a cold oil* treatment with EVOO and EVCO for almost an hour.
I shampooed with Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo (just might be a staple)
Now I have Nutress Protein Pack for Extremely Damaged Hair (staple) in my hair.  I'll leave it in for about 40 minutes.  I love the cooling effect is has on my scalp.





*The Gold N Hot heat cap I got sucks.  It's my first time using it, and it doesn't heat up worth a crap.  This is the version I have:







It's an update version to my old one (which died after 2 years-interestingly enough I didn't use it all that much).  Anyhow, I won't be buying another Gold N Hot product again, and I definitely don't recommend their products.  I'm so mad I can't even return it.


----------



## PocketVenus (Mar 5, 2010)

DCing overnight with Nutrine Garlic Conditioner mixed with evening primrose oil, vatika oil and mill creek biotion conditioner. I'm trying really hard to use up my stuff so i don't feel bad about how much stuff i have. I put a shower cap on and will put a scarf on over that when i head to bed.
Also, on an unrelated note, last year I relaxed the edges of my hair (so I could wear a weave, don't ask) and I'm slowly cutting off the relaxed parts. It's actually really satisfying even if the sides and front of my hair are wayyy shorter than the middle. I plan on wearing braids for a while anyways.


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 5, 2010)

*I'll be DCing with my new Alter Ego treatment this weekend. Excited to try it!*


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 6, 2010)

DCing on dry hair with The Body Shop Brazil Nut Moisture Mask.
ETA: (for an hour with a heating cap on)


----------



## Truth (Mar 6, 2010)

will be dc'n today with  ORS hair mayo.. I'm thinking about adding some garlic to it.. we shall see...


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 6, 2010)

Washed with a Garlic shampoo then Aphogee Deep Moisture
DC'd with a KeraCare/SitriNillah/liquid b vitamin/JBCO mix for 30 minutes with heat.  My hair feels like Butta! (for a change).


----------



## Foufie (Mar 6, 2010)

I deep condtioned last night with Motions CPR and jojoba oil for about 35 minutes under a warming cap. Man my hair was so soft! I love deep conditioning. I put my sew in last (my very first ) so I am not sure how to deep condition in a curly weave.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 6, 2010)

Foufie said:


> I deep condtioned last night with Motions CPR and jojoba oil for about 35 minutes under a warming cap. Man my hair was so soft! I love deep conditioning. I put my sew in last (my very first ) so I am not sure how to deep condition in a curly weave.



Put your DC in a hair color applicator squeeze bottle.  Liquefy it with a little oil (Olive, coconut, etc) if you need to.  Use the nozzle tip to get the conditioner down in there.   If you don't have a handheld shower head to rinse with you can just put clear water in the squeeze bottle and use the same technique to rinse.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Mar 6, 2010)

Just checking...prepoo with Ayvuredic tea (maka, amla, & shikakai), shampooed with Ayvuredic shampoo bar and DC with homemade conditioner (palm oil, honey, coconut milk, herbal tea, jojoba & sweet almond oils).


----------



## NJoy (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello? Got room for one more? I'm a hundred years late to the party but, can a sista still join? I've been overloading my hair with protein lately and really need to up my DC game to restore and maintain balance. My starting pic is my 3/2 pic in my siggy below.


----------



## Americka (Mar 6, 2010)

Checking in...DC'ing with Lustrasilk Cholesterol with Argan Oil (15 minutes w/heat cap) and Skala Ceramides G3 (20-30 minutes with heat cap)


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Mar 6, 2010)

I DC'd Monday nite with AO HSR and last night with Pantene Mask.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 6, 2010)

Dcing today with elucence mbc and shea oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

Getting ready to DC w/Steamer and L'Oreal Artec mixed with Hemp Seed Oil.  _*Trying to use up the L'Oreal.*_


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 6, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Hello? Got room for one more? I'm a hundred years late to the party but, can a sista still join? I've been overloading my hair with protein lately and really need to up my DC game to restore and maintain balance. My starting pic is my 3/2 pic in my siggy below.


 
Sure you can join. I will add you to the list.

I will be steaming then dcing overnight with Komaza Intense Moisture Therapy.


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Mar 6, 2010)

dc last night with NTM.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 6, 2010)

DC'ing right now with WEN Tea Tree conditioner. I am loving the scalp tingles.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 6, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Sure you can join. I will add you to the list.
> 
> I will be steaming then dcing overnight with Komaza Intense Moisture Therapy.


 
Yay! Thanks, Shay!


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 6, 2010)

DC'd today on dry hair for 7 hours with Alterna Hemp Hydrate.  My hair is HAPPY!!!!


----------



## winona (Mar 6, 2010)

Steam 1 hr with AOHSR + AOIN + growth oil
Cold Rinse


----------



## Ltown (Mar 7, 2010)

I going to dc under the steamer with aubrey white camiella, wheat germ.


----------



## Zedster (Mar 7, 2010)

After shampooing I DC'd overnight with honey/olive oil/vegetable glycerin (a filler b/c I couldn't use that much honey) with a heat cap. Washed it out this morning, followed with an ACV rinse. Will twist hair into large sections and seal ends with Castor oil.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Mar 7, 2010)

Checking in!

Last night, I used (and finished ) Motions CPR for ten minutes.
Then I steamed for 45 minutes with a blend of Keracare, honey, vatika oil and amla oil. I let my hair cool for about 1.5 hours accidentally. I rinsed it out, used PC for a minute, and that was all she wrote. I skipped the cold water rinse because I was tired, but my hair feels fine. 

But I have noticed that Keracare Humecto irritates my skin. If I don't make sure to use facial wash after rinsing out the condish, my skin gets itchy and red. I think it may be the strong fragrance, because I had a similar reaction to Silicon Mix. 
So I unfortunately can't keep Keracare either, even though my hair likes it. After it's gone, I won't repurchase.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm sitting under my hood dryer in my Vicki's Secrets dc'ing with NTM Deep Recovery Mask and avocado oil for thirty minutes. Afterwards, I'll rinse and co-wash using Vo5's Moisture Milks in Passionfruit Smoothie. Looooove it!!!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Mar 7, 2010)

Dcing now with AO HSR.


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 7, 2010)

I did a wonderful preshampoo concoction tonight: mixed AOHSR with Burt's Bees Avocado Butter, a few spurts of Umberto preshampoo treatment, Evco, Evoo, a dab of Avocado oil, and honey. I added some tresseme moisture milk condish bc it was a little thick. Left on my dry hair for two hours. My hair was so smooth it felt like silk. 

Now I'm dcing with UBH with heat for 30 minutes.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 7, 2010)

I DC'd with Claudie's Moisturizing conditioner this week. It wasn't as thick as I would like but my hair loved it! I left it on for an hour and a half accidentally and my hair came out nice and silky. Well moisturized.


----------



## PJaye (Mar 7, 2010)

Checking in:

DC'ed with a mixture (ORS Mayo, Elasta QP DPR, Hot 6 Oil, Shea Butter, Honey, Wheat Protein, Amla Oil, Honeyquat) under a dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 7, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I DC'd with Claudie's Moisturizing conditioner this week. It wasn't as thick as I would like but my hair loved it! I left it on for an hour and a half accidentally and my hair came out nice and silky. Well moisturized.


 
Glad you liked it Brownie .  I've been using it as a cowash conditioner but plan to use it as a dc the next time around.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 7, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Glad you liked it Brownie . I've been using it as a cowash conditioner but plan to use it as a dc the next time around.


 
Yeah, I'm gonna try the Protein one this week! 
Hey, what else did you get from Komaza?  Did you get the Moku conditioner?


----------



## s1b000 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm doing my DC tonight as part of my pre-relaxer ritual.  I'm 8 weeks post, so I clarified with Joico Chelating poo and then applied K-pac reconstructor to my new growth.  Left that on for an hour while I cooked dinner.  Using heat and "steam" with a blend of Alter Ego Garlic and Davine's Nounou mask.  I'll finish up with Joico's cuticle sealer.  I'm eager to see my length post relaxer.  I'm definitely full shoulder length now and want to see how much further I need to go to reach APL.​


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 8, 2010)

*DC'ing on dry hair now with Alter Ego Impac Ego treatment. Considering doing it overnight, as I'm feeling too lazy/sleepy/tired right now, lol. My hair could probably use that right now anyway.

Yeah, so I'll wake up earlier and rinse it out, probably follow with Silicon Mix or Aussie Moist*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 8, 2010)

DC'd last week with Lustrasilk mix.  I have 2 uses left then I'll be done.  Yay!!!  Also DC'd with WDT after a week of WnGs and it just put all the moisture back in my hair.  Definitely in love with that DC.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 8, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna try the Protein one this week!
> Hey, what else did you get from Komaza?  Did you get the Moku conditioner?


 
Girl, you know I be doing hauls ...I got the Moku Conditioner, Moku Shampoo, Vitamin Reign, Moku Serum, Moku Preshampoo Treatment, Intense Moisture Therapy, and Shea Butter Lotion (staple).


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 8, 2010)

Checking in.....prepooed/dc last night without heat in preparation for my relaxer on Thursday.


----------



## andromeda (Mar 8, 2010)

last night I dc'd with AOGPB for 45 min then washed and dc'd with AOHsR for 1 hr, both under heat cap


----------



## jcanalena79 (Mar 8, 2010)

Just joined this challenge and am about to clarify and DC ... will report back later


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 8, 2010)

I deep conditioned Sat and I'm trying not to co wash and deep condition again today, I'd like to wait til at least Tues or Wed, but my new products came today and I can't wait to use them!!!



ETA:  I lost the battle, I'm DC'ing now with my KeraCare under the dryer.....


----------



## maxineshaw (Mar 9, 2010)

Just dc'd today.  I washed with Shikakai powder (it's okay, not really impressed, will continue to use Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo instead).  Then I dc'd with Elasta QP under the dryer for 25 minutes. 

My hair feels super soft right now, and it doesn't have anything in it (and I dc'd around an hour ago).  I attribute it to the heat from the dryer.  I used my mom's old Conair one.  I haven't used it in a while because I have a really long torso, and normally I have to put it on a few things in order to adjust the height (phonebooks, etc.).  However, I put the dryer on my dresser and it was fine.  If I had thought to do this I wouldn't have wasted money on my own equipment which doesn't work.  


Also, that Elasta QP DPR made my hair feel curlier.  I have the newer one, fyi.


----------



## quasimodi (Mar 11, 2010)

It's a gorgeous almost spring day and I plan on doing the following to
my hair:

1.) prepoo with Motions CPR 
2.) hot oil treatment with coconut oil under the heating cap
3.) cowash with some aussie
4.) deep condition with a mixture of 3 minute miracle, nutrine garlic conditioner, EVOO, honey & aloe vera gel...I think I might just get under the steamer for about an hour
5.) ACV tea rinse
6.) Apply leave-in, moisturizer, seal w/ coconut oil & twist


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2010)

Just DC'ed with Steam Healthy Sexy Pumpkin Puree Masque. 

Tryna' use stuff up Ya'll.


----------



## naturalpride (Mar 11, 2010)

I deep conditioned using NTM Mask mixed with Hot Six Oil, WGO, and Biolage Cera Hydratherapie under the heating cap for 1 hour.


----------



## Mrsjohnson912 (Mar 11, 2010)

Is it too late to join this challenge? I am a newbie to the LHCF!


----------



## Miss AJ (Mar 11, 2010)

Pre poing right now with olive and hot six oil, then I'm gonna steam for 30 minutes with Toque Magico Emergencia.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 11, 2010)

quasimodi said:


> It's a gorgeous almost spring day and I plan on doing the following to
> my hair:
> 
> 1.) prepoo with Motions CPR
> ...


 
Wow!  You made that sound like such a pampered spa day. I hope you enjoyed it along with this gorgeous almost spring day!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Mar 11, 2010)

Like I previously stated, I am trying to use up some products. So I DCed last night after pre-"poo"ing (BPT wheat germ rinse) and co-washing (Aussie Moist) with a mixture of a bunch of different conditioners, PC and JBCO. 

All I've been doing is wet bunning. I need to step up my baggying game, which I'm undecided about its benefits. And I think I'm upping my DC's to 2x weekly instead of once.


----------



## Miss AJ (Mar 11, 2010)

Sitting under the dryer doing my ghetto steam treatment as we speak lol.  The weather has been real goofy lately.  Last week I broke out my Hawiian Silky curl juice and had a moisturized wash and go fro...this week I'm back to pre-pooing with oils and DCing with steam,


----------



## halee_J (Mar 11, 2010)

Dcing tonight with a mix of ORS repleneshing and Alfaparf nourishing cream.


----------



## LongCurlz (Mar 11, 2010)

DC with Komaza care intense moisture therapy with heat cap 30 minutes


----------



## Americka (Mar 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just DC'ed with Steam Healthy Sexy Pumpkin Puree Masque.
> 
> Tryna' use stuff up Ya'll.



Way to go, T! I'm so proud of ya!

I DC'd last night with Baba De Caracol and La Plancha under my heat cap. Fabulous experience as always!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Mar 11, 2010)

I've been failing off a little bit. I started off washing and DCing every week. Within the past couple of weeks, my weekends have been so busy that I've been going 2 or 3 weeks before I wash again. Washing and DCing takes so much time that I have to do it on the weekends. I think I'll wash tomorrow night and DC overnight. Maybe that won't be as bad.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 11, 2010)

Mrsjohnson912 said:


> Is it too late to join this challenge? I am a newbie to the LHCF!


 
No it's not too late.  I will add you to the list.


----------



## Pooks (Mar 12, 2010)

Did a deep cowash with GBP the other day.


----------



## alshepp635 (Mar 12, 2010)

It has been a while since I checked in.  I am deep conditioning with HE dangerously straight, ION reconstructor, and EVOO.


----------



## winona (Mar 12, 2010)

Apply 80g Henna+20g Amla +1/2 cup AOHSR
Steam 1hr
PS for the week with Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier (70%mist 30%water) and Avocado Butter


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 12, 2010)

DC'd for 4 hours on dry hair w/ 70% Alterna Hemp Hydrate and 30% Alterna Hemp Repair.


----------



## Harina (Mar 12, 2010)

Quick question about aussie 3 minute miracle (sydney smooth or moist). Both of these are deep conditioners correct? I bought 3 minute sydney smooth and love it but I don't think these little containers  are going to last me very long. At the store I noticed much cheaoer huge bottles of sydney smooth and moist (non 3 minute miracles). These aren't deep conditioners? What could I add to these to make them more deep conditioning like? Olive oil?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 12, 2010)

I have not DC'ed in over a month and honestly I am not having any isues with my hair whatsoever. I believe the MN mix is keeping my scalp free of dandruff. 

I have been moisturizing my whole head with Mizani h2o Intense Night-Time Treatment , BWC leave-in conditioner and sealing with Kukui Nut Oil for ceramides. 

I think I need to wash my hair on Sunday though when I have some more time on my hands. Will update later.


----------



## jcanalena79 (Mar 12, 2010)

DC'ing w/ Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm, for Thick/Coarse Dry Hair to which I added honey and castor oil (I think I'm a mixing addict b/c I'm sure the trtmt could have worked just fine on its own).  Hair is soft and moisturized.  Since I used two new things (I used Roux Porosity Control as a rinse after co-washing), it's hard to say which works on its own.  I must say I love them as a pair.


----------



## Americka (Mar 12, 2010)

I relaxed today @ 11 weeks. It is the longest I have ever stretched.  I did my 1st DC with La Plancha and I am currently doing my second DC with Pantene Time Renewal mask. I am using my heat cap with both.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 13, 2010)

DCing with Mizani Intense Moisturizing Treatment mixed with _a lot_ of oil (its very thick).  JBCO, EVOO, Clove oil, etc.   I decided to attempt a kind of ghetto steam treatment so I put a damp washcloth on my head before I put my plastic cap on.  I then put my heated conditioning cap on over that.  Will let it sit for about 30 minutes.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 13, 2010)

Did an overnight DC w/WEN cleansing conditioner.


----------



## Foufie (Mar 13, 2010)

DCn tonight Motions CPR with a mix of Jojoba oil and Castor oil. Last week week when I did this I couldn't believe how soft my hair was. THen braiding up for a week.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 13, 2010)

Will be prepooing overnight tonight but haven't decided with what yet.


----------



## s1b000 (Mar 13, 2010)

I just got my relaxer and updated my sigi pictures.  All of this DCing has made a tremendous difference!


----------



## Spring (Mar 13, 2010)

Conditioned yesterday for 6 hours with Suave Coconut and evoo without heat.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 13, 2010)

checking in for Thursday, dc with moisturizing conditioner, oil, and l'anza volume booster for 30 min. with heat.


----------



## myhair84 (Mar 13, 2010)

just did a henna treatment and am dc'ing with HSR mixed with grapeseed and avocado oil, Aussie Moist, and shea butter. Never tried it before, hope it works 'cause my hair has been a bit dry lately...


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 13, 2010)

This week, I prepooed with CPR, and then I deep conditioned with Komaza Intense Moisture Therapy for the first time. I loved it!! Very moisturizing. I will definitely repurchase that.


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 13, 2010)

Sitting under the dryer right now for 30 minutes with UBH Deep Conditioner. I love the peppermint oil in this !

I did a moisturizing pre poo with Tresseme Moisture Rich, AOHSR, Evoo, Evco, Few drops of Avocado oil, Burts Bees Avocado butter and Umberto pre shampoo treatment. Hair was sooo soft, and I'm using up some product.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 13, 2010)

As I type this, I'm dc'ing for the second time this week with NTM Deep Recovery Mask and avocado oil. I'll stay under my hooded dryer for twenty minutes.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yesterday I DC'ed with ORS Replenshing Pac while in the shower for 15 mins....


----------



## Miss AJ (Mar 13, 2010)

Tomorrow is wash day, don't really plan on goin nowhere so I'm gonna get it done first thing in the morning before I finish cleaning.  Hmmm, let's see Thursday I steamed with Toque Magico Emergencia, so tomorrow I think i'm feelin like Queen Helene Cholesterol, or maybe just straight up oil, I've been wanting to try that to see how it goes....I think I will.....tomorrow i'm gonna use a mix of olive oil and coconut oil and steam for 30 minutes.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Mar 13, 2010)

Just checking:  DC'ed Wednesday with butter and oils (sweet almond butter, jojoba, and sunflower) used heat for 10 minutes after shampooing with ayvuredic shampoo bar...hair came out great!!!  Super soft and NO TANGLES...my fingers just glided straight through!!!!  DC'ed for the second time this week today with my usual clay and coconut milk.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 14, 2010)

Washed with Silk elements olive oil shampoo
DC'ing now with a mixture of Silk Elements Moisturing Treatment and Silk Elements Hair Repair Masque. (30 min)
Will rinse in the shower and air dry with Hairveda Hydrasilica Spray as my leave-in.


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 14, 2010)

Mzz Mac said:


> Washed with Silk elements olive oil shampoo
> DC'ing now with a mixture of Silk Elements Moisturing Treatment and *Silk Elements Hair Repair Masque*. (30 min)
> Will rinse in the shower and air dry with Hairveda Hydrasilica Spray as my leave-in.


 

What is THAT!    I don't even know what it is but it sounds GOOOOD!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Mar 14, 2010)

I washed and DCed today  I DCed with AO HSR and honey under my soft bonnet dryer for close to two hours.  I started re-reading Eclipse and time got away from me.


----------



## Foufie (Mar 14, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> I washed and DCed today  I DCed with AO HSR under my soft bonnet dryer for close to two hours.  I started rereading Eclipse and time got away from me.



I thought I was the only one who re-read the twilight books


----------



## Foufie (Mar 14, 2010)

I DC's with motions again last night for 1-1/2 hours. Forgot to add in the castor oil. I like the softness of the motions but it has these herbs in it and I am not feeling that. It is hard to rinse it all the way out....with that being said, I will be finding a new type of DC


----------



## Ms_Twana (Mar 14, 2010)

Foufie said:


> I thought I was the only one who re-read the twilight books


 
Girl NAW!!! You need to come join us in the Twilight group if you're not already a member.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Mar 14, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> I washed and DCed today  I DCed with AO HSR and honey under my soft bonnet dryer for close to two hours.  I started re-reading Eclipse and time got away from me.


 
Okay, I don't know if it was the AO HSR and honey or if it was the It's a 10 leave in. But I was taking down a plait for my braidout, and my hair is like BUTTA!!!!!  It feels sooo good!!!


----------



## Foufie (Mar 14, 2010)

O EM GEE there's a TWILIGHT GROUP. WHere where? I'm coming


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 14, 2010)

Foufie said:


> O EM GEE there's a TWILIGHT GROUP. WHere where? I'm coming


 
Probably in the book forum.  I believe it is the last forum on the front page.

I prepooed overnight with Komaza's Pre Shampoo treatment.  Then I did a treatment with moroccan mud.  It was a kit I got a long time ago from Afroveda--moroccan (rhassoul clay) and lavendar water.  So my mix was two packs of mud, entire container of lavendar water, castor oil, and honey.  Very easy to spread in my hair and wash out.  New growth is more defined and hair is shiny.  I will continue to do this treatment but I will just buy my own rhassoul.  Matter of fact I have a jar that I use for my face so I can dip in that for my hair too.  I shampooed with Moku poo then I will do a double tea rinse then steam with Moku conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2010)

Deep Conditioned on Thursday night with:  Sexy Healthy Pumpkin Puree Masque.  One of the ones I am tryna' use up.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 14, 2010)

Checking in: Dc last night with hollywood choc. Olive Oil mixed with shea butter, coconut oil, castor oil...


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 14, 2010)

Did another overnight DC with WEN Tea Tree conditioner. I love the yummy peppermint feel on my scalp.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 14, 2010)

DC with AOWC and ORS under steamer.


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 14, 2010)

DC'd with Kerastase hair mask
I steamed with it, left it on WAAAAY too long. I don't think I rinsed it correctly. My hair feels coated and sticky. Oh well.


----------



## trinigal27 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Finally checking in, sorry about that, just a very busy and hectic time for me at the moment. I have been doing pretty well with my dcing there for that I hardly have time, for my hair I squeeze the time in, even if I have to slap on the conditioner in the morning and wash in the evening when I get back home. 
Wishing you ladies a wonderful evening.
*


----------



## Miss AJ (Mar 14, 2010)

DCed today with Queen Helene cholesterol, no steam though, just let it sit while I was in the shower.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 14, 2010)

pre-pooed with EVOO & Alfaparf nourishing cream, then washed and DC'ed with ORS replenishing, 3hrs, no heat.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 14, 2010)

I haven't been DC'ing as much as I should. I'm still wearing Senegalese Twists so I cowashed today with Suave Humectant and DC'd with Lustrasilk Herbal Liquid Cholesterol.


----------



## january noir (Mar 14, 2010)

I had a *Joico* day today.   

Used the Reconstructor for about 5-6 minutes after a warm water rinse.  

Towel dried and then applied the Intense Hydrator under my steamer for 30 minutes and then let sit another hour (I played with some makeup during that time).  

Rinsed and used Nexxus Leave-in Moisturizer and Josie Maran Argan Oil Hair Serum and did a quick rollerset.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 14, 2010)

DC'd Thursday with my Lustrasilk mix and just about finished it!!  Upping my cowashing and DC'ing now that it's getting warmer.  Going to start using up my Sitrinillah this week.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Mar 14, 2010)

DC w/Silicon Mix with heat.  Using Fermodyl 619 leave-in for the first time.


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 15, 2010)

*I texlaxed today (or yesterday I should say)!  It's been 25 weeks (damn, that's 6 months). I did a protein treatment before neutralizing with a LeKair Cholesterol/MT/AO GPB mixture, then after neutralizing (4 times) I DC'ed with SE cholesterol and Aussie 3 minute. Rollerset and airdrying now.

JD2'd, how did the 619 work for you? I've been eyeballing that stuff....*


----------



## andromeda (Mar 15, 2010)

Dc'd with hairveda sitrinillah this morning for an hour while working out


----------



## panamoni (Mar 15, 2010)

DC'd this weekend w Joico.

I've discovered that when stretching my relaxer, washing in sections makes a tremendous difference in my ability to keep my hair stretched, flattened, and straightened at the roots.  I've done it twice the past two weeks, and have gotten phenomenal results with a nice, flat ponytail each time.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 15, 2010)

Just finished a tea rinse and co washing now I'm DC'ing right now under the dryer, using KC Humecto w/ JBCO added...


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2010)

Americka said:


> I relaxed today @ 11 weeks. It is the longest I have ever stretched.  I* did my 1st DC with La Plancha* and I am currently doing my second DC with Pantene Time Renewal mask. I am using my heat cap with both.


 
Ooooh Americka, I wanna hear all about this conditioner in bold. I met a lady today who told me that it straightens out her hair when she treats with it. Is that true in your case as well? I was thinking about looking for it but only after I hear some good reviews on it though.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Mar 15, 2010)

Jade Feria said:


> *JD2'd, how did the 619 work for you? I've been eyeballing that stuff....*


 
It wasn't too bad.  My hair feels strong.  I'm about a week away from my next relaxer so I have some shedding- usual for me near a relaxer.  I think I'll try it again on the next wash after my relaxer to see how I like it on freshly relaxed hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2010)

DC'd Tonight w/L'Oreal Artec Color Safe DC Treatment mixed with Hempseed Oil.  Tryna' use this up.  I have about a couple more uses out of this.

Divided the Remainder up into 2 Separate Jars.

I mixed one with HempSeed Oil and one with Olive Oil.  Will finish this Up.


----------



## panamoni (Mar 15, 2010)

^^^Hi Terri!!!! Hope you're doing well.  It's been a long time.


----------



## Americka (Mar 16, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Ooooh Americka, I wanna hear all about this conditioner in bold. I met a lady today who told me that it straightens out her hair when she treats with it. Is that true in your case as well? I was thinking about looking for it but only after I hear some good reviews on it though.



Hey Aggie! Girl, I had to pull out the calendar to check my notes on La Plancha. I can say that it is excellent at moisturizing my hair - it gives some serious slip!  However, it does not straighten my hair. In fact, I can recall how my hair reverted at almost 8 weeks post when I got in the shower one day. So I cannot attest to its ability to straighten, but I can say it definitely is a very good deep moisturizer. And let's not talk about the softness.  

Summary: For me, it does not straighten, but it gives my strands some serious slip, softness, and incredible moisture. It is definitely a repurchase *coughafterIuseupthefourTropicalDCsIjustboughtfromBeautyofNewYorkcough*.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 16, 2010)

Americka said:


> Hey Aggie! Girl, I had to pull out the calendar to check my notes on La Plancha. I can say that it is excellent at moisturizing my hair - it gives some serious slip!  However, it does not straighten my hair. In fact, I can recall how my hair reverted at almost 8 weeks post when I got in the shower one day. So I cannot attest to its ability to straighten, but I can say it definitely is a very good deep moisturizer. And let's not talk about the softness.
> 
> Summary: For me, it does not straighten, but it gives my strands some serious slip, softness, and incredible moisture. It is definitely a repurchase *coughafterIuseupthefourTropicalDCsIjustboughtfromBeautyofNewYorkcough*.


 
Thanks for the wonderful review Americka. I love conditioners with a lot of slip, especially since I am so deep into my relaxer stretch. 

There is a Dominican hair supply store here in the Bahamas...finally! I just called them for the Plancha. They don't have it here yet but will be bringing it in soon. 

I also will be using the Baba de Caracol line because I heard awesome things about it. They have the huge half gallon size conditioners for the same prices I see online so I'll be getting my Dominican hair products right here.

I wish they'd bring in the Salerm poo and protein conditioner and the leave-in too. I know it's not a Dominican hair product but I have requested that they bring it in anyway for me. I hope they do, especially since they have such affordable prices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Thanks for the wonderful review Americka. I love conditioners with a lot of slip, especially since I am so deep into my relaxer stretch.
> 
> *There is a Dominican hair supply store here in the Bahamas...finally! I just called them for the Plancha. They don't have it here yet but will be bringing it in soon.
> 
> ...


 
Aggie, we are always soooo >>HERE<< 

I, too, am going to start to incorporate more Dominican Products into my Stash (after I clear out a few items).  And both of these are on my list.  i.e. the La' Plancha and the Baba.


----------



## Americka (Mar 16, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Thanks for the wonderful review Americka. I love conditioners with a lot of slip, especially since I am so deep into my relaxer stretch.
> 
> There is a Dominican hair supply store here in the Bahamas...finally! I just called them for the Plancha. They don't have it here yet but will be bringing it in soon.
> 
> ...





IDareT'sHair said:


> Aggie, we are always soooo >>HERE<<
> 
> I, too, am going to start to incorporate more Dominican Products into my Stash (after I clear out a few items).  And both of these are on my list.  i.e. the La' Plancha and the Baba.



There are no local suppliers for my Brazilian (Skala) and Dominican products (LP and Baba), so I will have to purchase them online. Despite that fact, I feel they are so worth the cost of shipping to purchase them. I cannot wait to try my Tropical dcs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2010)

^^^^^^^^

As you know, I've stumbled upon a couple good Dominican Conditioners at my Local AJ Wright's.  

Will continue to look in there and see what they have from time to time.  

They've been having Dominican Conditioners on the Super Cheap.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 16, 2010)

DC'd tonight:

Still getting breakage so I pre-pooed with Hauschka Neem oil then oil rinsed and did a tea rinse.  I then washed with Giovanni Tea Tree tripple treat shampoo and DC'd with a mixture of Motions Silk Protein and Mizani Hydrafuse. 

I may have to do a chop.  My bone laxer ends just do not seem to have any fight left in them 

Am sad about this bc now it means I will have to leave the APL challenge and shoot for shoulder length again instead by Dec 2010.  Still I prefer to be healthy shoulder length than crappy APL.

I guess it's BSL Dec 2012 then erplexed


----------



## PJaye (Mar 16, 2010)

Checking in:

DC'ing now with my doctored Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment; this will be an overnight treatment with no heat.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 16, 2010)

Just slathered on Yes To Carrots. I am going down to the wet steam room in a few minutes to allow the conditioner to do it's thing.


----------



## Foufie (Mar 16, 2010)

I am going to conditionover night with LeKair cholesterol. Rinse in the morning and put baack on my wig


----------



## Foufie (Mar 16, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> DC'd tonight:
> 
> Still getting breakage so I pre-pooed with Hauschka Neem oil then oil rinsed and did a tea rinse. I then washed with Giovanni Tea Tree tripple treat shampoo and DC'd with a mixture of Motions Silk Protein and Mizani Hydrafuse.
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry you have to bc so soon. But you will grow it back, besides 100% natural hair is loads of fun!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 16, 2010)

SO WHICH THREAD TELLS THE OUTCOME OF ALL OF THIS DC'ING FOR 2009? Wanna read results, wanna read results, wanna see pics, lolol!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 16, 2010)

Foufie said:


> I'm sorry you have to bc so soon. But you will grow it back, besides 100% natural hair is loads of fun!




Thanks Foufie


----------



## Aggie (Mar 16, 2010)

After 5 weeks of avoiding washing my hair, I finally caved in tonight. I pre-pooed with aloe vera gel and sunflower oil, then I clarified with AO Green tea Shampoo mixed with some biotin conditioner. 

I followed it up with some Roux 5 in 1 shampoo also mixed with conditioner for moisture. I Dc'ed with Silicon Mix conditioner mixed with Baba de Caracol Deep Intensive Treatment, followed with a moisturizing conditioner using Alterna Hemp Hydrating Conditioner mixed with more sunflower oil to really drench my 13.5 months of new growth.

That Silicon Mix is amazing. I only bought the 8oz jar to try it out first, now I have to go back and stock up with the 64oz jar.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Aggie, we are always soooo >>HERE<<
> 
> I, too, am going to start to incorporate more Dominican Products into my Stash (after I clear out a few items). And both of these are on my list. i.e. the La' Plancha and the Baba.


 

Hey Terri. Heads up! I tried the Silicon Mix tonight. Can I say and then some more... It is wonderfully moisturizing. I tried it mixed with the Baba and I must say I love them both. The Baba left a strong feeling to my hair while the SM added the slip, yum yum!! I need to go back and get the large jar of SM now that I know it's a hit for me.


----------



## Foufie (Mar 17, 2010)

Aggie said:


> After 5 weeks of avoiding washing my hair, I finally caved in tonight. I pre-pooed with aloe vera gel and sunflower oil, then I clarified with AO Green tea Shampoo mixed with some biotin conditioner.
> 
> I followed it up with some Roux 5 in 1 shampoo also mixed with conditioner for moisture. I Dc'ed with Silicon Mix conditioner mixed with Baba de Caracol Deep Intensive Treatment, followed with a moisturizing conditioner using Alterna Hemp Hydrating Conditioner mixed with more sunflower oil to really drench my 13.5 months of new growth.
> 
> That Silicon Mix is amazing. I only bought the 8oz jar to try it out first, now I have to go back and stock up with the 64oz jar.



oooo I must get some of this. Would it be okay to DC with this in cornrows?


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 17, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> Just slathered on Yes To Carrots. I am going down to the wet steam room in a few minutes to allow the conditioner to do it's thing.


 
YTC not as moisturizing for me as my trusted WEN. I'm disappointed, still looking for a price effective, drug store DC.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 17, 2010)

Foufie said:


> oooo I must get some of this. Would it be okay to DC with this in cornrows?


 
Absolutely highly recommended Foufie. It will be fine used on cornrowed hair. Simply slightly dilute it enough to get through the layers of hair within the cornrow. This is what I do to mine with wonderful success.


----------



## Miss AJ (Mar 17, 2010)

About to do my prepoo now, steaming for 30 minutes with my ORS concoction later.


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 17, 2010)

DC'd on dry hair today for 1 hour w/ a mixture of Alterna Hemp Hydrate and Alterna Hemp Repair.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 17, 2010)

Under steamer with NTM Deep Recovery Hair Mask mixed with honey and EVOO.  First steam conditioning with my new steamer.


----------



## Zedster (Mar 18, 2010)

I didn't make time to DC this past weekend…I know, shame on me. I shampooed the other night and used Burnt Sugar Pomade on my hair with Castor oil on my ends. I found my hair really likes the feel of Castor oil, especially for detangling/finger combing, so I ended up spreading the oil all over my head! I know it's not exactly DC, but it's better than nothing. I will definitely treat my hair well this weekend. Maybe even bust out an avocado.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 19, 2010)

DC with Chocolacio last night.


----------



## PocketVenus (Mar 19, 2010)

co-washed with mane and tail conditioner, now dc'ing with a mixup of ors replenishing pak + vatika oil + mill creek biotin conditioner (is it me or does this smell pooey? i don't think i like the smell of mint in my hair) + coconut oil + nutrine garlic conditioner, overnight (aka 5hrs) with plastic cap over my head. will wash out after run in the morning.
ooh, also ordered a bottle of roux porosity control corrector conditioner, and can't wait to add to my regimen.


----------



## winona (Mar 19, 2010)

Apply Ojon Restorative Mask overnight
Apply GPB + some AOHSR + Castor Oil
Dryer for 30 mins at med


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 19, 2010)

Tonight, I applied Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor for two minutes and rinsed. Just sat under the dryer for 20 minutes with ORS Replenishing Pack. It's my first time using ORS. I hope my hair likes it!


----------



## Americka (Mar 19, 2010)

Tonight, I did my customary dual DC with the heat cap. My first session was about 15 minutes with Tropical Negra Black Cream. I hate the scent, but it left my hair soft and moisturized. My second session about 20 minutes with Skala Ceramides G3.


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 19, 2010)

I haven't dced in a minute, I've been cowashing and airdrying...

I'm DCing on dry hair right now with silicon mix mixed w/ coconut oil, honeyquat and saa
I went hard on the coconut oil tonight, I want my newgrowth tame. 
I'm under the dryer now. will rinse and rollerset, I'll try to rinse thoroughly, I have a bad habit of not rinsing completely....

I finished my silicon mix!!  I must decide if it's a re-purchase.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 19, 2010)

ltown said:


> DC with Chocolacio last night.


 
How is that?  Sound delicious!


----------



## Spring (Mar 19, 2010)

Deep conditioned 2x this week w/Suave coconut and evoo for 2 hrs


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 20, 2010)

DC'ing under the dryer right now w/ KC Humecto w/ JBCO added.


----------



## Miss AJ (Mar 20, 2010)

Prepooed overnight with olive and coconut oil, getting ready to shampoo and then gonna steam with Queen Helene Cholesterol for 30 minutes.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 20, 2010)

Doing an Aphogee 2 step tonight which I hope will help curtail the breakage a little.

I will pre-poo with Neem through-out the day and then apply the 2-step and finish with a hydrating moisturiser to finish such as Matrix ultra-hydrating balm.


----------



## Miss AJ (Mar 20, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Doing an Aphogee 2 step tonight which I hope will help curtail the breakage a little.
> 
> I will pre-poo with Neem through-out the day and then apply the 2-step and finish with a hydrating moisturiser to finish such as Matrix ultra-hydrating balm.


 

The 2 step makes me nervous so i like to use cholesterol afterwards for 45 minutes to an hour.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 20, 2010)

Checking in.......deep conditioning now with a moisturizing co and oil without heat for the next 2 hrs.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 21, 2010)

Pre-pooed with my beloved alfaparf nourishing cream and EVOO, then washed and DC'ed with ORS replenishing. Picked up nature's gate herbal dail condish yesterday, looking foward to trying it.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2010)

Will be dcing later on today but not sure with what. Maybe I will finally try Claudie's Moisturizing Conditioner. I had been using it as a cowash conditioner but now I want to try it as a dc.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Mar 21, 2010)

DC'd with AO HSR last nite.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm late but I want in!!! 

Deep Conditioning with:

EVOO
EVCO 
Honey
Olive Oil Mayo
plain yogurt
LeKair or Lustrasilk cholesterol
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2010)

Will DC Again on Tuesday with either L'Oreal Kiwi Artec, Keratase Oleo Relax, HS Pumpkin Puree Mask or Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm.  _

*Part of Project Use It Up*_ i.e. All Currently Opened products I am trying to finish up.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 21, 2010)

DC with Chocolacio/Pantene intense.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 21, 2010)

I won't be be DCing anymore until next month. I will try to give myself one during the first week of April. My last DC was on the 16th of March. I think I need a henna treatment right about then as well but I haven't decided if I will actually give myself one as yet. Still thinking.


----------



## cch24 (Mar 21, 2010)

I haven't been updating like I should, but I'm still on the same schedule. Prepoo with Mane n Tail and coconut oil. DC with Nature's Gate Jojoba, aloe vera gel, and honey. I do this every Friday.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2010)

Prepooed with vatika frosting , shampooed with Flowers & Honey shampoo, double tea rinsed, I will steam with Claudie's Moisturizing Conditioner in a bit.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Mar 21, 2010)

I co-washed and did a quick DC (shower cap in the shower) with AO GPB.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 21, 2010)

DC'd again with avocado oil and NTM Deep Recovery Mask for twenty minutes. Love it!!! I will dc again on Tuesday.


----------



## andromeda (Mar 22, 2010)

hairveda sitrinillah for 45 min under heat


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2010)

DC'd today with Lustrasilk's Herbal liquid cholesterol


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I won't be be DCing anymore until next month. I will try to give myself one during the first week of April. My last DC was on the 16th of March. I think I need a henna treatment right about then as well but I haven't decided if I will actually give myself one as yet. Still thinking.


  Hey Aggie.  Glad to see you back.  I've always appreciated your positivity and hair advice.

Going to DC tonight with Jasmine's Avocado & Silk with some MT added.  I need some protein in my life right about now.


----------



## natalie20121 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Ladies! I'm just starting this challenge. I just BC'd so I'm striving for maximum retention this year to grow out this twa. My starting pic is my avi. 

Today I deep conditioned with Joico's K-Pak Reconstructor and Intense Hydrator. I will alternate that with ORS replenish pak and Redken's Chemistry Sytem and Redken's Butter Treat. That will be my rotation until the end of the year.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 22, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey Aggie. Glad to see you back. I've always appreciated your positivity and hair advice.
> 
> Going to DC tonight with Jasmine's Avocado & Silk with some MT added. I need some protein in my life right about now.


 
Awww, thanks Vonnieluv.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 23, 2010)

Pre=pooed over night with castor oil, shamppoed and DC'ed with Natures gate herbal conditioner using the hot towel steam method. I like it. My hair feels nice and moisturized. Not as soft as with ORS, but still good.


----------



## Foufie (Mar 23, 2010)

Will be using QP Elasta CPR -11 tonight. Heard alot about it froms the boards so I am giving it a try. Will report back


----------



## lovelynights (Mar 23, 2010)

I havent checked in but I have been doing my DC's. I have used DPR-11 for the last two weeks mixed with EVOO overnight on saturdays and rinse on sunday morning before work.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 23, 2010)

Checking in.....dc/pre-pooing now with moisturizing conditioner and pc for 30 min. without heat.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Mar 24, 2010)

Honestly I haven't washed/DCed my hair in 12 days. 

I've been keeping my hair nice and moist though. I discovered an effective way to moisturize my hair while it's flat ironed without reversion so I've kept doing it. I intend to wash and DC probably tomorrow. The new growth is starting to come in more noticeably now and I'm loving it.  

I'm almost to the point where I can buy more DC's. I told myself to use up some of the ones that I already have so I'm finna be a beast with my credit card soon in my quest for new replacements.


----------



## Opulence (Mar 24, 2010)

goodmorningruby i would love to know what you are using to moisturize your hair while flat ironed. reversion is a problem for me.



goodmorningruby said:


> Honestly I haven't washed/DCed my hair in 12 days.
> 
> I've been keeping my hair nice and moist though.* I discovered an effective way to moisturize my hair while it's flat ironed without reversion* so I've kept doing it. I intend to wash and DC probably tomorrow. The new growth is starting to come in more noticeably now and I'm loving it.
> 
> I'm almost to the point where I can buy more DC's. I told myself to use up some of the ones that I already have so I'm finna be a beast with my credit card soon in my quest for new replacements.


----------



## Chemetria (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey I know it as been a long time but I'm just checkin in everything is still going well just washed and deep conditioned last night


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 24, 2010)

goodmorningruby said:


> I've been keeping my hair nice and moist though. *I discovered an effective way to moisturize my hair while it's flat ironed without reversion s*o I've kept doing it. I intend to wash and DC probably tomorrow. The new growth is starting to come in more noticeably now and I'm loving it.




Stop playing!  Tell us how!


Checking in:  I made a hellafied DC mix today.
wheat germ oil
olive oil
turkish hair care oil
liquid vitamin b
JBCO
Mizani moisturefuze
Mizani Intense Moisture treatment
SitriNillah


I took it to my salon and had them apply it. I sat under the dryer for 30 minutes.  The result--NO shedding; very little hair in the comb; and butta soft hair.  YAY!!   All traces of my previous hard water damage and protein overload are finally gone.   I am on my way to recovering from my setback.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Stop playing! Tell us how!
> 
> 
> Checking in: I made a hellafied DC mix today.
> ...


 
That Was some Supa' Dupa' Recipe!  @1st bolded

So Happy things are turning around for you LB!


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Was some Supa' Dupa' Recipe!  @1st bolded
> 
> So Happy things are turning around for you LB!



Thanks!  and good looking out on the wheat germ oil tip.  God Willing I am going to make it to APL by December


----------



## goodmorningruby (Mar 24, 2010)

Opulence said:


> goodmorningruby i would love to know what you are using to moisturize your hair while flat ironed. reversion is a problem for me.



I "dry" rollerset the whole head. All I do is take any moisturizer/leave-in  (I keep returning to elasta qp mango butter) and apply it to the flat ironed hair section by section, as I go along installing the rollers (mesh). The key is to use JUST enough moisturizer to make the hair pliable and keeping the hair taut away from the scalp. 

Not too moist, but not dry. The hair should still be straight or virtually straight for naturals. If it starts to revert a lot you used too much product. If you use too little, it will not set. It helps to use a pea size amount of moisturizer and rub it between my palms, so it's like a film I'm applying, not a dollop. When I am applying the product I use some tension to kind of pull it through the hair while holding the section of hair taut and then wrap the hair around a mesh roller and secure with a roller pin. I make sure the ends are focused on and that they are tucked into the roller properly. My rule of thumb is 1-1.5 inch sections, but you can do whatever size sections you want with whatever size rollers (I use 7/8") you want. 

Try to stay away from moisturizers that include humectants like glycerin. That will guarantee that your set won't last as long and will contribute to quick reversion.

Set until completely dry. It doesn't take long to dry though because the hair isn't really wet, just moist. No dryers needed. And since not a lot of product is used the hair still has a lot of movement, swang, body, etc. The hair stays straight/soft/silky, but doesn't compromise moisture. Hope this makes sense


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2010)

Cowashed with Suave Humectant and DC'd with Lustrasilk Liquid Herbal Cholesterol today. I'll be removing my Senegalese Twists this weekend and I haven't decided if I'm going to Henna or a protein treatment and DC.


----------



## Miss AJ (Mar 25, 2010)

last night i shampooed with NTM, oil rinsed with coconut/olive oil mix, and DCed in shower with Toque Magico Emergencia


----------



## grow (Mar 25, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Stop playing! Tell us how!
> 
> 
> Checking in: I made a hellafied DC mix today.
> ...


 
Hi LaidBak! To read of your new progress has filled me with JOY!
I remember when you were at such a sad point becuase of the breakage and hard water and now, you see! In no time, things have completely changed for the better! I just knew it would happen!
Keep up the good work and the faith!!!


----------



## grow (Mar 25, 2010)

hi ladies! 

i haven't been on in a while, but have been following my routine as best i could.

*RECCIE * last time i had written saying i was considering more than 2 co wahses as week because of my ng, and you asked me to let you know how it worked out.

well, the results are in and they are GREAT!
co washing more often DEFINITELY helps me to tame my ng!
of course, i also believe some of the "yogurt on the ng" recipies i've found on here have helped alot too, but my hair (and most of all, ng) is EASIEST to comb when it is wet.
now, i can't go more than 2 days without co washing!

as of today, i am 10 weeks post perm and this would usually be the time i would strongly consider doing a touch up, but with this new method i'm working, i believe i can continue dc'ing on dry hair twice a week and co washing at least every other day for another 4-6 weeks because my ng is not unruly like before.
I can finally comb my hair without hearing it go "snap, crakle, and pop", lol!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Mar 25, 2010)

Just checking in...shampoo with buttery conditioning shampoo bar and deep conditioned with AO GPB on wet hair (next time will try on dry hair).  Style a wash n go using ecostyler gel and sweet almond butter.  Great results!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 25, 2010)

Checking in.....dc/pre-pooing now with moisturizing conditioner and pc  for 30 min. without heat.


----------



## Spring (Mar 26, 2010)

deep conditioned with Suave Tropical Coconut and evoo 3x this week for 1-2 hours without heat- I tried mixing Nature's Gate Herbal Daily Conditioning in the last dc I did, and I'm not sure if I like the results or not, my hair felt a little dryer than normal   The ingredients look appealing but Suave Tropical Coconut and evoo definitely leaves my hair more moisturized afterward.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 26, 2010)

grow said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> i haven't been on in a while, but have been following my routine as best i could.
> 
> ...


 
Cowashing is the truth! I switched from daily to every other day. But, I'm going back to daily, ba-bay! I love it!


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 26, 2010)

DC'd today for 1.5 hours w/ Joico Intense Hydrator.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2010)

Tommorrow:  Still All Up in the Joico Moisture Recovery w/Steam


----------



## halee_J (Mar 26, 2010)

Did a pre-poo with porosity control, then shampooed and Dc'ed with ORS replenishing. MMMMHHHMMMMMM my hair is feeling _*right*_. PC is the shizzle. I even put some as a leave-in. Talk about slip! Why did I stop using this again?


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 26, 2010)

Just DCed on freshly shampooed hair with UBH Deep Conditioner under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 26, 2010)

*DC'ing on dry hair now with Alter Ego Impac Ego. Been an hour and a half so far, going for 2 more maybe.*


----------



## miss_cheveious (Mar 26, 2010)

*Checking in*
I have been dc'ing weekly. This week I did my first steam DC and luvs it!! I used KeraCare Humecto combined with my joico intense hydrator as I had used the k pak reconstructor beforehand. Is that safe to use weekly by the way?


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Mar 26, 2010)

Deep conditioning overnight with **coconut milk**


----------



## winona (Mar 26, 2010)

Steam for 1hr with 2.2oz Amla; 3oz AOWC; 1oz JBCO; 1.5oz Spring water


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Mar 26, 2010)

DC'ing tonight with Yes to Carrots.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 27, 2010)

After doing a tea rinse and co'wash.  I'm under the dryer with my KC Humecto/JBCO DC mix, I'll probably DC for a good 45 mins to an hour today.  I've really neglected my hair this week so I'm giving it some TLC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2010)

Just Steamed with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm.


----------



## january noir (Mar 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just Steamed with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm.



Sounds heavenly! 

I steamed last night using the last of my Wen Re-Moist Hydrating Hair Mask.
Made my hair like butter.   I love this stuff. 
*
*


----------



## Blessedmocha (Mar 27, 2010)

I hope its not too late for me.. I have been DC'ing 2-3x a week since dec and i want in (to become accountable).. 

I have been lurking a while but only just became a fully paid up member..

I DC at least 2x a week.. on wednesdays and saturdays with the following on rotation:

Aphogee 2Min
Elasta DPR
ORS Replenishing
ORS Mayo
Motions Moisture Plus
Nexxus Humectin
Aussie Moist
Aussie 3 Min


----------



## Blessedmocha (Mar 27, 2010)

Im Dc'ing now ORS Replenshing Deep Penetrating treatment..


----------



## Joyful1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Spring said:


> *deep conditioned with Suave Tropical Coconut and evoo 3x this week for 1-2 hours without heat*- I tried mixing Nature's Gate Herbal Daily Conditioning in the last dc I did, and I'm not sure if I like the results or not, my hair felt a little dryer than normal   The ingredients look appealing but Suave Tropical Coconut and evoo definitely leaves my hair more moisturized afterward.



This sounds good! I'm going to pick up some Suave TC and try this today. 
The last deep conditioning I did left my hair feeling dry, too. Maybe this will help.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Mar 27, 2010)

Under the dryer now with SE cholesterol mixed with honey. I've been under for almost an hour.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 27, 2010)

mocha77 said:


> I hope its not too late for me.. I have been DC'ing 2-3x a week since dec and i want in (to become accountable)..
> 
> I have been lurking a while but only just became a fully paid up member..
> 
> ...


 
It's not too late. I will add you to the challenge.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Mar 27, 2010)

-Pre pooed with tons of EVOO, molasses and some conditioner
-Clarified with Redken cleansing cream for the first time (liked it, but not for me) ....I'm sticking to Elucence
-DC'ed with Aussie Moist, Redken Real Control Intense Renewal and Alter Ego Linange restructuring mask mixed together with heat for one hour and left on over night (out of laziness and fatigue)...Came out great


----------



## Spring (Mar 27, 2010)

Joyful1 said:


> This sounds good! I'm going to pick up some Suave TC and try this today.
> The last deep conditioning I did left my hair feeling dry, too. Maybe this will help.


 
I love this conditioner and have been using this for years.  I also like Giovanni Smooth as Silk, but the bottle is too small and it's too pricey for the amount of conditioner I use.  So, it's me and old faithful.. lol 




> * hope its not too late for me.. I have been DC'ing 2-3x a week since dec and i want in (to become accountable)..*


 
Mocha77, I did the same thing.  I started the challenge in Dec '09 as well .  Congrats on your progress!

ETA:   Just dc with Suave Tropical Coconut, evoo, and castor oil for 2 hours without heat


----------



## winona (Mar 27, 2010)

Moisturizing DC after yesterdays Amla Treatment
1tbs coffee butter
1tbs shea butter
3oz AOHSR
Dryer for 30min at 60


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 27, 2010)

I will be prepooing overnight with gleau oil tonight and doing a protein treatment tomorrow.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 27, 2010)

Alright ladies I picked up some Silicon Mix today.  I am an avid KC Humecto user, I rarely venture to other DC's but I do sometimes try out new things and decided I'd try this out.  I've been mixing my KC with JBCO lately and I am so in love with the results.  

I'm going to try out my Silicon Mix tomorrow night or Monday night, but the smell is awful.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 27, 2010)

This week I deep conditioned with SSI Avocado conditioner on Tuesday. Loved it! On Friday, I used Jessicurl WDT and my hair came out great! Both times, actually!


----------



## Americka (Mar 27, 2010)

Pre-poo'd with Tropical Strawberry Intensive Cream conditioner
DC'd with Skala Ceramides G3 masque
used heat both times


----------



## bimtheduck (Mar 27, 2010)

Haven't checked in a while but I have been DCing weekly.
 Today I applied garlic oil to my scalp, shampooed, and then DCed (no heat and 4 hours) with Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie Ultra Conditioning Balm, applied my leave ins and now i am air drying in a braid.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 27, 2010)

Just followed up an Aphogee 2 step protein treatment with a silicon mix and WEN Tea Tree combo...my hair feels so soft!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 28, 2010)

Prepoo overnight with NTM and wheat germ, I'll be steaming with YTC and Elasta with honeyquat today.


----------



## ladybuddafly (Mar 28, 2010)

Prepoo with cucumber juice, coconut and apricot oils. Will DC with  Avalon Organics, honey, and grapeseed.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 28, 2010)

Under the dryer DC'ing with Silicon Mix


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 28, 2010)

lol!  We're wearing the Silicon Mix out today.  I just used it under the steamer and now I'm in rollers drying my hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 28, 2010)

Will be steaming with Jasmine's Babassau Xtreme conditioner later this afternoon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2010)

Will Stay in Rotation with:

Keratase Oleo Relax Masque
Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm
L'Oreal Kiwi Artec Color Protect Treatment Masque *mixed with Hemp Seed Oil & EVOO*

Will keep DC'ing with these three (3) DC'ers until they are gone (since they are currently open).  

Then will move on to those small DC'ing Treatment 4-8 ounce Jars.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 28, 2010)

Overnight deep con'd with evoo, evco, honey & Mizani Moisturefuse.


----------



## Joyful1 (Mar 28, 2010)

OK, I have the Suave Tropical Coconut and EVOO on now. I love it already!!! Thanks, Spring!!! 

I don't know why I've been so hesitant to buy this conditioner, knowing how much I love the smell of my Vatika oil. And adding the EVOO, simply beautiful. I think I heard my hair crying softly b/c it is finally getting some love.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 28, 2010)

DC'ing at the moment under my new steamer with a mixture of Matrix Biolage Ultra Hydrating Balm, Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie tube and Lustrasilk Shea Butter & Mango Cholesterol.


----------



## LongCurlz (Mar 28, 2010)

DC'd yesterday with my homemade conditioner mix  for 45 minutes with plastic cap


----------



## DesignerCurls (Mar 28, 2010)

Washed hair yesterday with shampoo bar, followed by Aphogee 2 minute treatment. Then DCed overnight with sweet almond homemade conditioner.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Dc'd overnight with Hairveda SitriNillah Masque


----------



## Zedster (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm checking in after lapsing for 2 weeks . I shampooed, used my mix of honey/glycerin/olive oil as a DC, and am sitting with my hair wrapped under my turban heat cap.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2010)

Checking in... I DC'ed on dry hair today with Silicon Mix mixed with Alterna Enzyme Therapy Repair Conditioner and sunflower oil and I haven't washed it out as yet. I had it in from late morning and I think I will be sleeping with it in my hair tonight too. I am feeling way too lazy to wash it out right now.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Mar 29, 2010)

Checking in!
I used Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor for 20 minutes and then steamed with Nexxus Humectress for 45 minutes. By the time I was done steaming, it was kind of late-ish and I didn't feel like messing with my hair anymore, so I left it on overnight.
I rinsed it out this morning and my hair has been feeling great all day. Very moist and soft. 
I think I'm officially going to call Humectress my staple DC, because the others that I've tried did not compare.

And I saw the Humectress Deep Treatment in Target! It was like 15 dollars for 5.5 ounces. That would last me all of three days (I'm heavy-handed) so I put that ish down and kept it moving. Maybe I'll splurge on it someday, but that day is not today.


----------



## andromeda (Mar 29, 2010)

prepoo'd with amla oil

hennaed with karishma

dc'd under heat with hairveda sitrinillah, cheapie condish and teaspoon of msn powder

hair feels great


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 29, 2010)

prepood with wheatgerm oil mix.

DCing now.  My heating cap is broken and my steamer isn't here yet so I have not heat. :-(


----------



## Aggie (Mar 29, 2010)

I can't believe it but I still have my conditioner in my hair and is about to wash it out right now. I was just too lazy to wash it out yesterday.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 29, 2010)

Did a bootleg Joico 17 minute miracle:

Shampooed with ORS creamy aloe
Roux porosity control condish
Roux Mendex
ORS replensishing condish


----------



## alshepp635 (Mar 31, 2010)

I did a deep condition with EVOO, Aussie Moist, and Ion Recontructor for a hour under my heating cap.  Finished up with PC and cold rinse. Then air dried.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll be DC'ing Friday after my Relaxer with Lamurr Bone Marrow Treatment.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 31, 2010)

DC with mix of YTC, Elasta, wheatgerm, silk amino acid, wheat protein, and honeyquat tonight.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Mar 31, 2010)

Dc'd with NTM Deep Recovery Mask and avocado oil for 20 minutes today. I followed-up with a co-wash.


----------



## mzbrown (Mar 31, 2010)

Still  dcing with every wash. My hair is definetly benefiting. Right now I'm using Silk Elements and EVOO.


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 1, 2010)

I haven't been dc'ing consistently lately, not since my surgery.  But, I plan on getting back on my game tomorrow.  Just need to go to the store and get some products.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 1, 2010)

My steamer came and I just used it to DC.  My condish mix melted nicely into my hair.  We'll see if my hair retains more moisture throughout the next couple of days.


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 1, 2010)

I need to figure out a way to get a good dc in on the days I wash my hair before work. 

i always wash my ahir first so the dc has tim eto sink in while I clean other bits...is this ok?  or do i need to stop being lazy?  I'm just trying to do something I will stick to.

But this morning I pulled out my Garnier Fructis that I have to use up.  I need to look into more protein based DC's as well


----------



## Jade Feria (Apr 1, 2010)

* I DC'ed with Silicon Mix for 30 minutes in the shower last night. Followed with a. co-wash/rinse with Aussie 3 minute *


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Apr 1, 2010)

DC'd last night with AO HSR.  Will DC tonight with YTC.


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow!  I guess I missed a few steps..."jaded hair care".
I wish I would have seen this before washing my hair this a.m. 'cause I should know better.  Thanks.


----------



## winona (Apr 1, 2010)

I feel like I want to pamper my hair this weekend.  I finger detangle with Homemade Hair Butter and microwave heat cap for 1hr(reheating at the 30min mark)

Tomorrow I will wash, DC and report back


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2010)

Overnight DC'd with ORS Replenshing Condish. Good stuff but I won't sleep in it again. It leaked out of my plastic cap last.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 2, 2010)

Shampooed, did a PC treatment then did an o/n DC with Roux mendex. This stuff makes my hair really soft but strong at the same time.Hard to explain, but I like it.


----------



## winona (Apr 2, 2010)

Wash hair with 1oz conditioner.1oz shampoo and 7oz water mixed.  Hair was clean not dry DC AOHSR+AOIN+AOGPB under dryer for 30min(med) then I had to run a few errands  I really am noticing my hair is getting much thicker with this and the PS challenge  APL by Dec2010 for me


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Apr 2, 2010)

Pre-pooed (DC) w/honey & mayo and veg. oil (I literally went shopping in my own kitchen). I let that stay in for about 10-15 mins, rinsed, washed w/poo (can't remember name) mixed w/baking soda and then rinsed w/baking soda twice to make sure I got it all out. 

I conditioned w/Infusium 23 while detangling and rinsed. My hair feels great!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 3, 2010)

DC'ing right now JBCO, EVCO added to Silicon Mix.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 4, 2010)

DCing with a mix of 
-Mizani Moisturefuze
-Mizani Intense moisture treatment
-Hairveda Moist condition 24/7
- JBCO
-Olive oil
- Wheat germ oil

Getting under my steamer for 30 mins

Finished with a quick application of Roux PC.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 4, 2010)

Skipping the DC session this week. I caught a slight head cold and so I'm staying away from water hitting my hair until it's all cleared up.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 4, 2010)

I will be trying out Giovanni's SAS Deeper Moisture today with steam.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 4, 2010)

DC with chocolacio and NTM.


----------



## Jade Feria (Apr 4, 2010)

*DC'ing now on dry hair with SE MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment, no heat, with plastic cap. Will be about 2-3 hours.*


----------



## Spring (Apr 4, 2010)

Deep conditioned 2x this week for 1-2 hours without heat with Suave Tropical Coconut and evoo


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 4, 2010)

Just dc'd with Black Earth Enhancing Herbal Conditioner for 40 minutes.

Felt pretty good, but I can't stand the way it "disappears" when you use heat (kind of the same way AOHR does).  But it does work. Excellent detangler.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Apr 4, 2010)

DC-ing on dry hair with Aussie Moist + a little coconut and olive oil


----------



## Spring (Apr 4, 2010)

Joyful1 said:


> OK, I have the Suave Tropical Coconut and EVOO on now. I love it already!!! Thanks, Spring!!!
> 
> I don't know why I've been so hesitant to buy this conditioner, knowing how much *I love the smell of my Vatika oil*. And adding the EVOO, simply beautiful. I think I heard my hair crying softly b/c it is finally getting some love.


 
Okay, now I'll have to try the vatika oil


----------



## SEMO (Apr 4, 2010)

Edited:
I meant to post in the "Jheri Juice" thread.  I clicked too fast and didn't realize what thread I was responding in.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 4, 2010)

Did a DC with Aphogee followed by Porosity control then Motions moisture plus. I'm not over the moon about the MMP, but it does the job ( a 6 on a 1 to 10 scale) and I wanted to follow up with something protein free. Left it on for 3 hrs no heat. I think the MMP works better without heat for me.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 4, 2010)

I know I am late but on the 31st I DC with ORS.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 4, 2010)

pre-poo/dc on dry hair with conditioner for 1 hr. this morning without heat.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 5, 2010)

DC'ing with KC Humecto mixed with JBCO.


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've just got done DCing an hour and a half in a shower cap with SE Intense Conditioning Mayonnaise.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 5, 2010)

Pre-pooed with Castor oil then shampooed let PC sit for about 1 min and now DCing with MMP. I think the Aphogee from yesterday has tipped my protein/moisture balance a bit. So I'm doing a strictly moisture DC avoid any mishaps.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Skipping the DC session this week. I caught a slight head cold and so I'm staying away from water hitting my hair until it's all cleared up.


 
Turned out I only had a 24 hour bug and so I will be henna'ing my hair tomorrow night and DCing on Wednesday morning with something delicously moisturizing. Hmmm, I need to start digging up something to use.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Apr 5, 2010)

Bought some more DC's from Sally's that I've been wanting to try 

GVP Joico K-Pak
Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol Conditioning Treatment
Silk Elements Megasilk Moisture Treatment
GVP Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2010)

Tommorrow will Steam with Either:

1) Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm
2) Lamaur Bone Marrow Deep Penetrating Treatment
3) Keratase Oleo Relax

Still Very, very undecided.  But all are Open and on _Serious _Rotation to be used up.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 5, 2010)

oooooooo I've been lemming over silk elements for awhile now....*sigh* I've never seen it in the BSS's down here and I'm trying really hard not to buy stuff online. International shipping and import tax are a @#$%


----------



## halee_J (Apr 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Tommorrow will Steam with Either:
> 
> 1) Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm
> *2) Lamaur Bone Marrow Deep Penetrating Treatment*
> ...


 
I saw this the other day. How do you find it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2010)

halee_J said:


> I saw this the other day. *How do you find it?*


 
Another On-Line Order.  I've gotten it from Amazon and also from Beauty of New York.

I think some "Sally" may Carry it too, but I've never seen it here.


----------



## Zedster (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm away from home, so I used some non-natural products to DC my hair this weekend. I used "Organic Root Stimulator" Shea Butter Moisturizing Lotion, bagged it, and went about my business in the day. In the evening, I washed/light shampooed it out. To my surprise, my hair hardly had any knots and it was so soft! I moisturized with Oyin Burt Sugar and twisted it up. I might keep using the shea butter lotion until I finish it up.


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Another On-Line Order. I've gotten it from Amazon and also from Beauty of New York.
> 
> I think some "Sally" may Carry it too, but I've never seen it here.


 

  Girl, I think she was asking whether you liked it or not.  Your response is too funny.  No worries, it's late.  I'm sure you had a long.


----------



## Foufie (Apr 6, 2010)

i DC's on dry hair last night for 4-1/2 hours using LeKair Cholesterol Conditioner. I didn't use heat just a plastic cap. I mixed in EVOO as well.

This was my first time DCn on dry hair and  O M G that was awesome. My hair was sooooo soft. I just kep rubbing it. I am gonna use this bottle up and maybe try a new DC


----------



## Truth (Apr 6, 2010)

woah been a min since I checked in... I DC'ed yesterday with Aussie 3 min Deep..well what was left.. so I said *** it.. slapped some regular old aussie moist in it.. went to sleep... woke up sat under the dryer for a good 10 mins.. man OH man u talkin about straight butter...


----------



## myhair84 (Apr 6, 2010)

i dc'ed with SE megasilk conditioner mixed with Suave Shea and Almond (want to use it up) and Aussie Moist this past Sat. My hair was super soft and really easy to detangle. I don't know if it's that or the henna I used some 3 weeks ago...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2010)

DC'ed Today with Lamaur Bone Marrow DC Treatment.  Will DC again on Saturday with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm.


----------



## Vintageglam (Apr 6, 2010)

DC'ing overnight with ORS replenishing pak.  Will wash out in the morning and finish with giovanni smooth as silk and a leave in.  On holiday at the moment so hence why not using heat, but trust its over 45 degrees over here anyway


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm hennaing my hair overnight and will be doing an indigo treatment in the morning. I will be DCing tomorrow morning so I will be back to post what I will be using.


----------



## Americka (Apr 6, 2010)

I dc'd (without heat for almost three hours) with Tropical Milk's Protein Intensive Conditioner.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 7, 2010)

pre-pooing/dc now for 1 hr. without heat.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll be DCing in about half an hour with Alterna Hemp Hydrate mixed with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Lotion and sum hot sunflower oil for a few hours. I just henna'ed my hair so I will be needing the extra moisture.


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 7, 2010)

DCed yesterday with silcon mix bambu for like 10 minutes with heat for some reason my soft bonnet got really hot and I had to take it off early and let it cool down. 
I loved it. This was my first wash post relaxer. I relaxed on Friday...


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 7, 2010)

Just finished a tea rinse and cowash.  DC'ing right now with ORS Replinshing Pak, I am always trying out some new DC, just to come back to my beloved KC Humecto.  I guess it's the PJ in me, LOL.


ETA:  I had to comeback and update, I really enjoyed the ORS.  I'll definatly go back to my KC Humecto, but I will keep a stash of ORS on supply.  My hair feels really good, it's a keeper.  This weekend I'm going out to my local BSS's to see if I can find the Alter Ego I've been hearing so much about.

Happy DC'ing ladies!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 7, 2010)

I DCed with ORS Replenishing Pak in the steam room. It was only about 8 minutes total. It was HOT in there.


----------



## andromeda (Apr 7, 2010)

DC'd with AOGPB overnight (I fell asleep ) My hair wasn't mushy. I'm natural now and my hair feels incredibly strong and soft.  I think that's at least partly attributable to GPB.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 8, 2010)

DC'd with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus.


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 8, 2010)

Platinum said:


> DC'd with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus.



Did you use heat, and how long did you dc?  I'm thinking about switching to Lustrasilk after I finish up my stuff.  I love that price.


----------



## grow (Apr 8, 2010)

hi ladies!

a few days ago i finally tried the Dudley's DRC 28 deep protein treatment.

has anyone on here ever tried that? if so, how was it for you?

i know it's alot of protein, so last night, i drenched my hair in AO HSR (on dry hair) then JBCO over that.
i covered it in a plastic cap and a scarf.....have had it on for more than 18 hrs., so i'm gonna go rinse it. 

hhj ladies!


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 8, 2010)

I feel like I am dcing two times on wash day. I pre-pooed with a mix of AOHSR, Wheat Germ Oil, Evoo, Evco, Avocado Oil, Burt's Bees Pre shampoo treTment, and a little honey for one hour. After shampooing, I dced under the dryer with my beloved, but expensive, UBH Deep Conditioner.


----------



## winona (Apr 9, 2010)

apply AOHSR to dry hair 
use water mix and Magic Star to distribute 
apply castor oil to each braid (lost some hair due to unneccessary ruffness) 
Steam for 1hr 
Fresh set of twists for the Natural Hair Show  ATL here I come


----------



## Joyful1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Deep conditioning now (with heat) on dry hair using Suave Tropical Coconut and Vitamin E oil.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Apr 9, 2010)

Truth said:


> woah been a min since I checked in... I DC'ed yesterday with Aussie 3 min Deep..well what was left.. so I said *** it.. slapped some regular old aussie moist in it.. went to sleep... woke up sat under the dryer for a good 10 mins.. man OH man u talkin about straight butter...



How do you like the 3 min miracle? I want to try it. I have DCed with heat with regular Aussie Moist and I can vouche for the buttery softness 

I already love AM for co-washing, detangling, it's a staple. But I think heat really helps, not sure why since it's an instant conditioner, but there is definitely additional softness.


----------



## Truth (Apr 9, 2010)

goodmorningruby said:


> How do you like the 3 min miracle? I want to try it. I have DCed with heat with regular Aussie Moist and I can vouche for the buttery softness
> 
> I already love AM for co-washing, detangling, it's a staple. But I think heat really helps, not sure why since it's an instant conditioner, but there is definitely additional softness.



I love 3min miracle  I use it wit heat..and my hair comes out nice and soft.. Only thing, now that my hair is getting so..Massiveerplexed.. it takes a gooooooddd amount of product for DC'n sooo I think i'ma just use regular Condish's to see how it works for me.. IF ONLY THEY MADE NTM DEEP RECOVERY MASK IN A BIGGER CONTAINER!!!


O..since i'm in here.. will be DC'n with Aphogee 2min 2morrow..


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 9, 2010)

Truth--I like the new siggy pic .


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 9, 2010)

pre-pooing/dc now with oil and moisturizing conditioner without heat and will go the salon for shampoo, cw, and roller set this morning.


----------



## alshepp635 (Apr 9, 2010)

Today I am deep conditioning with Aussie moist, ORS replenishing pac,  and EVOO under my conditioning cap.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 9, 2010)

Dc'ing now with my staple NTM Deep Recovery Mask. But, I didn't add any oils today. I guess I didn't want to do the extra work. So, I'm sitting here for about twenty minutes. After this, I will co-wash with Vo5 and call it a day.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 9, 2010)

Is it too late to join the list?​


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 9, 2010)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> Is it too late to join the list?​


 
Girl you are too funny  coming up in here with that face. No it is not too late to join this challenge. I will add you to the list right now .


----------



## halee_J (Apr 9, 2010)

Pre-pooing with a 4:2:1 ratio of olive, castor and coconut oil. Then steaming with miss key 10 en1, its been _aaaaages_ since I used this. I'm gonna use my porosity control befor and after the DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2010)

halee_J said:


> Pre-pooing with a 4:2:1 ratio of olive, castor and coconut oil. Then steaming with miss key 10 en1, its been _aaaaages_ since I used this. *I'm gonna use my porosity control befor and after the DC.*


 
May I ask:  Why before?erplexed  Why would you close/seal the cuticle before allowing your DC treatment to absorb, saturate, penetrate?

Just Curious..... So, you're going to close/lift/close? Right?


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 9, 2010)

Going to the shop tomorrow.  I'll cowash prior with AM, she'll DC me with KC Humecto for 30-45 mins before roller setting.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 10, 2010)

Did a corrective relaxer today, followed by Aphogee 2 minute.  Then I DC'd under my steamer for 45 minutes with a mix of:
- Mizani Intense Moisture treatment
- Keracare Humecto
- Bath and Body Works Brazil Nut moisture mask
- EVOO
- Wheat Germ Oil
- JBCO


----------



## halee_J (Apr 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> May I ask: Why before?erplexed Why would you close/seal the cuticle before allowing your DC treatment to absorb, saturate, penetrate?
> 
> Just Curious..... So, you're going to close/lift/close? Right?


 
Well I learned from gymfreak that the cuticle can never get _completely_ sealed off. You can just lay the cuticles really flat but its never sealed off cmpletely. If this its done before a DC treatment, the DC can still get in, in fact it helps the DC work better. The flattened cuticle helps the conditioning agents _stay_ in shaft once they get in there. It also minimizes the extent to which the cuticles become lifted when steaming. This important since my hair is highly porous, the cuticle is already lifted more than normal. Plus I use a mild chelating shampoo every wash which also lifts the cuticle a bit. 

I do it again after because the steaming would have caused the hair to lift somewhat and I want my cuticles to lay as flat as possible.

That was a bit long winded, I hope it makes sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2010)

halee_J said:


> Well I learned from gymfreak that the cuticle can never get _completely_ sealed off. You can just lay the cuticles really flat but its never sealed off cmpletely. If this its done before a DC treatment, the DC can still get in, in fact it helps the DC work better. The flattened cuticle helps the conditioning agents _stay_ in shaft once they get in there. It also minimizes the extent to which the cuticles become lifted when steaming. This important since my hair is highly porous, the cuticle is already lifted more than normal. Plus I use a mild chelating shampoo every wash which also lifts the cuticle a bit.
> 
> I do it again after because the steaming would have caused the hair to lift somewhat and I want my cuticles to lay as flat as possible.
> 
> That was a bit long winded, I hope it makes sense.


 
Thanks, I always like to hear about 'different processes' thanks for sharing.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 10, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Did a corrective relaxer today, followed by Aphogee 2 minute. Then I DC'd under my steamer for 45 minutes with a mix of:
> - Mizani Intense Moisture treatment
> - Keracare Humecto
> - Bath and Body Works Brazil Nut moisture mask
> ...


 
How'd the corrective go? and that DC mix sounds awesome!!


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 10, 2010)

Marinaded for several hours yesterday in Black Earth Conditioner.

I'm happy I'm almost out of it.  I'm done with it and won't buy it again.  It left my hair feeling extremely rubbery, not moisturized at all.  

I think I will try the Pantene Relaxed and Natural Mask next.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 10, 2010)

NJoy said:


> How'd the corrective go? and that DC mix sounds awesome!!



It seems to have gone well. I air dry and my hair seems pretty straight where I did it.  But lesson learned; no more Mizani mild.  Which sucks because I have a big tub of it.  

My hair was really soft after the DC.  Lots of slip and no tangles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2010)

Will DC under Steamer for about an hour with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm.

Completing a 4 hour Henna Session.  Need to Restore that Moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Did a corrective relaxer today, followed by Aphogee 2 minute. *Then I DC'd under my steamer for 45 minutes* with a mix of:
> - Mizani Intense Moisture treatment
> - Keracare Humecto
> - Bath and Body Works Brazil Nut moisture mask
> ...


 
How's the Steamer working for you Ms. LaidBak?


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> How's the Steamer working for you Ms. LaidBak?



Well this makes my 3rd (or 4th?) use of it.  I like it.  I didn't bring a bonnet dryer out here (Turkey) because of the voltage.  So this is my only source of heat for DC.  I notice a difference because I like to air dry.  When I use the steamer my  hair retains more moisture.  I air dry w/o moisturizer and with the steamer I feel like its already been moisturized and sealed after its dried.  
My hair is not doing well when I wash it; I lose a lot.  So I am toying with the idea of just steaming it when it gets dry.  I only really wash it when it dries out.  Its never really "dirty".  So if I can steam it every few days and cut back washing to once every two weeks that might be a good thing.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay, I bought the Aussie 3 minute miracle today along with HE LTR conditioner, which I also want to try as a DC after reading testimonials...

Mini review: Silk Elements Megasilk Moisture Treatment

I used with heating cap on freshly clarified, wet hair for about 30-45 minutes and rinsed with cold water. I was supposed to mix it with honey, but was pressed for time. The hair definitely came out soft and moisturized...not soft or silky enough to amaze me, but the hair did come out moist. I really, really like the smell. I will be experimenting with this conditioner to see if all it needs is an extra oil or something for added softness/silkiness.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Has anyone tried the deep conditioners from Davines?






Or Rolland Una?

I want to try all of the Hair Food treatments.  The PJ in me is resurfacing.


----------



## Spring (Apr 10, 2010)

Deep conditioned 2x this week with Suave Coconut, evoo, coconut oil and castor oil for 2 hours without heat.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 10, 2010)

My DC went so good. I should steam more often but I don't 'cause ,well, its hard for me to sit in one place for an hour. Next DC is 3 days from now will be using MMP mixed with Alaparf nourishing cream I will definitely be steaming too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2010)

halee_J said:


> My DC went so good. I should steam more often but I don't 'cause ,well, its hard for me to sit in one place for an hour. Next DC is 3 days from now will be using *MMP* mixed with Alaparf nourishing cream I will definitely be steaming too.


 
What's MMP?


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 10, 2010)

halee_J said:


> My DC went so good. I should steam more often but I don't 'cause ,well, its hard for me to sit in one place for an hour. Next DC is 3 days from now will be using MMP mixed with Alaparf nourishing cream I will definitely be steaming too.




An hour?  You don't have to sit for that long.  According to the Avalon head guy and all his scientific charts and whatnot, DC effectiveness maxes out at 30 minutes anyway.  Let me see if I can find that link...

http://www.slideshare.net/dralisyed/the-right-way-to-condition-hair-presentation


----------



## Foufie (Apr 11, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> An hour? You don't have to sit for that long. According to the Avalon head guy and all his scientific charts and whatnot, DC effectiveness maxes out at 30 minutes anyway. Let me see if I can find that link...
> 
> http://www.slideshare.net/dralisyed/the-right-way-to-condition-hair-presentation



Really? I have been DCn for about 3-1/2 to four hours now on dry hair and it has all the difference in the world compared to my old way of 30-45 minutes...


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 11, 2010)

Foufie said:


> Really? I have been DCn for about 3-1/2 to four hours now on dry hair and it has all the difference in the world compared to my old way of 30-45 minutes...




Not my data, his.  But we all know that we have to do what works for us.  Everyone is different, and conditions are always changing.  I'm sure once your hair gets to a healthier state you won't have to sit that long w/ conditioner.  I was just trying to give the poster some info. 

Wait...you DC_ with heat_ (dryer/steamer) for 4 hours??   The study, and my suggestion, pertain to use of heat while DCing.  She was talking about using a steamer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

goodmorningruby said:


> Or Rolland Una?
> 
> I want to try all of the Hair Food treatments.  The PJ in me is resurfacing.


 
HFlyGirl Uses Rolland Una...........


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 11, 2010)

I will be steaming with Giovanni's Magnetic Reconstructor.  I may have to add some Giovanni's Nutrafix Reconstructor if I don't have enough.


----------



## Minty (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey Hey Hey ---

Rolland is a top Italian brand. Their Una line is one of my first pics. I have not tried "hair food." Look to the Una line with the "green packaging" Their moisturizing and protein treatments are excellent and will not make your hair either too hard or too mushy. They are pH balanced and label their pH on the label - very helpful. 

I also use their vials and lotions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Hey Hey Hey ---
> 
> *Rolland is a top Italian brand.* Their Una line is one of my first pics. I have not tried "hair food." *Look to the Una line with the "green packaging" Their moisturizing and protein treatments are excellent and will not make your hair either too hard or too mushy. They are pH balanced and label their pH on the label - very helpful. *
> 
> *I also use their vials and lotions.*


 
I'm Totally Intriqued..........  Totally!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Apr 11, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Hey Hey Hey ---
> 
> Rolland is a top Italian brand. Their Una line is one of my first pics. I have not tried "hair food." Look to the Una line with the "green packaging" Their moisturizing and protein treatments are excellent and will not make your hair either too hard or too mushy. They are pH balanced and label their pH on the label - very helpful.
> 
> I also use their vials and lotions.



Thank you.  All of their products look promising. I spotted a moisturizing treatment from the O way line as well (orange packaging). Have you tried this one too?


----------



## Minty (Apr 11, 2010)

You'd love it IDTH. especially their acid conditioner for the few weeks right after the relaxer.


----------



## Miss AJ (Apr 11, 2010)

slackin on checkin in, my computer decided to die on me a few weeks ago but i DCed on dry hair last night for an hour.  i'm finally comfortable with the length of my twists so my DC sessions are gonna be reduced to once a week when im doing my twist regimen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> You'd love it IDTH. *especially their acid conditioner for the few weeks right after the relaxer.*


 
I looked at that!  Stop Girl!

_*goes to look at it again*_


----------



## Minty (Apr 11, 2010)

goodmorningruby said:


> Thank you.  All of their products look promising. I spotted a moisturizing treatment from the O way line as well (orange packaging). Have you tried this one too?



No dear I haven't tried O way, only "UNA" - green and yellow labels


----------



## Ltown (Apr 11, 2010)

I DC with Bone marrow today1


----------



## halee_J (Apr 11, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Not my data, his. But we all know that we have to do what works for us. Everyone is different, and conditions are always changing. I'm sure once your hair gets to a healthier state you won't have to sit that long w/ conditioner. I was just trying to give the poster some info.
> 
> Wait...you DC_ with heat_ (dryer/steamer) for 4 hours?? The study, and my suggestion, pertain to use of heat while DCing. She was talking about using a steamer.


 
I steam with the hot towel method. I read that avalon data, but for me I need at least 45 min to get the results I want.



IDareT'sHair said:


> What's MMP?


 
Motions moisture plus. I think my relationship with this DC is a broke up and got back together story


----------



## Foufie (Apr 11, 2010)

i DC'd with Lekair Cholesterol with Olive oil for 3-1/2 hours on dry hair. Will use less olive oil next go round. Once I rinsed out the condish, my hair was still pretty oily so I guess I used too much


----------



## Americka (Apr 11, 2010)

Skala Ceramides G3 w/ a heat cap for about 20 minutes


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Apr 11, 2010)

Checking in!
I DCed overnight with Nexxus Humectress. No heat, no steam...I hadn't DCed in two weeks blush, but I was just too lazy to pull the steamer out the closet and pour the water and blah blah blah. 

My hair feels really soft and moisturized though, so yay.


----------



## bimtheduck (Apr 11, 2010)

DCing right now (overnight) with Matrix Biolage Hydrating Balm. I mixed about 1/2 cup of EVCO into the conditioner along with a few drops of tea tree oil, lavender, jasmine, and several drops of rosemary oil. Last week I just mixed in EVCO and it turned out great!


----------



## LongCurlz (Apr 11, 2010)

About to deep condition with my own conditioner mix with added olive oil, honey, glycerine and herbal water followed by my mango/cocobutter leave-in


----------



## Zedster (Apr 12, 2010)

I washed, DC'd with Organic Root Stimulator Shea Butter lotion, bagged my hair, and went to church today, so it was on for a good 2–3 hours. Washed it out with baking soda, and rinsed with ACV. It was soft and easy to comb, but I've been noticing that whenever I comb/detangle my hair, I end up with the same amount of hair in my comb/hands, even if I detangle when I shower, then detangle again when sealing with oil. I'm thinking it's breakage and not shedding.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Apr 12, 2010)

I DC'd overnight on dry hair with Aussie Moist and JBCO. I'm about to wash it our and use the UBH protein deep treatment for 20 mins, followed by Porosity Control.


----------



## Jade Feria (Apr 12, 2010)

*Yesterday was a mixology day..

I prepooed with a mix of coconut oil, jojoba treatment oil molasses, and honey for about an hour and a half (was doing other things)
Shampooed with this hotel shampoo I had that I wanted to use up (Lather Bamboo Lemongrass shampoo...no sulfates!). My hair was so soft after shampooing!
DC'ed with a mix of LeKair Cholesterol Plus, Alter Ego Garlic Treatment, and AO GBP, with heat for about an hour..it was probably more than an hour, I lost track of time.
Rinsed with Aussie 3 minute mixed with AO HSR
For my leave-in I used Infusium 23 original and a little Aussie on the ends.

My hair is so soft!*


----------



## makeupgirl (Apr 12, 2010)

I had fun with my dc yesterday.

After church, I dc with ORS hair mayo on dry hair.  Kept that in for about maybe 5 hrs.  I know I started around 5 and I washed it out when Kimora came on.  I then shampoo it with Loreal sulfate free moisturzing, then cond with suave tropical coconut.  My hair is so soft even though I did it last night and the curls are just springy and soft.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 12, 2010)

Steaming with a mix of moitions moisture plus and Alfaparf nourishing cream, using the hot towel method as I type. Its been only 10 minutes and I wanna  from under here already


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 12, 2010)

I DCed on dry hair yesterday with heat with silicon mix bambu and hairveda vatika frosting. I rinsed & shampooed with elasta qo creme conditioning shampoo, conditioned with HE LTR and came out and did my first twistout which came out interesting


----------



## s1b000 (Apr 12, 2010)

I've been staying on top of my DCing, just haven't kept up with my posts.  Just DC'd with heat using Phytospecific Intense Nutrition Mask.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 12, 2010)

Dc'd last week with Shea Moist Deep Conditioner Mask.  I wasn't in love with the consistency but the results were FAB!!  Definitely a repurchase since it's cheap and local (Target, baybeh!!).

Will probably wash again or henna and wash on Tuesday nite/Wed morning


----------



## Shana' (Apr 13, 2010)

I haven't updated for a while but I dc'd last night w/ CON Moisture Extreme Conditioner (I used this for the last few weeks). It's a little on the runny side but I love it. I applied it all over, put some CO on my ends and lounged around the house for a few hours. When I rinsed, my hair was so soft and moisturized.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2010)

...................


----------



## Miss AJ (Apr 13, 2010)

I made a Frankenstein DC lol.  It's a mix of both ORS dc's, lustrasilk and queen helene cholesterols, EVCO, JBCO, EVOO, and grapeseed oil all mixed up in my washed out 32 oz. Ecostyler gel tub.  I'm desperately trying to use up my stash and once I do I'm going to start buying 1 moisture and 1 protein DC and mixing them in that Eco tub with some oils.  I won't get to use it until Sunday, possibly Saturday night cuz I know how antsy I get when I want to try a new product or concoction.


----------



## alshepp635 (Apr 13, 2010)

I am doing a deep condition with Ion recontructor, Aussie moist, and EVOO.  I have hy heating cap on for 45 minutes.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 13, 2010)

Typical dc day for me. For 20 minutes, I applied NTM Deep Recovery Mask and sat underneath my hood dryer. I have two applications left in the jar; but, I will change a bit by using NTM Daily Deep Conditioner to try it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2010)

Will DC on Saturday with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm w/Steam.


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 13, 2010)

DCing right now with ORS Replenishing pack under the dryer for 30 minutes. Before that I applied Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor and washed out after a few minutes. just prepping for my cornrow install tomorrow.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Apr 14, 2010)

Prepooed Sunday with yogurt, gelatin, & molasse protein mix.  It was messy but my hair loves it (also added a little AO Jojoba & Aloe Desert Herb conditioner)! Then shampooed with shampoo bar and followed with DCing using my homemade concoction of sweet almond butter, herbal teas, oils, honey, & coconut milk.


----------



## Pooks (Apr 14, 2010)

I had a great DC experience about a week ago.  (My hair is in tiny plaits, no hair added)

Prepooed with EVCO with plastic cap for a couple of hours, seperated hair into big plaits, rinsed and then pooed with Giovanni Deeper Moisture Shampoo.  Then I DC'd with a mixture of AO GBP & HSR, EVCO, and a good dollop of QB AOHC.  My hair was soft, strong and moisturised.

Last night I DC'd with AO HSR & WC and a lil QB AOHC.  After rinsing I applied QB CTDG and canerowed up for bed.  Soft, great feeling hair this morning.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2010)

DC'ed in the shower this morning with Joico Silk Results Conditioner.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm sitting under the dryer right now DC'ing with KC Humecto mixed with JBCO.


----------



## Miss AJ (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm so used to washing and DCing every 3 days, this once a week thing is killing me.  I'm thinking of putting some of my DC in my twist spritz.


----------



## Americka (Apr 14, 2010)

DC'd (with heat of course!) using Pepitas de Uva Grapeseed Extract Intensive Conditioner......


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 14, 2010)

I DC'ed on dry hair with GBP and vatika frosting...then I shampooed, now I am DCing again with mizani moisturefuse with heat, well now I'm waiting for it to cool so I can jump back in the shower


----------



## goodmorningruby (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm co-washing tonight. Pre-pooing (er...pre-cowashing) under heating cap right now on dry hair with SE Cholesterol con/HE LTR con/EVOO mix.


----------



## alshepp635 (Apr 15, 2010)

I washed my hair with SE moisturizing shampoo.  I then conditioned with ION reconstructor, EVCO, peppermint oil, and EVOO.  Deep conditioned with it for 45 minutes. Rinsed, then deep conditioned with SE moisturizing cream for 30 minutes.  Cold water rinsed with Roxy PC.  Dried under the dryer with HELTR, Aphogee pro-vitamin and keratin green tea, and silk remedy. I then flat ironed with SE heat protectant.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 15, 2010)

Two nights ago I DCed with ORS Replenishing Pak overnight.


----------



## Foufie (Apr 16, 2010)

I dc'd overnight with LeKair Cholesterol except I woke up about 1 AM to a freaking itching fit. I mean my LAWD...I must have left it on too long. I put it on about 7PM and by 1AM it woke me up out my sleep. So I got up right then and there washed it out and braided my hair my hair up. I had to use Sulfur 8 medicated formula light (i know I can't believe I used hair grease on my scalp) to totally sstop the itching.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 16, 2010)

Did an overnight DC with Shea Moisture Organic Raw Shea Butter Deep Conditioning Mask. It was great. Hair is soft and tangle free today.


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 16, 2010)

Right now hot oil treatment with EVOO/EVCO mixture under Conair dryer (40 minutes).  

I wish the dryer was quieter.  I'm trying to watch Prison Break, and I have turn the volume all the way up.


----------



## Miss AJ (Apr 16, 2010)

DCing on dry hair.  i was gonna watch a movie while its sitting but i've been up forever so i'll rinse it out after my nap


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2010)

Getting ready to do my Hair.  Will either DC with Joico Moisture Recovery OR Keratase Oleo Relax.


----------



## january noir (Apr 16, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> I'm so used to washing and DCing every 3 days, this once a week thing is killing me.  I'm thinking of putting some of my DC in my twist spritz.



Why did you cut back?  Lack of time?


----------



## grow (Apr 17, 2010)

last night i put some NEACLEAR conditioner on my dry hair.

has anyone ever tried it?

the second ingredient is organic sea kelp, then rosemary, chamomille, and burdock root.

it smells a bit funny, but it's packed with great stuff!


----------



## winona (Apr 17, 2010)

DC on mostly air dried hair apply AOHSR and AOIN shower cap  used microwave heat cap and do step aerobics (rebook basic)


----------



## halee_J (Apr 17, 2010)

Dc'ed on Thursday with my new aqusition; Alfaparf illuminating masque. Oh goodness, it really melted my NG. I mean my current DC always leave my hair pretty nice but never this soft. Plus I used it very sparingly its very rich, which says alot considering how heavy handed I am with conditioner usually. I DC'ed for 2hrs wothout heat next time I will try it with heat. It smells heavenly, smells expensive  I enjoyed it thouroughly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2010)

halee_J said:


> Dc'ed on Thursday with my new aqusition; *Alfaparf illuminating masque.* Oh goodness, it really melted my NG. I mean my current DC always leave my hair pretty nice but never this soft. Plus I used it very sparingly its very rich, which says alot considering how heavy handed I am with conditioner usually. I DC'ed for 2hrs wothout heat next time I will try it with heat. *It smells heavenly, smells expensive*  I enjoyed it thouroughly.


 
Man I Love Those Products!!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 17, 2010)

pre-pooing/dc now for 30 min. and will shampoo and cw in the shower.


----------



## Americka (Apr 17, 2010)

DC'd using my heat cap with:


Capilo Grapeseed Extract
Coconut Oil
Skala Ceramide G3


----------



## panamoni (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm in a weave, but I DC'd my leave out hair today.  Mixed Biolage Hydratherapie, EVOO, and honey.  DC'd on dry hair for about 20-30min.  Hair felt nice and smooth.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm DCing under the dryer now with a conditioner mix. I used SE Cholestorol (2 tbsp), EVOO (1 tbsp), honey (0.5 tbsp), and Aphogee Two step (1 tbsp). I'll DC with heat for an hour, then sleep in it overnight (cuz I'm too lazy to wash it out now).


----------



## Jade Feria (Apr 18, 2010)

*DC'ed on dry hair with heat using AO HSR, washed with NTM shampoo, used NTM conditioner afterwards*


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 18, 2010)

I will be steaming with Giovanni's SAS Deeper Moisture today. Well that is if I can get it out the bottle. I really do not understand the need for that bottle shape . It will be a repurchase at some point but in a larger size so I can have a pump .


----------



## grow (Apr 18, 2010)

*QUESTION:

IF I AM COWASHING, THEN BAGGING AND BUNNING WITH A BIT OF DC ON MY ENDS ON A REGULAR (almost daily) BASIS, 

THEN IS THAT CONSIDERED DC'ING DAILY?*

thanks for your ideas on this question, ladies!


----------



## halee_J (Apr 18, 2010)

DC'ed with Alfaparf illuminating mask on my NG and nourishing cream on my relaxed hair 2 hrs, no heat.


----------



## Queen V (Apr 18, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I will be steaming with Giovanni's SAS Deeper Moisture today. Well that is if I can get it out the bottle. I really do not understand the need for that bottle shape . It will be a repurchase at some point but in a larger size so I can have a pump .



I agree.  That bottle shape is so annoying!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 18, 2010)

I will be DCing today after my 2 step henna and indigo treatment. I think I will using Avalon Organics Biotin and B-Complex Thickening conditioner mixed with J/A/S/O/N Jojoba and Lemongrass Color Treated Conditioner and Giovanni SAS Conditioner. I need to use the last 2 up because I've had them for a while.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 18, 2010)

grow said:


> *QUESTION:*
> 
> *IF I AM COWASHING, THEN BAGGING AND BUNNING WITH A BIT OF DC ON MY ENDS ON A REGULAR (almost daily) BASIS, *
> 
> ...


 
Umm....what are you using as a DC? When I baggied I didn't consider it DCing 1. because I wasn't doing my whole head and 2. because I was just using a cheapie conditioner.


----------



## Spring (Apr 18, 2010)

Deep conditioned 1x last week and then again today with Suave Coconut, castor oil, evoo, evco for 1 hr without heat


----------



## Aggie (Apr 18, 2010)

grow said:


> *QUESTION:*
> 
> *IF I AM COWASHING, THEN BAGGING AND BUNNING WITH A BIT OF DC ON MY ENDS ON A REGULAR (almost daily) BASIS, *
> 
> ...


 
Well this is pretty complex. 

For one, which conditioner are you using for your whole head baggying? You know, I don't think it evenmatters since proper baggying is normally done with a hair moisturizer and sealed with an oil. 

Is there a reason why you are baggying almost daily with conditioner? 

Secondly, I wouldn't keep my hair so wet for so long because wet hair is very fragile and breaks easily. I feel that you are keeping your hair in constant fragile state and it may or may not cause problems for your hair. I would limit it a little if I were you.

All in all, I guess it can be termed as DCing if you are actually using a deep conditioner and not a wash-out conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 18, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I will be DCing today after my 2 step henna and indigo treatment. I think I will using Avalon Organics Biotin and B-Complex Thickening conditioner mixed with J/A/S/O/N Jojoba and Lemongrass Color Treated Conditioner and Giovanni SAS Conditioner. I need to use the last 2 up because I've had them for a while.


 
*Update:*

I decided to DC with Dudley's DRC28 protein conditioner and then use a moisturizing combination of conditioners including AO Biotin B-Complex conditioner mixed with Silicon Mix and JASON Jojoba Lemongrass conditioners. I didn't use the Giovanni SAS today.

My hair felt super strong after the DRC28 treatment and I had major shrinkage so I am sleeping with my moisturizing DC concoction overnight to soften it up a bit.


----------



## 3akay3 (Apr 18, 2010)

I haven't been in here for a minute but I've still continued to dc.  I just changed by deep conditioner to Mizani Moisturefuse.  I've only used it once so far but I like the results.  My hair is softer than usual.  My new growth just soaks up everything so I'm applying it relaxer style.


----------



## Foufie (Apr 18, 2010)

any suggestions for DCn in braids?????


----------



## goodmorningruby (Apr 18, 2010)

My hair is a desert right now...about to DC with Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle w/ heat on dry hair


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 18, 2010)

Foufie said:


> any suggestions for DCn in braids?????


 
Aggie has dc'd in braids. Maybe you could pm her.  Is that crown & glory challenge still around? Search for it. I'm sure they have some info in there.


----------



## Zedster (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm DCing overnight with my glycerin/olive oil/honey mix on dry hair since I've heard dry hair is better. Let's see how soft my hair gets


----------



## grow (Apr 19, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Umm....what are you using as a DC? When I baggied I didn't consider it DCing 1. because I wasn't doing my whole head and 2. because I was just using a cheapie conditioner.


 


Aggie said:


> Well this is pretty complex.
> 
> For one, which conditioner are you using for your whole head baggying? You know, I don't think it evenmatters since proper baggying is normally done with a hair moisturizer and sealed with an oil.
> 
> ...


 
*THANK YOU MS_TWANA, THANK YOU AGGIE!*

as you can imagine, being new to all of this, i'm still experimenting alot.
and *AGGIE*, you are so right that it is complex because i never had any idea that it could actually weaken my hair!

when i baggy at night (especially if it's dc overnight time) i usually use AO HSR. but i also cowash every 2-3 days, if not daily.

i baggy bun daily because i'm participating in that challenge (&trying to really do it, not just sign up,lol!) and in a different thread, i read where putting some conditioner on our ends will help retention. 
since i'm only wearing the baggied bun anyway and don't really have to "style" my hair, i figured it would be easy to implement.

i use Giovanni Direct Leave-In for that before sealing with hemp, evoo and jbco.   
sometimes i also put some Jane Carter Nutrient Replenishing Conditioner over the Giovanni.

i hope i'm not overdoing it, but i'm permed (was a bone straight permer, but i did my 1st. texlax in jan.&would like to transition to texlaxed), and i'm also about 14 weeks post perm, so my ng needs alot to stay soft.

i'm going to try leaving my wet, conditioned, sealed hair to dry a bit more before putting it into the bun, so *THANKS AGGIE* for pointing out that important information!


HHJ Ladies!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 19, 2010)

I DC'd last week with L'anza Kukui Nut conditioner and my hair came out soft and silky, and well moisturized. This week, I'll probably use it again. I might add some oil to it. Castor or JBCO.


----------



## Vintageglam (Apr 19, 2010)

On vacay at the moment so DC'ing with natural heat of the sun only 

I DC'd on dry hair with a mixture of two DC's I got out here in Thailand (1) Keratin DC (2) Egg Yolk & Honey for about 20 minutes 
Then rinsed this out and washed scalp with shampoo before adding a ORS Replenishing PAK mixed with a Matrix Hydra Therapie vial. I then covered this with a plastic cap and wrapped up with a silk scarf and then donned my beach hat for lunch and then sat on the beach reading for a few hours.
Finally rinsed this out after the beach and used some Neutrogena Tripple moisture as a leave-in and air dried.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 19, 2010)

DC'd yesterday with ORS Replenshing Condish


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm so happy that I have about one application left of the Black Earth Conditioner.  I really wanted to throw it away, but I duked it out for the sake of not wasting my money.


Since I am experimenting with moisture/protein balance, I bought two separate conditioners to replace the Black Earth:

Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol* (for moisture)
Lustrasilk Placenta and Jojoba Oil Cholesterol (for protein)


I only spent $2.87 and $2.57 on each product, respectively.  They have some great ingredients in them.  The Placenta/Jojoba conditioner does have mineral oil (which I'm experimenting with avoiding).  However, the amount is negligible IMO.  It's the last ingredient on the list before the preservatives (and the preservatives are the last ingredients on the list).


*Even though the instructions make no mention of rinsing out the product, I plan on using this like I do all my other conditioners-with a plastic cap for 30 mins, then rinse.


----------



## Pooks (Apr 19, 2010)

DC'd tonight no heat with AO HSR, EVCO, honey and a little QB AOHC for almost an hour while I worked out and did housework.  Moisturised hair while still damp with Afroveda Sheamla and sealed with shea and coconut oil, then braided for bed.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2010)

Foufie said:


> any suggestions for DCn in braids?????


 


Shay72 said:


> Aggie has dc'd in braids. Maybe you could pm her. Is that crown & glory challenge still around? Search for it. I'm sure they have some info in there.


 
Foufie, Shay is right. I do DC my hair while in braids. The C&G technique is an awesome place to start as well. I do go beyond what they recommended by adding diluted DC to my braids and kept it on with low to no heat (I used synthetic extension fiber) for a few hours. 

I would recommend that you use a thick knitted net cap over the braids and pour the lightly diluted deep conditioner over the netted braids, put on your plastic cap, and leave on for a while, then wash out.

I would actually put diluted Elucence Moisture Balancing conditioner on my hair as a leave in. It left my hair smelling awesome. My niece loves smelling my braids whenever I do this.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2010)

grow said:


> *THANK YOU MS_TWANA, THANK YOU AGGIE!*
> 
> as you can imagine, being new to all of this, i'm still experimenting alot.
> and *AGGIE*, you are so right that it is complex because i never had any idea that it could actually weaken my hair!
> ...


 
Girl grow, it was nothing. Glad to help. I want you to have some long flowing hair so I had to chime in.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 19, 2010)

Today was my clarifying day. I daily cowash and wet bun. I hit up the PC, aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and DC'd w/steam using NTM Recovery Hair Mask mixed with WGO, EVCO and fenugreek. I dried my hair on cool setting and it was silk! My hair is rarely dry these days so it was good to feel how moisturized my hair was naked (the hair, not me ) so that I could use my split-ender to trim (although my ends were perfect. Just a preference.) I spent the rest of the day in a french braid before remoisturizing and sealing my hair for the night. 

For the record, I'm having no issues with breakage and I've been wet bunning since I've started in January. I think if you properly seal in the moisture and don't put too much tension on the hair, wet bunning is fine. Oh, and I don't sleep in a bun but my head is baggied. But, that's not to say that it works for everyone. Nothing wrong with letting it dry out a bit first. I just prefer to wrap, baggy and go.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 20, 2010)

checking in ladies.....pre-pooing/dc now with heat for 30 min. and will shampoo and cw in the shower.


----------



## grow (Apr 21, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Girl grow, it was nothing. Glad to help. I want you to have some long flowing hair so I had to chime in.


 
Aggie: you are ALWAYS sooooooo super duper sweet! :littleang

THANK YOU SWEETIE!!!


for my check in, last night i did an overnight dc on dry hair.
i mixed AO HSR, Neaclear Liquid Oxygen, Jane Carter Nutrient Replenishing Conditioner with some:
thick buttermilk (to tame my 14 wks of ng)
my tea mix (to help liquify and up the spreadability of all that thick stuff...as well as the fact that the nettle, horsetail, and fenugreek teas with aloe vera and eo's added seem to be working for my hair)

it may sound like alot, but i will be texlaxing in about 18 days, so i really need moist, well conditioned hair before those chemicals.

hhj ladies!

oh, almost forgot...i topped my conditioner mix off with some jbco!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 21, 2010)

DC'd first with heat then overnight with Sitrinillah, AOGPB, MegaTek, honey. I have one use of the Sitrinillah left then I'll start trying out some of the other DC's I have in my stash.  About to rinse out and wear a WnG for a couple days and DC again before putting in more twists.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 21, 2010)

grow said:


> Aggie: you are ALWAYS sooooooo super duper sweet! :littleang
> 
> THANK YOU SWEETIE!!!!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 21, 2010)

Did a DC with SheaMoisture Shea Butter Deep Treatment Mask Monday night.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Apr 22, 2010)

Cowash w/WEN Fig + DCing with MJ Sweetback overnight.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Apr 22, 2010)

Had some issues tonight washing my hair, but it's over now...just finished DCing under my heating cap with GVP Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm

ETA: I DCed before shampooing with GVP Joico K-Pak, EVOO, and Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol


----------



## grow (Apr 22, 2010)

ladies, you are not gonna want to believe this:

after all that WONDERFUL overnight dc treatment i wrote that i did yesterday, can you believe i got out of the shower and put some Chi Keratin Mist on my hair AND TOTALLY JACKED UP MY HAIR?!

it felt brittle and dry ... and that was while it was still damp!

of course, i threw some Giovanni Direct Leave In Moisturizing Conditioner on as soon as i heard that crackling noise, but THEN MY HAIR TURNED TO GLUE!
i couldn't even separate my hair with my hands!
what a nightmare!

so last night, i put some coconut oil and shea butter deep conditioning hair mask on and still have it on now (12 hrs. later) i didn't even try to part my hair to penetrate all sections....too dangerous. i just smoothed handfulls all over.

let's hope it repairs that damage today because in 2 weeks i've got to texlax and really can't put chemicals in damaged, dry, breaking hair.


----------



## grow (Apr 22, 2010)

whew! i am so happy to report that i just finished cowashing that repairing dc out (i also did an oil rinse) and my hair is back to feeling soft!

i even detangled with a comb (first time in 10 days) and had very few hairs in the comb!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 22, 2010)

grow said:


> whew! i am so happy to report that i just finished cowashing that repairing dc out (i also did an oil rinse) and my hair is back to feeling soft!
> 
> i even detangled with a comb (first time in 10 days) and had very few hairs in the comb!


 
That's awesome, Grow!!


----------



## winona (Apr 22, 2010)

Applied AOGPB and AOWC to dry hair used microwave heat cap for about 1hr and go to sleep because I am tooo tired


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 22, 2010)

After washing, I did about 15 minutes with Dumb Blonde reconstructor, then DC'd with Jasmines Babassu Extreme (smells so good!), followed by a quick rinse with Moist 24/7. My hair is so soft and silky. Well moisturized and smells delicious!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Apr 22, 2010)

GVP Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm is NOT playin! I just finished rinsing it out of my hair and I had major slip and softness. This is the first time in a good while that I've been genuinely impressed with a deep conditioner or any conditioner for that matter. If this continues to be a hit I will be in Sallys buying every last bottle. 

Off to rollerset.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 23, 2010)

DC'd overnight on dry hair under a plastic cap.  I didn't wash first and I'm not sure if I should rinse only, or if I should wash it out.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 23, 2010)

DC with Skala Aloe!


----------



## grow (Apr 23, 2010)

NJoy said:


> That's awesome, Grow!!


 
thank you, *NJoy!* girl, you can imagine how frightened i was when i felt my hair feeling like glued together broomstick!



LaidBak said:


> DC'd overnight on dry hair under a plastic cap. I didn't wash first and I'm not sure if I should rinse only, or if I should wash it out.


 
hi *Laidbak!* why not try just rinsing it out? 
that's what i'm doing and i love its effect on my hair.
(i only poo with Ayurveda, but have suspended that until after my perm.) 
you might find your hair likes it.
for sure, it cannot do any harm to try. (not when working with moisturzing dc's at least...as my experience shows, proteins are a different story)


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 23, 2010)

grow said:


> hi *Laidbak!* why not try just rinsing it out?
> that's what i'm doing and i love its effect on my hair.
> (i only poo with Ayurveda, but have suspended that until after my perm.)
> you might find your hair likes it.
> for sure, it cannot do any harm to try. (not when working with moisturzing dc's at least...as my experience shows, proteins are a different story)




That's what I did.  I just rinsed and my hair is really soft.  I guess I just know that I put a lot of stuff on my scalp so I feel compelled to wash it off.  But I'll keep going with this until I actually see a buildup problem.


----------



## grow (Apr 23, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> That's what I did. I just rinsed and my hair is really soft. I guess I just know that I put a lot of stuff on my scalp so I feel compelled to wash it off. But I'll keep going with this until I actually see a buildup problem.


 
i'm glad it worked out well for you girlie!!!

maybe THIS is some of that solution you've been looking for!

i know some ladies deal with buildup only once in a blue moon, so that shouldn't present a problem.

now, what about that styling? remember, we dc to make our hair soft and silky, but once that's done, we have to still take good care of it to retain the maximum benifits of the dc.....


----------



## grow (Apr 23, 2010)

goodmorningruby said:


> GVP Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm is NOT playin! I just finished rinsing it out of my hair and I had major slip and softness. This is the first time in a good while that I've been genuinely impressed with a deep conditioner or any conditioner for that matter. If this continues to be a hit I will be in Sallys buying every last bottle.
> 
> Off to rollerset.


 

Thanks for your lovely review, Goodmorningruby!

i was just about to order some chelating/clarifying poo for my upcoming perm, but after i read your review, i just had to put that conditioner in the order, too.
of course, when i read it has rosemary and algae extracts i was intrigued, but what amazes me is that it gave you that slip and HAS NO CONES! 
i hope my review will be as exciting as yours!


----------



## halee_J (Apr 23, 2010)

Dc'ed yesterday with a mix of PC and Aphogee 2 min, 1hr no heat


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 23, 2010)

grow said:


> i'm glad it worked out well for you girlie!!!
> 
> maybe THIS is some of that solution you've been looking for!
> 
> ...



I am totally low manipulation right now.  I air dry. No heat styling at all.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 23, 2010)

checking in ladies.....pre-pooed/dced without heat for 1.5 hrs. and  shampooed and cw/pc in the shower.


----------



## Americka (Apr 23, 2010)

Ltown said:


> DC with Skala Aloe!



DC'ing w/Skala Shea Butter + heat cap =


----------



## Aggie (Apr 23, 2010)

Conditioned my hair this morning with Joico Silk Results. I was not too crazy about it felt on my hair while it was on my hair but after it had air-dried, it felt amazingly soft and wonderful. I love it.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 23, 2010)

DC'ing with KC Humecto mixed w. JBCO

ETA:  I actually DC'd with this overnight and whoa


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2010)

Will be DC'ing in the a.m. Under Steamer with either Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm or Keratase Oleo Relax.


----------



## winona (Apr 23, 2010)

winona said:


> Applied AOGPB and AOWC to dry hair used microwave heat cap for about 1hr and go to sleep because I am tooo tired



I was too tired to rinse this morning and now my scalp is itchy.  I will wash, henna and indigo(i miss my black hair) and apply moisture conditioner tonight.  I WILL RINSE FIRST THING IN THE MORNING so I dont have the itchy scalp for the rest of the week.


----------



## Jade Feria (Apr 23, 2010)

*Checking in..I did a DC on dry hair on Sunday with AO HSR, then washed with NTM shampoo and conditioner. I used Lacio Lacio as my leave-in...this one is a winner! Ill be replacing my HE LTR with this.

Tomorrow I'll be doing another moisture DC.*


----------



## Spring (Apr 23, 2010)

grow said:


> ladies, you are not gonna want to believe this:
> 
> after all that WONDERFUL overnight dc treatment i wrote that i did yesterday, can you believe i got out of the shower and put some* Chi Keratin Mist *on my hair AND TOTALLY JACKED UP MY HAIR?!
> 
> ...


 
Grow,  my hair had a very dry feel to it after spraying Chi Keratin Mist on it as well.  That happened twice (I had to try again to make sure it was the Chi causing the dry feel).  I think keratin is something that I have to use very sparingly.  I use the Aphogee  2 min reconstructor every 8-12 weeks for that same reason.  Collagen is fine, I'm not sure about the results of wheat protein, but keratin is just not something that works well with my hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 23, 2010)

Steaming with Giovanni's Nutrafix Reconstructor. I do like this product alot but until they offer it in larger sizes I'm on a use it up campaign.


----------



## grow (Apr 24, 2010)

Spring said:


> Grow, my hair had a very dry feel to it after spraying Chi Keratin Mist on it as well. That happened twice (I had to try again to make sure it was the Chi causing the dry feel). I think keratin is something that I have to use very sparingly. I use the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor every 8-12 weeks for that same reason. Collagen is fine, I'm not sure about the results of wheat protein, but keratin is just not something that works well with my hair.


 

thanks for the info, *Spring!*
so maybe it's not all of the protein, but that specific keratin protein which is dangerous for my hair. on the list about proteins (forget which thread) it is listed as the strongest, but i guess it's just too strong.

strangely enough, i just checked Dudley's DRC 28 and it has the keratin protein in it as well, but my hair didn't feel like a broomstick after using it. who knows....

i dc'ed last night with baby food!
ladies have written about how hard it is to use real bananas to moisturize so baby food bananas was suggested.
well i tried them on dry hair mixed with other moisturizing dc's and loved it!
(plus, it helps stretch my more costly dc's so i can really slather them on and drench my hair with the mix!)


----------



## Spring (Apr 24, 2010)

grow said:


> thanks for the info, *Spring!*
> so maybe it's not all of the protein, but that specific keratin protein which is dangerous for my hair. on the list about proteins (forget which thread) it is listed as the strongest, but i guess it's just too strong.
> 
> strangely enough, i just checked Dudley's DRC 28 and it has the keratin protein in it as well, but my hair didn't feel like a broomstick after using it. who knows....
> ...


 
Baby food! Hey a girl's got to do what a girl's got to do! (next week I will be dc'ing with crisco - it contains soy bean oil )

---------

Deep conditioned 4x this week with Suave Tropical Coconut, castor olive & coconut oil for 1-2 hrs without heat


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 24, 2010)

I DCed with heat for an hour. I used SE Cholestorol (2 tbsp), EVOO (1 tbsp), honey (0.5 tbsp), and Aphogee Two step (1 tbsp) mixed.


----------



## grow (Apr 24, 2010)

Spring said:


> Baby food! Hey a girl's got to do what a girl's got to do! (*next week I will be dc'ing with crisco - it contains soy bean oil* )
> 
> ---------
> 
> what _won't_ we put on our hair! LOL!


----------



## grow (Apr 24, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I am totally low manipulation right now. I air dry. No heat styling at all.


 
sounds like you're on track! keep up the good work!


----------



## Spring (Apr 24, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Steaming with Giovanni's Nutrafix Reconstructor. I do like this product alot but until they offer it in larger sizes I'm on a use it up campaign.


 
I also love Giovanni Smooth as Silk, but 8.5 oz. for $5-6 is a little steep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2010)

Dc'd with Joico Moisture Recovery.  Had Errands to run, so I didn't Steam.erplexed  

Put on 2 Plastic Caps, Colorful Scarf, Large Sliver Hoops, Shades, Painted Lips and Took Care of Business!


----------



## cch24 (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm terrible at updating for this thread. I have been DC'ing every Friday with Nature's Gate Jojoba Conditioner, honey, and aloe gel. I love it, and have no need to try anything else.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2010)

I think I'll be DCing on dry hair in the morning wiht something Joico, not sure what yet. Will update in the a.m.


----------



## Jade Feria (Apr 25, 2010)

*DC'ing overnight with Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol*


----------



## Ltown (Apr 25, 2010)

DC with Jasmine avocado/silk conditioner.


----------



## grow (Apr 25, 2010)

Spring said:


> Baby food! Hey a girl's got to do what a girl's got to do! (next week I will be dc'ing with crisco - it contains soy bean oil )
> 
> ---------
> 
> Deep conditioned 4x this week with Suave Tropical Coconut, castor olive & coconut oil for 1-2 hrs without heat


 
it sure is good we can laugh at oursselves! thanks for the solidarity for "the oddest things we put in our hair"!

but seriously, please let us know how the crisco works out....i've heard of it before.....

just to update, the baby food did wonders! 
the thing i liked most was the fact that my ng dried ALOT FLATTER!
don't get me wrong...it was nothing like a fresh perm or anything, but it was closer to my head then it's been with the other JUST protien or moisturizing conditioners.

(i think it was also the yogurt in the baby food....it was a banana-yogurt jar....getting some more tomorrow!)


----------



## Miss AJ (Apr 25, 2010)

DCed overnight on Friday with my Frankenstein DC.  Wore a puff for the day then co-washed and twisted my hair.  I know my bff is gonna wanna play in my hair the entire 3 weeks that I'm home, but I'm gonna let her braid it or something, no out styles and she's not gonna highlight it like she wants to either lol.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2010)

Okay I decided to DC on dry hair (no heat) using Giovanni SAS mixed with AO Honeysuckle Rose Conditioners. I still have them on my hair and will wash them out later this evening.


----------



## bimtheduck (Apr 25, 2010)

DCed Saturday morning with Joico Kpak reconstructor then Matrix Biolage ultra hydrating conditioner.


----------



## shai_butta (Apr 25, 2010)

First check in. (Late joiner) Starting pic is in the signature.
DC'ed with Kenra Nourishing Masque (which I love!)
...unfortunately I tried a new shampoo that I didnt wash out well enough so I had to follow the DC with a different shamp and conditionerto get the scalp clean (Sebastion Drench set which was very moisturizing)
Better luck next week.


----------



## Esq.2B (Apr 25, 2010)

Forgot to update.  I DC'd on Thursday w/ Traybell Jojoba Oil Nutritive Masque.  Yummy...


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm deep conditioning under 2 plastic caps with S.E. Intense Conditioning Mayonnaise for half an hour.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Apr 25, 2010)

DC'd today on dry hair w/coconut milk mixed with Aussiie Moist - major slippage, detangling was a breeze!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 26, 2010)

shai_butta said:


> First check in. (Late joiner) Starting pic is in the signature.
> DC'ed with Kenra Nourishing Masque (which I love!)
> ...unfortunately I tried a new shampoo that I didnt wash out well enough so I had to follow the DC with a different shamp and conditionerto get the scalp clean (*Sebastion Drench set* which was very moisturizing)
> Better luck next week.



I've been wanting to try this...


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 26, 2010)

Two separate things:

I washed and dc'd on Friday with Queen Helene Garlic Shampoo and Lustrasilk Placenta and Jojoba Oil Cholesterol.  First of all, I lost a lot of hair with the Garlic Shampoo, and I lost even more with the Lustrasilk Cholesterol.  I tried to take them back and exchange them, but the BSS I bought it from refused to honor their return policy.  All the more reason to go to Sally's only.

So, I wound up conditioning my hair in the shower with the Pantene Relaxed and Natural Moisturizing Conditioner.  That took some of the dryness out of my hair, but it was still there.  I applied some Cantu Leave-In and Castor oil on my hair, and that helped a little.



On Saturday, I washed and conditioned my hair with Black Earth Total Body Shampoo and Black Earth Enhancing Herbal Conditioner.  I used my heatcap for about an hour.  My hair felt so good.  It was the cure for my hair.  I only have about one use left of each bottle.  

I bought some Elasta QP Creme Conditoning Shampoo and Fortifying Conditioner (new formulations) to replace it.

I laughed when I smelled the conditioner.  I forgot Strength of Natural bought Elasta QP until I smelled that signature banana now and later fragrance they are oddly fond of.


----------



## grow (Apr 26, 2010)

yesterday i cowashed with Mitzani Moisturfuze and liked it alot.
don't ask me why, but i tried, yet again, to put a "light" protein leave-in on.
all i can say is thank goodness i had put on my Giovanni Direct Leave in Moisturizing Leave in first and foremost, because after that "light" protein got on there (it's an italian brand...only has hydrolyzed wheat protein----NOT keratin, so, very light), my hair was back to almost brittle.  The Giovanni Direct Leave In saved my hair so i'm thinking of trying the Giovanni SAS, too...

not as brittle as the Chi Keratin Mist made it last week, but not moist.
as soon as i felt my fingers getting "stuck" in my hair, i stopped. (whew!)
usually, i can run my fingers through my hair (i don't comb at 15 wks post).
so i've got another dc on right now (AO HSR) and i put some jbco over that.
(gotta get the baby food today)

i'm just grateful i stopped in time and immediately got that dc on without even trying to part my hair into 4 sections, like usual.

now, the only time i will go near protein is when it's a quick co-wash,
or my Mega Tek, which only goes in at the roots, is heavily diluted with water and oils, and creamy enough to have never caused me any problems.


----------



## andromeda (Apr 26, 2010)

Washed and DCd with Hairveda Sitrinillah mixed with honey and msm under heat for ~1 hour.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 26, 2010)

Doing a protein treatment today with HV's Methi Sativa.  I will get under the steamer for step 2--recovery conditioner.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 26, 2010)

Did a protein treatment with Moisture DC on Saturday.  I mixed Jasmine's Avocado & Silk with Megatek and GVP Joico Protein Condish (don't remember the name).  Left that in for an hour with heat cap...nice strong hair after rinsing.

Followed up with Sitrinillah mixed with honey and Skala ceramides.  Did 1.5hrs with heat then left in overnight when I fell asleep on the couch.  My hair was soooooooooooooooo soft and silky when I rinsed in the morning.  Twisted up with Jessicurl Aloeba Conditioner, BRBC, and SSI Seyani butter.  Nice soft moisturized hair.

Still not fond of BRBC-feels like a film is on my hair.


----------



## Zedster (Apr 26, 2010)

I DC'd Saturday for about 4 hours with my honey/glycerin/olive oil mix after shampooing (lot of my DC from last week was left in). I added more honey to the mix as I'm trying to finish it up. Lightly shampooed afterward and noticed that while my hair felt springy and soft, there was a lot of tangling. I wore my hair in conrnrows last week, so there's probably shed hair stuck in the mix. I still have a lot of hair coming out when I detangle that I'm not fully convinced is naturally shed, as there seems to be the same amount of hair in my hands when I detangle first as I rinse and again when I towel dry.

I will finish up using my extra honey mix and see what my hair thinks overall.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 27, 2010)

checking in ladies.....pre-pooing/dcing now without heat for 30 minutes and  will shampoo & do a quick cw/pc in the shower.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 27, 2010)

Dc'ed today with Alfaparf illuminating mask on my NG and nourishing cream on the ends. Yummy.


----------



## grow (Apr 29, 2010)

i did another dc mix with my baby food and also added some thick buttermilk.
i know this may sound funny but that stuff really works!
i haven't seen my ng lay this flat even when it was just 8 weeks post, much less 16 weeks post!
i don't even need to put a scarf on it to flatten it down.
of course, with all that protein, i put AO HSR, Jane Carter Replenishing Conditioner and a Shea Butter Hair Mask in with it and sealed with oil.
i also did an oil rinse.
result: hair i could comb eaasily with no knots or tangles. (i combed wet/damp)
once dry, i had shinny hair that was soft, yet strong.
( i put my dc mix on dry hair and left it overnight under a cholesterol cap then bonnet)


----------



## winona (May 1, 2010)

Finger detangle hair with butter, washed hair with diluted shampoo, detangle with Star then MP rake and YTC slowly in shower,  allow hair to dry under twistie turbie, apply hibicus tea rinse, AOGPB and AOHSR.  Use microwave heat cap while I have my mixologist ways  Rinsed this morning.  Hair felt like BUTTAH


----------



## Miss AJ (May 1, 2010)

DCed on dry hair with heat last night for 20 minutes and oh em gee my hair felt amazing! This is definitely a keeper in my regimen.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 1, 2010)

DC'd overnight with Sitrinillah, honey, Skala ceramides, SAS.  Hair felt like silky butter.  Twisted up with Jasmine's Shea Rinse, SSI Jojoba Hair milk, and my shea butter rinse.  Will leave these in until Tuesday.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 1, 2010)

I clarified, did a quick protein treat, then DC'd with WDT and the last of my PM Super Skinny. I followed that with a tube of Schwarzkopf Bonacure Smooth Express and my hair is so smooth and silky. Shiny, too!! Lots of body. 

Later tonight, I think I'll do an oil prepoo, wash, and DC with Skala masque. I haven't used them before so I keep changing my mind on which one I'm going to use.


----------



## morehairplease (May 1, 2010)

Checking in....pre-pooing/dc now without heat for 2.5 hrs. In the shower, I will do shampoo and do a quick cw/pc.


----------



## Shay72 (May 1, 2010)

Prepooed with oil, washed with nunu hanmades Flower & Honey shampoo,and will steam with Jessicurl's WDT.


----------



## Spring (May 1, 2010)

dc'ing with Suave Naturals, coconut castor & olive oil


----------



## grow (May 1, 2010)

i just did my protein deep treatment this morning, so now, i've got AO HSR, veggie glycerine, shea butter hair mask and a truck load of oils mixed in with some aloe vera juice.....all applied on dry hair. 

i'm going to duck under my dryer while i watch tv to help seal the moisture in, then sleep in it overnight. 

i think my hair will love me in the morning, lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2010)

Steamed Last Night with the Last of my Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm.  

Next week will move on to Keratase Oleo Relax.

In Product Use Up Mode 2010.  Stash Shopping Babyyyy!


----------



## shai_butta (May 1, 2010)

Checking in. Just did a pre-poo with egg, honey, oils, and conditioner on dry hair. Then shampood w/ Paul Mitchell Lavender Mint shampoo and DC'ed with It's a 10 Conditioning masque. First time trying that shamp and DC. The lavender mint smells great and is cleansing but not really moisturizing IMO, the Its a 10 absorbs quickly and is moisturizing and works pretty well. Idk if pre pooing and DC'ing is overkill but I've been liking it in my regimen and since i only wash once a week for now I dont mind.


----------



## halee_J (May 1, 2010)

Dc'ed today with a mix of PC, ORS repleneshing and Aphogee 2min.


----------



## Ltown (May 2, 2010)

DC today under steamer with WDT.


----------



## Jade Feria (May 2, 2010)

*Pre-pooed with Coconut and Jojoba oils, clarified with Avalon Organics Lemon and Shea Butter poo, DC'ed with SE MegaSilk moisturizing treatment mixed with Silicon Mix and AO HSR*


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2010)

Deep conditioning on dry hair overnight with Jason Naturals Apricot conditioner mixed with Renpure Organics Moisturizing conditioner and  little Alba Botanica Kukui Nut oil. I will wash it out in the morning before heading out to work.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 3, 2010)

I prepooed with SSI Fortifying masque and olive oil, washed and DC's with Skala Shea Butter Masque. Loved it! I did a quick rinse with Thermasmooth conditioner and used some Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin and a little bit of the Skala Shea Butter leave in.


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I deep cowashed overnight with Jason Naturals Apricot conditioner mixed with Renpure Organics Moisturizing conditioner. My hair was so soft this morning after being saturated in conditioner for so long.


----------



## Foufie (May 4, 2010)

Will be DC'n tonight in braids with LeKair cholesterol and castor/olive mix. Won't be doing it over night but for a few hours....


----------



## grow (May 4, 2010)

ladies, my GIOVANNI SMOOTH AS SILK just arrived today!!!!

you know i couldn't wait to use it, so i put it on my dry hair IMMEDIATELY!!!

just took it right out of the box and put it right on my hair!

hmmmmm, it feels sooooooo goooooood! (smells pretty good, too!)

today is a cold and rainy day, so i put my cholesterol cap on top of this dc  while working at home and when i go out, i'm putting a scarf over my cholesterol cap and my rainhat on, so this good stuff is gonna stay in there for at least a day!

hhj ladies!


----------



## panamoni (May 4, 2010)

Haven't checked in in a while -- DC'd this past weekend with a mixture that mostly included Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie, EVOO, Honey, and some other conditioners I want to get rid of.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 4, 2010)

Did a henna treatment today for 8hours.  DC'ing now with a mix of Skala SB & Ceramides, WDT, SAS, and honey.   May or may not sleep in it overnight.  Still using up the stash.


----------



## Zedster (May 5, 2010)

Checking in:

I DC'd all Saturday with my mostly honey/glycerin/olive oil mix. Last time I said I thought the extra honey caused tangling, but it was really the shed hair that had been trapped by my cornrows. This time around, my hair had a regular amount of tangles, but it was soft and fluffy.


----------



## NJoy (May 5, 2010)

Stepping out on NTM Recovery Mask and trying Nexxus Humectress DC with my steamer.  I feel soooo naughty. :eyebrows2  Woops!  That's my timer.  Time to wash it out.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2010)

Okay now that I've finished prepooing my hair with the aloe/gelatin mix, I noticed that I had less hair shedding. I used to do this with almost every prepoo and stopped, don't know why...I think I just forgot to use it. Now that I've reaquainted myself with it, I will continue this as part of my regimen moving forward at least with every other wash.

I am now deep cowashing with Nature's Gate Hemp Nourishing Conditioner and sunflower oil as my ceramide. My hair feels really soft right now and I think I'll use my steamer today for even softer results.

I need to purachse some caffeine powder to put in my prepoo treatment and make sure to apply it on my scalp. I hear it helps to stimulate hair growth. I will give it a try starting with my next wash day. I may have to use it like two or three times a week to get marked results though. 

This is how I plan to do it:

First, oil my hair with grapeseed or sunflower oil. Secondly, I plan to mix the gelatin, caffeine powder and aloe first, blend well, heat in microwave for 30 seconds or so to dissolve the caffeine, whip in a tiny bit of Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening Shampoo, then add to my scalp only and leave it on for at least an hour. Thirdly, wash out and DC as usual. I'll see how this goes for a few weeks.

I am still trying to use up my stash as well.


----------



## grow (May 6, 2010)

wow, Aggie, i never heard of gelatin before....interesting.

i LOVE using grocery store bought items for my hair (thinking it's the kind you buy there).

i dc'ed overnight with some AO HSR on dry hair and threw in some ceramides.

gonna wash it out with Giovanni Tripple Tea Treat poo and put on a light moistuizing cd.


----------



## Pooks (May 6, 2010)

DC'd (my now loose hair) on Tuesday with Aubrey Organics GBP, HSR & WC with some EVCO mixed in.  No heat, left on for about 3 hours.  Very little hair lost in the post-wash detangling/styling session


----------



## morehairplease (May 6, 2010)

Checking in....pre-pooing/dc now with heat for 30 minutes and without  heat for another 30 minutes. In the   shower, I will shampoo and do a quick cw.


----------



## halee_J (May 6, 2010)

pre-pooed for an hour with EVOO, shampooed, then DC'ed with a mix of ORS replenishing and Miss Key 10 en 1.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 6, 2010)

DC'ing right now with KC Humecto mixed with JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2010)

DC'd under Steamer with Keratase Oleo Relax.


----------



## Ltown (May 6, 2010)

DC with Chocolacio.


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2010)

grow said:


> wow, Aggie, i never heard of gelatin before....interesting.
> 
> *i LOVE using grocery store bought items for my hair (thinking it's the kind you buy there).*
> 
> ...


 
That's the one I'm referring to grow


----------



## winona (May 9, 2010)

Aggie How do you use the gelatin?  Just mix with water?  BTW your natural hair looks GAWDGOUS

Update: Tea Rinse under shower cap for 15min then added homadee Avocado Coconut Conditioner(layed on very thick).  Sat under the dryer for 30min at 50.


----------



## halee_J (May 9, 2010)

Dc'ed with a mix of Alfaparf illuminating cream and a little silk protein on my NG a mix of rigen and miss key 10 en 1 on the ends.


----------



## lusciousladie07 (May 9, 2010)

dc last night with ao gpb for an hour with no heat. then i read it was to be better with heat so sat underneath dryer for 15 min, followed up with giovanni smooth as silk deeper conditioner, detangled.  followed by a new giovanni spray in conditioner and sealed with grapeseed oil. put in plats and let it sit for a while.  blowed dried my hair on low heat a few hours later,  I HAD THE SOFTEST HAIR I HAD SINCE I BC'D. OMG!.

All these products I just bought yesterday, trying to find something new. Hope it comes out the same next week.


BTW, does grapeseed oil have ceramides?


----------



## maxineshaw (May 9, 2010)

I finally washed my hair yesterday.  I used Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo.  

I deep conditioned for around 40 minutes with Elasta QP Fortifying Conditioner.  Both products were the newer formulations.


I have to say that I was very impressed with the results of the conditioner.  It felt like it really nourished my hair.  I haven't put anything in my hair yet (since rinsing out the conditioner) and my hair still feels really soft and smooth.  I didn't have to use that much to get it that way.  However, I needed much more conditioner to detangle.  Still, I think I will get the larger sized bottle when I run out.

The shampoo didn't work.  I think I need something stronger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2010)

Will DC on Tuesday with Hairveda Sitrinillah.  Will rotate Sitrinillah and Keratase until both are used up.


----------



## Ltown (May 9, 2010)

DC with Chocolacio.


----------



## wheezy807 (May 9, 2010)

DC'ed with Silk Elements Intense Conditioning Mayonnaise.


----------



## bimtheduck (May 9, 2010)

DCing right now w matrix biolage ultra hydrating conditioner


----------



## Shay72 (May 9, 2010)

Under the steamer with Mozeke's Carrot Protein Masque


----------



## Brownie518 (May 9, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Under the steamer with Mozeke's Carrot Protein Masque



 I was just asking you in the other thread if you had used this yet. Wanted to see if you liked it.


----------



## Spring (May 9, 2010)

dc'd 2x last week with Suave Tropical Coconut, coconut castor & olive oil for 1-2 hrs no heat


----------



## Zedster (May 9, 2010)

Washed my hair this morning with Babassu & Marshmallow poo bar. Since I'm doing the May vegan kickstart, I didn't use my honey/CO mix and opted for castor oil by itself. it absorbs into my hair, so I'll just bag it for some heat infusion and leave it on. My hair's been looking so soft and happy! I'm so glad I found something it likes.


----------



## Aggie (May 9, 2010)

winona said:


> Aggie How do you use the gelatin? Just mix with water? BTW your natural hair looks GAWDGOUS
> 
> Update: Tea Rinse under shower cap for 15min then added homadee Avocado Coconut Conditioner(layed on very thick). Sat under the dryer for 30min at 50.


 
Hi Winona,

I use the gelatin exactly as described on the label, ie:

Sprinkle gelatin over 1/4 cup cold water in a 1 cup glass measuring cup, let stand 2 minutes.
Then microwave on high for 40 seconds, stir, let stand 2 minutes or until gelatin is completely dissolved. 

Once I mix the gelatin as per the above directions, I mix in my conditioner and any other oils etc I would like added to my prepoo/cowash/deep conditioner mixes, then add to my hair.


----------



## Aggie (May 9, 2010)

I'm deep cowashing my hair right now possibly overnight with Joico Body Luxe Conditioner. I am feeling too lazy to wash it out right now.


----------



## Salsarisma (May 10, 2010)

After being in cornrows for three and a half weeks, it felt so good to treat my hair last night. I clarified with Ion Clarfying Shampoo and followed up with Elasta QP Soy Oyl Sulfate free shampoo. Then Aphogee 2 minute Keratin treatment followed by Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment with heat for 20 minutes. My hair is thanking me today!!


----------



## panamoni (May 10, 2010)

DC'd on Sunday with Biolage Hydrating Balm (don't really think it's that great), mixed with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa, EVOO, and Honey.  Plastic cap, under the dryer for about 30min.


----------



## shai_butta (May 10, 2010)

pre poo'd with my usual prepoo mixture (honey, egg, conditioner, oils) and then shamp w Kenra moisurizing. Followed w (my fav) Kenra DC under a heat cap for abt 30 mins. unfortunately my hair didnt feel awesomely strong and healthy like it has been lately. I may be due for some protein, and or clarification/chelation


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 10, 2010)

Did a dry DC using my heating cap with SAS, tea tree oil blend, and SSI Avocado Condish.  Rinsed out and cowashed with YTC.  Will be on a moisture DC spree for the next week since I went a lil protein crazy and my hair was dry, soft but dry.


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2010)

I deep cowashed with Joico Body Luxe again yesterday and ready for another one today but I think I'll hold off until tomorrow. I keep my hair braided up while cowashing and DCing to avoid overmanipulating it. I can't afford any breakage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2010)

DC'ed Yesterday (under Steamer) for the First time with Hairveda Sitrinillah.  Don't know why I waited sooooo long to crack this one open.  I am _*in love*_

Glad I have 2 Jars, especially since I missed the HV Sale this time.


----------



## Shay72 (May 12, 2010)

Will be doing a dc on dry hair overnight with sitrinillah.  Will steam in the morning.


----------



## Aggie (May 12, 2010)

DCing overnight tonight with Silicon Mix Conditioner. It really softens my natural roots a lot.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 12, 2010)

DC'ing on dry hair right now.

ETA:  Forgot to say what I used, KeraCare Humecto mixed with JBCO.


----------



## winona (May 12, 2010)

Thanks  I think I might try it this weekend but I am feelin kinda lazy already


----------



## shai_butta (May 13, 2010)

Well, i knew my hair was feelin strange a few days ago but I couldnt even wait for the weekend to fix it because it was so brittle and dry. I lightly shamped the coney build up out of my hair and DC'ed with an ORS pak ( my first time!) It spoke to me in the BSS aisle and was just what I needed. My hair and I are communicating better these days


----------



## Vintageglam (May 13, 2010)

panamoni said:


> DC'd on Sunday with Biolage Hydrating Balm (don't really think it's that great), mixed with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa, EVOO, and Honey.  Plastic cap, under the dryer for about 30min.



I have the ultra hydrating balm and mix it with a matrix cera vial, cholesterol ans sometimes a teaspoon of EVOO and it takes it to a whole new level.  Basically i think its not "fatty" enough for Afro hair so i add stuff to it to give it that extra "kick".


----------



## LaidBak (May 14, 2010)

DCing under the steamer with a Wheat germ oil, EVOO, Cream of Nature conditioner mix.  30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2010)

Just DC'ed under Steamer with my_ New Boo_:  HV Sitrinillah.  Been in my Stash a Minute, just now putting it into Rotation.


----------



## lusciousladie07 (May 14, 2010)

dc'ing right now with ao gbp. will follow up with giovanni smooth as silk deeper conditioner


----------



## halee_J (May 14, 2010)

DC'ed yesterday with ORS replenishing with a little porosity control mixed in.


----------



## LaidBak (May 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just DC'ed under Steamer with my_ New Boo_: * HV Sitrinillah*.  Been in my Stash a Minute, just now putting it into Rotation.




I wish I had two heads so I could use Sitrinillah on one and experiment on the other.  That stuff is the bomb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I wish I had two heads so I could use Sitrinillah on one and experiment on the other. *That stuff is the bomb.*


 
Girl, I CANNOT Believe I had not broke into _this_ before now??? 

I've had it for a minute, but just put in into my rotation.


----------



## Ltown (May 14, 2010)

DC with WDT.


----------



## Esq.2B (May 14, 2010)

DC'd w/ Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment.


----------



## winona (May 15, 2010)

DC Glaze Mix 3oz John Frieda glaze 3oz Colorshower black glaze 4oz Avocado Coconut conditioner

It made about 1oz too much but my hair felt amazing afterwards.  I have natural 4a/b hair and my fingers just glided through my hair with no loss of curl definition


----------



## LaidBak (May 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I CANNOT Believe I had not broke into _this_ before now???
> 
> I've had it for a minute, but just put in into my rotation.



I used it exclusively for a long time.  I had to add some neutral protein filler every now and again because its SUPER moisturizing.  It will take you to moisture overload if you're not careful.


----------



## Spring (May 15, 2010)

dc'd 3x this week with Suave Tropical Coconut, castor, olive and coconut oil for 1-2 hr without heat


----------



## jayjaycurlz (May 15, 2010)

Dc'd wed night w/stirinilah - hair felt like butta all day long on Thurs!


----------



## panamoni (May 15, 2010)

DC'd today with a mixture of Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie, Giovanni 50/50, and a Phyto moisturizing conditioner.  I also added jojoba oil and raw honey.  Was pretty good.  I don't really like the Biolage by itself...so, can't wait until I'm done with it so that I can get some more!!


----------



## Meritamen (May 15, 2010)

I'm fighting the urge to wash my hair and DC since there is no need to... my hair is super moisturized right now. But I enjoy washing my hair so I'll probably end up DCing tomorrow with my KeraCare Humecto conditioner. Love that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2010)

Introducing Jessicurl WDT into my Rotation with the Sitrinillah.  

I don't want to use up my Sitrinillah too fast.  (I can see myself blowing through that entire 16 ounce jar quickly, cause it feels soooooooooo good).

So, I decided to bring in the WDT and will alternate between the two.

Will DC next time with Jessicurl WDT.


----------



## goodmorningruby (May 15, 2010)

Ltown said:


> DC with Chocolacio.



How is this deep conditioner? I've been eyeing it...

Yesterday was wash day...I DCed as usual before and after shampooing.


----------



## Zedster (May 16, 2010)

I DC'd with my Vatika Coconut Oil again—I can never stick to one thing! So far, so good. I hope my head doesn't itch from the coconut oil.

*Update:* Without fail, my scalp started itching the next day. Couldn't take it anymore and put rose power on my hear last night.

Maybe I'm allergic?


----------



## Shay72 (May 16, 2010)

Steaming today with CHR Protein Conditioner.


----------



## maxineshaw (May 16, 2010)

Used Elasta QP Fortifying Conditioner yesterday.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 16, 2010)

I'm going to do my hair tomorrow and use the new Hairveda Phyto conditioner. Anyone used this yet (besides Toya)?


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2010)

Conditioning overnight with Renpure Organics Shine Conditioner. It smells just awesome and makes my hair feel so soft too.


----------



## Miss AJ (May 16, 2010)

DCing on dry hair with a self heating dc cap, using Profectiv MegaGrowth deep conditioner.


----------



## halee_J (May 17, 2010)

DC'ed last night with a mix of ORS replenishing and Alfaparf Rigen.


----------



## Meritamen (May 17, 2010)

DCed today with KeraCare Humecto Conditioner for almost 40 minutes under my heating cap because I lost track of time. My hair is nice and soft though.


----------



## DesignerCurls (May 18, 2010)

Haven't checked in lately but still DCing
DC'ed this weekend:
Shampooed with shikakai bar
Followed with a protein treatment by Mill Creek Botanicals
Then DC with Hello Hydration and Sunflower oil

Hair is thriving!!!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 18, 2010)

DC'ing right now with my KC Humecto.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 18, 2010)

okay I have 2 DC's to update today;

I Henna'd and DC'd last Thursday with Lush Caca Noir mixed with extra Indigo powder (body art quality) and some Amla and Sunflower oil (the latter of which I am trying to use up).

I then followed this up with Le Kair Shea Butter and Mango cholesterol mixed with some Youghurt (i.e. yoghurt treatment).  I then finished with a heavily diluted ACV rinse (mu first ever).  My hair held on to moisture slightly better so I think I will up the concentration today.

I am Henna'ing again today with my Lush Caca Noir and extra Indigo/ Amla mixture.  

_(I plan to do 3 Henna treatments back to back a few days apart as per the Lush instructions till I get the jet black *bling* I am aiming for and then I will do them far less frequently eventually i.e. monthly.)_

I am still deciding what to DC with after.....???? 
*
Any suggestions for a post Henna DC would be greatly appreciated ladies ....*


----------



## goodmorningruby (May 18, 2010)

Out of laziness, I set my hair in bantu knots on this last wash day...and found out the hard way that my hair doesn't like that right now...some breakage occurred and I'm not happy about it. Looks like I'll be sticking to rollersetting.

Anyway, this has prompted me to co-wash/DC mid-week so I'm DCing on dry hair right now with GVP Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm and Aussie Moist. I will rollerset tonight.


----------



## Jade Feria (May 18, 2010)

*DC'ed overnight on Saturday night with SE Mega Cholesterol*


----------



## Shay72 (May 19, 2010)

Will steam then dc overnight with Jessicurl WDT.


----------



## goodmorningruby (May 21, 2010)

DCing/cowashing today with the usual suspects...Aussie Moist and GVP Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm mixed together...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2010)

Will Steam w/Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment


----------



## Miss AJ (May 21, 2010)

If I dont go out tonight I'll DC for a couple hours with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Plus, if i do, then the DC will commence in the morning before I do another set of twists.


----------



## winona (May 22, 2010)

DCing with tea rinse and AOHSR for 40 mins with heat


----------



## Brownie518 (May 22, 2010)

I deep conditioned last night with MyHoneyChild So Deep conditioner.


----------



## halee_J (May 22, 2010)

DCing right now with a mix of Alfaparf illuminating masque, rigen and ORS replensishing conditioner. Going for 1 hr, no heat.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 23, 2010)

DC'd with KeraCare Humecto mixed with JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

Next week will DC with Jessicurl WDT OR use up a 2oz sample of Terax Crema DC'er.


----------



## Shay72 (May 23, 2010)

Under the steamer with Giovanni's Nutrafix Reconstructor.  Will be back under here again later with some rhassoul clay.


----------



## shai_butta (May 23, 2010)

A few days ago I poo'ed w Joico daily moisture, followed w Kenra shea butter reconstructor, then DC'ed with Kenra nourishing masque. 

Does anyone who uses the Kenra Reconstructor think it's necessary to follow with a DC? I'm not sure how strong a protein it is


----------



## Vintageglam (May 23, 2010)

DC'd on dry hair & steam with Motions moisture silk proteins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

shai_butta said:


> Does anyone who uses the Kenra Reconstructor *think it's necessary to follow with a DC? I'm not sure how strong a protein it is*


 
I don't use Kenra, but I do use a Reconstructor on a weekly basis and always follow-up with some type of Moisturizing Conditioner.  Even if you didn't want to do a Full Fledge Deep Conditioning Treatment, I would finish up with a Moisturizing Conditioning Rinse.


----------



## Aggie (May 23, 2010)

I am about to deep condition my hair in a few minutes with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm, a conditioner that Terri bought me last year. My hair is natural now so I don't know - I'll report on how my hair likes it afterwards.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

Aggie said:


> *I am about to deep condition my hair in a few minutes with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm, a conditioner that Terri bought me last year. My hair is natural now so I don't know - I'll report on how my hair likes it afterwards.*


 
I was just about to ask you how are you liking your hair and what adjustments you've made......

Please let me know how the Joico MRTB works on your Natural Locs.


----------



## Aggie (May 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was just about to ask you how are you liking your hair and what adjustments you've made......
> 
> Please let me know how the Joico MRTB works on your Natural Locs.


 
Girl Terri all I can say is yumyum. My natural hair really loves this conditioner. It's a definite keeper. I hope I can find it in at least a 32 oz bottle. I used it right after washing out my Duo Tek Protein Conditioner and it really softened my hair up. Detangling was a breeze.


----------



## Ltown (May 23, 2010)

DC with Millcreek biotin!


----------



## Jade Feria (May 23, 2010)

*DC'ed overnight last night with a mixture of conditioners I'm getting rid of*


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2010)

Dc'd on dry hair with Organics hair mayonnaise. It was pretty good except having to make sure that I was able to rinse out the herbs that were stuck in my coils. I may use this again though. Will probably go to Sally's to see if I can find another DC.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 24, 2010)

Whatever day I wash this week, I will be DCing with MyHoneyChild So Deep. Probably on Thursday afternoon. I am working OT Wednesday night.  which is my regular wash day


----------



## maxineshaw (May 25, 2010)

MaxJones said:


> Used Elasta QP Fortifying Conditioner yesterday.




...and again yesterday.  I won't be purchasing it again.  It is a tad too thin for my liking and I've noticed it leaves a bit of a flaky residue.  However, I am going to use every single last drop of it before I purchase something else.


----------



## Meritamen (May 26, 2010)

Went on a trip to Alabama over the weekend... didn't do much with my hair at all and missed my wash day. Haven't suffered breakage from it thank goodness but my hair doesn't feel as moist. Will co-wash tomorrow with vo5 conditioner and wash and DC over the coming weekend with Coconut Milk shampoo and KeraCare Humecto conditioner.


----------



## Pooks (May 26, 2010)

2 DC's since my last post:

GBP+HSR+WC+Qhemet AOHC

GBP+HSR+WC+Extra Virgin Coconut Oil - Added 2 tablespoons of the EVCO this time, it was too much.


----------



## Shay72 (May 26, 2010)

Will be steaming then dcing overnight with Sitrinillah.  I can not believe I only have 2 moisture dc's--Sitrinillah & WDT.


----------



## cch24 (May 26, 2010)

I never update in this thread but i DC faithfully every Friday. I'm trying a new DC this week, the SheaMoisture DC that's available at Target. As usual I will be adding honey and aloe vera gel.


----------



## Shay72 (May 26, 2010)

I forgot I will be probably trying to hit up a different Target than I normally go to try and find the Curls line and Shea Moisture line. Maybe I can find another moisture dc .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2010)

Will be using Jessicurl WDT again for the 2nd time (next wash day). 

It's definitely 'thick' enough and works incredibly well with Steam, but still not sure how moisturizing it is? erplexed 

Still Lovin' Sitrinillah.


----------



## halee_J (May 27, 2010)

Dc'ed last night with EQP intense. Not spectacular for me, trying to use it up.


----------



## Zedster (May 27, 2010)

Checking in for last weekend:

Sunday I used olive oil and Castor oil, and left it on all day long. I don't even want to wash it out yet because my hair feels so soft and nice! I switched to this from my castor/honey/glycerin mix because of the May Vegan Kickstart, though I may continue to use this as a DC or regular hair product since I like the softness it provides.


----------



## NJoy (May 27, 2010)

I'm steaming a carmel treatment as I type.  This is my first time trying this treatment, although I've been doing something similar.  But, we'll see.  It sounded so decadent that I HAD to try it. 

Uh oh! I'm done!  Gotta run.


----------



## winona (May 27, 2010)

Tuesday I DCed with Avocado and Coconut Conditioner
Last night I did a light wash and conditioned with Elucence MBC


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 28, 2010)

Ive been DCing faithfully.  Some weeks its twice  a week others when I'm working only once.   I was using SSI FM mixed with some goodies and G3.  This week it was WDT with some goodies mixed in since I gave the FM away to a friend.  Definitely want to repurchase the WDT but I have the TooShea!! and I like that also so I have some time.


----------



## Aggie (May 28, 2010)

I won't be Dcing until Sunday when I have some real time to do it. I need a henna treatment right about now as well. I NEED some time to do all this.

~sigh~


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2010)

Deep Conditioned today under Steamer with Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 29, 2010)

Oh, it's been a minute since I've checked in. I feel off on my DCing game. I'm under the dryer now with AO HSR, though. I've been here for about 30 minutes.


----------



## Americka (May 29, 2010)

DC'ing with a combination of Skala Fruit Cocktail (3 tbs), Skala Jaborandi con (3 tbs), Macadamia Nut oil (2tbs), and vitamin E oil (1 tsp). I tried this on Thursday and loved the slip. I hope I get the same effect today. If it is a continued I hit, I'll have to get more macadamia nut oil.


----------



## shai_butta (May 29, 2010)

Pooed w/ Joico Daily Moisture and DC'ed with arTec Kiwi Deeptreat Masque. Hair feels great and it detangled well and softened my NG excellently.


----------



## Jade Feria (May 29, 2010)

*Dc'ed twice this week on dry hair*


----------



## Aggie (May 29, 2010)

I will only be henna'ing my hairlne tonight as my grays are fiercest there, then I'll be DCing in the morning. Will update later with what I'll be using.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 29, 2010)

DC'd today in prep for my Henna Treatment

Prepoo:  Motions silk protein on dry hair and coconut/garlic oil/ aloe combo for scalp.  Then sat under the steamer for 30 mins.

Shampooed with Avalon Organics
And then followed with Joico mixed with matrix biolage ceramides

leave in was Rusk smoother


----------



## Zedster (May 31, 2010)

This weekend I couldn't leave well alone and decided to use my Vatika coconut oil one more time as my DC instead of EVOO/CO. As a recap: Vatika oil would make my head itch a day after I applied it, so I was preparing to kiss it goodbye. However, I just opened a new bottle and noticed it wasn't green colored like the old bottle, so I wanted to see if maybe I had been using a bad batch…

Nope. It still itches. I DC'd all day Saturday and today (Sunday) and it was itching like I never washed my hair by the afternoon on Saturday. Rinsing the oil out and scratching/trying to massage my scalp didn't help enough. So sad to say, but I don't think I can use Vatika on my hair anymore. It'll have to be a body oil


----------



## Brownie518 (May 31, 2010)

I'm going to DC with some WDT with a little Super Skinny Daily Treatment this week.


----------



## halee_J (May 31, 2010)

Did a clear rinse and DC'ed overnight with ORS replenishing. Silkaaaay schmoove


----------



## Shay72 (May 31, 2010)

Yesterday I clarified with bentonite, did a protein treatment with Komaza's Protein Strengthener, and followed up with Shea Moisture Shea Butter DC. The Shea Butter DC is a keeper. My hair is so soft and moisturized.


----------



## Salsarisma (May 31, 2010)

After three weeks of no d/cing because of cornrows, I D/Ced with Silk Elements under the dryer for 30 minutes last night.  I'm back on my game now!


----------



## Ltown (May 31, 2010)

DC with avocado and silk by Jasmine and Jessicurl WDT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

Will DC under Steamer in a coupla' hours with Hairveda Sitrinillah!


----------



## Aggie (May 31, 2010)

DC'ed yesterday with Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening Conditioner.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 2, 2010)

DCed last night with ORS Replenishing


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 2, 2010)

Dcing on dry hair over night with Shea Moisture Shea Butter DC.  I will steam too.  I think I can get 3 uses out of this jar which is a miracle for me. It is very thick and concentrated so that helps.


----------



## Pooks (Jun 3, 2010)

Last night: Prepoo'd with EVCO for 1 hr, washed with Giovanni Smooth As Silk poo, then DC'd with AO HSR (20 mins with heat, 1 hr 15m no heat).


----------



## halee_J (Jun 3, 2010)

Steam pre-poo with rice bran oil, washed with Taliah Waajid black earth poo, DC'ed with TW herbal condish ~2hrs no heat. I like this DC, has a ton of slip and softened my NG. Will try with heat next wash.


----------



## TiffTaff (Jun 3, 2010)

I would like to join.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 4, 2010)

I DC on Tuesday with  Babassou Xtreme Condish then followed it up with Banana Burlee.  My hair felt strong yet soft and the curls were nice and defined.  I didn't realize how much I needed a dose of protein in my life til then.

DCing now with WDT mixed with honey, G3, a sample of something by Shea Moisture and Jojoba oil.  I was trying to use up some stuff that was just sitting around.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 4, 2010)

I just finished washing my hair with a combination of Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening Shampoo, a teaspoon of caffeine powder, gelatin and aloe vera gel. I let the mixture sit on my hair for 1 hour and now I am Dcing with Giovanni SAS Conditioner for another hour or two I think without heat.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 4, 2010)

Shay, I'm jealous that you got 3 uses from the Shea Moisture DC. I just deep conditioned with it again today and used the rest of my jar. Now I have to make a decision. Do I want to spend $260 a year on a deep conditioner? I loved the way it works, but that seems like a lot of money. And hopefully over the next year my hair will grow and retain length and the I will have to use even more of the product.

Decisions, decision.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 4, 2010)

cch24 said:


> Shay, I'm jealous that you got 3 uses from the Shea Moisture DC. I just deep conditioned with it again today and used the rest of my jar. Now I have to make a decision. Do I want to spend $260 a year on a deep conditioner? I loved the way it works, but that seems like a lot of money. And hopefully over the next year my hair will grow and retain length and the I will have to use even more of the product.
> 
> Decisions, decision.


 
Your hair is longer than mine so that makes the difference. I'm so heavy handed.  I'm spoiled so I wasn't really working on it but I think I should to get more uses out of my products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2010)

Steaming Today with Jessicurl WDT


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 4, 2010)

DC'd on dry hair yesterday with Philip Kingsley Elasticizer and then washed it out today with Hair One.  Applied Matrix fortetherapie leave-in and alba botanica moisturiser.

Hair feels lovely and soft.


----------



## winona (Jun 4, 2010)

Applied tea rinse and Avocado/Coconut Conditioner 
Used Microwave heat cap for 2hrs


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi deep conditioners  I'm joining the challenge and Shay was kind enough to ad my name to the list  I get a lot of retention and moisture from regular DCing, so this is the challenge for me 

*DC Regimen:*
* 1-2x weekly
* 1 hour or more
* use mastex heating cap
* alternate btween protein and moisture, whenever my hair needs at the time.

*DC's I will be using*
- AO Honesuckle Rose
- AO GBP
- Motions Moisture plus
- Mane n Tail
- Pantene Relaxed and Natural mask
- ORS Replenishing Pak
- LeKair Plus cholesterol

*DC additions*
- JBCO
- Sweet almond oil
- HONEY
- Jojoba oil
- sometimes i simply mix DC's together

*DC method*
- I apply my DC from root to tip on damp hair. when it's applied all over I put on a shower cap

*Starting pic (taken may 30. most recent length check)*


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 5, 2010)

AlliCat your hair is beautiful .


----------



## winona (Jun 5, 2010)

Allicat

Do you have a review of the Mastex heating cap?


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 5, 2010)

Aphogee 2 step last night followed by Silk Elements Moisture DC under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 5, 2010)

Steamed with Taliah Waajid Bodyfiying condish for 20 min. I think I like this DC better with no heat


----------



## bimtheduck (Jun 5, 2010)

Did a treatment with Aphogee 2 step today then DCed under the dryer for 30 min with a misture of Suave Humectant, Ellin Lavir hydrating masque, NTM masque, and 1 tbsp of EVCO. Let that sit for another hour w/o heat. Hopefully this puts my hair in better condition. Been experiencing some breakage lately.


----------



## TiffTaff (Jun 5, 2010)

I am sitting with my DC in now... Earlier I DC'd with mixture of Leklair Cholestrol + Mane n Tail + NTM Pure Strength on top of dry hair, then I coated my hair with EVOO and Jojoba Oil on the ends. I will rinse out later... probably when I shower before I go to bed.

When I rinse out I will add my Perfect Results Leave-in, not sure if I will airdry fully~ but if I blowdry I will add this after--> spritz with my water-evco-glycerin mix, and seal with Castrol Oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 5, 2010)

I DC'd with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm yesterday and it was great!!!


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 5, 2010)

winona said:


> Allicat
> 
> Do you have a review of the Mastex heating cap?



I simply love it. I don't have room for a hooded dryer and the heating cap fits into a drawer in my room. You just put on your DC, a shower cap, and then the heating cap. It has an adjustable neck strap, and 3 heat levels. I usually use it on the medium level because it can get really hot. I also tried the Gold n Hot heating cap from Sally's and the Mastex is the best


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Currently DCing with a mix of a lot of things lol. Mostly Mane n Tail + Lekair cholesterol, then squirted in a few other deep conditioners

Edit/Update: I usually don't do this but I'm leaving the DC on overnight. I am too tired to get in the shower and it's after midnight. Will update with results when I rinse it out tomorrow morning =) (the first and last time i DC'd overnight my hair was a soggy shedding mess so lets hope it's better this time around!)


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 5, 2010)

AlliCat said:


> I simply love it. I don't have room for a hooded dryer and the heating cap fits into a drawer in my room. You just put on your DC, a shower cap, and then the heating cap. It has an adjustable neck strap, and 3 heat levels. I usually use it on the medium level because it can get really hot. I also tried the Gold n Hot heating cap from Sally's and the Mastex is the best


 
ITA. It was an awesome and cheap ($30) investment that has totally helped my hair.

 Do you have that section by the plug that doesn't really get warm?  I find that I have to rotate my cap in order to get the back/nape area.


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 6, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> ITA. It was an awesome and cheap ($30) investment that has totally helped my hair.
> 
> Do you have that section by the plug that doesn't really get warm?  I find that I have to rotate my cap in order to get the back/nape area.



Yea I also noticed that it doesn't get hot at my nape area. So what I do is pile my sections of hair on the top of my head so my ends are at the hottest part of the cap


----------



## sky035 (Jun 6, 2010)

Been missing in action as I was on hiatus. Suffered a setback due to breakage and failing to keep up with this challenge (grad school and baby) because of my schedule. Will be back at it 2x per week. DCed today for 30 minutes under soft bonnet steamer using Sebastian Potion #7 and suave as a base. I cannot tell you how amazing my hair feels; this stuff is amazing.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 6, 2010)

AlliCat said:


> Yea I also noticed that it doesn't get hot at my nape area. So what I do is pile my sections of hair on the top of my head so my ends are at the hottest part of the cap


 
I do that too and then I flip it at the end to help with the back of my hair.  It's getting too hot up here for me to use it as long as I usually do.


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 6, 2010)

I DC yesterday with KeraCare Humecto for 20 mintues under my Pibbs and attempted a rollerset. The rollerset didn't really work out but my hair felt soft like butter.


----------



## miss_cheveious (Jun 6, 2010)

I used a sebastian cellophane rinse which I then followed up with DCing under the steamer with a mix of keracare Humecto, extra virgin olive oil and honey. I lurrved how my hair felt! I tried natural yoghurt the other day but it left lots of little white specks in my hair, anyone have any tips on how to avoid that?


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 6, 2010)

Will be steaming with Jessicurl WDT today. Trying to debate will I continue to buy this since the price is going up. I would need to only buy one a year so something to think about.


----------



## Zedster (Jun 7, 2010)

I DC'd on dry hair all day yesterday using my honey/olive oil/CO mix, then cleansed it with a sample of BBW's Green Tea Cleansing Milk. It left my hair feeling greasy, but it's not itching like when I used the Vatika oil. My ends are full of SSKs, but I really can't be bothered to trim it all myself.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2010)

DC'ed overnight last night with Giovanni SAS Conditioner for the third time in a row and I hafta be honest, there is a big difference in how my feels the third time around compared tot he first time. It is a lot softer and detangles eeeeeasily too. I really like this stuff. It's time to purchase the gallon bottle.


----------



## mzbrown (Jun 7, 2010)

I haven't been posting for awhile, but I'm still dcing. I'm still trying to find that dc that gives me great results. I just recently tried SE Intense Conditioning Mayonnaise, not sure how I like it yet. I definetly have experienced much softer hair since dcing more often.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 8, 2010)

DC'ed on dry hair with Taliah Waajid conditioner + ORS repleneshing + rice bran oil.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 8, 2010)

Deep cowashed this morning with Giovanni SAS Conditioner.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 9, 2010)

DCing now with SSI FM (used it up not a repurchase now) mixed with honey, Too Shea!, a lil G3.  Had to stretch it to cover all my hair.  Have my heat cap on and will probably rinse in a couple hours.

I like the way my hair feels since I did the protein treatment.  I can't get away with just protein/moisture balance when I DC I have to actually do a complete treatment.


----------



## winona (Jun 9, 2010)

DCing on mostly dry hair.  I COWashed this morning so it wasnt too dirty.  Tonight I am dcing with AOHSR and steam for 40mins.  My hair just needed a lil extra because it has been outside so much lately she was thirsty


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 10, 2010)

Dc'd on dry hair yesterday with Shea Moisture Deep Conditioning Masque with steam.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 10, 2010)

DC with skala fruit cocktail ( won't be using it anymore)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2010)

Ltown said:


> *DC with skala fruit cocktail ( won't be using it anymore)*


----------



## cch24 (Jun 10, 2010)

Going to DC tomorrow with Lustrasilk Cholesterol w/ Olive Oil. I'll mix in honey and aloe vera gel as usual. Hope I like it, because it's cone free and the price is unbelievable.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 11, 2010)

DC on dry hair with AO Island Naturals.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 11, 2010)

was under the dryer with the Lustrasilk but it started dripping down my neck. ew. will sit here for another 15 minutes without heat, and then i'll rinse. i don't like it.

eta: i'll use it again next week because i'm leaving for an 8 week internship and don't want to buy new products that i'll just have to leave here. i'll be going back to the shea moisture dc when i arrive at my new location.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 11, 2010)

yeah. that lustrasilk is now in the trash. i had a little bit of shea moisture dc left, so i applied it to my hair and bunned. tonight i'll put my hair in my nightly twists, spritz them with water to reactivate the product, baggy, and rinse in the morning. if my hair feels soft, moist, and conditioned, this will become my new way to dc. that way the shea moisture product will last at least 6 weeks because i used so little, and my "hair day" routine will take much less time.

i'll update tomorrow.


----------



## winona (Jun 11, 2010)

Finger detangle and apply AO blue algae hair mask to dry hair use microwave cap for 1hr.

Detangle in shower with YTCucumbers and use brown sugar to scrub scalp

Use conditioner mix(3oz ColorShowers clear and 4.8oz AOHSR) and sit under dryer for 40min at 50


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 11, 2010)

DCed with Lustrasilk cholesterol under the dryer for 20 minutes. Not impressed so far:-/


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 12, 2010)

DC'ing right now with KC Humecto mixed with JBCO.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 12, 2010)

My deep conditioning method worked wonderfully!!! Now I can save time, money, and product, but not compromise the health of my hair!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2010)

cch24 said:


> *yeah. that lustrasilk is now in the trash.* i had a little bit of shea moisture dc left, so i applied it to my hair and bunned. tonight i'll put my hair in my nightly twists, spritz them with water to reactivate the product, baggy, and rinse in the morning. if my hair feels soft, moist, and conditioned, this will become my new way to dc. that way the shea moisture product will last at least 6 weeks because i used so little, and my "hair day" routine will take much less time.
> 
> i'll update tomorrow.


 
ITA:  It does give a Waxy Feel.  I tried the Shea Butter & Mango and then like a _Dummy _turned around and bought the one "supposedly" with Argan.

I ended up pitching the Shea & Mango and I gave the Argan away (unused).


----------



## maxineshaw (Jun 13, 2010)

I did a prepoo with Olive Oil for four hours yesterday on dry hair.  I used a plastic cap.  No heat, just walked around the house and tended to my business.

Then I washed my hair and detangled with Suave Rosemary Mint Shampoo and Conditioner (no invigoration whatsoever, but my hair is super soft).

My hair is still soft right now. 

I am claiming Olive Oil as a staple right now.  As for the Suave, I am claiming the Humectant line as staples, only because the Rosemary Mint doesn't invigorate my scalp, and my eyes were a teeny bit irritated.


----------



## bimtheduck (Jun 13, 2010)

DCed overnight w NTM mask and suave humectant. Might start DCing twice a week, I dunno we'll see.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 13, 2010)

i'm in by default here as well!  

i condition as much as i brush my teeth!!!  (not really people  but close)


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 13, 2010)

i've been mixing conditioners for a while now....(guess i'm a chemist in all walks of life) but i've recently learned, my products work better ALONE!!!!  <-- w/ possibly some oils  getting better results USING THEM AS THEY WERE PURCHASED

case & point: I USE LESS DEODORANT...MORE NATURAL PRODUCTS--- UNTIL I FIND MY STAPLE NATURAL DEODORANT (commercial)

so i used baking soda.... then added a little baby powder just b/c it was on the dresser  #EPICFAIL<---- CHEMICAL REACTION ENSUED!!!!!  MY UNDERARMS HAVE BEEN BURNING LIKE HELL
NEXT DAY FEELS AS THOUGH IT HAS EATEN SOME OF THE SKIN OFF!

I OF ALL PEOPLE KNOW HOW EASILY CHEMICAL REACTIONS OCCUR WHEN MIXING HOUSEHOLD PRODUCTS


----------



## Ltown (Jun 13, 2010)

DC with WDT, under heat cap1


----------



## Aggie (Jun 13, 2010)

I just finished dc'ing with AO GPB Conditioner and now I have AOHSR on for moisture although after washing out the GPB, it didn't feel like my hair needed the extra moisture. That stuff is GREAT! I will be re-purchasing it for sure. The AOHSR is now just okay - the GPB felt a little better on my hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 13, 2010)

Will steam with Sitrinillah today.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 14, 2010)

Yesterday, I did my ususal pre-poo, with rice bran oil (new fav) followed by a DC with L'Oreal Nature's Threapy Mega Moisture, 45 min with heat. Hit!


----------



## Pooks (Jun 14, 2010)

Friday I DC'd with GBP, a little HSR and a splash of Kinky Curly Knot Today - not so sure they agreed with each other...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 14, 2010)

Dc'd overnight with WDT and Vatika Oil.  Hair feels extra soft.  Still debating on the gallon WDT


----------



## maxineshaw (Jun 14, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Dc'd overnight with WDT and Vatika Oil. Hair feels extra soft. Still debating on the gallon WDT


 
Your hair in your siggie pic looks so nice.  Makes me want a gallon of WDT


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2010)

DC'ed today under Steamer with Afroveda's Ashlii Amla with a tiny bit of Jessicurl WDT.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ITA: It does give a Waxy Feel. I tried the Shea Butter & Mango and then like a _Dummy _turned around and bought the one "supposedly" with Argan.
> 
> I ended up pitching the Shea & Mango and I gave the Argan away (unused).


 
I just pitch mine too, it was watery. I was shock because I was going to have dd use it, glad it only cost$3.


----------



## winona (Jun 16, 2010)

DC last night with AOWC with microwave heat cap


----------



## halee_J (Jun 16, 2010)

Rice bran oil pre poo, DC'ed with Alfaparf Rigen, followed by TW condish.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 16, 2010)

Whew, it's been a minute for me. I'm back on it though. I DCed overnight Sunday with ORS Replenishing Conditioner. My hair was sooo soft the next morning when I washed it out.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jun 16, 2010)

Still DCing 1-2x per week...I will cowash/DC tonight with GVP Conditioning Balm.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 16, 2010)

Will be dcing with steam on dry hair with Komaza's Intense Moisture Treatment...Therapy whatev. Will leave in overnight.


----------



## Zedster (Jun 16, 2010)

Oops, forgot to post this weekend's update. With graduation festivities aplenty, I DC'd with my honey/olive oil/castor oil mix on try, twisted hair, covered with a cap and wrapped it up for the whole day Sunday. I finally had time to rinse it Monday afternoon and despite tons of shed hair sad my hair felt soft and happy. I'm reeeeealy hoping my growth is outpacing my shedding, because it seems like my hair isn't growing, although I know it's healthy.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 17, 2010)

I am happy to say that I've noticed a marked difference in my hair since i've been DCing weekly.  I've even gotten bold and started making DC cocktails.  Yayyy. 

My newgrowth in between relaxers is much prettier too.  I don't even try to flat iron down to the roots on flat iron days.  I like the extra umph that my newgrowth has.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jun 17, 2010)

*Checking in! Stll DC ing 2x's a week once w/ moisture & once w/ protein. *


----------



## Ltown (Jun 18, 2010)

DC today with Oyin honey hemp.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 18, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Whew, it's been a minute for me. I'm back on it though. I DCed overnight Sunday with ORS Replenishing Conditioner. My hair was sooo soft the next morning when I washed it out.


 
 one of my all-time favorite conditioners.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2010)

Henna'd last night and DC'd overnight with Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment.


----------



## winona (Jun 18, 2010)

Just finished DCing with tea rinse, homemade Kokum and Coconut Cream conditioner mixed with AOHSR


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

DC'ed under Steamer with Curl Junkie's Banana Hibiscus!


----------



## 3akay3 (Jun 19, 2010)

I haven't posted any updates in a minute but school is finally over!!!!!

I've switched from steaming with ORS to steaming with Mizani Moisturefuse.  I like it ok but I want to try KeraCare  Humecto after I finish the Moisturefuse tub.

Anyway, I've kept up with dc'ing every wash.  Last week I decided to skip dc'ing for one wash to see if makes a difference in my hair.  My hair was DRY and refused to cooperate so I wound up dc'ing the next day.

Looks like my hair is an official dc junkie


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2010)

I washed myhair this morning with J/A/S/O/N Biotin Shampoo mixed with a little bit of Giovanni SAS Poo and some caffeine powder which I left on my scalp for about 45 minutes. 

then protein Dc'ed for 15 minutes with Salerm Protein Conditioner and now I have some Silicon Mix Conditioner on my hir for moisture for an hour. I am about to wash it out now.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have Jessicurl's WDT in now. Will be steaming it later


----------



## bimtheduck (Jun 20, 2010)

DCed this weekend w aphogee 2 min for 10 min then Biotera ultra hydrating conditioner for 4 hrs without heat and rinsed w cold water. Turned out very nice.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 20, 2010)

DCing on dry hair under my steamer with PhytoKarite.  I pre-pooed my hair and scalp with Phyto Oil D'Ales (sp).

I have been neglecting my hair these last two weeks   so this is my attempt to make up with my hair.  I am hoping she will cooperate.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 21, 2010)

I DCed overnight yesterday with ORS Replenishing Conditioner. Again, my hair was super soft and free of tangles when I washed it out this morning. 



halee_J said:


> one of my all-time favorite conditioners.


 
I see that I've been slipping on it. I just decided to buy the conditioner in the bottle (instead of the pack) one day. I'm glad I did. I need to do a hair journal so that I can keep up with what works for my hair and what doesn't.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 21, 2010)

Forgot to post but I did my deep condition bun treatment again this week. I used the GVP Conditioning Balm mixed with honey and aloe gel and my hair was sooo moisturized. I finished that bottle and now have the Shea Moisture DC to use again next week. I think I will alternate the two as my main deep conditioners.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 21, 2010)

Pre-poo with a mix of hempseed and rice bran oil, poo'ed then conditioned with Aphogee 2 min for 5 min, then DC'ed with Taliah Waajid Enhancing Herbal Condish


----------



## Zedster (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I DC'd Saturday night and all day Sunday with my honey/glycerin/olive oil mix. I also used up a sample of de Luxe's Rosemary Mint conditioner. I'm not sure if it was the sample conditioner, but my hair came out wonderfully! My coils were nicely defines, soft, and hardly knotted. I don't think my hair wants to grow beyond my shoulders, but I guess I'm happy with short, healthy hair.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 22, 2010)

DC'd overnight with a plastic cap and scarf with Silk Elements Mega Silk and Matrix Biolage Forte therapy Vial.  Rinsed it out this morning and and finished with Joico leave-in and a touch of Alba Botanicals moisturiser.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

Will DC tonight (Under Steamer) with either:  HV Sitrinillah, Afroveda Ashlii Amla or Curl Junkie Banana Hibiscus! 

My 3 Newest Summer Favs


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jun 22, 2010)

I haven't posted in a while but still DCing.  Friday I prepooed with AO GPB, shampooed with shampoo bar and followed up the Hello Hydration Reconditioning Conditioner.  Hair is doing well!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

Finished Steaming with Curl Junkie Banana Hibiscus!


----------



## halee_J (Jun 23, 2010)

Will DC today with TW condish after a hempseed + rice bran pre-poo and Aphogee 2min treatment on my relaxed ends.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 23, 2010)

Henna'd Monday and DC'd with Shea Moisture, EVCO, a touch of G3, WDT, and honey.  Hair wasn't feeling the short DC time so I DC'd last night with Shea Moisture & WDT.  Hair a lot happier with this healthy dose of moisture.

She is finicky about the protein lately.  Cutting back on it for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2010)

Will DC again on Friday probably with Afroveda Ashlii Amla


----------



## Ltown (Jun 23, 2010)

DC with WDT.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jun 23, 2010)

DC'ing on dry hair right now.


----------



## B3e (Jun 23, 2010)

I DCed before my yarn braid install this sunday and will DC in two weeks. Hair is healthy and happily moisturized and growing!


----------



## halee_J (Jun 23, 2010)

halee_J said:


> Will DC today with TW condish after a hempseed + rice bran pre-poo and Aphogee 2min treatment on my relaxed ends.


 
Left the Aphogee on for an hour (kinda forgot), rinsed and applied the TW condish, left that on for like 1 1/2 hr no heat. My hair feels like I could have left it on longer though, esp since I left on the aphogee so long. Next wash, I'll DC O/N


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 23, 2010)

DCed with UBH Deep conditioner under the dryer for 20 minutes.


----------



## winona (Jun 23, 2010)

CoWashed hair with Elucence MBC and applied homemade coffee conditioner overnight


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 23, 2010)

Will steam with Sitrinillah and leave it in overnight


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 24, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Will steam with Sitrinillah and leave it in overnight


 
Fell asleep before I could steam. Oh well my hair still felt like butta this morning


----------



## 3akay3 (Jun 24, 2010)

DC'ed overnight for the first time and my hair seems to like it.  It's soft... we'll see if it holds up dry desert heat for the next week.


----------



## TiffTaff (Jun 25, 2010)

I DC'd last Friday and I probably won't be DC'ing again until next Friday. My hair doesn't want to be touched that often. It just wants oil and a nice scalp massage. Instead of Dc'ing every 3 days (it doesn't need it) I am going to be doing it every other week. I listen to my hair! haha...


----------



## maxineshaw (Jun 25, 2010)

I've had EVOO in my hair for almost 24 hours with a plastic cap.  I'm gonna wash it out later on today.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 27, 2010)

Where is everybody?? There used to be pages and pages of posts in between my posts. Now they're like back to back.  Come on ladies, we're halfway through. We can do it!!! 

I DCed overnight (on dry hair) with SE Cholestorol and honey. My hair feels sooo soft.  This was my first time DCing on dry hair.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 27, 2010)

I always forget to post in here when I DC. I've been doing my bunning method of DCing and this week I used the Shea Moisture DC. I only used about a quarter size amount on each side of my thick, natural, layered APL length hair and detangling was still a breeze. I normally like to have a lot of product on my hair, but I know that with this particular one I don't need to, which means the container will last me FOREVER.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 27, 2010)

On Wed. I DC'd with JMRB after 20 minutes with the new SSI Okra. My next DC will be with Afroveda Ashlii Amla. I hope this is nice and moisturizing.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 27, 2010)

Pre-pooed with rice bran oil and currently DCing with TW condish on NG a mix of Aphogee 2min and ORS replenishing on the ends. I'll probably leave this on for another 2 hrs or so...feeling lazy LOL.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 27, 2010)

I havent really been on LHCF that much lately but Im back. I dry DCed using Aussie 3 min, some kinda indian oil, and ION reconstructor treatment yesterday. My hair feels good and strong.....


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 27, 2010)

I dc'd yesterday on wet hair with Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy with steam. This dc smells soooooooo good .


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jun 28, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Where is everybody?? There used to be pages and pages of posts in between my posts. Now they're like back to back.  Come on ladies, we're halfway through. We can do it!!!
> 
> I DCed overnight (on dry hair) with SE Cholestorol and honey. My hair feels sooo soft.  This was my first time DCing on dry hair.


 
I'm still here I've been DC'ing on the regular, just haven't been on LHCF as much to update.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 28, 2010)

MissLawyerLady said:


> I'm still here I've been DC'ing on the regular, just haven't been on LHCF as much to update.


 
I know I fell off for the past two months or so. I think DCing on dry hair overnight will save me so much time that I won't have an excuse to fall off again.


----------



## bimtheduck (Jun 30, 2010)

Plan on getting a corrective relaxer this friday so prepooed with wheatgerm oil and bitoera conditioner, clarified, did an Aphogee2step treatment, DCed for 30 w heat and 2 hours without heat with a mixture of Suave humectant, NTM, matrix biolage ultra hydrating conditioner, and coconut oil. Air dried with giovanni direct leave in.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 30, 2010)

Monday DC with SSI.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 30, 2010)

eta: wrong thread... sorry ladies


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 30, 2010)

Will be overnight dcing with Sitrinillah


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 1, 2010)

DCed with UBH Deep Conditioner under the dryer for 30 minutes....love that peppermint!


----------



## winona (Jul 1, 2010)

Last Night DC with AOIN on dry hair with Microwave heat cap for 1hr


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2010)

Tommorrow will be DC'ing under Steamer with Lamaur Bone Marrow (after relaxer).


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dc'd yesterday with Mozeke Mositurizing DC with heat for 1-2hrs then with out for another 2hours.  My hair seemed to like it but I have to give it another try if I want to invest in it.  I have one more sample so I'll know for sure then.  

I've never DC'd with just butters interesting.


----------



## grow (Jul 2, 2010)

i just permed on the first of july and am already back to dc'ing regularly.

the night after my perm, i put AO HSR on with saran wrap and a cholesterol cap over that all on dry hair and slept with it overnight.

butter soft hair the next day.

now that the summer is here and my schedule will be a little lighter, i plan to up my dc nights every week to 3 or 4 nights a week, alternating protein and moisturizers.

hhg ladies!


----------



## cch24 (Jul 2, 2010)

I did my protein prepoo and now I'm "deep bunning" with honey, aloe gel, knot today, and shea moisture dc. Tonight I'll add oil, baggy, and rinse in the morning.


----------



## winona (Jul 2, 2010)

I am dcing under steam with homemade 1.5oz Kemi Butter and 3oz of homemade Coffee Conditioner


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 2, 2010)

I am currently dcing with a new Pantene product with a shower cap.  i'll wash it out after I've done some cleaning.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 2, 2010)

DCing now with a mix of Shea Moisture (used up), Banana Burlee, EVCO, and a lil Too Shea! to thicken it up. 

Just not happy with my hair today.  The ends felt crunchy and a lil dry.  Definitely protein sensitive right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2010)

Just Relaxed.  Will be alternating with AE Garlic, Lamaur Bone Marrow and Curl Junkie Deep Treatment for the first coupla' weeks and using Nutrine and/or HV, MoistPRO for a Co-Washer.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 2, 2010)

I used Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Deep Fix for the first time on Wednesday and thats a keeper. It was excellent. I'm washing again Sunday so I'll be trying Afroveda Ashlii Amla. It better be good for that price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I used Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Deep Fix for the first time on Wednesday and thats a keeper. It was excellent. I'm washing again Sunday so I'll be trying *Afroveda Ashlii Amla. It better be good for that price.*


 
Chile....This Yo' 3rd time saying that


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile....This Yo' 3rd time saying that




.......

Girl, I know!!!  And I mean it, too!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> .......
> 
> *Girl, I know!!! * *And I mean it, too!!!*


 
Uh....I Can Tell!


----------



## halee_J (Jul 3, 2010)

Did an o/n pre-poo with rice bran and hempseed oil. Shampooed and now DCing with Taliah Waajid Enhancing Herbal condish. Trying it with heat for the fisrt time. Dusted off my Mastex heat cap  I'll probably leave this on for an hour...


----------



## Ltown (Jul 3, 2010)

DC with Bone Marrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

Ltown said:


> *DC with Bone Marrow.*


 
WOW!  Me too!


----------



## TiffTaff (Jul 3, 2010)

I can't believe how healthy my hair has become. I am soo happy! yaya! Anyways, I prepooed with herbal oils for several hours, washed, and Dc'd yesterday with Elasta QP DPR-11 with a plastic bag for about 1 1/2 hour. My hair came out feeling great! 

I used perfect results leavin and sealed with oil, made three big braids and sealed ends with jojoba oil... silk scarfed it ~ then off to bed I went!


----------



## PocketVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

DC'ing currently with EVOO, Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesterol, Silk Amino Acids, and Albert VO5 Lavender Luster. Probably for 4 hours total.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 3, 2010)

OMG that heating cap is a BAWSSSS!  My hair feels so good I wanna wash and DC all over again


----------



## maxineshaw (Jul 3, 2010)

I dc'd today with Blue Magic Cholesterol Conditioning Rinse.  I wrote about it on my LHCF blog.  

Next week I think I'll go back to prepooing with EVOO.  I will try it with a heat cap, or maybe a hooded dryer.  I still want one that stands up.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jul 4, 2010)

Checking in!
On Thursday, I used Aphogee 2 Minute overnight...it was an accident. I just kind of fell asleep. As soon as I woke up on Friday morning, I ran to rinse it out. Then I DCed with Nexxus Humectress for a full day and rinsed it out this afternoon.
Right now, my hair feels really wonderful...I'm fortunate that my hair loves protein. But I won't be trying this again, because it took a long time and was a little scary.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 4, 2010)

I DCed, on dry hair, overnight yesterday with ORS Replenishing Conditioner. Again, my hair was super soft and free of tangles when I washed it out this morning. This is definitely staying in my stash. Now I just need a cheapie conditioner that gives me the slip that ORS does, and I'll be good to go.  It used to be HE (the blue one), but that didn't give me much slip this morning. I'll have to try it again.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 4, 2010)

Will be steaming with Sitrinillah before the night is up.


----------



## grow (Jul 5, 2010)

last night i put some shea butter type hair mask on my dry hair after having parted my hair in 4 sections and mixed the dc with jbco.

i wrapped it up with saran wrap, put a cholesterol cap on and went to sleep.

i'll take it off after it's been on for at least 12 hours.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 5, 2010)

DC with SSI and Jason biotin.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2010)

DC'd with Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment. This stuff is great. It leaves my hair so soft even after Henna treatments. Definetely a staple!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 5, 2010)

I finally DC's with the Ashlii Amala. On the fence right now. I'll have to try it a couple more times and see whats up. 
On Wednesday, I'll probably use My Honey Child So Deep!!


----------



## grow (Jul 6, 2010)

after i took off my overnight dc, i put some coconut oil throughout my hair.

i've been reading up on that thread and they say it's like a deep conditioner too in that it penetrates.

all i know is that my hair seems to love it and the shine is incredible.

this just might be my "setting lotion" for my slicked back summer up do's!


----------



## grow (Jul 6, 2010)

Ltown said:


> DC with SSI and Jason biotin.


 

thanks for reminding me about the Jason Biotin cd, Ltown!

i just co-washed with that one!


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 6, 2010)

Light protein with Aphogee 2 Minute Keratin followed by a 30 minute dc under the dryer with SE Moisturizing Condish. Hair feels nice and soft!


----------



## winona (Jul 8, 2010)

Last night I just felt like dcing on dry hair I used AOHSR.  The results were wonderful this morning


----------



## grow (Jul 8, 2010)

^^^that's what i'm doing today, too!
although my aohsr is great, i did mix it with some oils.....

i just love dc'ing on dry hair!

the results are fab!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 8, 2010)

Dc'd on dry hair overnight with Sitrinillah. Steamed this morning.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 8, 2010)

I used Claudies Protein conditioner. I opened my box right in the bathroom and used it. It's much thicker than it used to be and I love it even more!!! I also used the Honeysuckle Cream Rinse, and thats a keeper, as well.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 9, 2010)

DC'ed with Taliah Waajid Enhancing Herbal condish, with a heatcap. I love this stuff! Mega slip and moisture. I haven't tounched my beloved ORS in a mnute now...


----------



## cch24 (Jul 9, 2010)

Prepoo'd with Mane n Tail, cowashed my scalp, and now I'm deep bunning with Knot Today, honey, aloe vera gel, and the Shea Moisture DC.


----------



## grow (Jul 9, 2010)

well, since i did a Dudley's DRC 28 deep protein treatment yesterday, i've had my deep moisturizing dc's on under saran wrap since yesterday, too. 
(a mix of AO HSR, Kukui Oil, Jbco, Jane Carter Replenishing Conditioner, Ostrich Oil, Sunflower Oil...)
i cannot wait to take it off in a few and feel the difference!


----------



## maxineshaw (Jul 9, 2010)

Bout to do an overnight prepoo with EVOO.  I'll wash it out in the morning.  Good night folks


----------



## winona (Jul 10, 2010)

Anita Grant Rhashoul(?) Clay mask with coconut milk (leftover from my first purchase)
Rinse throughly and detangle with YTCucumbers
Air dry hair to about 80%
Apply homemade coffee conditioner overnight (I am tooo sleepy now)


----------



## grow (Jul 10, 2010)

winona said:


> Anita Grant Rhashoul(?) Clay mask with coconut milk (leftover from my first purchase)
> Rinse throughly and detangle with YTCucumbers
> Air dry hair to about 80%
> Apply homemade coffee conditioner overnight (I am tooo sleepy now)


 

oooh, that homemade coffee condish sounds yummy!

can you please tell us what's in it?

thank you!


----------



## RockRideTrue (Jul 10, 2010)

I would like to join if its not too late


----------



## winona (Jul 10, 2010)

Coffee Conditioner
distilled water infused with herbs kelp powder, spinanch powder, comfey root, nettle, chammoile, rosemary leaf, burdock root, catnip, and horsetail, Coffee Butter, Kukui Nut Oil, BTMS, Panthenol,Agave, Vit E, MSM, Germall Plus (preservative)

This stuff leave my hair so freaking soft.
I infuse the water in a double boiler on low for about 2hrs then strain really well before I use it to make conditioner


----------



## grow (Jul 10, 2010)

winona said:


> Coffee Conditioner
> distilled water infused with herbs kelp powder, spinanch powder, comfey root, nettle, chammoile, rosemary leaf, burdock root, catnip, and horsetail, Coffee Butter, Kukui Nut Oil, BTMS, Panthenol,Agave, Vit E, MSM, Germall Plus (preservative)
> 
> This stuff leave my hair so freaking soft.
> I infuse the water in a double boiler on low for about 2hrs then strain really well before I use it to make conditioner


 

Winona, that recipie sounds absolutely fabulous!!!
just delicious!
thank you so much for posting it!
btw, do you get all of those ingredients froam a particular supplier that you can recommend? (that also hopefully has an internet address and delivers overseas....)
i would love to try it!


----------



## winona (Jul 10, 2010)

grow said:


> Winona, that recipie sounds absolutely fabulous!!!
> just delicious!
> thank you so much for posting it!
> btw, do you get all of those ingredients froam a particular supplier that you can recommend? (that also hopefully has an internet address and delivers overseas....)
> i would love to try it!



I get most of my stuff from Texas Natural Supply (TNS) and the Herb Shop(local to Austin)


----------



## TiffTaff (Jul 10, 2010)

I DC'd last night with DPR-11 and Aphogee 2 Step Keratin. Rinsed in cool water and braided for bed.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 10, 2010)

Dc's last night with Shea Moisture.

The smell was a bit too much so I dont know how that'll work out again


----------



## Ltown (Jul 10, 2010)

DC with honey hemp and Giovanni magnetic reconstructing.


----------



## shai_butta (Jul 11, 2010)

Missed a few weeks posting but i've been keeping up. Prev 2 weeks DC'ed with Kenra Masque and Biolage Hydratherapie conditioning balm (do not love for DC'ing but worked well for co washing). Last night I DC'ed with Mizani Hydrafuse for 10 mins under a heating cap. That was my first time tryin it and my hair feels wow wow silky!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 11, 2010)

Steaming with Jessicurl's WDT


----------



## halee_J (Jul 11, 2010)

Did a hardcore aphogee on the relaxed hair. Following up with TW enhancing condish for about 2hrs, no heat.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 11, 2010)

I finally used the new Bee Mine deep conditioner last night.  It was great!! It's not as thick as I would like but it did my hair right! Melted right in and rinsed so nicely!! My hair was very soft, silky, and moisturized. And it dried really nice. I just need a different scent


----------



## grow (Jul 12, 2010)

when i'm not dc'ing, i'm pre pooing and vice versa!

i must say, my hair is loving it!


----------



## grow (Jul 13, 2010)

tonight is going to be the overnight dc on dry hair treatment.

this will prepare the slate for tomorrow's Ayurveda and that dc on my dry hair just does wonders!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 13, 2010)

DC with honey hemp, did not do anything for me glad is gone.


----------



## winona (Jul 13, 2010)

DCing with steam now for 1hr 
Product used AOWC and AOHSR mixed


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 14, 2010)

Did an overnight DC with Jasmine's Nourishing Condish mixed with my HOT oils.  My hair came out feeling like butta baby!


----------



## grow (Jul 14, 2010)

i've had the Jason Biotin Conditioner, AO HSR, aloe vera juice, coconut oil, hemp oil and jbco in my head since last night....gonna take it off today, but already last night, i felt the slip on that mix of products....incredible!

gotta do that one more often....


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2010)

I have not checked in for a while but I am still keeping up with my deep conditioning and I just gave myself one 2 days ago.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 14, 2010)

Will steam then dc overnight with Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2010)

Will DC this weekend with HV Sitrinillah!


----------



## halee_J (Jul 15, 2010)

DC'ed with Nairobi Humecta-sil. Its meh on its pwn but I added some hempseed oil and it was pretty nice, I must say. Will not repurchase though, I don't like DC's that I have to add stuff to just for them to work.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jul 15, 2010)

On a strict twisting regimen til December so I've been DCing once a week.  This weekend I'll be trying out my Silicon Mix Proteina de Perla DC with steam for 30 minutes.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 15, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Will steam then dc overnight with Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy.


 
Fell asleep and didn't have time to steam this morning.


----------



## winona (Jul 16, 2010)

Last night after I washed my hair with diluted shampoo I sprayed my scalp/hair with tea and applied AOHSR overnight.  

This morning I did a 40 min aerobic workout and rinsed my hair in the shower afterwards.  SOOOO Soft I have it airdrying in braids now.


----------



## cch24 (Jul 16, 2010)

This morning I prepoo'd on wet hair with Mane n Tail for an hour, and now I'm deep bunning with Knot Today, aloe gel, honey, and the Shea Moisture DC. Will add oil tonight, and will rinse and detangle in the morning.


----------



## Zedster (Jul 18, 2010)

I've been bad about posting, but I have been conditioning consistently—it's like brushing my teeth, I *just do it*, every week.

Today I DC'd with Castor oil only, having finished up my honey/olive oil/Castor oil mix. My hair still felt nice and soft after shampooing (with Chagrin Valley's Ayurvedic shampoo bar, good stuff!) and I'm tempted to let it be w/out adding moisturizers or oils to it. We'll see once it starts trying up some more.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 18, 2010)

Dc'd with Sitrinillah followed by steaming.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 18, 2010)

I DC'd with SitriNillah. No good. I can use it as a prepoo on dry hair but it is not moisturizing to be using as a DC. Not for me. Oh, well.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 18, 2010)

DC with 10n1 under steamer.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 19, 2010)

DC'ed with that new con I bought, Relax with Leisure, added hempseed oil. Its was _ok,_ I've had better. Its seems like another one that would be good with more oils = more work.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 19, 2010)

I DCed overnight on July 8th and forgot to post. I used my honey, cholesterol, and Aphogee mix. I DCed this past Friday, July 16th, with ORS Replenishing Conditioner for one hour with heat.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jul 20, 2010)

I used Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor for two hours (I'm planning to relax this week, and thought my hair could use the extra protein), and then DCed for three hours with Nexxus Humectress. I didn't use external heat, but I did exercise (both with the Aphogee and Nexxus) so it got a little steamy up there. 
My ends feel a little dry (I need to lay off the coconut oil), but besides that, my hair feels very nice. Soft, hydrated, and strong. 

lol, I can't believe the year's already over halfway done.


----------



## grow (Jul 20, 2010)

last night i put AO HSR on my dry hair and slept with it like that under my bag.

i'll take it off some time today.....


----------



## halee_J (Jul 20, 2010)

On Wed, will do a light pt with AO island naturals on the relaxed hair, followed by a DC with Taliah Waajid condish.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 21, 2010)

DC'd Saturday overnight with WDT since I had went to the Shore the earlier and the salt and sandy plus the sun were drying my hair out.

Will DC today with WDT again or some BB for 2 hours after rinsing out the henna i have in now.


----------



## winona (Jul 21, 2010)

Not sure if this counts

Last night I wanted to try something that I saw on the "tweeks" thread

heated homemade conditioner 20secs 
Applied to back of hair (part that were in twists so I didnt disturb my cornrows)
Applied microwave heat cap for 30 mins
Warm rinse
I liked that it uppped my conditioners moisture ability.  I will redo this weekend over my entire head to


----------



## bimtheduck (Jul 21, 2010)

DCed Saturday with aphogee2min mixed with a little megatek for 2 hours then I DCed overnight with Suave Humectant mixed w EVCO, rosemary oil, and NTM deep recovery mask.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 21, 2010)

Every Wednesday it's like I forget I'm supposed to dc so I get started so late . Will be dcing with Jessicurl's WDT.  We'll see about the steaming too.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 22, 2010)

halee_J said:


> On Wed, will do a light pt with AO island naturals on the relaxed hair, followed by a DC with Taliah Waajid condish.



Did my DC yesterday


----------



## sky035 (Jul 22, 2010)

Been on hiatus for some time. Back on the board to recover from a setback. 
Ive been dcing 2-3x a week for the past 2 weeks . So far, I have been sitting under the steamcap for 30 minutes or dcing overnight with the hair covered. I have been using: Nexxus Humectress with a mix of argan oil  or Motions. Bought the argan oil at Sally's and it works wonders.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2010)

Will DC under steamer with Curl Junkie Banana & Honey Hibiscus!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 22, 2010)

DC with shescent.


----------



## winona (Jul 22, 2010)

Dcing now with amla/henna mix and steam (3 sets of 20min iterations: trial run from tweeks thread

Amla/Henna Mix
2oz amla, 2oz henna, 2ozAOHSR and water with a dash of honeyquat and aloe


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 22, 2010)

DCing under the dryer now with Silk Elements Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 22, 2010)

DCing under the dryer now with Silk Elements Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## winona (Jul 23, 2010)

Dcing on dry hair after last nights henna/amla treatment with homemade coffee conditioner, mixed with AOWC and Neem Oil.  Trying to use up my commercial conditioners.


----------



## bimtheduck (Jul 23, 2010)

Trying to recover from protein overload so DCed last night with Nexxus humectress hydrating treatment deep conditioner and aussie moist 3 minute miracle. Applied NTM as my leave in, sealed with sweet almond oil and air dried in two braids.


----------



## TiffTaff (Jul 24, 2010)

Applied some Sauve naturals Juicy Green Apple conditioner to my dry hair yesterday covered it all day, and slept in it overnight, will rinse out this morning.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 24, 2010)

If I find some Matrix Hydrating Balm, I will do my DC with it tomorrow.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jul 24, 2010)

About to DC w/ mix of Redken Extreme, Redken Smooth Down, and EVOO w/heat.


----------



## cch24 (Jul 24, 2010)

I did a one hour protein treatment with Mane n' Tail yesterday morning, rinsed, and deep bunned with Knot Today, honey, aloe gel, and the Shea Moisture DC. Last night I took my bun down, added oil, spritzed my hair with water and baggied. Rinsed and detangled this morning. Whenever I do this method (every Friday) my hair is always so soft and strong for the entire week.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 25, 2010)

I DCed overnight last night with ORS Replenishing conditioner. 

Question, if I'm DCing overnight, then washing, is that pre-pooing? And if so, is pre-pooing still considered DCing??


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> I DCed overnight last night with ORS Replenishing conditioner.
> 
> Question, if I'm DCing overnight, then washing, is that pre-pooing? And if so, is pre-pooing still considered DCing??


 
Okay that question gives me a headache . Anyways I'm thinking you are doing this on dry hair correct? So to me it's just a dc on dry hair. My prepoos consists of oils.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 25, 2010)

Oops I forgot I came in here to post 
Dcing with Step 2 of Hv's Methi Sativa. Will steam soon.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 26, 2010)

halee_J said:


> If I find some Matrix Hydrating Balm, I will do my DC with it tomorrow.



Picked some up and DC'ed with it, my hair is air-drying nice and soft. This condish is similar to Alfaparf Illuminating mask. Similar consistency and results. They even smell the same. I should compare ingredients.


----------



## shai_butta (Jul 26, 2010)

prepoo'd w oils, DC'ed w Mizani Hydrafuse


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 26, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Okay that question gives me a headache . Anyways I'm thinking you are doing this on dry hair correct? So to me it's just a dc on dry hair. My prepoos consists of oils.


 
Okay. I remembered that pre-pooing was basically putting conditioner on dry hair before washing; so that made me wonder. I just don't get the difference between the two. Thanks.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ms Twana--I think some people use conditioner and some use oils. For me personally I don't get the condition, wash, condition method so I choose oils because they soften my hair and gives it slip which I think prepares it for the poo. I am planning to switch over to the curly girl method but I will still prepoo because it will help with detangling.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 26, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Ms Twana--I think some people use conditioner and some use oils. For me personally I don't get the condition, wash, condition method so I choose oils because they soften my hair and gives it slip which I think prepares it for the poo. I am planning to switch over to the curly girl method but I will still prepoo because it will help with detangling.


 
I do it like that so that I don't have to sit under the dryer. I've been falling off on that lately, so DCing overnight allows me to still DC. I do it on dry hair because some suggested that it absorbs into the hair better. When your hair is wet, it's full, thus not taking in a lot of the conditioner. And when I tried it, my hair felt great and detangled well when I rinsed it out, so I kept doing it.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 26, 2010)

I dc on dry hair overnight once a week too.  it!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 27, 2010)

DC'd last week with the Komaza Olive Moisture Mask.  I loved it!!  Was a lil nervous about the bits and pieces but they rinsed clean.  Had great slip and I didn't need a lot to feel like my hair was "coated".  Next sale I'll repurchase.

Will DC tonight with something...I've been wanting to add some protein but I know I don't need it.  Probably will use the Jasmine's Nourishing Condish and add a lil something to it.


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

ooopps.....

i've been cowashing so much, i've been slacking a bit on my dc's.

gotta get back on track. 

tonight i promise to dc on dry hair, as per my reggie!


----------



## halee_J (Jul 27, 2010)

I cannot wait to DC on Thursday  I think I'm going to have another date with Matrix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

Will DC tonight with SheScentIt Fortifying Masque and finish it out with an Oyin Honey Hemp Rinse out.

Didn't do.  Ended up steaming with Curl Junkie Honey & Banana Hibiscus and Curl Junkie Moisture Rehad.

Will use this combo again on Friday (to use up) Have about 1 use each in both Jars.


----------



## bimtheduck (Jul 28, 2010)

DCed last Saturday with Nexxus hydrating treatment deep conditioner, aussie moist 3 min miracle, and suave humectant. I DCed overnight with no heat. I'm trying to fix protein over load so I plan on DCing again tonight as well.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 28, 2010)

DC yesterday with Dary's Pumpkins conditioner.


----------



## winona (Jul 28, 2010)

DCing on dry hair with  AOIN, AOHSR and Wheat germ oil.  Will freshen up my cornrows for tomorrow trip to see the parents


----------



## grow (Jul 29, 2010)

winona said:


> DCing on dry hair with AOIN, AOHSR and Wheat germ oil. Will freshen up my cornrows for tomorrow trip to see the parents


 

oooh, that combo sounds yummy, Winona!

i have that combo right now, but have never tried them together.

is there any specific difference that you notice when doing so? thanks!


ok ladies, i'm back on schedule of dc'ing on dry hair overnight under baggy and bonnet at least twice a week.

i had fallen off the wagon for a couple of days, but what do we do when that happens? we get right back up and on it!
i'm going hard because i'm not going home, lol!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 29, 2010)

Dc'd overnight with Jessicurl WDT. I have resigned myself to the fact that I will not steam on Wednesdays just Sunday. I'm just too freaking tired during the work week.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 30, 2010)

I did my DC yesterday. Wednesday, AO WC and I have a date


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2010)

Just Steamed with Curl Junkie!


----------



## MissHoney26 (Jul 30, 2010)

I hope it's not to late to join! I already started back dc'ing 2x a week my hair looks and feels so much better with this. Gonna dc tonight w/ my favorite dc lustrasilk shea butter mango


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 30, 2010)

MissHoney26 said:


> I hope it's not to late to join! I already started back dc'ing 2x a week my hair looks and feels so much better with this. Gonna dc tonight w/ my favorite dc lustrasilk shea butter mango


 
No it's not too late. I will add you to the list. Are there any otherdc's you like to use?


----------



## MissHoney26 (Jul 30, 2010)

ok great! matrix biolage conditioning balm the gvp version & silk elements mega silk conditioning treatment & the cholestorol.


----------



## cch24 (Jul 30, 2010)

Did the usual Friday routine: prepoo'd with Mane n Tail, rinsed, cowashed scalp with Tresemme Naturals, and deep bunned with Knot Today, honey, aloe gel, and the Shea Moisture DC.

Honestly, I've been using the Shea Moisture DC for 6 weeks and the jar is not even half empty! This jar will probably last me until September at the earliest! Now that I know I don't have to slather my hair in product to get the results, my product and my money are really lasting a long time.


----------



## Quita (Jul 30, 2010)

May I please join? I was a member of LHCF for some time and I dropped off for no reason really; I simultaneously stopped DC'ing and truly caring for my hair. Well lesson learned, had some breakage in the front but I think I can get it under control. So about my hair: I BC's July 4th 2009 at that point my hair was 1inch now it's shoulder length on the sides and at my collar bone in the back; I wear and have worn a lace front wig for more than a year (don't think the breakage was caused by the wig b/c I wear a wig cap under the wig but I can't really say why it happened). I guess my hair is long enough for me to wear it out but I just don't feel like it, after all the years of abuse and chemicals I think my hair deserves this break. 
I wash once a week with Arithra soap, then use Amla, Branja(sp), Bhrami and Shakaki (sorry I can't spell these) powder mix for about 30 minutes; then wash out and DC with AO HSR and DR Miracle DC pack. Before I started DC'ing recently there was so much hair in the shower and in the comb; I couldn't figure out why my hair was coming out, I just figured it was due to shedding since my hair was hidden under the wig for 5 days at a time; Now that I'm DC's every 5 days my hair is super super soft, there's barely no hair in the shower and when I detangle I only loose a few strands. Obviously I'm convinced that DC'ing is what turned my hair around. 
I recently purchase a steamer which I will use for DC’s; last night I washed and baggy over night. I'm going to stop being lazy and maybe not tape down the wig or at least wash every 5 days. Oh one last thing instead of cornrows to the back, I'm doing two strand twists coated with either EVOO or Castor Oil. My hair is so soft and buttery I really don't know whose hair it is right now b/c it's never felt this good.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 30, 2010)

Quita said:


> May I please join? I was a member of LHCF for some time and I dropped off for no reason really; I simultaneously stopped DC'ing and truly caring for my hair. Well lesson learned, had some breakage in the front but I think I can get it under control. So about my hair: I BC's July 4th 2009 at that point my hair was 1inch now it's shoulder length on the sides and at my collar bone in the back; I wear and have worn a lace front wig for more than a year (don't think the breakage was caused by the wig b/c I wear a wig cap under the wig but I can't really say why it happened). I guess my hair is long enough for me to wear it out but I just don't feel like it, after all the years of abuse and chemicals I think my hair deserves this break.
> I wash once a week with Arithra soap, then use Amla, Branja(sp), Bhrami and Shakaki (sorry I can't spell these) powder mix for about 30 minutes; then wash out and DC with AO HSR and DR Miracle DC pack. Before I started DC'ing recently there was so much hair in the shower and in the comb; I couldn't figure out why my hair was coming out, I just figured it was due to shedding since my hair was hidden under the wig for 5 days at a time; Now that I'm DC's every 5 days my hair is super super soft, there's barely no hair in the shower and when I detangle I only loose a few strands. Obviously I'm convinced that DC'ing is what turned my hair around.
> I recently purchase a steamer which I will use for DC’s; last night I washed and baggy over night. I'm going to stop being lazy and maybe not tape down the wig or at least wash every 5 days. Oh one last thing instead of cornrows to the back, I'm doing two strand twists coated with either EVOO or Castor Oil. My hair is so soft and buttery I really don't know whose hair it is right now b/c it's never felt this good.


 
Yes, I will add you to the list.


----------



## winona (Jul 30, 2010)

grow said:


> oooh, that combo sounds yummy, Winona!
> 
> i have that combo right now, but have never tried them together.
> 
> ...



My hair felt super moist but truth be told I was trying to use up my AOHSR.  I have a crap load of it and I was transitioning to homemade conditioners not that I have found the perfect mix for me  There was no specific difference that I noticed from the way my hair is normally.  Unless I use too much protein but that hardly ever happens.


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Jul 31, 2010)

Just checking in.  DCing overnight with my favorite conditioner mix and EVOO.  I am so happy I decided to transition!  I can definitely tell a difference in the thickness of my hair at the scalp versus the thickness further down the hair strand.  I am finally getting it right and my hair is loving me for it.  I've even been receiving more compliments lately - even on my simple PS buns and braided styles.  

I'm SO happy I joined LHCF!  My hair hasn't been this healthy since I was a kid.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 31, 2010)

I DC'd with Curl Junkie Rehab for the first time and I love it!!! My hair was so moisturized and very smooth and silky. Nice and soft, too. Definite keeper!!


----------



## Ltown (Aug 1, 2010)

DC with 10n1, sat under heat cap.


----------



## soulfusion (Aug 1, 2010)

Yesterday I mixed some biolage hydrating balm with a vial of ceramides and steamed it in.  I got busy doing laundry and threw a plastic cap and scarf over it and slept in it all night.  I just washed it out and my hair feels strong and soft.  That was a nice combo.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 1, 2010)

Dcing with steam using Anita Grant's Rhassoul DC cubes mixed with water, honey, and TJ Nourish Spa.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 1, 2010)

DCed overnight with ORS Replenishing this past Wednesday.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 1, 2010)

So I did another DC yesterday because i decided to henna my hair. I used AO WC. It softened my hair up really well after the henna


----------



## bimtheduck (Aug 1, 2010)

I DCed w/o heat overnite w/ Nexxus Humectress hydrating treatment deep conditioner and aussie moist conditioner. I'm about to rinse it out in an hour or so. I feel like my hair is slowly but surely recovering from protein overload.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2010)

I know i have not checked in for a looooooooong minute, but I have been lazy/busy and really did not feel like waiting an entire day for these hip-length braids to dry after washing and Dcing. 

However, I am DCing today with Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner and Avalon Organics Rosemary Mint Conditioner mixed together. I may not DC again for another week and a half from now. I may try some cowashing within that time but that's about it. Wow, I am really taking this low manipulation regimen seriously this time.


----------



## Quita (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm DC'ing now after 4hrs of henna; my hair was rough after I washed out the henna but I'm under the heat cap (for 1hr) with AOHSR mixed with honey and EVOO; this is my first time trying this mix so I'm excited to see how my hair feels after I wash it off. I'll baggy overnight just for additional moisture; I'm a 4b natural with very thirsty hair.

I have used Dr. Miracle DC packs in the past and they've worked wonders for my hair but the reviews in other threads aren't very good. Can someone recommend an alternative to the Dr. Miracle DC Pack? my hair is thirsty and so I need something good; thankfully my steamer arrives tomorrow so maybe I'll stick with the AOHSR mix and the steamer for now.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 1, 2010)

Quita said:


> I'm DC'ing now after 4hrs of henna; my hair was rough after I washed out the henna but I'm under the heat cap (for 1hr) with AOHSR mixed with honey and EVOO; this is my first time trying this mix so I'm excited to see how my hair feels after I wash it off. I'll baggy overnight just for additional moisture; I'm a 4b natural with very thirsty hair.
> 
> I have used Dr. Miracle DC packs in the past and they've worked wonders for my hair but the reviews in other threads aren't very good. Can someone recommend an alternative to the Dr. Miracle DC Pack? my hair is thirsty and so I need something good; thankfully my steamer arrives tomorrow so maybe I'll stick with the AOHSR mix and the steamer for now.


 
If you feel the Dr. Miracle DC packs work for your hair I say keep with it . Everything doesn't work for everybody but if that works for you no need to change.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 1, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Dcing with steam using Anita Grant's Rhassoul DC cubes mixed with water, honey, and TJ Nourish Spa.


 
Okay this right here is a keeper . I think I can use different condishes but use the same basic recipe. At some point I will try it without any conditioner added. I'm just experimenting a little.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Aug 2, 2010)

Checking in!
I used Nexus Emergencee for 15 minutes today without heat, and then DCed with Nexxus Humectress for about four hours. 
I got some good results with this...my hair feels very silky and soft, and I saw only five hairs in the comb after I rollerset my hair. 
But since Emergencee is strong, I won't be using it every week. I plan on continuing to use Aphogee 2 Minute weekly, and then substituting in Emergencee every other or every two weeks.


----------



## winona (Aug 3, 2010)

Got home last night from my vacation 
DC on dry hair with homemade avocado conditioner and AO blue green algae mask with microwave heat cap and left overnight


----------



## halee_J (Aug 3, 2010)

Doing another wash today was playing in my hair and my fingers had a hint of red. There's still some henna in my hair. Thats probably why my scalp is itching...

Pre-pooing with Rice bran oil  
Pt on relaxed hair with Aphogee 2 min
DC with AOWC


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Aug 5, 2010)

DC'ing with mix of Humectin, Kenra Moisturizing DC, and sunflower oil (for ceramides) w/heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2010)

halee_J said:


> *Doing another wash today was playing in my hair and my fingers had a hint of red. There's still some henna in my hair. Thats probably why my scalp is itching...*
> 
> Pre-pooing with Rice bran oil
> Pt on relaxed hair with Aphogee 2 min
> DC with AOWC


 

Girl, you have to rinse for an Eternity and when you think it's all out.....Rinse some more.  

Washing it out with Conditioner helps alot too.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 5, 2010)

Dc'd overnight with Sitrinillah last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2010)

Will  Deep Condition with Steam tomorrow with SSI Fortifying Masque.


----------



## winona (Aug 5, 2010)

Dcing on dry hair with AOHSR, agave, and growth oil


----------



## winona (Aug 8, 2010)

Spent my 6th anniversary at a water amusement park   Used a diluted chleating shampoo and dc with  AOIN, Agave, Wheat Germ Oil and peppermint overnight


----------



## halee_J (Aug 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, you have to rinse for an Eternity and when you think it's all out.....Rinse some more.
> 
> Washing it out with Conditioner helps alot too.




Whew! girl I spent like 20 minutes in the shower just rinsing and used almost a whole bottle of HE LTR. Y'all weren't playin when you said rinse well


----------



## Quita (Aug 8, 2010)

DC'ed today with my AOHSR mix of honey, EVOO and Rosemary oil under my steamer without a plastic cap - my was was soft and felt really good; still waiting for my wheatgerm oil to arrive, I'll add it to the mix then.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2010)

Chelated with ORS Creamy Aloe Poo, cowashed with Infusium 23 Rinse out condish, and DC'ing with Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 8, 2010)

DC'd with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing conditioner the other day. Loved it! Very moisturizing, and my hair came out so silky!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 8, 2010)

May do a cassia gloss today followed by a dc with wdt and steam.


----------



## bimtheduck (Aug 8, 2010)

DCed yesterday for 7 hrs with aussie moist. Then air dried in a braid out.


----------



## grow (Aug 8, 2010)

dc'ed overnight on dry hair with ao hsr.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 8, 2010)

I was supposed to do an Aphogee hardcore treatment, but I ended up using aphogee 2 minute for 1hr. DCing with AOWC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2010)

halee_J said:


> *Whew! girl I spent like 20 minutes in the shower just rinsing and used almost a whole bottle of HE LTR. Y'all weren't playin when you said rinse well *


 
Yeah Chile.  You Gotta Rinse!  That's why it's good to stock up on _cheapies.  i.e. VO5, White Rain, Suave (and others)_ that way, you won't mind using up a whole bottle to get it to rinse clean.  So pick them up when they're dirt cheap.

I let it sit on there a minute then rinse.  Repeat and rinse, rinse, rinse.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah Chile.  You Gotta Rinse!  That's why it's good to stock up on _cheapies.  i.e. VO5, White Rain, Suave (and others)_ that way, you won't mind using up a whole bottle to get it to rinse clean.  So pick them up when they're dirt cheap.
> 
> *I let it sit on there a minute then rinse.  Repeat and rinse, rinse, rinse.*



I wasn't letting the condish sit, I'll definitely be doing that next time and I'll def be stocking up on some LTR


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Aug 9, 2010)

Yesterday, I used Aphogee 2 Minute for one hour. I followed that up by DCing with Nexxus Humectress and Vatika Oil for three hours and without heat. 
I'm looking forward to going back to school in September, so I can start using my steamer again. There's just no room for it here.


----------



## wheezy807 (Aug 9, 2010)

Last night i went under my pibbs and deep conditioned 20 minutes with Motions Classic Moisture Plus Conditioner. I used saran wrap instead of a plastic cap and it was H-E-A-V-E-N-L-Y!!!


----------



## winona (Aug 10, 2010)

DCing with AOIN, AOGPB, Neem Oil(stinky) with lemongrass, SAA


----------



## Aggie (Aug 10, 2010)

I NEEEEEEEEEED to DC my hair in the morning because I haven't in like 2 weeks or longer. Hmmm, I wonder what I will use:scratchch:


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 10, 2010)

DCing today with Too Shea!  I'm actually being lazy and doing it in a bun at work.  This should gt my hair right.

Did a quick DC Friday with WDT left it on for 20minutes.  Did do much I think because I have mad cone build up from the Skala products.


----------



## winona (Aug 10, 2010)

winona said:


> DCing with AOIN, AOGPB, Neem Oil(stinky) with lemongrass, SAA



This crap still smells GROSS like a rotten egg under the hood and running over a dead skunk at the same time   but it sure makes my hair   I will be washing it out TONIGHT so my hubby dont give me the


----------



## NJoy (Aug 11, 2010)

I tried Bio Infusion's Olive Oily DC and steamed for 1 hr yesterday (that's 2 steam cycles while doing some work on my laptop).  My hair felt amazing!  I put it in a banded ponytail but couldn't stop touching it, it was so soft.  And this morning, it still feels soooo soft!  I think I may have found a new staple.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2010)

Deep conditioning with Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner this morning.


----------



## AlliCat (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm in love with Kenra Moisturizing conditioner for my DC's <33 staple!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm determined to steam tonight before I fall asleep.  I will be using Jessicurl's WDT.


----------



## Quita (Aug 11, 2010)

I co-washed last night with Suave Almond and shea butter condi; mixed Amla, Branji Aritha powders with honey and sat under the steamer for 10 minutes; Washed it out with Suave, DC'ed with AOHSR mixed with Rosemary oil, EVOO and honey; Went back to my staple Giovini Direct Leave-in (which feels thicker and sooo moisturising) sealed with castor oil; hair felt amazing; I love love love my steamer, I now have to stop myself from washing everyday; btw I'm 4B SL "thirsty" natural wig'ing it until FULL APL


----------



## Ltown (Aug 11, 2010)

DC with La Bomba!


----------



## halee_J (Aug 11, 2010)

Dusted off an old buddy, ORS replenishing. Mixed it with AOWC, will probably leave o/n...


----------



## Xaragua (Aug 11, 2010)

I DC'ed overnight with a mix of alter ego garlic conditioner, olive oil and pearl collection coconut cholesterol.


----------



## bimtheduck (Aug 12, 2010)

DCed for 1 and 1/2 hrs tonight with Suave Humectant and Nexxus Humectress Hydrating Treatment Deep Conditioner. Still trying to reverse this protein overload so I did 45 min with heat and 45 min with out heat. Applied my leave ins and a little olive oil before air drying in 2 braids.


----------



## winona (Aug 13, 2010)

Applied Vatika Oil and homemade Avocado conditioner to hair.  Sitting under Mastex now for 2X 20min ( I am cooling in between


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2010)

Will DC tonight under Steamer using SSI Fortifying Masque.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Aug 14, 2010)

Last night, I used Motions CPR for two hours (I fell asleep ). Then I followed up with an overnight DC using Nexxus Humectress, Vatika Oil, Yes to Carrots Pampering Hair Mud Conditioner, Castor Oil, and plain Extra Virgin Coconut Oil. It wasn't supposed to be all of that stuff, but I only had a little Nexxus left, so I had to add other stuff to stretch it out.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 15, 2010)

DC'ing with AOWC on my NG, ORS replenishing on the ends. Will leave on for ~2hrs.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 15, 2010)

Will be dcing with steam using Shea Moisture Deep Restorative Masque.


----------



## winona (Aug 15, 2010)

I want to dc but my hair feels so good  I guess I will wait until Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Quita (Aug 15, 2010)

Baggied overnight, DC's this morning with AOWC mixed with honey, Rosemary oil and what Germ Oil under the steamer for 30min, rinsed, Giovini direct leave-in (new formula is great and thick) sealed with castor oil, applied MT to my scalp and massaged in.

I'm now in with my natural hair and finding myself getting anxious to get rid of this wig and wear my hair out but my hair is on vacation; especially after 20plus years of chemicals; so I'll be wigging it until July next 2010


----------



## Ltown (Aug 15, 2010)

DC under steamer with Curl junkie hibiscus/banana! Thanks IDareT!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 15, 2010)

DC'd last night with Mozeke Carrot Protein Masque then with WDT for moisture.  Rinsed the WDT this morning.  Did a shake and go.  Hair was incredibly soft with nice definition.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 15, 2010)

No Dcing for me this week.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 15, 2010)

I DC'd with My Honey Child So Deep. As always, loved it. My hair came out nice and moisturized, very soft and silky.


----------



## bimtheduck (Aug 16, 2010)

PrePooed w EVOO, then DCed overnite with Aussie Moist Deeeeeep 3 min miracle and Suave Humectant. Applied Roux porosity control rinse w cold water , applied HS 14 in 1 and grapeseed oil.


----------



## MissHoney26 (Aug 16, 2010)

Did the home grown steam treatment today w/ lustrasilk shea butter cholestorol mixed w/ honey and coconut oil. Rinsed. Did an oil rinse w/ olive oil let that sit for 5mins. Rinsed and co washed it out my hair was so shiny and buttery soft today


----------



## winona (Aug 16, 2010)

dcing with steam for 40 mins with homemade Acai moisture conditioner

****************UPDATE:  My hair feels amazing right now.  I can only imagine how it would feel if I left the dc on longer than 1hr


----------



## HennaRo (Aug 16, 2010)

winona said:


> dcing with steam for 40 mins with homemade Acai moisture conditioner


 
Can you share some details on this conditioner? I almost bought that butter from wholesale supplies.


----------



## winona (Aug 16, 2010)

Infused Distilled Water, Spring Water, Shea Butter, Coffee Butter, Coconut Cream,Castor Oil, Rosehip Oil, BTMS, Acai Berry, Pumpkin , Carrot , Sea Kelp, Dead Sea Salt, Germall

Infused Distilled Water for 8hrs on low in crockpot with Irish Moss, Burdock Root, Horsetail, Stinging Nettle, Marshmellow Root, Rosemary, Thyme, Comfey Root, Kudza

Normally for light conditioner AKA CoWash Conditioner
Water 80%
Everything Else is 20%


For DC
Water 60%
Everything Else 40%


----------



## HennaRo (Aug 16, 2010)

winona said:


> Infused Distilled Water, Spring Water, Shea Butter, Coffee Butter, Coconut Cream,Castor Oil, Rosehip Oil, BTMS, Acai Berry, Pumpkin , Carrot , Sea Kelp, Dead Sea Salt, Germall
> 
> Infused Distilled Water for 8hrs on low in crockpot with Irish Moss, Burdock Root, Horsetail, Stinging Nettle, Marshmellow Root, Rosemary, Thyme, Comfey Root, Kudza
> 
> ...


 
Your awesome!! Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2010)

Will DC tonight w/SSI Fortifying Masque


----------



## halee_J (Aug 18, 2010)

Hennaing today, will cowash out with suave color care (I will let it sit this time T )and DC with AOWC and ORS repelenishing probably o/n.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Aug 18, 2010)

Haven't post in a long time...but I DC'ed on Saturday with sweet almond butter, honey, & rice bran oil on wet hair for 30 min under dryer (I might have to try a steamer soon)   My hair felt really good and thanked me for it since I hadn't DC'ed in 3 weeks.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 18, 2010)

Will be dcing overnight with Jessicurl WDT.


----------



## winona (Aug 19, 2010)

dcing with Color Showers amber, AOHSR, AOWC, and wheat germ oil

****UPDATE: Hair feels GREAT but apparently I didnt rinse all the colorshowers out.  i tried to rinse it out in the sink before applying my leave in and braiding.  I hope this doesnt result in stiff hair tomorrow.


----------



## MissHoney26 (Aug 19, 2010)

dc'd lastnight w/ aurbey organics gbp for a protein treatment and then followed up w/ lustrasilk shea butter deep conditioner mixed w/ olive oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2010)

Steaming with Jessicurl WDT today. Trying to use it up.


----------



## grow (Aug 22, 2010)

i just did a Dudley's DRC 28 deep protein treat, so tonight i'm dc'ing with Matrix Biolage Deep Moisturizing Conditioner on dry hair overnight.


----------



## bimtheduck (Aug 22, 2010)

DCed overnight with Aussie 3 min miracle and Suave humectant without heat. Gonna let it sit until 6pm then I'm gonna rinse and airdry w my leave ins. I'm slowly starting to see improvements in my hair from protein overload. Thank the Lord!


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 22, 2010)

I did a nice treat with SSI Okra and then deep conditioned with the Olive & Orange Nourishing conditioner!!


----------



## MissHoney26 (Aug 22, 2010)

Dcing right now with matrix biolage mixed w/ coconut and vitamin e oil. Will be letting this sit for a few hours without heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2010)

Will DC on Tuesday with SSI Fortifying Hair Masque!  Trying to finish out this Jar.  Will move on to MyHoneyChild Honey Hair Mask!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 22, 2010)

I havent been here in a long time, but who cares......

I am sitting at the moment with ION reconstructor Treatment, honey, Amla Lite Oil, and Aussie 3 min Deeep stuff.

My hair is in good need of a DC, so I will be sleeping in this one and prior to bed I will be going under the heating cap.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Aug 22, 2010)

Used Alter Ego Garlic Hot Oil Treatment DC yesterday!  I'm in love!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2010)

DC'ed tonight w/SSI Fortifying Masque


----------



## winona (Aug 24, 2010)

Apply tucuma moisture conditioner on dry hair. I will use heat cap for at least 1hr and dc overnight bc I am sure I will be tooo lazy to rinse out properly


----------



## AlliCat (Aug 24, 2010)

tonight I DC'd with silk elements ♥ lots of slip and smells good. followed it up with a quickie suave condition


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Aug 24, 2010)

Yesterday night, I used Nexxus Emergencee for 15 minutes without heat.
Then I did an overnight DC with Nexxus Humectress, Vatika Oil, and a bit of Aloe Vera Juice. 
I'm happy with the results of my DC, but I think the Emergencee might have been a tad bit too strong. So next week, I'll be skipping protein and steaming in my DC.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 25, 2010)

I forgot to post this week:
Sunday, DC with CJ hibiscus/banana and Darcy's Pumpking
Wed, prepoo with Darcy's pumpkin, DC with 10n1


----------



## halee_J (Aug 25, 2010)

Dcing today with AOWC


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 25, 2010)

DC'd with One and Only Argan oil's mask and cap overnight (from Sally's). I love it! My hair is so moisturized right now. This is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 25, 2010)

Will dcing with Jessicurl WDT. We'll see if I make it to steaming. If not, at least I will dc overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2010)

Will DC Friday w/the Last bit of my SSI Fortifying Masque and put MHC Organic Shea Butter Hair Paste on top and Steam. 

Decided to use MyHoneyChild Organic Shea Butter Hair Paste instead of the Honey Hair Masque.  

I will put 2-3 MHC DC'ers in Rotation (Organic Shea Butter Paste, the Honey Hair Masque and prolly the So Deep).


----------



## Zedster (Aug 26, 2010)

I fell off the wagon for a good two weeks and ugh…my hair is a mess. SSKs all over the place! I'm so sorry hair, I'll never forgo washing/DCing like that again!

I didn't have anything intensive, but I used my old Vatika oil on dry hair with a heat cap for 2 hours on Saturday, then removed the cap and left the oil on my head for the rest of the day (it was a hot day anyway).


----------



## winona (Aug 26, 2010)

Apply hair mask inspired by Butters N Bars with microwave heat cap for 1hr
Hair felt AMAZING clean yet SOFT
Wait til hair dries mostly then
DC with steam for 1hr (AOWC, AOIN, WGO)


----------



## grow (Aug 29, 2010)

about to rinse off last night's dc, but will apply another one tonight because i feel a protein overload after my last perm. (overdid the mid step, i think....)
looks like i will have to moisturize dc for quite a while.
i should have known my protein sensitive hair would react badly. (felt like straw, but is getting better now.)


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 29, 2010)

Doing a protein dc with Jasmine's Babassu Conditioner followed by moisture dc with Jessicurl WDT. Got some ayurveda stuff thrown up in there too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2010)

Friday's DC Session was w/ My Honey Child Organic Shea Hair Paste.  I will incorporate 1-2 more MHC DC'ers into my rotation.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 30, 2010)

DC'd Saturday night with a mix of stuff trying to use it up.  I think it was GPB (used up), Jasmine's Nourishing, Too Shea! (1 use left), EVCO (used up), glycerin, oils.  Dc'd on dry hair with heat for an hour. Turned out well.  Will add the rest of the Too Shea! to the mix and DC on Wednesday.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 30, 2010)

DC'd yesterday with Revlon Realistic Hair Repair.


----------



## grow (Aug 30, 2010)

today is yet another dc day until this protein overlaod is under control.

will use ao wc and oils.


----------



## bimtheduck (Aug 31, 2010)

DCed on Saturday w Silk Elements mega silk conditioning treatment overnight and air dried. First time I've used this conditioner and I liked it.


----------



## grow (Sep 1, 2010)

have any of you ladies ever tried adding vegetable glycerine to your dc's?

well, much like adding the oils, it packs a moisturizing punch!

i've been trying it most recently and LOVE LOVE LOVE it, so i thought i'd share this discovery.

i use alot of AO dc's and they're so thick, so it gives them easier spreadability.

it also gives alot of slip, which for a person who doesn't use cones like me, is fabulous to have.

it'll also stretch any dc quite well.

all that AND it smooths out hair and makes detangling easier, too!

it's win win!


----------



## winona (Sep 1, 2010)

grow said:


> have any of you ladies ever tried adding vegetable glycerine to your dc's?
> 
> well, much like adding the oils, it packs a moisturizing punch!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks I will definitely try this when I get to DC again on Saturday


----------



## cch24 (Sep 1, 2010)

I haven't done anything to my hair in so long. It's bad. I finally DC'd with the Shea Moisture DC two nights ago, and last night after I worked out I water washed and coated my hair in coconut oil for the night.


----------



## grow (Sep 1, 2010)

winona said:


> Thanks I will definitely try this when I get to DC again on Saturday


 
great for you! please let us know how it worked out for you hun!


----------



## AlliCat (Sep 1, 2010)

DC'd overnight with Silk elements and washed it out this morning with Hair One. Hair is fully dry, didnt even moisturize yet and my hair feels nicee.

I really like hair one, cant wait to try it as a DC. I like the way it makes my scalp tingle


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2010)

I will try to wash and DC my hair on Sunday. I was supposed to do it today but I had to go into work. My braids will not dry before bedtime if I do it now.


----------



## winona (Sep 2, 2010)

DC with Mastex heat cap for 1hr AOWC, Raw Honey, Jojoba Oil


----------



## bimtheduck (Sep 2, 2010)

DCed with Silk Elements MegaSilk moisturizing treatment Wednesday.  I sat under the dryer for 30 min and then left it on for another hour before I rinse w cold water applied my leave in and air dried.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 3, 2010)

DC with curl junkie hibiscus.


----------



## cch24 (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm finally back on a semi-normal hair schedule. I'm doing a protein DC with Mane n Tail and coconut oil right now. When I rinse I'll apply some Knot Today and the Shea Moisture DC and bun. I'll rinse the DC out tomorrow.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 4, 2010)

Just DC'ed (waaay overdue!!!). I shampooed with a shampoo bar from WholeFoods (can't think of the name right now). Followed by DCing with sweet almond butter, rice bran oil, jojoba oil, honey, & herbal extract. My hair feels so good right now!


----------



## winona (Sep 4, 2010)

Steam for 1hr with Shea Moisturizing Conditioner, honey and veggie glycerin


----------



## bimtheduck (Sep 4, 2010)

grow said:


> today is yet another dc day until this protein overlaod is under control.
> 
> will use ao wc and oils.


  I've been experiencing the same thing. DCing twice a week now for a few weeks to try and reverse this mess. Making some progress but at a very slow rate. How long
have you been at this and have you noticed any significant change yet?


----------



## bimtheduck (Sep 4, 2010)

DCed last night for 30 under heat w a mix of Silk Elements, Nexxus hydrating treatment deep conditioner, and Joico kpak intense hydrator.


----------



## grow (Sep 5, 2010)

winona said:


> Steam for 1hr with Shea Moisturizing Conditioner, honey and veggie glycerin



hey Winona! how did the glycerine feel mixed in with all those goodies?



bimtheduck said:


> I've been experiencing the same thing. DCing twice a week now for a few weeks to try and reverse this mess. Making some progress but at a very slow rate. How long
> have you been at this and have you noticed any significant change yet?



i so feel for you...it's awful to have hard hair. i could not even get a comb through mine.
that's why i dc'ed every night for 3 nights in a row.
that with baggying and in less than a week, i was back to normal, but until i was, i never put a comb, much less a brush to my hair.
i only finger detangled.
if i had to go somewhere, i put a bag, then a scarf, then a hat on my head.
sounds pretty intense, but my overload was intense and this intense care got me back on track.

i really hope you can moisturize deeply and get soft hair soon!

oh, and by the way, since i had this right after perming, i chelated once just to make sure i had no excess chemicals or mineral deposits in my hair (i've got a hard water situation).

my heart goes out to you, the best of luck!


----------



## grow (Sep 5, 2010)

bimtheduck said:


> DCed last night for 30 under heat w a mix of Silk Elements, Nexxus hydrating treatment deep conditioner, and Joico kpak intense hydrator.



that mix sounds great! did you add any oils to it too? (i believe it can help seal it all in.)


----------



## winona (Sep 5, 2010)

My hair felt amazing  I have my hair in two french braids to dry right now but I cant stop feeling them because it is soooo soft


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2010)

Been DC'ing (Steamer) with My Honey Child Products.  

I have 2 of them currently in Rotation:

Honey Hair Mask
Organic Shea Hair Paste

Both are amazing!


----------



## halee_J (Sep 5, 2010)

Will be DCing overnight with AO WC.


----------



## Zedster (Sep 6, 2010)

I fell off the bandwagon hard for a few weeks. I washed less frequently and did not DC…My hair was not happy with me!

To make up for it, I DC'd using a recipe from Kindheart last Monday (or was it Wednesday?):
_-1 cup and a half of distilled spring water (you can also boil it to purify it)
-two tablespoons of avocado butter
-one spoon of grapeseed oil
-one spoon of coconut oil
-one spoon of shea butter.
Blend it all until the consistency is creamy .Apply on your hair and leave on with heat for about 40 mins._

It was more watery than creamy, though, so I might cut back on the water next time. I left it on all day and my hair was nice and soft.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Sep 6, 2010)

I DCed yesterday, for about six hours (took a nap).  I used Nexxus Humectress, Aloe Vera Juice, Amla Oil and Vatika Oil.
My hair came out very soft and moisturized, so I'm happy.


----------



## grow (Sep 6, 2010)

Zedster said:


> I fell off the bandwagon hard for a few weeks. I washed less frequently and did not DC…My hair was not happy with me!
> 
> To make up for it, I DC'd using a recipe from Kindheart last Monday (or was it Wednesday?):
> _-1 cup and a half of distilled spring water (you can also boil it to purify it)
> ...



thanks for reprinting that recipie! i must've missed it.....sounds yummy!

also, it's good to know you're back on the wagon!

we're imprefect beings, so when we fall off, we just get right back on!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2010)

Will DC/Steamer this week with either:

My Honey Child Organic Shea Butter Hair Paste
My Honey Child Honey Hair Masque


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 6, 2010)

I used Claudie's Deep Moisturizing conditioner this week. Came out great!! Love it! Just ordered more with her Labor Day sale!!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 7, 2010)

DCing today for an hour with a mixture of Elucence Moisture Repair Treatment and Nature's Gate Hemp Nourishing Conditioner. I didin't feel like separating my protein and moisturizing treatments today so I thought I'd kill two birds with one stone and combine them.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2010)

Will be steaming with Jessicurl WDT in a bit.


----------



## halee_J (Sep 7, 2010)

Went to the beach this afternoon, so I'm gonna do a DC. Alfaparf rigen followed by....um I'm gonna try a cheapie; Sauve Color Care, since my hair seems to love it so much. My hair doesn't feel dry or anything but I'm not messin around with that salt water...


----------



## miss_cheveious (Sep 8, 2010)

I haven't updated in a while, mainly because I've been using my same combo of Keracare Humecto, honey and EVOO under my steamer. 
But, I did my protein this week with Joico K-Pak clarifier and reconstructor  and used the K-Pak intense hydrator as my conditioner (with a lil' humecto) in my DC mix. I left this on under my plastic cap for 3 hours and my hair felt like buttah!!


----------



## halee_J (Sep 8, 2010)

halee_J said:


> Went to the beach this afternoon, so I'm gonna do a DC. Alfaparf rigen followed by....um I'm gonna try a cheapie; *Sauve Color Care*, since my hair seems to love it so much. My hair doesn't feel dry or anything but I'm not messin around with that salt water...



I ended up DCing o/n with this...OMG so much slip and softness. It not a DC, but goodness my hair loves this stuff... I will be DCing with this again on Sunday


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 8, 2010)

DC'd yesterday with a mix of Too Shea!!, oils, GVP-Joico Kpak, Tea Tree Oil, glycerin, and Jasmines Nourishing DC.  I air dried in braids after using KBB and Sweet Almond pudding.  Nice soft shiny hair.

Will use up the rest of this mix Thursday night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2010)

Just Steamed for an Hour with:

My Honey Child Organic Shea Butter Hair Paste and Slapped some My Honey Child Honey Hair Masque on top.

Wonderful Steaming Session!


----------



## winona (Sep 8, 2010)

DC overnight with honey and AOIN


----------



## bimtheduck (Sep 8, 2010)

DCed Monday night w silk element mega silk and aussie moist deeeeep 3 min miracle w/o heat for like 12 hours.  Rinsed w cold water and applied Qhement Biologics AOHC and air dried


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2010)

Deep cowashed overnight last night with Alter Ego Garlic Treatment.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 9, 2010)

I will be dcing overnight with Jessicurl WDT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2010)

Will Steam on Sunday w/Jasmines Avacado & Silk or Jasmines Babbasu Xtreme


----------



## cch24 (Sep 10, 2010)

Did my usual protein prepoo, rinse, and now I'm deep bunning. I'll either rinse my hair out tomorrow morning or on Sunday after my workout, depending on how lazy I feel like being.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 10, 2010)

I took out my braids last night, twisted it and went to bed. This morning, I unravelled the twists, pre-pooed with aloe vera gel mixed with coconut oil and honey for one hour. 

I clarified twice with Mizani Puriphyl shampoo because of extreme itchiness from product buildup on my scalp.

I gave myself a deep protein treatment with Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment and now I am sitting under my dryer with some Alterna Hemp Hydrate Conditioner on my hair for an hour. 

I will be hendigoing my hair overnight tonight. I could definitely use the coloring - my grays are coming in fierce. 

Then I will cowash it out, moisture mist it, follow up with some more DCing with the Deep Moisture method, plait up, seal and prepare for my half wig. I may use my steamer to finish seal in more moisture.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 10, 2010)

DC'd last night with WDT.  Hair came out nice lots of sheen and softness.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Sep 10, 2010)

Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor seemed to have helped...much better than my first experiences with it....

Maybe consistency is key. We'll see what happens.


----------



## grow (Sep 11, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I will be dcing overnight with Jessicurl WDT.



please let us know how that went....i'm just now finding about about that product line.

speaking of which, last night i dc'ed overnight on dry-ish hair with Curl Junkie's Hibiscus&Banana Deep Fix.


ladies, it was the first time for me to use a product intened specifically for curly hair and i must say, I AM AMAZED WITH THE RESULTS!

it tamed and defined my nappier ng and softened my hair like i've rarely seen.

this is new for me because every since i started texlaxing, i still continued to use products mainly aimed for permed hair.
instead now, i'm thinking with the texlaxed curl pattern, maybe i need to incorporate more products for curly hair into my reggie. 
what a discovery this has been!  

i topped it off with some ceramide rich kukui oil!

Aggie, glad to hear about the Dudley's DRC 28! you did a TOTAL TREATMENT there and i know your hair must feel GREAT!


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Sep 11, 2010)

I haven't been checking in but I have been DC'ing.  Lately, I've been using Alter Ego Garlic Treatment DC...I'm addicted!

I'll be DC'ing later today.  I'm thinking about using something other than the Alter Ego...maybe a mix of Silicon Mix and sunflower oil or a mix of Redken Smooth Down and sunflower oil...or maybe I'll just give in and get my Alter Ego fix!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 11, 2010)

grow said:


> please let us know how that went....i'm just now finding about about that product line.
> 
> speaking of which, last night i dc'ed overnight on dry-ish hair with Curl Junkie's Hibiscus&Banana Deep Fix.
> 
> ...



Jessicurl WDT is a great deep conditioner. It always leaves my hair soft, moisturized,and with a lot of slip.  I am planning to use up what I have and switch to Curl Junkie's Banana & Hibiscus.  Jessicurl went up on her prices and I wasn't that wowed initially by the prices anyway.


----------



## grow (Sep 11, 2010)

^^^ thanks for the info girlie!

i've not tried the Jessicurl WDT yet, but i can DEFINITELY, MOST SURELY vouch for Curl Junkie's Deep Fix DC!!!

i have been in love with AO HSR since i learned about it this year, but now, it better watch out, lol!
not even AO HSR gives me that kind of definition of the curl pattern like Curl Junkie did!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 11, 2010)

I just steam Dc'ed with Joico Moisture recovery Treatment mixed with a little Silicon Mix after my henna treatment.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Sep 12, 2010)

Yesterday, I skipped my protein step and just DCed overnight with with Nexxus Humectress, Aloe Vera Juice, Wheat Germ Oil, and Amla Oil. 
I can't stand that wheat germ smell, but I hope I can get used to it, because it made my hair feel so nice and soft.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 12, 2010)

Steamed with Jessicurl WDT today.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 12, 2010)

dc'd today with my steamer and as always it was soft as heck afterwards. Next dc will either be wednesday or thursday.

Sorry ladies im not in this challenge thought this was the fall steaming challenge thread clicked into the wrong one. oopsy!


----------



## AlliCat (Sep 12, 2010)

Yesterday I DC'd with HairOne. The directiosn say the longer you leave it on the better it works, so I saw that as an excellent DC opportunity to ge tthe most bang for my buck. It mnade my hair soo soft and I enjoyed the tingle. Left it on for about 4 hrs. Today my hair is fully dry and super soft. Love it! Next DC will be wednesday


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2010)

I deep conditioned after my relaxer today with Ultra Black Hair Deep Conditioner mixed with a little bit of Alter Ego Garlic Treatment for an hour and a half. The UBH conditioner left my scalp feeling really tingly.


----------



## winona (Sep 13, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I deep conditioned after my relaxer today with Ultra Black Hair Deep Conditioner mixed with a little bit of Alter Ego Garlic Treatment for an hour and a half. The UBH conditioner left my scalp feeling really tingly.


 
^^Aggie when did you get a relaxer again?  How do you like it?  Was this you intent when you went natural (to eventually relax again)? If not what made you decide that relaxing was the best option for you?

Last night I was suppose to steam but I got too lazy and didnt want to be excessively rough with my hair so I wrapped it up until this morning.  This morning steamed with homemade conditioner that I added more glycerin and agave too for 30mins


----------



## grow (Sep 13, 2010)

i dc'd overnight with my Curl Junkie again...lovin it and this time i added some ceramides (whgo, kukui and hemp oils) and some jbco to my hair first, so it was like a hot oil overnight dc as well.

i've got a detangling session coming up and always like to start it off with alot of oil, like oil rinsing, first.


----------



## halee_J (Sep 13, 2010)

Dc'ed yesterday with Suave color care on my NG and ORS replenishing on my relaxed hair.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 13, 2010)

winona said:


> ^^Aggie when did you get a relaxer again? How do you like it? Was this you intent when you went natural (to eventually relax again)? If not what made you decide that relaxing was the best option for you?
> 
> Last night I was suppose to steam but I got too lazy and didnt want to be excessively rough with my hair so I wrapped it up until this morning. This morning steamed with homemade conditioner that I added more glycerin and agave too for 30mins


 
I relaxed yesterday winona and yes it was my intentions all along to relax again but not this soon. I was hoping to do so January 2011 or at the very earliest for my birthday next month. Relaxing is better for me because I actually lost too much hair and time as a natural when I detangled. My hair is actually texlaxed. It still has quite a bit of texture still left in it but not to the point where I get frustrated detangling it. It is much easier to handle now. Whew!


----------



## winona (Sep 14, 2010)

Aggie said:


> I relaxed yesterday winona and yes it was my intentions all along to relax again but not this soon. I was hoping to do so January 2011 or at the very earliest for my birthday next month. Relaxing is better for me because I actually lost too much hair and time as a natural when I detangled. My hair is actually texlaxed. It still has quite a bit of texture still left in it but not to the point where I get frustrated detangling it. It is much easier to handle now. Whew!


 
Thanks for the info.  I was actually thinking about relaxing awhile ago but it just seemed like more work and I am oooh so lazy.  You do have a good point about easier detangling sessions.  Since I wear my up 90% time(lately bun) with work I havent really had to make a decision yet.  My only goal starting this HHJ was to have a fat a$$ bun


----------



## halee_J (Sep 15, 2010)

Dc'ed today with Matrix Ultra Hydrating Balm


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 15, 2010)

Will steam with a mix of Jessicurl WDT, brahmi, hibiscus, bhringraj, & amla powders and amla oil.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 15, 2010)

DC with giovanni smooth/silk.


----------



## bimtheduck (Sep 15, 2010)

Saturday I sat under the dryer for 30 min w silk elements mega silk and didn't rinsse out until the next day. Applied HE LTR and air dried.


Tonight I sat under the dryer for 30 min w Aussie Moist 3 min miracle and Nexxus Humectress hydrating treatment deep conditioner. Letting it sit now and I'll rinse before I go to bed and air dry over night in 8 braids.


----------



## winona (Sep 16, 2010)

Steam for 30min with Elucence MBC and silk peptide


----------



## winona (Sep 18, 2010)

Today I washed my hair for this week and then 

Steamed for 40min with AOWC, glycerin and SAA

my hair feels so buttery soft in my bun


----------



## bimtheduck (Sep 19, 2010)

Just sat under the dryer for 20 min with aussie moist 3 min miracle. I'm gonna leave the processing cap on, wrap my head up in a satin scarf and satin bonnet and leave it in overnight. I hope this is the DC that brings my hair back from the dead (protein overload). Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 19, 2010)

I DC with the last of my SSI Olive & Orange Nourishing conditioner. Used that up. I didn't have enough for a full head so I filled in with Jasmine's Avocado & Silk


----------



## Ltown (Sep 19, 2010)

DC and steamin wiht Jasmine avocado/silk.


----------



## Vintageglam (Sep 19, 2010)

Prepooed with PK Elastizer extreme
Did a hard protein with Dudleys DRC 28
Steam Dcing with mix of Joico moisture recovery, ceramides and hairveda stranillah


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 19, 2010)

Under the steamer now with a mix of Jamine's Babassu Xtreme, amla oil, fenugreek, and kalpi tone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2010)

Deep Conditioned on Friday with My Honey Child Organic Shea Butter Hair Paste with a touch of MHC Honey Hair Masque.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Sep 19, 2010)

Did a 5 min. condish w/Joico K-Pak and 30 min. DC w/heat with Nexxus Humectin topped off w/Sunflower Oil.


----------



## halee_J (Sep 22, 2010)

Saturday: Did a protein tx with a mix of Aphogee 2 min, Alfaparf Rigen and a squirt of Aphogee 2 step. DC'ed with ORS replenishing, 2 hrs no heat.

Today: protein tx with Aphogee 2 min, DC with ORS replenishing.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 22, 2010)

Will be dcing overnight then steaming in the morning with my Jessicurl WDT and ayurvedic powder and oil mix.


----------



## AlliCat (Sep 22, 2010)

Last night DC'd with the last of my Matrix Boilage Hydrating Balm, Optimum conditioner, and Elasta QP DPR. Won't be repurchasing any of these & glad to throw out 3 empty bottles


----------



## winona (Sep 23, 2010)

Steaming on dry hair for 1hr (2X30min) with Illipe Strengthening Conditioner


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 23, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Will be dcing overnight then steaming in the morning with my Jessicurl WDT and ayurvedic powder and oil mix.



Didn't get a chance to steam this morning but the overnight dc was great.


----------



## Vintageglam (Sep 25, 2010)

Steam DCing today. Will pre-poo first with my MT/Castor Oil scalp concoction and PK Elasticizer, rinse with Kalpitone and then do a moisture treatment. Follow with leave ins, seal and twist up until next week.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 25, 2010)

Will be dcing with steam using Shea Moisture, ayurvedic powders, and ayurvedic oils.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 26, 2010)

I deep conditioned with Jasmine's Avocado & Silk again! Loving it!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2010)

DC'ed Friday with Jasmines Avacado & Silk in Peachy Mango or Mango Peach


----------



## halee_J (Sep 26, 2010)

Dcing with Suave Profesionals Color Care.


----------



## winona (Sep 26, 2010)

applied conditioner mix 40% WDT + 60% AOHSR and used microwave heat cap for at least 2hrs


----------



## Ltown (Sep 27, 2010)

Steamed with bomba.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 27, 2010)

DCing now with WDT & Banana Burlee and some oils.  Will apply heat cap at some point.


----------



## halee_J (Sep 30, 2010)

DCed with Suave Color Care.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 30, 2010)

Oops I totally forgot to dc last night .


----------



## winona (Sep 30, 2010)

DC overnight with Shea Moisturizing Conditioner, glycerin, JBCO


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm about to DC with Jasmine's Nourishing, in Sweet Yellow Pear. YUm!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 3, 2010)

Cowashed this morning with vo5 Strengthening conditioner followed by Aussie Moist. I left the Aussie Moist on throughout my Insanity workout and will be washing it out later but I will be putting and leaving a tiny bit in for my deep moisture method.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 3, 2010)

Dc'd overnight with a mix of rhassoul clay, honey, and TJ Nourish Spa. Steamed this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2010)

Steamed Friday w/Jasmines Rebuilder & Reconstructor (scented).


----------



## winona (Oct 3, 2010)

Steam for 40min (2X20min) with AOWC+glycerin+peppermint oil


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Oct 3, 2010)

DC'd yesterday with WDT & GVP-Joico reconstructor before rollersetting.  1 hour with heat cap.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 4, 2010)

Dc yesterday with Giovanni smooth as silk.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 4, 2010)

Dc'ed yesterday with ORS replenishing.


----------



## winona (Oct 5, 2010)

DCing now with AOWC, AOHSR, AOIN, Glycerin, WGO under heat cap


----------



## halee_J (Oct 7, 2010)

DC'ed yesterday with ORS replenshing/AOWC combo.


----------



## Xaragua (Oct 7, 2010)

I will DC today with my Alter ego garlic conditioner


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey ladies. I don't even remember the last time I checked in. I am LONG overdue for a DC. I'm under the dryer right now with ORS RP. I think I'll DC for an hour.


----------



## MissHoney26 (Oct 7, 2010)

Will do a light protein treatment and then follow up w/ Lustrasilk Sheabutter & mango dc mixed w/ honey, oils, and roux porosity control.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 7, 2010)

Dc'd overnight with a mix of Shea Moisture, ayurvedic oils, and powders.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 8, 2010)

I did a henna on Wed and my hair felt a little stiff,so I did a DC on dry hair with Matrix Ultra hydrating balm. Feels back to normal now.


----------



## winona (Oct 8, 2010)

Sitting under heat cap with AOIN, AOWC, AOHSR, glycerin and WGO I will steam for 40mins later


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dc'd with steam using a mix of sitrinillah,jbco,saa, and honeyquat.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 11, 2010)

I did a deep ayur-cowash yesterday morning for 30 minutes and it left my hair feeling really soft.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 11, 2010)

DC with bamba, and ors that was not a good  combination will redo with giovanni smooth and silk.


----------



## winona (Oct 13, 2010)

Applied AO Jojoba and Aloe Herb to dry hair in back (front in braids) use Mastex for 1hr


----------



## halee_J (Oct 13, 2010)

Dc'ed on monday with Suave Humectant


----------



## winona (Oct 18, 2010)

Slept in conditioner mix Steaming hair this morning for 30min (2X15). (conditioner mix: AO Jojoba and Aloe Herb mixed with 1tablespoon of glycerin and WGO)


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 18, 2010)

Steamed with vatika frosting and green tea butter last Wednesday. On Saturday dc'd with heat using shea moisture deep treatment masque and a mix of ayurvedic powders.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 19, 2010)

I deep cowashed this morning with Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner mixed with CON Ultra Nourish Conditioner and kept it in all day as deep moisture method treatment.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Oct 19, 2010)

DC'd today for the 1st time in 2 weeks and it felt so goooooddddd.  Protein DC with Mozeke Carrot Protein, Joico Kpak, and an egg.  My hair felt nice and strong.  Followed up with Moisture DC using SSI Banana Burlee.  

Hair is feeling right.


----------



## winona (Oct 23, 2010)

Fell asleep with microwave heat cap with AOWC, AORM, Glycerin, WGO .  Woke up and currently Steaming for 40min (2X20min)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2010)

Steamed Wednesday with Jasmine Babbasu Xtreme!


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 28, 2010)

Dc'd overnight with SSI's Okra Reconstructor and cowashed this morning with Oyin's Honey Hemp. This was a combo made in heaven .


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2010)

Still deep cowashing about twice a week using ayurveda powders and Tresemme Gelatin with B12 Thickening Conditioner.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 28, 2010)

Been so busy I've only been DCing 1x a week. Hopefully I can get to do a nice long DC on Saturday with ORS replenishing.


----------



## winona (Oct 31, 2010)

Last night applied henna. This morning applied indigo with steam for 30min.  Airdried hair then applied AOWC, HSR, glycerin, WGO steam for 40min (2X20)


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2010)

I did a deep ayur-cowash this morning followed by a black tea rinse mixed with Jason Natural Jojoba Conditioner and then I cowashed it all out with Tresemme Anti-Breakage b12 and Gelatin Conditioner. Hair feels a lot strong. I just did LadyP's DMM technique with my usual Aussie Moist Conditioner, sealed with some kukui Nut oil.


----------



## halee_J (Nov 1, 2010)

Did a light protein tx with Aphogee 2min, now DCing with ORS replenishing.


----------



## halee_J (Nov 5, 2010)

Dcing on dry hair with a mix of Alfaparf Rigen, AO Island Naturals and Rice bran oil.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 5, 2010)

Although I haven’t posted in this thread in eons, I have been consistently deep conditioning my hair every week; I’ve recently bumped it up to twice a week.

I typically alternate between Matrix Ultra Hydrating Balm and Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture mixed with My Honey Child Honey Hair Mask.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow I have not posted here but I'm steaming lately with Jasmine avacodo/silk.


----------



## winona (Nov 5, 2010)

Cant wait to get home and try out my new conditioner.  i will post an update today

UPDATE:
dc with microwave heat cap (1 1/2hr)  and Ayurvedic Conditioner  
I love the conditioner it left my hair soft and strong


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Deep conditioned on Wednesday past with Jason Natural Jojoba Conditioner for a couple of hours without heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2010)

Will DC (Steam) with Bee Mine BEE-U-Ti-Ful (or whatever it's called).


----------



## winona (Nov 7, 2010)

Steaming with Tucuma Moisturizing Conditioner for 1hr (2X30)  prepping the hair for the work week


----------



## Ltown (Nov 7, 2010)

DC with Jasmine avocado/silk today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2010)

Steamed Yesterday with AV Ashlii Amla.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2010)

I did a protein treatment this morning with Ion Reconstructor Conditioner followed with AO HSR and JN Jojoba Conditioners combined. I am finding that my texlaxed hair does not like the Jason Naturals Jojoba conditioner as a DC so I will be using it as a cowash conditioner until they're all done. I won't be repurchasing them. 

My hair does however  the AO HSR conditioner. I will be repurchasing it along with the AOWC conditioners and keeping them as staples.


----------



## winona (Nov 11, 2010)

Pre poo last night with AO Blue Green Algae Mask. Wash with CV Ayurvedic Poo Bar.  This morning preping hair for cornrows by steaming for 1hr (2X30) with a mix of AOWC, AORM, glycerin and SAA


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Nov 17, 2010)

I've been DCing once a week with my DC mix.  I used that up last week.  I wish I had some left because it left my hair sooooo soft after each DC.  I'm going to keep adding reconstructors and PC to my DC.  That moisture/protein balance as well as porosity control really had my hair happy.  Think I'm going to move on to Christine Grant and Komaza for my DCs


----------



## halee_J (Nov 17, 2010)

Dc'ed on Monday with Matrix Ultra hydrating balm, 2hrs on dry hair.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Nov 18, 2010)

I haven't posted in awhile but i'm still DC'ing weekly (I really want to get a steamer).  
~Poo'ed my 2 strand twist today with SheaMoisture shampoo (first time using it). 
~Then DC'ed with WGO and rice bran oil mix (sat under dryer for 10 min). ~Rinsed...sealed with rice bran oil, sweet almond oil, and coconut oil mix. 
~Put twist in bun...hair is feeling good!!!


----------



## winona (Nov 18, 2010)

DCing overnight with Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner, glycerin, and WGO


----------



## Aggie (Nov 19, 2010)

I have been DCing with J/A/S/O/N Biotin Thin to Thick Conditioner. Now moving on to something else, hmmm, I wonder :scratchch.


----------



## Prudent1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Posting long overdue update pics...
Will be DCing tonight with Giovanni + heat and cap after applying a Bentonite clay mask to my hair first for about an hour. Yea, it's almost December!! This challenge has really helped me with moisture retention!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2010)

DC'ed Last night under Steamer

30 Minutes with Claudie Protein
30 Minutes with Jasmine Avacado & Silk


----------



## halee_J (Nov 22, 2010)

Did a light protein tx with AO Island naturals, DC'ed with ORS replenishing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2010)

Will DC Wednesday w/BeeMine BeeUTiFul


----------



## Americka (Nov 22, 2010)

DC'd yesterday...
1. Protein treatment with egg/Dominican DC mixture (45 minutes)
2. Moisture treatment with Baba de Caracol, vanilla extract, garlic oil, panthenol, SAA, and sunflower oil (30 minutes)
3. Final moisture treatment with Skala Shea Butter Masque (30 minutes)


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Nov 25, 2010)

I've been DCing once a week with a DC mix to use up the last of some products.  This week I DC'd with

Komaza Olive Oil (used up), Banana Burlee, Joico Kpak Reconstructor (used up), SSI Green Tea/Hibiscus(used up), Mega Tek, Porosity Control, and my HOT oils.

I plan to open my WDT next week and alternate with that and BB.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 25, 2010)

I've been dc with Jasmine avacod/silk with wgo!


----------



## Prudent1 (Nov 27, 2010)

DC with One and only Argan oil mask + cap overnight.


----------



## winona (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for bumping I forgot to add my weekly dc

Thursday after everyone had gone asleep  I did a prepoo (chicoro's), wash and steam with Tucuma Moisturizing Conditioner, WGO, and glycerin to prep for my protective style (cornrows and twists)


----------



## halee_J (Nov 29, 2010)

After henna, DC'ed overnight with ORS replenishing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2010)

Will DC under steamer prolly tomorrow with either Jasmine Avacado & Silk or BeeMine BeeUtiFul *i can never get this name right*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Dec 1, 2010)

DCing now with SSI BB mixed with PC and some oils.  Will rinse and twist.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 2, 2010)

Doing a rice bran pre poo, will protein tx with alfaparf rigen and DC with ORS repelnishing.


----------



## winona (Dec 6, 2010)

Steaming with Ayurvedic Conditioner, glycerin and honey for 1hr (2x30min)


----------



## halee_J (Dec 7, 2010)

DCed today with Aphogee 2min reconstructor.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2010)

I did a mehendhi henna/kalpi tone tea rinse this morning and my hair is feeling pretty strong right now. I am DCing all day today with Alter Ego Garlic Treatment on my scalp and hair


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 8, 2010)

I haven't been up here in a minute.  I've just been applying EVOO to my hair overnight.  Since I've been doing this my mother has commented on how healthy my hair looks.


Also, I bought a Pibbs dryer to help out with dc'ing, and I didn't like it.  I wound up selling it.  I don't think I will ever dc my hair again wet.  I prefer this method, and I've actually been able to see a difference in the condition of my hair.


----------



## winona (Dec 9, 2010)

DC overnight with Ilippe Strengthening Conditioner


----------



## winona (Dec 12, 2010)

Steaming hair for 1hr (2X30min) with AO Jojoba & Aloe, AOHSR, AOWC, and AO Rose Mosqueta  and Glycerin (trying to use up my AO stash)


----------



## halee_J (Dec 12, 2010)

DC'ed with ORS relplensishing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2010)

DC'ed Yesterday under Steamer with Jasmines A&S.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Dec 12, 2010)

Haven't been here in a while...I'm still DCing weekly. But I did change the products I'm using.
I'm using only AO products and ceramide oils for my deep condish routine now and it has been woeking great! AO Island Natural with a mixture of my fav oils (hemp seed, WGO, sesame, & rice bran) after I shampoo with my Ayurvedic poo bar.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 18, 2010)

About to DC with ORS replenishing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2010)

Deep Conditioning/Steamed Thursday with BeeMine


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Dec 18, 2010)

Still DC'ing just haven't posted in a while.


----------



## AlliCat (Dec 18, 2010)

DC'd last night with Motions Moisture Plus. I swear this condish is underrated! So much slip and moisture  DC'd for an hour with a plastic cap. I didn't feel like using heat this time.

In regards to deep conditioning in general, I decided that i need to be more consistent. DCing at least once a week...so I put my blackberry to use and scheduled each and every weekly DC session (every friday)


----------



## halee_J (Dec 18, 2010)

AlliCat said:


> DC'd last night with *Motions Moisture Plus*. I swear this condish is underrated! So much slip and moisture  DC'd for an hour with a plastic cap. I didn't feel like using heat this time.
> 
> In regards to deep conditioning in general, I decided that i need to be more consistent. DCing at least once a week...so I put my blackberry to use and scheduled each and every weekly DC session (every friday)



Man, I wish I could say the same about MMP, at first I liked it for the slip, but there was nothing in the moisture department. I have a 5lb tub of it in my bathroom, mocking me. I barely made a dent in it


----------



## Americka (Dec 18, 2010)

DC'ing the last of my Pelo Chino DC...


----------



## AlliCat (Dec 19, 2010)

halee_J said:


> Man, I wish I could say the same about MMP, at first I liked it for the slip, but there was nothing in the moisture department. I have a 5lb tub of it in my bathroom, mocking me. I barely made a dent in it


 
Awh  Have you tried adding naturals oils and honey to it?


----------



## halee_J (Dec 19, 2010)

AlliCat said:


> Awh  Have you tried adding naturals oils and honey to it?



Yes girl all that. I tried evoo, hemp oil, honey, glycerin. No cigar. Its ok though, it makes a nice pedestal for my ORS and Alfafparf conditioners


----------



## DesignerCurls (Dec 19, 2010)

After visiting the Yes to Carrot vs. Yes to Cucumber thread, I decided to do an experiment so I DC'ed using steam last night on dry hair.  On one side of my head I used Yes to Cucumber Daily Makeover and on the other side I used AO White Camellia and sealed both sides with hemp, WGO, and rice bran oils.  My hair just drank the AOWC up but it was still moist and the YTCu was a little more wet (I could still see the product on my hair). After I added the oils and started steaming they both felt the same.  But the real truth came down to when I washed them out!  The YTCu made all my tangles melt...the slip was amazing and my hair felt silky even!  The down side is it wasn't that moisturizing but I can add that afterwards.  The AOWC was a little more moist but I had to put a little more effort into detangling.  So I think I will continue to use both for their different conditioning properties. 

Just thought I share and HHG ladies!


----------



## winona (Dec 20, 2010)

Steaming with AOHSR, AOWC, AORM and honey for 1hr (2X30min)


----------



## halee_J (Dec 25, 2010)

DCing with ORS replenishing.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Dec 25, 2010)

Just DC'ed with steam...I think this will be a keeper in my 2011 regimen!


----------



## winona (Dec 31, 2010)

Last dc of the year   I am steaming for 1hr(2X30min) with henna mix later I will be steaming for 1hr(2X30min) with moisturizing conditioner


----------

